# The International Political Thread



## FeXL

The Dutch get it...

Netherlands abandoning multiculturalism



> Famously progressive and permissive *Holland has tried multiculturalism and decided that it just doesn’t work.* In a historic reversal, the Dutch are abandoning government policies in support of multiculturalism and demanding intregration and acceptance of Dutch values from immigrants, mostly Muslims, who now constitute 6 percent of their population.


M'bold.


----------



## SINC

Yep and unless Canada smartens up, we too will pay a terrible price for out ignorance in promoting this.


----------



## Macfury

SINC said:


> Yep and unless Canada smartens up, we too will pay a terrible price for out ignorance in promoting this.


Promoting it as a policy is simply nuts, a legacy of Pierre Trudeau. It is an entirely different issue from tolerance and respect.


----------



## FeXL

Very interesting read.

Saudi Arabia may go broke before the US oil industry buckles



> If the oil futures market is correct, Saudi Arabia will start running into trouble within two years. It will be in existential crisis by the end of the decade.
> 
> The contract price of US crude oil for delivery in December 2020 is currently $62.05, implying a drastic change in the economic landscape for the Middle East and the petro-rentier states.


----------



## FeXL

Barbarism: In Northern Rural Indian Village, Two Young Girls Are Sentenced by a Council of Elders To be Raped As Punishment For Their Brother Running Off With a Married Woman From a Higher Caste



> The girls -- and the brother -- are of the lowest class, the so-called "untouchables."
> 
> The brother had an affair with a married woman from a higher caste, the "Jat" caste. Their love forbidden, they ran off together.
> 
> The Jat family feels humiliated, and wants vengeance for this.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Barbarism: In Northern Rural Indian Village, Two Young Girls Are Sentenced by a Council of Elders To be Raped As Punishment For Their Brother Running Off With a Married Woman From a Higher Caste


I'm with you, FeXL! We should not allow a bunch of unelected, highly conservative, cultural fundamentalists to enforce backward cultural traditions regarding marriage.

I'll have your pride flag and gay marriage rights package in the mail tomorrow.

Welcome aboard, big boy!


----------



## Macfury

You talk about insensitive comments. Equating disagreement with gay marriage to child rape hits a new low.



CubaMark said:


> I'm with you, FeXL! We should not allow a bunch of unelected, highly conservative, cultural fundamentalists to enforce backward cultural traditions regarding marriage.
> 
> I'll have your pride flag and gay marriage rights package in the mail tomorrow.
> 
> Welcome aboard, big boy!


----------



## macintosh doctor




----------



## FeXL

Interestingly, this time I pulled a CM. I posted sans comment. You have no idea where I stand on this.

However, if you are truly "with" me, then you would be fully in favour of having the whole council shot at dawn...



CubaMark said:


> I'm with you, FeXL!


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> You talk about insensitive comments. Equating disagreement with gay marriage to child rape hits a new low.


Agreed. And he gives me hell when I post a perfectly relevant comment on one of his precious threads...


----------



## CubaMark

*An interesting read on the migrant crisis facing the EU, in particular Germany:*

*Why Germany is taking in so many refugees - the benefits and risks*

*Germany had emerged as the leader in accepting these refugees. Why so generous? *

Domestically there has been a growing consensus that Germany cannot sit idle watching the humanitarian catastrophe unfold. Germans welcomed refugees with compassion and an outpouring of generosity. There's been a lot of discussion by German opposition parties and media outlets about moral imperatives resulting from the Holocaust and Germans' own experience with massive post-war migration.

It's also a reaction against the xenophobic backlash in recent months.

Added to that is Germany's controversial role in the Greek debt crisis and the negative portrayal of Merkel because of austerity measures imposed on Southern Europe.

So, Germany's decision to accept up to 800,000 refugees this year was seen as an opportunity to demonstrate that it can lead by example.​
*How is Germany in a better position than other European countries to absorb these refugees?*

Germany has done very well since the economic crisis of 2008. It has the financial and administrative resources to deal with these enormous numbers of newcomers.

The country also needs immigrants because of serious demographic challenges, especially within the labour force. The German economy could actually benefit from refugees.

Still, housing them and providing them with work will be a major logistical challenge and Germany isn't sufficiently prepared yet.

Already, there is a backlog of more than 250,000 applications for asylum at the ministry in Berlin. On average, it takes more than six months to process them.

Germany's commitment to taking in such high numbers of refugees in 2015 and in the coming years is expected to exceed three billion euros annually. There is also a chance of a backlash against these migrants in the not-too-distant future.​
(CBC)


----------



## CubaMark

*How is it that the Onion is becoming ever-more believable?*

*FBI Uncovers Al-Qaeda Plot To Just Sit Back And Enjoy Collapse Of United States*


_A recent al-Qaeda video shows a militant training to carry out his mission
of lying back and watching America’s status as a superpower erode_​WASHINGTON—Putting the nation on alert against what it has described as a “highly credible terrorist threat,” the FBI announced today that it has uncovered a plot by members of al-Qaeda to sit back and enjoy themselves while the United States collapses of its own accord.

Multiple intelligence agencies confirmed that the militant Islamist organization and its numerous affiliates intend to carry out a massive, coordinated plan to stand aside and watch America’s increasingly rapid decline, with terrorist operatives across the globe reportedly mobilizing to take it easy, relax, and savor the spectacle as it unfolds.

“We have intercepted electronic communication indicating that al-Qaeda members are actively plotting to stay out of the way while America as we know it gradually crumbles under the weight of its own self-inflicted debt and disrepair,” FBI Deputy Director Mark F. Giuliano told the assembled press corps. “If this plan succeeds, it will leave behind a nation with a completely dysfunctional economy, collapsing infrastructure, and a catastrophic health crisis afflicting millions across the nation. We want to emphasize that this danger is very real.”

“And unfortunately, based on information we have from intelligence assets on the ground, this plot is already well under way,” he added.​
(TheOnion)


----------



## Macfury

_The Onion_ is not believable--just funny.


----------



## FeXL

Where's the hue & cry? Why aren't feminists the world over addressing this human rights violation?

Iranian Female Soccer Star Faces Husband-Imposed Travel Ban



> It’s a man’s world for Niloufar Ardalan, one of Iran’s best female soccer players and known as Lady Goal for her on-field exploits in international women’s Islamic tournaments.
> 
> Ardalan says she will not be able to compete in an upcoming tournament in Malaysia because her husband has refused to grant her permission to travel abroad as required by Islamic laws enforced in Iran.


----------



## CubaMark

*The fake refugee images that are being used to distort public opinion on asylum seekers*









_The outpouring of public support for refugees in the wake of the death of Aylan Kurdi has sparked an online backlash_​
As debate about how to solve Europe's refugee crisis continues, right-wing groups and commentators are using photos and memes to demonise the desperate people risking their lives to reach the continent.

But many of the photos are being faked, twisted, edited or taken out of context in an effort to support the following myths and arguments.

* * *​
A widely shared picture claiming to be of refugees attacking police with an Isis flag actually showed a protest in Germany in 2012 – before the rise of the so-called Islamic State.

Several other images claiming to show refugees fighting for Isis wearing assault rifles and fatigues have also been debunked, with at least two of the men shown actually being part of groups fighting the jihadist group, including Kurdish forces and the Free Syrian Army.

Another meme shared by an anti-immigration group in Croatia claims to show another "Islamist" arriving in Europe. But online analysts said his uniform and equipment identified him as an anti-Isis fighter.

* * *​
Pegida UK, a branch of the German group known for its huge “anti-Islamism” protests, has been sharing numerous photos claiming to show “fake” or undeserving refugees.

Many of the assertions are based on the fact people in the pictures appear not to be malnourished.

In one post spotted by news website France 24, photos of a muscular man are sarcastically labelled: “Please help feed and house this poor, defenceless refugee…’I heard we can get free steroids in England – don’t be racist and let me in!’”

_." Please help these defenceless women and children"!_

Posted by Pegida UK /Reclaim Britain/Save England Now on Monday, 7 September 2015​But the photos were actually taken in 2013 on Christmas Island in Australia.

In other images taken at the same time, the border police’s blue uniforms can clearly be seen with “Australian Customs and Border Protection” written on them.​(IndependentUK)


----------



## FeXL

Faked photos do not change the skewed percentage of young men from Syria attempting to gain access to Western countries. Where are all the elderly, the women & children which would be more representative of the demographic?


----------



## FeXL

Sums it up for me.

What refugee crisis?



> If their neighbours, who have *commonality of language, religion & social customs*, aren't extending a helping hand... shouldn't that raise a few red flags?


Emphasis from the link.

It should...


----------



## FeXL

Closely related to my two above posts.

Germany: Migrants' Rape Epidemic



> A growing number of women and young girls housed in refugee shelters in Germany are being raped, sexually assaulted and even forced into prostitution by male asylum seekers, according to German social work organizations with first-hand knowledge of the situation.
> 
> Many of the rapes are occurring in mixed-gender shelters, where, due to a lack of space, German authorities are forcing thousands of male and female migrants to share the same sleeping areas and restroom facilities.
> 
> Conditions for women and girls at some shelters are so perilous that females are being described as "wild game" fighting off *Muslim male predators*. But many victims, fearing reprisals, are keeping silent, social workers say.


Emphasis mine.

Yes, Justin, by all means. Let's let more of these bastards into Canada...


----------



## FeXL

So, Jeremy Corbyn was recently promoted to leader of the Labour Party in Great Britain. Curiously, as in Alberta, the honeymoon is faltering.

Corbyn: Wow, that was fast!



> An important lesson for citizens in all democracies is unfolding in Britain where Jeremy Corbyn, arguably the most left-wing leader in the history of the Labour Party, is not pretending to be anyone other than who he truly is. Polls are now showing what Britons think of this unrepentant Leftist


Further:



> This should be a good education for voters in Canada & America as to why NDP'ers, Liberals, and Democrats pretend to be moderates before elections. Then *when they get into power, they claim a "clear mandate from the voters" and proceed to destroy economies and the lives of people within.*


M'bold.

Yep.

Sound familiar?


----------



## FeXL

This stands on its own.

US military in Afghanistan told troops to 'ignore child abuse by Afghan soldiers'



> The US military has been accused of encouraging troops to turn a blind eye to sexual abuse committed by local army commanders that it trained in Afghanistan.
> 
> Former soldiers claim that they were ordered to ignore the long-established habit of local Afghan commanders for taking young boys as sexual playthings while serving on military bases.
> 
> The practice, known as bacha bazi, literally “boy play,” is common in religiously conservative Afghanistan, where extra-marital sex and female prostitution is frowned upon.


----------



## CubaMark

*Germany prints its constitution in Arabic for refugees to learn*

Germany has translated the first 20 articles of the country's constitution, which outline basic rights like freedom of speech, into Arabic for refugees to help them integrate.

Germany is struggling to cope with an expected influx of some 800,000 people this year, both economic migrants and asylum seekers fleeing war in the Middle East and Africa.

Aside from the cost and practicalities of looking after so many people -- almost one percent of Germany's population -- many voters are worried about how they will integrate into society.

* * *​
"No one is forced, when he comes to Germany, to change his religion, to alter his private life. But what is important for our culture is that the principles of our democratic society apply to everyone," Gabriel added.

Refugees had to accept principles such as the division of church and state, equal rights for men and women, the right to be homosexual and freedom of expression, he said. He also pointed out that anti-Semitism is not tolerated in Germany.​
(Reuters)

_A quick search turns up only English and French versions of the Canadian Charter of Rights on the Canadian Government website. A private media company has published multilingual versions here._


----------



## FeXL

Considering that about covers our two official language, I'd say that's all we need. Good reading practice while they're learning one or both of our official languages...



CubaMark said:


> A quick search turns up only English and French versions of the Canadian Charter of Rights on the Canadian Government website.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Considering that about covers our two official language, I'd say that's all we need. Good reading practice while they're learning one or both of our official languages...


Yep. Google Translate is their good buddy.


----------



## FeXL

How's about I gets me some of that free speech?

The Two Faces of Facebook



> This tenth anniversary of the Mohammed cartoons is a glum day for free speech. But that's no reason for some "social media" billionaire not to make it worse. During her visit to New York for the grand UN dictators' ball, Angela Merkel was overheard rebuking Facebook CEO Mark Zuckerberg for permitting people to post "anti-immigrant" sentiments on social media:
> 
> _On the sidelines of a United Nations luncheon on Saturday, Merkel was caught on a hot mic pressing Zuckerberg about social media posts about the wave of Syrian refugees entering Germany, the publication reported.
> 
> The Facebook CEO was overheard responding that "we need to do some work" on curtailing anti-immigrant posts about the refugee crisis. "Are you working on this?" Merkel asked in English, to which Zuckerberg replied in the affirmative before the transmission was disrupted.​_
> *The very small cartel that run "social media" worldwide are increasingly hostile to free speech outside of a limited and largely trivial number of subjects.* Ours will be the first civilization to slide off the cliff while watching cat videos.


M'bold.

Guess not...


----------



## Macfury

Merkel is such an embarrassment.


----------



## CubaMark

*I very rarely use this word - but I don't think there is a more appropriate term for this situation.*

*What. A. BITCH!!!!*










_*Petra Laszlo*, the Hungarian camerawoman who drew international ire after footage emerged of her kicking and tripping refugees, may have apologized for her actions, but that isn't stopping her from filing suit.

In an interview with Russian news outlet Izvestia, Laszlo announced her *plans to sue one of the individuals she was filmed kicking*, and Facebook. She alleges the social media network failed to remove negative and threatening messages directed towards her, instead banning groups set up to support her actions, according to Mashable and an online translation of the original story.

The man she plans to sue is Osama Abdul Mohsen, a 52-year-old Syrian refugee *who fell to the ground on top of his child after Laszlo tripped him*._​(HuffPo)​




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.




​


----------



## CubaMark

*Research files on El Salvador stolen from human rights group suing CIA over El Salvador*

Confidential research files on human rights abuses in El Salvador were stolen from a human rights organization in Washington state, just weeks after that same organization sued the CIA for refusing to release documents related to those very same abuses.

The Seattle Weekly reports that “A computer and hard drive belonging to Professor Angelina Godoy containing copies of the files, testimonies, and personal information of Salvadoran survivors was stolen from her office under highly suspicious circumstances.”

* * *​
Whoever it was broke in to the University of Washington's Center for Human Rights a few weeks after the center sued the CIA for withholding documents about massacres that took place during the twelve-year civil war in El Salvador.

The CIA and other elements of the U.S. government played a prominent role in that war. Many thousands of citizens were tortured, raped, or killed.

American nuns, priests, nurses, doctors, and aid workers in El Salvador were also the victims of war atrocities.

* * *​
The break-in and document theft at the Center for Human Rights happened around the same time as a campus visit to the University of Washington by current CIA Director John Brennan. He wasn't running the CIA in the 1980s, would presumably not be personally implicated in any of the atrocities of that era.

The Stranger, which broke the break-in story, went right ahead and asked the CIA point blank if they were responsible for the break-in and theft. After all, it wouldn't be the first time a human rights group were the victim of this sort of thing, nor would it be the first time the CIA had done this sort of thing.

The CIA's response: Nope.

CIA spokesperson Dean Boyd told Stranger, "Your suggestion that CIA had anything to do with this alleged activity is offensive, insulting, and patently false."

* * *​
Professor Godoy told the Seattle Times the center has backups of the stolen data.

“What worries us most is not what we have lost but what someone else may have gained,” the center wrote in a news release about the thefts. “The files include sensitive details of personal testimonies and pending investigations.”

“This could, of course, be an act of common crime. But we are concerned because it is also possible this was an act of retaliation for our work,” the statement continues. “The timing of the incident invites doubt as to potential motives.”

* * *

Here is the complete statement from the UW Center for Human Rights on the break-in.​
(BoingBoing)


----------



## Macfury

Their files were stolen. Why are you sharing?


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> Their files were stolen. Why are you sharing?


My personal and academic interests are tied up with Latin American history, development, etc. And whenever the CIA is involved in something, it's usually an interesting story.

Do I need to fill out some kind of form with you, justifying the things I do? I'd hoped we had moved past that paternalistic gatekeeping you and others were wont to do in here....


----------



## Macfury

I'm not gatekeeping or hostile. I'm interested in the context that makes it interesting to you. 



CubaMark said:


> My personal and academic interests are tied up with Latin American history, development, etc. And whenever the CIA is involved in something, it's usually an interesting story.
> 
> Do I need to fill out some kind of form with you, justifying the things I do? I'd hoped we had moved past that paternalistic gatekeeping you and others were wont to do in here....


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> I'm not gatekeeping or hostile. I'm interested in the context that makes it interesting to you.


I'll take you at your word. Given past posting history, though, you can understand why I took it in that way....


----------



## Macfury

CubaMark said:


> I'll take you at your word. Given past posting history, though, you can understand why I took it in that way....


Even though I don't often agree with you, I'm interested in _why_ things are interesting to you. So when you post that story, I'm wondering if your concern is the theft, the possibility that CIA is involved in the theft or the possibility that any prosecution may be compromised, etc.


----------



## CubaMark

Given the CIA's history of subterfuge, coup-making and ties to assassins in Latin America, it's no great stretch to think it may have been involved. That this robbery occurred in the USA is the angle that caught my eye. It's not on the level of political assassinations a la Orlando Letelier, but it is disconcerting.


----------



## CubaMark

*12 Under-Reported News Stories From Across The Globe You Need To Know More About*

*Lebanon On The Brink Of Civil War*
ASSOCIATED PRESS










Extensive efforts to revive a country that's suffered prolonged periods of instability and violence have been undermined by the troubles of its neighbouring nations, leaving many fearing it may once again descend into civil war. 

Despite a lengthy and destructive civil war ending a quarter of a century ago, Lebanon’s politics continue to be fractious. 

Sectarianism fuels the sense that the nation is on the brink of another civil war and the current migration crisis has furthered problems in the country. 

Millions of refugees have fled Syria to neighbouring Lebanon, 500,000 school-age children among them. The implosion of its neighbour has destablised Lebanon, long believed to be one of the more secure middle eastern nations. 

There are social problems too. 24% of refugee girls in the country are getting married before they turn 18.​
(HuffPo)


----------



## FeXL

The Germans are starting to get it...

Refugee crisis: Germany imposes restrictions on Syrian refugees in surprise U-turn



> Berlin has announced hundreds of thousands of Syrians entering Germany will not be granted asylum or refugee status in a surprise U-turn from Angela Merkel's "open-door policy" on refugees.
> 
> While Syrian refugees will still be able to enter Germany, they will only be able to stay for one year with "subsidiary protection", which limits their rights as refugees.
> 
> The policy shift followed an emergency meeting of Ms Merkel's cabinet and coalition partners on Thursday.


While a step in the right direction, it will be difficult to track the refugees for deportation after a year.

Are you paying attention, Dauphin?


----------



## CubaMark

*Israel to Annex Golan Heights After "Billion Barrel" Oil Find*

Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu took advantage of a private meeting last week with Barack Obama - their first in 13 months - to raise the possibility of dismembering Syria.

According to Israeli officials, Netanyahu indicated that Washington should give its belated blessing to Israel's illegal annexation of the Golan Heights, captured from Syria during the 1967 war.

Sources close to the talks told the Haaretznewspaper that Netanyahu claimed Syria was no longer a functioning state, allowing for"different thinking". Since 2011 the government of Bashar al-Assad has faced off against rebel factions that include al-Qaeda-affiliated groups and the Islamic State (IS).

On Wednesday an unnamed White House official confirmed that Netanyahu had raised the matter. The official said: "I think the president didn't think it warranted an answer. It wasn't clear how serious he [Netanyahu] was about it."

However, it appears Netanyahu's comments to Obama are part of a coordinated effort by Israeli officials over several months to shift thinking in Washington.

The day before Netanyahu's meeting at the White House, Michael Oren, Israel's former ambassador to the US, published a commentary on CNN's website urging Obama to consider Israeli sovereignty over the Golan.

* * *​
Last month Afek, an Israeli subsidiary of Genie Energy, a US oil company, announced that it had found considerable reserves of oil under the Golan. Genie's chief geologist in Israel, Yuval Bartov, said the company believed the reservoir had the "potential of billions of barrels". International law experts say any proceeds from such a find in the Golan should revert to Syria, but Israel has so far indicated it will ignore its legal obligations.

The Israeli energy and water ministry has licensed Afek to drill 10 experimental wells over three years in a 400-square kilometre area, about a third of the Golan's total territory. Afek claims that the discoveries it has identified in its first year could make Israel energy independent, satisfying Israel's consumption of 100 million barrels a year for the foreseeable future.​
(FilmsforAction)


----------



## FeXL

I was torn where to post this.

Very, very interesting read. I don't agree with everything but find much of it salient.

The True Cost of Europe's Muslim "Enrichment"



> For decades now, the mass immigration of Muslims into Europe has been labelled "enrichment." Shouting "Islamophobia" does not negate how it is virtually impossible to think of a single country actually made richer by it.
> 
> The idea that with time, Islam's religious tenets will somehow moderate and dissolve, merely by being lodged in Europe, is wishful thinking, especially in communities where Muslim migrants are already outnumbering indigenous Europeans.
> 
> Finally, is it not a grim irony that population growth in Europe -- with its responsibility for female emancipation -- is now to depend entirely on importing a culture in which women have far less freedom over their fertility, and much else?


I'm sure the ad homs, insults & name calling are just around the corner...


----------



## FeXL

I post this less for the obvious inconsistency in the title & more for the wonderful quote from the Kenyan economics expert.

Claim: 500 million children “at risk” from Climate Change



> _Mr. Shikwati, the G8 summit at Gleneagles is about to beef up the development aid for Africa…
> 
> Shikwati: … *for God’s sake, please just stop.*
> 
> SPIEGEL: Stop? The industrialized nations of the West want to eliminate hunger and poverty.
> 
> Shikwati: *Such intentions have been damaging our continent for the past 40 years. If the industrial nations really want to help the Africans, they should finally terminate this awful aid. The countries that have collected the most development aid are also the ones that are in the worst shape. Despite the billions that have poured in to Africa, the continent remains poor.*
> 
> SPIEGEL: Do you have an explanation for this paradox?
> 
> Shikwati: *Huge bureaucracies are financed (with the aid money), corruption and complacency are promoted, Africans are taught to be beggars and not to be independent. In addition, development aid weakens the local markets everywhere and dampens the spirit of entrepreneurship that we so desperately need.* As absurd as it may sound: Development aid is one of the reasons for Africa’s problems. If the West were to cancel these payments, normal Africans wouldn’t even notice. Only the functionaries would be hard hit. Which is why they maintain that the world would stop turning without this development aid.​_


M'bold.

"dampens the spirit of entrepreneurship". Ya, you know, that whole hideous free market, nasty capitalism thing. As opposed to the obvious success of handouts & socialism...


----------



## FeXL

Further from the Religion of Peace...

Convert who protested outside Parliament over Syrian airstrikes with poster saying 'I am a Muslim... do you trust me enough for a hug?' now faces jail for threatening to bomb MP's house



> A Muslim convert who protested outside Parliament with a sign saying 'I am Muslim, do you trust me enough for a hug?' is facing jail for threatening to bomb an MP's house.
> 
> Craig Wallace used the sign as Stop The War protesters came to Westminster for the vote on military action in Syria last week.
> 
> It stated: 'I am Muslim, I am labelled a terrorist, I trust you, do you trust me enough for a hug?'
> 
> But the 23-year-old, of Willesden Green, north London, is now facing a possible prison sentence after he threatened Tory MP Charlotte Leslie online following the vote.
> 
> Wallace, who calls himself Muhammad Mujahid Islam online, wrote on Facebook: 'I'm going to smash her windows then drop a bomb on her house while she's tucked up in bed. You dirty f****** pig-s******* s***.'


Curious, that...


----------



## FeXL

(Although it's been some time, I've linked to EM Smith's blog before. I just like how his mind works.)

What's this?! 

Latin Socialism Taking A Big Hit



> Two interesting developments in Latin America.
> 
> Venezuela, despite more oil than anyone would need to be rich, has hit the skids on lower oil prices and government overspending (i.e. graft). The people have voted for the non-Socialists in droves and now their President is at odds with the newly elected government.
> 
> Brazil is looking at Impeachment for their Dear Leaders as the Socialist Government did what all Socialism eventually does and just took too much public money to line too many pockets advance The People’s Causes…


Further:



> I sense a great disturbance in the Farce… like the minds of millions of Socialists suddenly thinking “What?! Latin America is rejecting Socialism? It *can’t be!*”


His bold.

Yep...


----------



## CubaMark

*Great news....*

*French far-right fails to win a single region in elections
*
France's far-right National Front (FN) failed to win a single region in elections Sunday despite record results in the first round, as voters flocked to traditional parties to keep them out of power.

With presidential elections due in 2017, the anti-immigration FN had hoped the regional polls would act as a springboard for leader Marine Le Pen.

But she was trounced by the right-wing opposition in the northern Nord-Pas-de-Calais-Picardie region after the ruling Socialists pulled out of the race before the second round.

Her 26-year-old niece Marion Marechal-Le Pen was also clearly defeated by the right-wing grouping in the southern region that includes the glitzy resorts of the Cote d'Azur, despite dominating the first round last week.

The FN had topped the vote in six of 13 regions on December 6, propelled by anger over the struggling economy and fears created by last month's jihadist attacks in Paris that left 130 dead.

But exactly a month on from those attacks, voters turned out in force -- some 58 percent took part -- and once again trounced the FN when it came down to the wire.​
(DigitalJournal)


----------



## Macfury

Good to see the Socialists on the run!


----------



## FeXL

So, ya walk into an Australian bank with a motorcycle helmet on & you get asked to leave.
Ya walk into the same bank in a dog suit, you get asked to leave.
Ya walk into the same bank in a full Islamic burqua & nobody says anything...

Anti-Islam group member ‘tests bank security’ in bizarre social experiment



> Dennis Huts asserts that burqas should not be allowed to be worn inside Australian banks for the safety of other customers and believes the experiment proves *‘politically correct allowance*’.


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL

Great news!!!

Putin signs law allowing Russia to overturn rulings of international rights courts



> President Vladimir Putin has signed a law allowing Russia's Constitutional Court to decide whether or not to implement rulings of international human rights courts.
> 
> The law, published on Tuesday on the government website, enables the Russian court to overturn decisions of the Strasbourg-based European Court of Human Rights (ECHR) if it deems them unconstitutional.


Wonder if that includes the UN, too...


----------



## Macfury

That's encouraging!



FeXL said:


> Great news!!!
> 
> Putin signs law allowing Russia to overturn rulings of international rights courts
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if that includes the UN, too...


----------



## FeXL

Multiculturalism is a sham, says Angela Merkel



> "*Multiculturalism leads to parallel societies and therefore remains a ‘life lie,*’ ” or a sham, she said, before adding that Germany may be reaching its limits in terms of accepting more refugees. "The challenge is immense," she said. "We want and we will reduce the number of refugees noticeably."


More:



> "Of course the tendency had been to say, *'Let's adopt the multicultural concept and live happily side by side, and be happy to be living with each other.' But this concept has failed, and failed utterly,"*


All bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

What a remarkable chain of events.

Saudi millionaire cleared of raping teenager after telling court he may have accidentally penetrated 18-year-old when he tripped and fell on her



> A Saudi millionaire has been cleared of raping a teenager after claiming he might have accidentally penetrated the 18-year-old when he tripped and fell.
> 
> Property developer Ehsan Abdulaziz, 46, was accused of forcing himself on the young woman as she slept off a night of drinking on the sofa in his plush flat in Maida Vale, west London.
> 
> He had already had sex with her 24-year-old friend and said he might have fallen on top of the teenager while his penis was poking out the top of his underwear.


Unbelievable...


----------



## FeXL

Why Syria Can’t Be Fixed



> *The reason that ISIS exists is the same reason that Syria can’t be fixed. ISIS didn’t get so big because Muslims are angry about our foreign policy. It got huge because Sunni Muslims hate Shiite Muslims.*


N'uf said...

Excellent read.


----------



## FeXL

A more accurate take on this...

The rise of Front National: the French are fed up



> In the first round last Sunday, Marine Le Pen’s FN won 28.5 per cent of the national vote, but it had highs of 40.3 per cent, 35 per cent and 41 per cent in the north, north-east and south-east regions. President Francois Hollande’s Socialist Party was devastated in these regions, averaging around 17 per cent.
> 
> Since the first round, there has been panic. _Le Monde_ called it an ‘earthquake’ and _Le Figaro_ said that the Socialists were hysterical. Prime minister Manuel Valls ordered three Socialist candidates to stand down; Jean-Pierre Masseret, president of the Lorraine region, refused. _The Economist_’s front cover accused FN of ‘Playing with fear’. And, on Friday, Valls, dubbed ‘le petit Sarko’, upped the fear stakes himself by saying FN could lead the country to ‘civil war’.


Further:



> People are not impressed with Hollande’s ‘muppet’ posturing and Valls’s aggressive slogans. In the aftermath of the Paris attacks, people see a state of emergency, troops on the streets and the closing of borders. But what is the alternative? An ex-president (in the shape of Nicolas Sarkozy) trying to make a comeback? *For many, a vote for FN is a vote against a political elite and a bureaucratised Europe that persistently seem to ignore the real concerns of real people. It is a vote of ‘ras le bol’: we are fed up.*


M'bold.

Yep...



CubaMark said:


> Great news....


----------



## Macfury

How can you tell when a socialist is hysterical? It seems to be a natural state for them.


----------



## FeXL

Wouldn't want to cast a shadow on the narrative now, would we...

Police in Germany are covering up the extent of crime committed by migrants, claim Bild



> German officials have ordered a cover-up of crimes committed by migrants to prevent causing alarm, a local newspaper has claimed.
> 
> Asylum seekers are being recruited across the country as cheap drug dealers as well as petty thieves, says German newspaper, Bild - the biggest daily paper in the country.
> 
> The paper accused the police of covering up the extent of migrant crimes in order to stop concerns among the general population.
> 
> It also claimed asylum seekers were prepared to work for a few euros couriering drugs across the country and said they were being signed up almost as soon as they had registered as asylum seekers.


----------



## SINC

Isn't the problem here with the migrants in Germany and not the women? Hasn't the mayor got it backwards?

Mayor of Cologne urges code of conduct for young women to prevent future assaults - Telegraph

But Merkel gets it:

Cologne sex attacks: Merkel disgust at New Year gang assaults - BBC News


----------



## FeXL

.


----------



## FeXL

Christian girl killed for shrugging off advances of wealthy Muslim boys



> "Women have a low status in Pakistan, but none more so than Christian women who fidn themselves under the grip or terror, especially after this attack. *Muslim NGO 'Movement of Solidarity and Peace' state that around 700 Christian women in Pakistan are abducted, raped and forced into Islamic marriage every year - that figure is almost two a day and the world does nothing. Evidence exists that some rogue imams declare that such acts of conversion through violence are rewarded in heaven, what a terrifying thought.*"


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL

Interesting article on the effects of oil prices on OPEC budgets.

Low oil prices, budget deficits and OPEC



> In November 2014 the OPEC countries met in Vienna and agreed to keep pumping oil to maintain their market share rather than cut production to support the oil price. In a post written a month later I addressed the question of how these countries were positioned to withstand an extended period of low oil prices and high budget deficits. More than a year has now passed, so it’s time to take a look at how they have done so far and to see what their actions presage for the future.


----------



## FeXL

On covering nude statues in Rome during a recent visit by Iranians.

When In Rome, Do As The Iranians Do?



> But, in fact, when Europeans visit Iran, they defer completely to Iranian sensibilities and when Iranians visit Europe, Europeans still defer to Iranian mores. *Napoleon said that “A man who goes into a country must comply with the ceremonies in use there.”* Seeing American and European women in head coverings in Iran and other Muslim countries goes over a lot better when their own civilizations don’t neglect their own cultural norms to please others. Civilizations that don’t respect their own religious and cultural views but cater to the religious views held by political and business interests abroad are both schizophrenic and dying. *If our elites can’t even spread the message of tolerance for other cultures through diplomacy and business, we’re doomed.*


M'bold.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> On covering nude statues in Rome during a recent visit by Iranians.


Jeez... Rome is getting to be as bad as the USA, huh?

*Justice Department covers partially nude statues*








_No longer will the attorney general be photographed in front of two partially nude statues in the Great Hall of the Department of Justice.

The department spent $8,000 on blue drapes that hide the two giant, aluminum art deco statues

* * *​
ABC News reported that Attorney General John Ashcroft ordered the statues covered because he didn't like being photographed in front of them.

Since the terrorist attacks of Sept. 11, Ashcroft has been photographed several times in front of the female statue that represents the Spirit of Justice. The 10- to 12-foot statue has its arms raised and a toga draped over its body, but a single breast is completely exposed._​
(USA Today)​


----------



## FeXL

Ssdp...


----------



## FeXL

Tension on Streets of Crewe ‘Like Civil War’ After Migrant Kids Attack UK Schoolchildren



> Gangs of vigilantes have been roaming the streets of a northern British town for the last week following a violent attack on British children by Eastern European migrant kids at a local school. One resident has told Breitbart London “It’s been like civil war is breaking out, to be honest.”


Further:



> “I personally believe in diversity within a community being a good thing if we all tolerate each other. *But if one group of immigrants is refusing to integrate with the established community then I’m sorry but they should be removed and returned to their original country.*”


M'bold.

No argument.


----------



## FeXL

Those moderate Muslims...

Pakistan Bans Valentine’s Day as ‘Insult to Islam’



> Pakistani Minister for the Interior Chaudhry Nisar Ali Khan has ordered a ban on Valentine’s Day for the capital city of Islamabad, promising “strict action” against anyone caught engaged in outward celebration of the festivity.
> 
> Reports state the reason for the ban is that Muslim hardliners find the holiday to be an “insult to Islam,” and therefore, unworthy of a Muslim nation. In past years, the Islamist political party Jamaat-e-Islami had “disrupted” Valentine’s Day celebrations, but 2016 will be the first time that the celebration is officially banned.
> 
> Pakistan is not the only Muslim country cracking down on the Western—and originally Christian—feast day in commemoration of Saint Valentine.
> 
> As Breitbart reported Wednesday, the Indonesian city of Banda Aceh has also banned celebrations of Valentine’s Day, contending that the holiday violates Islamic law. The province of Aceh is the only region of the country ruled by Sharia law.
> 
> “Our society and the Muslim youth should certainly not be celebrating non-Islamic holidays,” declared Mayor Illiza Saaduddin Djamal. “The law says it is haram. *The government is obliged to protect the public and younger generation from unlawful acts.*”


M'bold.

What kind of xenophobia is that...


----------



## FeXL

I hope they toss his sorry butt into the English Channel...

Barack Obama plans intervention in Britain's EU referendum



> Barack Obama is planning to make “a big, public reach-out” to persuade British voters to stay inside the European Union, the chair of the US Senate foreign relations committee has revealed.
> 
> *The plan emerged amid fears in Washington that the UK’s EU referendum is a dangerous gamble that could unravel with disastrous consequences for the entire continent.*


Which would subsequently fold any support for Globull Warming, Renewable Energy and other designed-to-fail progressive policies...


----------



## Macfury

Doesn't want anything to get in the way of the "One World Government" dream.



FeXL said:


> I hope they toss his sorry butt into the English Channel...
> 
> Barack Obama plans intervention in Britain's EU referendum[/URL


http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2016/feb/12/barack-obama-plans-eu-referendum-intervention


----------



## CubaMark

Backing dictatorships, indiscriminate bombing campaigns, forced-arm detrimental trade agreements... all that's ok with you guys.

But a *gasp* public relations campaign?

That's a bridge too far, I tell you! Too far!!!


----------



## Macfury

None of it is OK with "us guys."

Sorry we didn't list everything we disagree with in a single post.



CubaMark said:


> Backing dictatorships, indiscriminate bombing campaigns, forced-arm detrimental trade agreements... all that's ok with you guys.
> 
> But a *gasp* public relations campaign?
> 
> That's a bridge too far, I tell you! Too far!!!


----------



## FeXL

The little dictator has run his own country into the ground. He doesn't need to interfere with anyone else's.

I don't know why this should need explaining. I thought he'd be your hero. A divisive, lying, power-grubbing socialist...



CubaMark said:


> Backing dictatorships...


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> The little dictator has run his own country into the ground. He doesn't need to interfere with anyone else's.
> 
> I don't know why this should need explaining. I thought he'd be your hero. A divisive, lying, power-grubbing socialist...


Not far left enough for our resident armchair socialist.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> .....A divisive, lying, power-grubbing socialist...


Well, that seals it. Your reputation as a certified wacko is now carved in stone.

_Obama is a socialist._

Whoooo baby. Someone needs to pick up a dictionary.....


----------



## Macfury

...a socialist who doesn't have the power to complete the transformation.



CubaMark said:


> Well, that seals it. Your reputation as a certified wacko is now carved in stone.
> 
> _Obama is a socialist._
> 
> Whoooo baby. Someone needs to pick up a dictionary.....


----------



## CubaMark

Obama is an 'imperial president' who is weak and ineffectual. P.S. Send money.

Is Obama a Tyrant or a Weakling? - POLITICO Magazine


----------



## Macfury

Obama is weak internationally, destructive domestically.



CubaMark said:


> Obama is an 'imperial president' who is weak and ineffectual. P.S. Send money.
> 
> Is Obama a Tyrant or a Weakling? - POLITICO Magazine


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> Obama is weak internationally, destructive domestically.


 :clap: :lmao:

Wow.


----------



## FeXL

Coming from the President of the Wacko Society, I guess I'll have to take your word for it...



CubaMark said:


> Well, that seals it. Your reputation as a certified wacko is now carved in stone.


----------



## FeXL

This is why it's not gonna work...

Muslim Students Turn Common Room Into Mosque, Demand Women Veil And Segregate



> Muslim students at a German university have seized control of a “silent room” designed as a space for all pupils, transforming it into a makeshift mosque and erecting a wall to segregate genders. There are also feet washing facilities and signs instructing women to wear the veil and to not wear perfume.


----------



## FeXL

Another reason.

British Muslim girls being forced into marriage via internet



> *Minor Muslim girls in the UK as young as 11 are being forced to marry men living abroad via the internet notwithstanding a ban on forced marriage in the country.*
> 
> Imams in the UK and abroad have been conducting ceremonies using Skype so girls can be married remotely before "being put on a plane and consummating the marriage at the earliest opportunity", according to Freedom, a charity.
> 
> The marriage is often conducted with the promise of a visa to the UK for their new husband, it said. "The reason is to curb the behaviour of their children when they become 'too western'," charity founder Aneeta Prem was quoted as saying by 'The Sunday Times'.
> 
> "Once married, there is enormous pressure to get a spouse visa. The hope is the girl will visit (country of husband's origin) and fall pregnant to make the union seem more legitimate before bringing the partner back," she said.


M'bold.

Soon to be genitally mutilated, dressed in a potato sack & pressed into servitude...


----------



## FeXL

Good for Liz!

Queen Refuses To Meet With Obama When He Is In London 



> The Queen refuses to come to London to meet President Barack Obama next month.
> 
> Instead, accompanied by his security circus, he’ll trundle to Windsor in his bomb-proof, seven-ton limo for lunch.
> 
> He’s due to stand alongside the PM and urge Britain to stay in the EU.
> 
> ‘But he’d be well advised not to give a pro-EU sermon over lunch after the row about the Queen supporting Brexit,’ says my source.


----------



## Macfury

About time somebody stood up to that punk!



FeXL said:


> Good for Liz!
> 
> Queen Refuses To Meet With Obama When He Is In London


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> About time somebody stood up to that punk!


I disliked it when some people called PM Harper "Harpo". I think that your calling Pres. Obama a "punk" is just as distasteful and is beneath you. We don't agree on most things political, but you have not taken the low road on most issues, which is why I feel I can be civil when discussing our differences of opinions.

Mocking PM Harper was disrespectful of the office, just as calling Pres. Obama a "punk" is very disrespectful of the office of the President of the United States.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## CubaMark

*Video shows Israeli soldier shooting attack suspect*

An Israeli soldier has been detained after video emerged Thursday afternoon that shows the soldier shooting a Palestinian man, who was suspected in a knife attack moments earlier, in the head as he lies injured on the street in Hebron.

The video, provided by B'Tselem, an Israeli human rights organization, shows a small crowd of Israeli soldiers and medics standing around a Palestinian man lying on the ground.

The Palestinian, Abdel Fattah al-Sharif, 21, was one of two suspects accused of stabbing an Israeli soldier at the scene moments earlier, according to the Israel Defense Forces. The second Palestinian suspect, Ramzi Qasrawi Tamimi, 21, was shot and killed at the scene.

"An Israeli soldier can be seen shooting the injured al-Sharif," said B'Tselem in a statement released with the video.

"The incident happens in the plain view of many other soldiers and officers, who do not seem to take any notice. The soldiers and medical teams are seen in the video treating the lightly injured soldier while ignoring the two seriously injured youths."





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.




​(CNN)​


----------



## Macfury

Soldier who shot subdued terrorist: &apos;I did the right thing, at the right time&apos; - Arab-Israeli Conflict - Jerusalem Post



> While speaking to family members in a private conversation hours after his initial arrest by Military Police, the soldier said: "I did the right thing at the right time in order to prevent anything else bad from happening."
> 
> The soldier added that he feared that the terrorist, who had already succeeded in stabbing another solider, was going to try to attack other soldiers. "He wore a thick coat and therefore I feared that he would stand and detonate an explosive belt."
> 
> "After I saw the terrorist moved," the soldier continued, "I shot him. I just feared that the terrorist would blow himself up."


----------



## CubaMark

*Soldier's Shooting of Palestinian Sets Off Uproar in Israel*



> The Israeli military quickly arrested the soldier and opened an investigation into what it said appeared to be a "grave breach" of its values. A military court has ordered the soldier to remain held until Tuesday while the investigation continues.
> 
> Military officials also have cast doubt on the soldier's claim that he believed the Palestinian was carrying explosives.
> 
> On Sunday night, B'Tselem released a second video it says shows the same soldier at the scene shaking hands with Baruch Marzel, a well-known ultranationalist, after the shooting.
> 
> Lt. Col. Peter Lerner, a military spokesman, said a preliminary investigation found the soldier arrived on the scene some six minutes after the initial incident, and that the second shooting occurred several minutes after that. "There was no apparent threat from the Palestinian that was incapacitated," Lerner said.


(NBC News)


----------



## CubaMark

*Meddling, meddling....*

*Where Rebels Backed by CIA, Pentagon Fight Each Other*



> Syrian militants backed by different arms of the US government have fought just outside Aleppo—a recent headache highlighting the difficulty of intruding on a disastrous war, the LA Times reports. Backed by the Pentagon, the Syrian Democratic Forces in February pushed the CIA-armed Knights of Righteousness out of the town of Marea, just north of Aleppo, according to rebel leaders and US officials. Similar battles have ensued in Aleppo and a town called Azaz, where supplies are moved and rebel fighters transported, rebels say. "Any faction that attacks us, regardless from where it gets its support, we will fight it," explains Maj. Fares Bayoush, a leader of Knights of Righteousness.


(Newser)


----------



## CubaMark

*No great surprise there....*

*Soldier who shot dead injured Palestinian will not be charged with murder*

The Israeli army prosecutor has downgraded the charge against an Israeli soldier who fatally shot a Palestinian man in Hebron, south of the West Bank, last week from murder to manslaughter. Under Israeli law, manslaughter signifies an intentional but not premeditated killing.

Attorney Lieutenant Colonel Adoram Reigler told a hearing at the Qastina Military Court that “significant developments in recent days necessitated the downgraded charges,” Israeli radio reported.

He did not elaborate on those developments.

However, the prosecutor said: “The soldier said after shooting the attacker that he had deserved death.”

Another soldier who was at the scene quoted the soldier as saying: “The attacker has stabbed my friend and deserved to die.”

Last week, the Kfir Brigade soldier was caught on film shooting a 21-year-old in the head while he was lying on the ground injured after he was shot and disarmed by another soldier.​(MiddleEastMonitor)​


----------



## Macfury

I think manslaughter is the right call.


----------



## CubaMark

*Documents leaked from a Panamanian law firm reveal a global web of corruption*








All day, the Internet has been abuzz with stories culled from the “Panama Papers” — roughly 2.6 terabytes of documents, related to hundreds of thousands of offshore companies, leaked from a small, relatively unknown Panamanian law firm called Mossack Fonseca.

While the Panama-based firm’s name may be unrecognizable to many, its client list links to politicians, celebrities, athletes, and organizations that have been at the center of global scandals.

Among the stories to hit the papers based on revelations from the Panama Papers are pieces on Vladimir Putin’s $1 billion in offshore holdings; the Prime Minister of Iceland’s shady dealings with a private company, which served as a tax haven for his private wealth; and no corruption scandal would be complete without mentioning international soccer’s governing body, FIFA, whose members also appear in the documents.

German authorities had known about the connection between Mossack Fonseca and some criminal elements for at least two years. A whistleblower at the firm had sold information to the authorities, according to the story in the Suddeutsche Zeitung on the history of the Panama Papers’ leak.

As part of the investigation several European banks were fined and some information was shared with authorities around the world.

But the current leak dwarfs anything that has been seen before including WikiLeaks State Department cables and Edward Snowden’s NSA revelations. Working with the International Consortium of Investigative Journalists, the Munich paper has marshaled the resources of at least 100 reporters from news outlets around the world to comb through the documents and uncover what they can.

* * *​
Information from the documents reveal business dealings of some of the world’s most notorious dictators, autocrats, and authoritarians including former Egyptian president Hosni Mubarak, Libya’s toppled dictator, Muammar Gaddafi and Syria’s president Bashar al-Assad.

“The sheer number of people involved is becoming clear to us,” says Frederik Obermaier, from the Suddeutsche Zeitung’s investigative group. “There are dictators, members of the Japanese Yakuza mafia, the Sicilian mafia, the Russian mafia, weapons dealers, drug dealers, and pedophiles. You start to feel a little nervous when you realize this one leak is going to expose all of them… and that it all started at the Suddeutsche Zeitung.”​
(TechCrunch)


----------



## FeXL

For once, I'm in agreement with a union.

Air France stewardesses mutiny over order to wear headscarves



> Air France stewardesses, furious at being ordered to wear headscarves in Tehran, say they will refuse to fly to the Iranian capital when the airline resumes the service later this month.
> 
> Female members of flight crews have been ordered to cover their hair once they disembark in Tehran and unions are demanding that the flights be made voluntary for women.


Further:



> The financially ailing French airline, which sees the resumption of Tehran flights as an “excellent” business development, pointed out that other airline staff were obliged to comply with Iranian rules. *“Tolerance and respect for the customs of the countries we serve are part of the values of our company,” a spokesman said.*


M'bold.

Oh, that this respect for host country customs was the same the world over...


----------



## Dr.G.

"For once, I'm in agreement with a union." Good to hear, FeXL. Solidarity forever, brother. Paix, mon ami.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ly5ZKjjxMNM


----------



## FeXL

Defund. The. UN.

UN refugee camp chief: We wasted millions. Why? Because - reveals whistleblower in a stunning admission - we were obsessed by photos of stars in our T-shirts



> * Multi-million waste and bureaucracy at the United Nations have been exposed
> * Former official, Killian Kleinschmidt, revealed UN was dogged by infighting
> * He said aid organisation also had an obsession with celebrity ambassadors
> * Senior bureaucrats lied about caring for more children than they actually did


----------



## FeXL

Excellent. One of the most compelling reads I've come across on the subject.

Could just as easily been posted in the Ant-Progressive thread.

Veiling Women: Islamists' Most Powerful Weapon



> *The first victim of the Islamist war in Algeria was a girl who refused the veil, Katia Bengana, who defended her choice even as the executioners pointed a gun at her head. In 1994, Algiers literally awoke to walls plastered with posters announcing the execution of unveiled women.
> *In April 1947, Princess Lalla Aisha gave a speech in Tangiers and people listened astonished to that unveiled girl. In a few weeks, women throughout the country refused the scarf. Today Morocco is one of the freest countries in the Arab world.
> *In the mid-1980s, sharia law was implemented in many countries, women in the Middle East were placed in a portable prison and in Europe they resumed the veil to reclaim their "identity," which meant the refusal of assimilation to Western values and the Islamization of many European cities.
> **First veils were imposed on women, then Islamists began their jihad against the West.*


M'bold.

More:



> It is hard to believe that, until the early 1990s, the majority of women in Algeria were not veiled. On May 13, 1958 at Place du Gouvernement in Algiers, dozens of women tore off their veils. Miniskirts invaded the streets.
> 
> ...
> 
> Look at the photographs of Kabul in the 1960s, 1970s and 1980s, and you will see many unveiled women. Then came the Taliban and covered them. The emancipation in Morocco was sparked by Princess Lalla Aisha, the daughter of Sultan Mohamed Ben Youssef, who took the title of king when the country proclaimed independence. In April 1947, Lalla gave a speech in Tangiers and people listened astonished to that unveiled girl. In a few weeks, women throughout the country refused the scarf. Today Morocco is one of the freest countries in the Arab world.
> 
> ...
> 
> In Egypt, back in the 1950s, President Gamal Abdel Nasser took to television to mock the Muslim Brotherhood's request to veil the women. His wife, Tahia, did not wear a scarf, even in official photographs. Today, according to the scholar Mona Abaza, 80% of Egyptian women are veiled.
> 
> ...
> 
> Fifty years earlier, in 1926, Reza Shah had provided police protection to women who had chosen to refuse the veil. On January 7, 1936, the Shah ordered all the teachers, the wives of ministers and government officials "to appear in European clothes." The Shah asked his wife and daughters to go unveiled in public. These and other Western reforms were supported by Shah Muhammad Reza Pahlavi, who succeeded his father in September 1941, and instituted the ban on veiled women in public.


Further:



> First veils were imposed on women, then Islamists began their jihad against the West.
> 
> First we betrayed these women by accepting their slavery as a "liberation," then Air France started veiling women while in Iran as a form of "respect." *It is also revealing of the hypocrisy of most of Western feminists, who are always ready to denounce the "homophobic" Christians and "sexism" in the U.S., but keep silent about the sexual crimes of radical Islam. *
> 
> ...
> 
> For how long we will maintain our ban on female genital mutilation (FGM)? A study just published in the U.S. suggests that allowing some "milder" forms of female mutilation, which affect 200 million women in the world, is more "culturally sensitive" than a ban on the practice, and that a ritual "nick" of girls' vaginas could prevent a more radical disfiguring practice. *The proposal didn't come from Tariq Ramadan or an Islamic court in Sudan, but from two American gynecologists, Kavita Shah Arora and Allan J. Jacobs, who published the study in one of the most important scientific journals, the Journal of Medical Ethics.*


M'bold.

Finally:



> t is a testament to the depths that can be reached in what the French "new philosopher," Pascal Bruckner, called "the tears of White men" with their masochism, cowardice and cynical relativism. Why not also justify the Islamic stoning of women who are said to commit adultery? *It is as if we cannot capitulate quickly enough.*


M'bold.

Nails it.

Call it what you want, but veils are a signal of oppression & the first step towards domination.


----------



## FeXL

Good!

Saudi Arabia snubs President Obama at the airport



> CNN is reporting that Saudi Arabia appears to have snubbed President Obama when he arrived in Riyadh for his farewell tour. It is customary for a U.S. president to be greeted by a high-ranking government official. In Saudi Arabia that would be a high-ranking member of the royal family, perhaps the king himself or the crown prince. Today, Obama was greeted by the governor of Riyadh.


----------



## FeXL

Related to post 88 above.

Latvia bans the burka – despite only THREE women wearing it in the entire country



> Ministers in the tiny eastern European state are drafting new laws to stop women wearing the full face veil, despite only THREE women in the entire country estimated to wear one.
> 
> Lawmakers say the burka poses a serious security risk and is undermining their culture.
> 
> They said the spiralling migrant chaos was a reason to take immediate preventative measures.


World leaders: Take note...


----------



## CubaMark

_Right-wing candidate blows it by warning of catastrophe and death should London elect a Muslim mayor:_








*London's new Muslim mayor vows to be leader for everyone*

Sadiq Khan has a simple, striking message for Londoners: He won't be merely a Muslim mayor, but a leader for all.

Khan celebrated his landslide election victory Saturday in a multi-denominational ceremony at an Anglican cathedral accompanied by London's police chief, Christian and Jewish leaders, and stars of stage and screen.

They gave Khan a standing ovation as he pledged to be an approachable Everyman for his city of 8.2 million -- including more than a million residents who, like him, happen to be Muslim.

"I'm determined to lead the most transparent, engaged and accessible administration London has ever seen, and to represent every single community and every single part of our city as a mayor for Londoners," said Khan, the son of Pakistani-born immigrants who became a civil rights lawyer and, in 2005, London's first Muslim member of Parliament.

* * *​
Leading Muslim activists in the Conservative Party expressed shame and anger over their own candidate Zac Goldsmith's attacks on Khan, saying they had recklessly stoked racism and intolerance. The final round of ballot confirming confirmed early Saturday that Khan received 57 per cent of votes, Goldsmith 43 per cent.

Many criticized Goldsmith's final published appeal in a right-wing Sunday newspaper warning that London stood "on the brink of a catastrophe" if it elected Khan. The article claimed that Khan and Labour considered terrorists their friends and would handicap police efforts to prevent another attack on London, 11 years after 52 Londoners died in suicide blasts on three subway trains and a bus committed by British-born Muslims. 

Goldsmith's appeal was accompanied by a picture of the bomb-ravaged bus.

* * *​
Leading Conservatives defended their campaign tactics, even as they expressed surprise at losing a post locked down for the past eight years by the eccentrically popular Conservative, Boris Johnson.

Defence Secretary Michael Fallon, who previously accused Khan of sharing a platform with a London imam sympathetic to the Islamic State extremist group, repeated those since-discredited claims Saturday and insisted such charges represented "the rough and tumble of politics."

He also declined, when pressed several times on the matter, to withdraw his campaign claim that London's security would be jeopardized by Khan.

"Stuff gets said during elections," Fallon said.​(CTV)


----------



## Macfury

I miss Boris and his anti-EU sentiments already. He was a real eccentric.


----------



## CubaMark

Well, that didn't take long....  :yikes:


----------



## CubaMark

You can now search the_* Panama Papers*_, if you are so inclined.

For whatever reason, the proper website to do so is broken: *https://offshoreleaks.icij.org*



> Welcome to nginx on Ubuntu!
> 
> If you see this page, the nginx web server is successfully installed and working on Ubuntu. Further configuration is required.
> 
> For online documentation and support please refer to nginx.org
> 
> Please use the ubuntu-bug tool to report bugs in the nginx package with Ubuntu. However, check existing bug reports before reporting a new bug.
> 
> Thank you for using Ubuntu and nginx.


But you can via the *CBC story*, which has embedded the search tool: 

*Search the Panama Papers database*

*EDIT:* _Hat tip to Dr. G., who posted this in the Canadian Political Thread._


----------



## Dr.G.

Queen Elizabeth: Visiting China officials 'very rude' - CNN.com

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHvQqnJb73g[/ame]


Could this bring about another incident?????????


----------



## FeXL

Muslims account for 91% of child rapes in UK



> Even though they account for only 4% of the UK’s entire population (which is hard to believe it’s that low), they are responsible for 91% of all child rapes in the UK. Not exactly an even distribution of the population to child rapes.


And, half are female. Plus, some are children & seniors, themselves.

So, less than 2% of the population is responsible for 91% of child rapes. And people wonder why I'm concerned about Muslims...

Related:

Migrant Rape Epidemic Reaches Austria



> *A 20-year-old asylum seeker from Iraq confessed to raping a 10-year-old boy at a public swimming pool in Vienna. The Iraqi said the rape was a "sexual emergency" resulting from "excess sexual energy."
> *Those who dare to link spiraling crime to Muslim mass migration are being silenced by the guardians of Austrian multiculturalism.
> *According to data compiled by the Austrian Interior Ministry, nearly one out of three asylum seekers in Vienna was accused of committing crimes in 2015. North African gangs fighting for control over drug trafficking were responsible for roughly half of the 15,828 violent crimes — rapes, robberies, stabbings and assaults — reported in the city during 2015.
> *Austria received 90,000 asylum requests in 2015, the second-highest number in the EU on a per capita basis, but this pales in comparison to what may lie ahead. Interior Minister Wolfgang Sobotka warned last month that up to one million migrants are poised to cross the Mediterranean from Libya to Europe.


----------



## FeXL

But I thought they all wanted to wear the hijab & weren't being forced?

Iranian models arrested and forced to give public self-criticism for posting pictures without headscarves



> A leading Iranian model has been forced to give a public self-criticism after being charged with “promoting western promiscuity” for posting pictures of herself online without a headscarf.
> 
> Elham Arab, famous for her blonde hair, doll-like looks and wedding dress model shoots, is one of a string of Iranian models caught up in a sting operation code-named “Spider 2”. It is aimed at models and other figures in the fashion industry who have advertised themselves or appeared on Instagram and other social media sites.


----------



## FeXL

London airport mulls plans to adopt Israeli 'ring of steel' security regime



> Amid warnings of a fresh campaign of ISIS terror attacks, Heathrow Airport in London is reportedly considering the implementation of a new security mechanism that is employed at Israel's Ben-Gurion Airport.


And, part of that security is:



> Ben-Gurion Airport is known for its tough security, *including passenger profiling* to identify those viewed as suspicious, bomb sniffing devices and questioning of each individual travelers.


M'bold.

Wait for the hue & cry...


----------



## chasMac

Common sense and western Europe have not been on good terms for some time now. I'm not holding my breath.



FeXL said:


> London airport mulls plans to adopt Israeli 'ring of steel' security regime
> 
> 
> 
> And, part of that security is:
> 
> 
> 
> M'bold.
> 
> Wait for the hue & cry...


----------



## FeXL

Why West Africa's Muslim-majority states are banning the burqa



> A crowded market in the heart of the capital was the chosen target of the first suicide bombing in Chad's history. In a split second, 15 people were killed and 80 maimed.
> 
> It soon became clear that a man clad in a burqa had carried out the attack, passing through the checkpoint outside the market by concealing his explosives beneath the all-enveloping canopy.
> 
> The government of the West African country responded last July with a measure that elsewhere might have been seen as draconian: it simply banned the burqa.
> 
> Anyone seen wearing one would be arrested, promised Kalzeube Pahimi Deubet, the prime minister, and those garments on sale in the market would be burnt. This sudden bonfire of burqas was an essential security precaution designed to prevent terrorists from “camouflaging” themselves, he added.


----------



## CubaMark

*The Untold Story Behind Saudi Arabia’s 41-Year U.S. Debt Secret*

The basic framework was strikingly simple. The U.S. would buy oil from Saudi Arabia and provide the kingdom military aid and equipment. In return, the Saudis would plow billions of their petrodollar revenue back into Treasuries and finance America’s spending.

It took several discreet follow-up meetings to iron out all the details, Parsky said. But at the end of months of negotiations, there remained one small, yet crucial, catch: King Faisal bin Abdulaziz Al Saud demanded the country’s Treasury purchases stay “strictly secret,” according to a diplomatic cable obtained by Bloomberg from the National Archives database.

With a handful of Treasury and Federal Reserve officials, the secret was kept for more than four decades—until now. In response to a Freedom-of-Information-Act request submitted by Bloomberg News, the Treasury broke out Saudi Arabia’s holdings for the first time this month after “concluding that it was consistent with transparency and the law to disclose the data,” according to spokeswoman Whitney Smith. The $117 billion trove makes the kingdom one of America’s largest foreign creditors.​
(Bloomberg via Cryptogon)


----------



## Macfury

I'm surprised it's that low.


----------



## FeXL

The Dalai Lama gets it.

Refugee Crisis In Europe 2016: Dalai Lama Says There Are 'Too Many' Asylum-Seekers In EU



> "When we look at the face of each refugee, but especially those of the children and women, we feel their suffering, and a human being who has a better situation in life has the responsibility to help them. *But on the other hand, there are too many at the moment," he said, Agence-France Presse reported. "Europe, Germany in particular, cannot become an Arab country, Germany is Germany*," he added.


M'bold.

More:



> "You have to consider many factors, whether you can take care of these people," he said during a visit to the U.K. in September, adding, *“You have to be practical.”*


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL

Na, na, na, ha. Hey, hey...

To vote UK Expats must register for the Brexit Referendum by June 7



> _“…voters have swung considerably towards backing Brexit. 52 per cent of people surveyed said they were planning on voting for Britain to leave the European Union, compared to 48 per cent who are voting in. The ICM poll, carried out for the_ Guardian…”
> 
> Alternatively, the Opinium Survey _“puts support for staying in the European Union down at 43 per cent, whilst backing for Leave has grown to 41 per cent, with experts saying the results “mask” a large swing to Brexit. They also unearthed evidence that undecided voters are abandoning the Europhile side in their droves amid a relentlessly negative, fearmongering campaign on behalf of Brussels.”_ It _“will spark panic in the corridors of Westminster because it shows that Remain are haemorrhaging voters at a crucial time in the referendum campaign.”_​


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Na, na, na, ha. Hey, hey...
> 
> To vote UK Expats must register for the Brexit Referendum by June 7


Man, I hope they leave and kick that corrupt EU in the ass. Britain belongs more with us than with them.


----------



## FeXL

Where's the hue & cry from the left about feminism, oppression, SJ, something, anything?

Almost new 200 cases of FGM are reported every WEEK in England - with London home to more than half of victims



> Nearly 200 cases of female genital mutilation are being reported every week in England,new figures have revealed.
> 
> More than 1,200 patients were treated between January and March - the equivalent of almost 14 women a day.


More:



> *FGM ranges from the partial or total removal of the clitoris, to the removal of the entire clitoris and the cutting of the labia minora.*
> 
> In its most extreme form, all external genitalia is removed and the two sides of a woman or girl's vulva are stitched together.
> 
> *FGM is generally done without anaesthetic*, and can have lifelong health consequences including chronic infection, severe pain during urination, menstruation, sexual intercourse, and childbirth and psychological trauma.
> 
> FGM has been a crime in the UK for 30 years, but there have been no convictions for the practice.


M'bold.

The silence is stunning..


----------



## FeXL

One of the best articles I've read on the subject.

The Case for Brexit



> *Furthermore, what the UK Leave campaign has been all too shy in highlighting is just how disenchanted the average European him/herself has become with it all.*
> 
> Polling shows understandably high levels of discontent (almost half of Italians, two-fifths of French and even a third of Germans said they, too, would wish to leave the EU in a recent survey) – and that’s not to mention all the various regional separatist movements in Spain, France, Belgium, Italy, etc., whose members don’t even want to be part of the _existing_ member state, much less the gestating superstate alternative. In fact, it was recently admitted by a Danish politician that if Britain _did_ vote to leave it might well find that rarest of things, an orderly queue of Europeans, lined up behind it, hoping to do the same!
> 
> As _Die Welt_ put it only this week:-
> 
> _‘More and more of the 510 million EU citizens not only have no interest in Brussels, they flatly reject the European project and would be shot of it tomorrow. They feel the EU has increasingly become a bureaucratic monster that meddles in too many national interests, rather than worrying about the really important things. One that adopts a cucumber curvature regulation, rather than a viable and permanent solution to the refugee crisis. The British will soon have something of which many other Europeans can only dream: a chance to vote on whether their country remains a member of the Union…’_​
> So it’s hardly a Land of Milk and Honey, is it?


All emphasis from the link.


----------



## FeXL

It's not looking good for the EU.

Public Support for the European Union Plunges



> *Public anger is also being fueled by the growing number of diktats issued by the unelected officials running the Brussels-based European Commission, the powerful administrative arm of the bloc, which has been relentless in its usurpation of sovereignty from the 28 nation states that comprise the European Union.
> *Although the survey does not explicitly say so, the findings almost certainly reflect growing anger at the anti-democratic nature of the EU and its never-ending power grabs.
> *On May 31, the EU, in partnership with Facebook, Twitter, YouTube and Microsoft, unveiled a "code of conduct" to combat the spread of "illegal hate speech" online. Critics say the EU's definition of "hate speech" is so vague that it could include virtually anything deemed politically incorrect by European authorities, including criticism of mass migration, Islam or even the EU itself.
> *On April 20, the European Political Strategy Centre, an in-house EU think tank that reports directly to Juncker, proposed that the European Union establish its own central intelligence agency, which would answer only to unelected bureaucrats.


----------



## Macfury

I hope the entire EU falls apart like a rotten melon. That project has had a stink about it since day one.


----------



## FeXL

Speaking of stink...

Saudis exerted 'massive' pressure on U.N. to be removed from blacklist



> Saudi Arabia and Muslim allies demanded to be removed from a blacklist for killing children in Yemen by applying huge pressure on U.N. Secretary General Ban Ki Moon, a U.N. official tells CNN.


More:



> But last month, a U.N. report claimed the alliance was responsible for 60% of the 1,953 children recorded as killed or maimed in the conflict in 2015 -- a sixfold rise since the previous year. They were added to a blacklist of of groups violating children's rights in armed conflict, before dropping off the list again earlier this week.
> 
> That's because Saudi Arabia made a threat of a "total rupture" in relations between the Kingdom and the U.N., *placing in doubt hundreds of millions of dollars in financial contributions to U.N. humanitarian agencies and causes*, the U.N. official said.


M'bold.

Can everybody say "extortion"?

The UN never had any credibility with me. It has even less now. Defund the bastards...


----------



## CubaMark

*UK Labour Party Member of Parliament Jo Cox has been murdered just outside of Leeds.*

Attacker apparently a 52-year old, white man armed with a pistol and knife.

She was shot twice, and a third time in the head while on the ground.

One witness —unconfirmed— claims to have heard the attacker shout "Britain First!".

Developing.


----------



## CubaMark

The alleged killer, Tommy Mair, 52.










Details from the Manchester Evening News


----------



## CubaMark

*Statement from Jo Cox's husband Brendan, via Twitter*


----------



## Macfury

I think this belongs in the "It never F****ing stops" thread.


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> I think this belongs in the "It never F****ing stops" thread.


It certainly is relevant to the topic, but that thread - in my mind, as the thread originator - should be specific to the USA, as it deals with the historical epidemic of mass shootings within the USA and the issues surrounding gun control debates. Bringing in a UK case to a thread which revolves around the 2nd Amendment to the US constitution and the specific "gun culture" of our southern neighbour would, in my view, confuse the discussion.

I also think it belongs here because this will undoubtedly involve issues of BREXIT, anti-immigrant racist groups in the UK, the idiotic "Britain First!" organization (whose leader released a ridiculous statement on Facebook regarding the Cox shooting), etc.


----------



## Macfury

I think the UK should kick the EU's rotten ass and get the hell out of there. There's nothing wrong with re-establishing one's sovereignty. 

However, murder is off the table.


----------



## Macfury

The Britain First official statement appears perfectly reasonable.


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> The Britain First official statement appears perfectly reasonable.


I disagree. His transition from a message of (I'm sure, heartfelt) condolence segued less-than-smoothly into a "speculation!" "we don't condone this" "heresay! Not fact!" rant that may play well with this followers, but it came across as terribly crass.

...and it may well backfire. His insistence that this is all heresay, that the eyewitness statement that the attacker yelled "Britain First! Britain First! Britain First!" is "not confirmed", once confirmed with a follow-up interview with that witness will make him look like an even bigger ass.

Meanwhile, there are two kids without a mum as a result of this senseless act of violence.


----------



## Macfury

He's not ranting. He says there's no confirmation and deplores the acts of the perpetrator. 

Even if the murderer did cry out "Britain First," (not confirmed at that time) he did not direct the perpetrator to commit that act, kill the mother, or orphan her children.

He's obviously not a slick political type, so I think he did fine.

Anyone interested can look at the video here:

https://www.britainfirst.org/




CubaMark said:


> I disagree. His transition from a message of (I'm sure, heartfelt) condolence segued less-than-smoothly into a "speculation!" "we don't condone this" "heresay! Not fact!" rant that may play well with this followers, but it came across as terribly crass.
> 
> ...and it may well backfire. His insistence that this is all heresay, that the eyewitness statement that the attacker yelled "Britain First! Britain First! Britain First!" is "not confirmed", once confirmed with a follow-up interview with that witness will make him look like an even bigger ass.
> 
> Meanwhile, there are two kids without a mum as a result of this senseless act of violence.


----------



## FeXL

Further on that Religion of Peace...

Pakistan: Muslims beat Christian for selling ice cream



> On May 17, Masih visited a village in the Kasur district to sell ice-cream. The visit, which started out well, soon turned disastrous.
> 
> _“It was a sunny day,”_ Masih remembered. Two Muslim brothers, Muhammad Rizwan and Muhammad Farman, came up to Masih and began insulting him.
> 
> Masih stated, _“They called me ‘Chora,’ an insulting word used for Christians. Then they began accusing me of selling unclean merchandise to Muslim children. I wanted to argue and make them understand that this wasn’t true but they didn’t listen to me. Instead, they began to beat and torture me.”_
> 
> Soon, approximately twenty other men joined in the attack. They not only beat Masih, but also damaged his bicycle and scattered his ice-cream along the ground.
> 
> Other Muslim men and women yelled slogans in the street, saying: “_Christians are untouchables! They are not followers of our holy prophet. They are meant for cleaning our houses and therefore should not be allowed to sell anything edible to Muslims.”_
> 
> Describing the event, Masih stated, _“I was attacked, beaten, and abused for selling ice-cream to Muslim children and women.”_
> 
> When Masih reported the attack at the local police station, the police refused to listen to his statement. Later, after finally being allowed to file a complaint against his attackers, the Muslim religious leaders used their position to pressure Masih to withdraw his complaint. They also forced him to sign a reconciliation agreement.


Can you imagine the hue & cry if this had happened to a Muslim selling anything, by Christians, in Texas?


----------



## CubaMark

*U.K. mourns Jo Cox as group says suspect had far-right ties*

...a U.S. civil rights group said the man suspected of the gun and knife attack had links to an American white supremacist organization.

The Southern Poverty Law Center said it has records showing Thomas Mair was a supporter of the National Alliance. The centre said Mair purchased a manual from the group in 1999 that included instructions on how to build a pistol.

the centre published copies of receipts showing that a Thomas Mair of West Yorkshire -- the county where Cox and her suspected killer both lived -- bought publications including "Chemistry of Powder and Explosives" and "Improvised Munitions Handbook."

The address on receipts corresponded to a house that on Friday was cordoned off by police tape and guarded by uniformed officers.

The National Alliance was founded by William Pierce, whose book "The Turner Diaries" has been called a grisly blueprint for a bloody race war. Timothy McVeigh based the 1995 bombing of the Oklahoma City federal building, which killed 168 people, on a truck-bombing described in the book.

A Thomas Mair of Batley -- the town where the suspect lives -- was also named as a former subscriber to pro-Apartheid publication SA Patriot. In 2006, the online newsletter of far-right group the Springbok Club said Mair was "one of the earliest subscribers and supporters of SA Patriot."

Mair, 52, was arrested Thursday on suspicion of killing Cox, who was shot and stabbed outside a library in her northern England constituency. The suspect's brother, Scott Mair, told reporters his brother had a history of mental illness, but was not violent.​
(CTV)


----------



## FeXL

Praise Jeezuz!!! Instead of Muslims or blacks, we finally found a white killer with extreme right-wing connections. XX)


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Instead of Muslims or blacks, we finally found a white killer with extreme right-wing connections. XX)


It's like crack to the "progs"...


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Praise Jeezuz!!! Instead of Muslims or blacks, we finally found a white killer with extreme right-wing connections. XX)


What do you mean, "finally"? 

Or do you mean that *you* are _finally_ able to see that there is such a thing? Hey! That's progress! Good for you! Personal evolution suits you! :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Obviously it hasn't done anything for you...



CubaMark said:


> Personal evolution suits you!


----------



## FeXL

Further to this garbage, first off, don't bother posting a link to the NYT. I won't go there for two reasons: 1a, they require registration and 1b, the Grey Lady has long since lost any kind of reputation for being the Paper of Record; more like the Paper of the Left.

Second, just reading the headline in the link you provided, they specifically mention "terror threat". Cox's death was not an act of terror. 

Third, I'm not talking about deaths due only to terrorism. I'm talking across the board.



CubaMark said:


> What do you mean, finally?


----------



## CubaMark

Wiggle, wiggle, FeXl excel!



:lmao:


----------



## CubaMark

Murdered UK MP Jo Cox's death felt strongly in rural Newfoundland town...


----------



## Macfury

Hooray for Brexit! I always felt sorry to see a once-proud people enslaved to some faceless bureaucracy that wanted nothing better then to eliminate individual culture in the name of some sort of stultifying stability. Welcome to independence, UK!

Among the failures piling up for President Obama was his hectoring speech to the people of the UK, threatening them if they chose to defy his edicts on what's best for them. I suspect that this speech convinced a number of voters to support "Leave."


----------



## chasMac

Spare a thought for poor Dave.


----------



## MacGuiver

It will be interesting to see what happens to the remaining EU in the days to come. I suspect a total collapse. What big player is going to want to stay to pay all the bills?


----------



## chasMac

Gibraltar is looking very exposed by this turn.


----------



## Macfury

"Poor Dave" may be replaced by Boris Johnson, and I think that's an improvement!

It's incredible how tone-deaf Cameron was. Also Jermey Corbyn, whose Labour supporters pushed Brexit over the edge, I hope this further divorces pro-labour politics from world-goverment international "progressivisim."

I'm hoping for a least one other major EU defection. I'm really enjoying the sour face of that soulless technocrat Angela Merkel as she digests her failure.


----------



## chasMac

Kaiser Willie's dream is slowly disintegrating!



Macfury said:


> "Poor Dave" may be replaced by Boris Johnson, and I think that's an improvement!
> 
> I'm hoping for a least one other major EU defection. I'm really enjoying the sour face of that soulless technocrat Angela Merkel as she digests her failure.


----------



## eMacMan

Macfury said:


> Hooray for Brexit! I always felt sorry to see a once-proud people enslaved to some faceless bureaucracy that wanted nothing better then to eliminate individual culture in the name of some sort of stultifying stability. Welcome to independence, UK!
> 
> Among the failures piling up for President Obama was his hectoring speech to the people of the UK, threatening them if they chose to defy his edicts on what's best for them. I suspect that this speech convinced a number of voters to support "Leave."


Gotta agree. The UK was paying a high price and had zero say in EU policies. 

OTH This was non-binding and the extraction process is long and tedious. I suspect the red-tape and hoop manufacturers are dancing with glee today.


----------



## chasMac

Yes - and Paris and Berlin have made it abundantly clear that they would be anything but gracious losers.



eMacMan said:


> OTH This was non-binding and the extraction process is long and tedious. I suspect the red-tape and hoop manufacturers are dancing with glee today.


----------



## Macfury

eMacMan said:


> Gotta agree. The UK was paying a high price and had zero say in EU policies.


I found it incredible to see garbage regulations promoted by special interests steamrollering the UK. For example, British vacuum cleaner manufacturer Dyson was clobbered by regs that made his high-powered models illegal in the EU. Apparently the regulation was being pushed by German vacuum cleaner manufacturers who already produced low-power units.


----------



## MacGuiver

I hope this represents a turnaround in the trend of nations surrendering sovereignty. With Trudeau in power, we've totally capitulated to the whims of the UN to the point where our government had to wait for their blessing before they would acknowledge the obvious genocide perpetuated by ISIS. We've also signed on fully with the global warming cult and are now submitting to all its foolish demands.


----------



## CubaMark

*Trump baffles with bizarre appearance in Scotland*










Earlier this month, Donald Trump was asked about the upcoming vote in the U.K. about leaving the European Union. The reporter asked, “And Brexit? Your position?” Trump replied, “Huh?”

“Brexit,” the reporter repeated. “Hmm,” Trump responded, apparently unfamiliar with the term.

With this exchange in mind, consider what the presumptive Republican presidential nominee said on Twitter this morning:
“Just arrived in Scotland. Place is going wild over the vote. They took their country back, just like we will take America back. No games!”
What Trump may not realize, or really even be able to fully understand, is that Scotland is “going wild” because Scottish voters overwhelmingly voted against leaving the E.U. Locally, people aren’t celebrating – because they see this as a disaster.

Trump proceeded to hold a press conference in Scotland, against the backdrop of one of the most important political moments in the modern history of the United Kingdom, where he spoke at great length, and in great detail, about his new golf resort. The Republican candidate boasted about refurbished holes on his course, plumbing, putting greens, and zoning considerations.

Even by the low standards of Donald J. Trump, it was among the most baffling press conferences anyone has ever seen. The entirety of Scotland is reeling; the future of the U.K. and the continent is uncertain; and an American presidential candidate arrived to deliver a testimonial about a country club and how fond he is of the design of a golf course.

Wait, it gets worse.

* * *​
Look, I know Trump doesn’t know what he’s doing. I realize that he’s in over his head. I understand that the trip to Scotland was about giving one of his investments a high-profile boost, unrelated to his campaign for the nation’s highest office. But the fact remains that arriving in Scotland today, of all days, created an incredible opportunity for Trump to look and act like a president – or short of that, someone who’s at least vaguely aware of current events.

This was a test he failed so spectacularly, it’s as if Trump isn’t even trying to succeed.​
(MSNBC)


----------



## Macfury

It was brilliant political theatre. Trump was positioning himself against Obama's hectoring speech and failure to anticipate Brexit. While Obama says that Brexit would put the UK at the "back of the queue" regarding US trade, Trump announced it would be at the front of the queue under his presidency. He was in Scotland simply because he owns a golf course there and it was a good place for the speech. He was not particularly interested in the low aspirations of modern Scots in general.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Macfury

That would be a real aspiration! Wish we could vote on a UN referendum in Canada!


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Macfury

It's perfectly natural that those countries should follow their own aspirations. However, the value proposition was not that the EU would be "stronger together"--only that it would be more capable of obliterating more nationalities simultaneously and that the wishy-washy remnants would be easier to control.


----------



## chasMac

Hope Scotland leaves. No country deserves a Quebec problem.


----------



## Macfury

The prescience of Margaret Thatcher:




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## CubaMark

*Ah, democracy.....*  XX)

*
The British are frantically Googling what the E.U. is, hours after voting to leave it*

"Even though I voted to leave, this morning I woke up and I just — the reality did actually hit me," one woman told the news channel ITV News. "If I'd had the opportunity to vote again, it would be to stay."

That confusion over what Brexit might mean for the country's economy appears to have been reflected across the United Kingdom on Thursday. Google reported sharp upticks in searches not only related to the ballot measure but also about basic questions concerning the implications of the vote. At about 1 a.m. Eastern time, about eight hours after the polls closed, Google reported that searches for "what happens if we leave the EU" had more than tripled.​
(Washington Post)


----------



## Macfury

Of course they're Googling it... because the exit process is not entirely clear. Too many variables.

Glad that "one woman" who remains anonymous wanted to change her vote. It wouldn't have changed the outcome.

Beside the fact that this makes perfect sense--the people Googling it are those who voted against Brexit.




CubaMark said:


> *Ah, democracy.....*  XX)
> 
> *
> The British are frantically Googling what the E.U. is, hours after voting to leave it*
> 
> "Even though I voted to leave, this morning I woke up and I just — the reality did actually hit me," one woman told the news channel ITV News. "If I'd had the opportunity to vote again, it would be to stay."
> 
> That confusion over what Brexit might mean for the country's economy appears to have been reflected across the United Kingdom on Thursday. Google reported sharp upticks in searches not only related to the ballot measure but also about basic questions concerning the implications of the vote. At about 1 a.m. Eastern time, about eight hours after the polls closed, Google reported that searches for "what happens if we leave the EU" had more than tripled.​
> (Washington Post)


----------



## FeXL

You prefer a good, old-fashioned, progressive, socialist dictatorship? Where all your decisions are made for you, whether you are informed or not?

Roll eyes, indeed...



CubaMark said:


> *Ah, democracy.....*  XX)


----------



## Macfury

Most progs imagine themselves as one of the wise people who gets to dole out the orders instead of one of the proles.



FeXL said:


> You prefer a good, old-fashioned, progressive, socialist dictatorship? Where all your decisions are made for you, whether you are informed or not?
> 
> Roll eyes, indeed...


----------



## CubaMark

Be facetious if you must, but you can't tell me that you believe the so-called 'democracies' as practiced ....well, everywhere.... are free of problems moral, logistical, and of authenticity.

Take the USA as a prime example: "Democracy" in the US system allows "superdelegates" to affect the outcome of both the Democrat and Republican nomination processes; cuts to education funding and the takeover of local education boards by insane people have allowed science education to be put on par with people who believe a magical sky-being created the earth a mere 6,000 years ago - and people who are 'educated' under that system end up voting on matters that are a damn sight more serious Democracy is a wonderful concept... when it is free of undue influence on the process, when the people who are voting are actually capable of exercising sound judgement based upon facts, rather than the lies they are fed daily on info-tainment programmes designed to keep people distracted and disengaged.

We'll never have a perfect democracy. Humans are incapable, as a group, of getting their **** together.


----------



## Macfury

Democracy is great, whether or not it achieves outcomes you favour, CM.

The processes by which either party--both private organizations--choose their candidates is purely a private matter and subject to internal review of those parties. The Republican party has a few of those delegates and the Democrats have enough to turn the selection from Bernie to Hillary Clinton. We'll see what democracy does with those choices.

At worst, we can use the great quote attributed to Winston Churchill:

"Democracy is the worst form of government, except for all the others."



CubaMark said:


> Be facetious if you must, but you can't tell me that you believe the so-called 'democracies' as practiced ....well, everywhere.... are free of problems moral, logistical, and of authenticity.
> 
> Take the USA as a prime example: "Democracy" in the US system allows "superdelegates" to affect the outcome of both the Democrat and Republican nomination processes; cuts to education funding and the takeover of local education boards by insane people have allowed science education to be put on par with people who believe a magical sky-being created the earth a mere 6,000 years ago - and people who are 'educated' under that system end up voting on matters that are a damn sight more serious Democracy is a wonderful concept... when it is free of undue influence on the process, when the people who are voting are actually capable of exercising sound judgement based upon facts, rather than the lies they are fed daily on info-tainment programmes designed to keep people distracted and disengaged.
> 
> We'll never have a perfect democracy. Humans are incapable, as a group, of getting their **** together.


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> Democracy is great, whether or not it achieves outcomes you favour, CM.


I may not like the outcome of a particular vote, but I think it's disingenuous of you to claim that this is all about me. I was speaking, and I'm quite sure this was obvious, of the concept of democracy, not the specific Brexit vote.


----------



## CubaMark

*Hours After Brexit Vote, Leader of "Leave" Movement Admits One Major Promise Was a Sham*










One of the central claims made by supporters of the United Kingdom’s exit from the European Union was that £350 million per week that the nation was sending to the EU would instead be put toward the National Health Service. On Good Morning Britain today, UK Independence Party Leader Nigel Farage said that claim is untrue.

* * *​
When asked about the claim, Farage—one of the country’s most visible advocates for leaving the EU—countered that he specifically never made it, despite Leave campaigners having driven a tour bus with the £350 million figure on its side across the country. The clip is astounding to watch, and would be completely infuriating if it weren’t for the dressing-down GBP anchor Susanna Reid gave him over his dodginess.​
(Gawker)


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Macfury

CubaMark said:


> I may not like the outcome of a particular vote, but I think it's disingenuous of you to claim that this is all about me. I was speaking, and I'm quite sure this was obvious, of the concept of democracy, not the specific Brexit vote.


Yes, I know you were speaking in general--and contemptuous of outcomes you did not feel were properly informed.

Your meme above is pretty feeble even for you CM! The "largest currency depreciation of any currency ever" indeed! Do you even read these things before posting?


----------



## krs

Macfury said:


> Glad that "one woman" who remains anonymous wanted to change her vote. It wouldn't have changed the outcome.


Last time I checked over 2.5 million people had signed the petition for another referendum.

I think it's safe to say that the majority if not all are people who voted "Leave" based on a string of lies by the "Leave" side and they now feel betrayed - and likely so.


----------



## krs

CubaMark said:


>


So Brexit is based on an 18.2 Billion pound (350 million x 52) lie?

That's a heck of a way for a new prime minister to start.


----------



## Macfury

krs said:


> Last time I checked over 2.5 million people had signed the petition for another referendum.


Most from London who voted primarily to stay. It isn't buyer's remorse, it's loser's sour grapes.


----------



## Macfury

krs said:


> So Brexit is based on an 18.2 Billion pound (350 million x 52) lie?
> 
> That's a heck of a way for a new prime minister to start.


Farage is the head of UKIP, not the Prime Minister.


----------



## heavyall

CubaMark said:


> Take the USA as a prime example: .


The US is not a democracy. Never has been, and deliberately was not set up to be one.


----------



## krs

Macfury said:


> Most from London who voted primarily to stay. It isn't buyer's remorse, it's loser's sour grapes.


Where do you get the idea that most signatures are from London?

In any case - it doesn't really matter where tey are from.

What matters is that at this point over 3.5 million people feel they were led up the garden path by outright lies by the "leave" campaign.
I submit that the majority of those signing are peole who signded for the "leave" side and who now find out all these promises by the "leave" side were outright lies.

Sort of boggles my mind that the "remain" side didn't counter any of those fraudulent claims.


----------



## krs

Macfury said:


> Farage is the head of UKIP, not the Prime Minister.


I never said Farage was the Prime Minister or future Prime Minister.
My point still stands - whoever the Prime Minister is going to be, he or she will be obligated to take the UK in a new direction, all based on a number of lies by the "leave" campaign.

I think this will be the end of the UK.

Scotland voted to remain part of the UK based on the fact that the UK was part of the EU.
That has now changed and the Scots are making overtures to split from the UK and remain part of the EU.
Northern Ireland the same

I really feel for the young people in the UK, the outcome of this referendum really slammed the doors shut for them in many areas.


----------



## krs

heavyall said:


> The US is not a democracy.


Not that I disagree with you....but what would you call the type of government in the US if not a democracy?


----------



## Macfury

krs said:


> I never said Farage was the Prime Minister or future Prime Minister.
> My point still stands - whoever the Prime Minister is going to be, he or she will be obligated to take the UK in a new direction, all based on a number of lies by the "leave" campaign.


Likely PM is Boris Johnson who is not obliged to govern according to a promise that his party did not make--in fact a party that wanted Britain to remain.



krs said:


> Scotland voted to remain part of the UK based on the fact that the UK was part of the EU.
> That has now changed and the Scots are making overtures to split from the UK and remain part of the EU.


Yep, it's not as though the Scots have ever sought independence before this! Oh, wait...



krs said:


> I really feel for the young people in the UK, the outcome of this referendum really slammed the doors shut for them in many areas.


It'll be pretty hard for the fifth largest economy in the world to do worse than the 14% unemployment rate visited upon them by EU stagnation.


----------



## krs

Macfury said:


> It'll be pretty hard ........ to do worse than the 14% unemployment rate visited upon them by EU stagnation.


Where do you get your information from?

Right now the unemployment rate for those 16 years and over in the UK is 5%, down from 8 1/2% at the beginning of 2012.


----------



## Macfury

krs said:


> Where do you get your information from?
> 
> Right now the unemployment rate for those 16 years and over in the UK is 5%, down from 8 1/2% at the beginning of 2012.


!6 AND OVER is hardly the youth market--that includes people up to age 65!!!

This month it is at 13.2%:

United Kingdom Youth Unemployment Rate | 1983-2016 | Data | Chart


----------



## krs

Macfury said:


> !6 AND OVER is hardly the youth market--that includes people up to age 65!!!
> 
> This month it is at 13.2%:
> 
> United Kingdom Youth Unemployment Rate | 1983-2016 | Data | Chart


I didn't realize you were just looking at the Youth unemployment rate, whatever age range "youth" covers.
I don't see tht defined anywhere.

But those statistics you linked to are very interesting, all in a nice little package for many, many countries.
And if you check out Canada, the "Youth" unemployment rate here is no different than in the UK at 13.3% for Canada.
So I doubt being a member of the EU has anything to do with it.

If the UK youth thought differently the majority of them wouldn't have voted "Remain" in the EU.


----------



## Macfury

krs said:


> I didn't realize you were just looking at the Youth unemployment rate, whatever age range "youth" covers.
> I don't see tht defined anywhere.
> 
> But those statistics you linked to are very interesting, all in a nice little package for many, many countries.
> And if you check out Canada, the "Youth" unemployment rate here is no different than in the UK at 13.3% for Canada.
> So I doubt being a member of the EU has anything to do with it.
> 
> If the UK youth thought differently the majority of them wouldn't have voted "Remain" in the EU.


I am not comparing Canada to England. I am pointing out that Britain's youth unemployment rate at 13.3% is nothing to scream about. So why look to closer integration with an EU economy where the problem is out of control? Only England and perhaps Germany have much possibility for driving economic growth. Countries such as Spain are suffering youth unemployment in excess of 45 percent. Is that what the youth of Britain have to look forward to through closer integration with a low-growth bloc?


----------



## heavyall

krs said:


> Not that I disagree with you....but what would you call the type of government in the US if not a democracy?


It's a republic.


----------



## Macfury

heavyall said:


> It's a republic.


Yep. A democracy would require all matters to be settled by direct vote instead of representatives. That ain't Canada either.


----------



## krs

heavyall said:


> It's a republic.


Pretty good article here I think:
Democracy vs Republic - Difference and Comparison | Diffen


----------



## Macfury

krs said:


> Pretty good article here I think:
> Democracy vs Republic - Difference and Comparison | Diffen


I have to say that it isn't a very good article. It's full of errors and odd assumptions about capitalism, Keynsianism and social stratification. The comparison chart calls the US both a Republic and a Democracy, while Canada is listed a democracy only. It seems to insist that democracies cannot have constitutions.


----------



## eMacMan

Macfury said:


> I have to say that it isn't a very good article. It's full of errors and odd assumptions about capitalism, Keynsianism and social stratification. The comparison chart calls the US both a Republic and a Democracy, while Canada is listed a democracy only. It seems to insist that democracies cannot have constitutions.


Despite the recent attempts to bypass or shred them, Canada certainly has a Constitution and a Charter of Rights.


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> Likely PM is Boris Johnson


You mean *this* Boris Johnson? 

*Boris Johnson Was The Worst Car Writer Of All Time*

“It was as though the whole county of Hampshire was lying back and opening her well-bred legs,” wrote Boris Johnson, dude who used to run London and now helped run the UK out of the EU about wheeling a Ferrari F430, “to be ravished by the Italian stallion.”

And that’s leaving out how he made his editors actually weep because he was such a dick to them, but I’m getting ahead of myself.

Boris Johnson, the flop-haired ex-mayor of London, has been an outspoken supporter of Brexit, or however you call the thing where old scared racist people in the UK want to keep brown people out of their country and think that ditching the ****show that is the EU is going to help them with that.​(Jalopnik)​

The mayor of London, Boris Johnson, has been accused of sexism after joking that the increase in the number of women attending university in Malaysia was down to their desire to find a husband.

Johnson, no stranger to controversy, risked accusations of sexism after he made the remark at the launch of the World Islamic Economic Forum (WIEF) at City Hall, London, where he appeared alongside the Malaysian prime minister, Najib Razak. Asked about the role of women in Islamic societies, Razak said: "Before coming here, my officials have told me that the latest university intake in Malaysia, a Muslim country, 68% will be women entering our universities."

Johnson interrupted him, suggesting the female students went to university because they "have got to find men to marry".​(The Guardian)​
Yep. Sounds like a lovely fellow to have as PM... XX)


----------



## Macfury

I wonder if he will make a good PM.


----------



## krs

Macfury said:


> I have to say that it isn't a very good article. It's full of errors and odd assumptions about capitalism, Keynsianism and social stratification. The comparison chart calls the US both a Republic and a Democracy, while Canada is listed a democracy only. It seems to insist that democracies cannot have constitutions.


Just shows you that these are all 'man-made' definitions with different interpretations by different authors.

And they do explain why the US is referred to as both a Republic and a Democracy.
I liked the global map which tried to put things into perspective worldwide.


----------



## Macfury

krs said:


> Just shows you that these are all 'man-made' definitions with different interpretations by different authors.
> 
> And they do explain why the US is referred to as both a Republic and a Democracy.
> I liked the global map which tried to put things into perspective worldwide.


It's really more of a continuum. The more direct input the people have into decision making, the more democratic the process.


----------



## eMacMan

Macfury said:


> It's really more of a continuum. The more direct input the people have into decision making, the more democratic the process.


Well the EU tolerated zero input from the people of the UK, hence the outcome of the Brexit vote.


----------



## Macfury

eMacMan said:


> Well the EU tolerated zero input from the people of the UK, hence the outcome of the Brexit vote.


The anger of the elites bears it out. The Eurozone is a shockingly inept organization with high unemployment and very low growth. It's amazing how they keep pointing to their successes. If it weren't for Germany and the UK...


----------



## CubaMark

John Oliver does his usual entertaining (and filled with foul language) summary of a sorry situation:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Macfury

Oliver should talk--the little twerp has one of the most punchable faces on television!



CubaMark said:


> John Oliver does his usual entertaining (and filled with foul language) summary of a sorry situation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Macfury

I guess they didn't read the Jane Austen works. The "sensibility" in the first title refers to an unreasoning reliance on emotion.


----------



## FeXL

Further on Brexit.

Rex Murphy: Those who voted to leave the EU weren’t stupid. They were just angry. And with cause



> You have to consult the Lamentations of Jeremiah to find a grim parallel to the wailing and gnashing of Europhile teeth after the Brexit side won the recent referendum in the U.K. The Remain crowd have proved to be sore losers, with their flood of excoriation, mockery, denigration and raw anger directed at those who voted to leave the European Union.


Want To Know Why Britain Voted To Leave? Check THIS Out! – EXPOSED



> If you wondered why millions of them shocked the establishment and voted “Leave” last week, the UK’s Daily Mail can help explain:
> 
> _A 1994 [EU] regulation specified that bananas must be “free from abnormal curvature.”
> 
> Rules also governed the shape of many other fruits and vegetables. Cucumbers, for example, needed to be almost perfectly straight. (…)
> 
> Companies were prohibited in 2014 from manufacturing or importing vacuum cleaners above a 1,600-watt limit as part of a drive to reduce domestic electricity use. (…)
> 
> In 2011, EU authorities passed a law which claimed that scientists had found no evidence to suggest that drinking water stops dehydration.
> 
> Manufacturers of bottled water were prohibited from labeling water bottles with the claim. (…)
> 
> According to the guidelines, all horses, ponies, donkeys and related animals (including zebras) must have a horse passport._​


And, perhaps the most salient:

Brexit: this was a vote against bigotry, not for it



> The narrative pumped out by most of the media and political set, before the referendum and even more intensively after it, says that Brexiteers are the bigots. They voted for hate and xenophobia, apparently. Brexit was ‘fuelled’ by bigotry, says one observer, specifically ‘bigotry on the basis of national origin’. It was a ‘vote for hate’, pro-EU protesters claim. The victory for Brexit means ‘prejudice [and] xenophobia’ have ‘won out over common sense’, says one columnist. All the talk among the well-connected of how out of sync they now feel with Britain, and how scared they are of the bigotry now finding public expression, is meant to give an impression of them as progressive and the others — the 17.5million people who voted Leave — as backward, hateful, possibly dangerous. Remainers are against bigotry, Leavers are for it — right?
> 
> This is an almost perfect inversion of reality. If we are talking about blind and obstinate devotion to a certain outlook, and a corresponding intolerance for those who hold different outlooks, then it is the Remain campaign and its media and political backers who have behaved as bigots. Their intolerance of the opposite side, of the masses who voted Leave, has been alarming. They have written them off as ‘low information’, racist, overemotional, lacking the expertise required to make big political decisions. ‘The chavs have won’, as one Glastonbury attendee told _The Sunday Times_. These people are ‘mindlessly angry’, says one observer. They are ‘ignorant’. They are so lacking in basic nous and intelligence that they are ‘ripe for canny right-wing operators to manipulate’. The leaders of Leave ‘lifted several stones’ to let these kind of views out, said one columnist, as if Leavers are insects. ‘It is as if the sewers have burst’, said another, as if they are ****. Newspaper cartoons have depicted Leave advocates as rats vomiting into the sewer of public opinion, and as dogs salivating at their computers.


----------



## Macfury

> Companies were prohibited in 2014 from manufacturing or importing vacuum cleaners above a 1,600-watt limit as part of a drive to reduce domestic electricity use. (…)


Remember that this reg was pushed by German vacuum manufacturers to put British vacuum manufacturer Dyson's more powerful models out of business.


----------



## FeXL

Hurry! Gotta scramble to get a regulation in to address one of Brexit's main concerns!

EU SUPERSTATE: Brussels bureaucrat Martin Schultz calls for FEDERAL EUROPE post-Brexit



> Martin Schulz has said it was time for a "genuine European government" to replace the unelected European Commission.
> 
> The parliament's president said an elected government who would have to answer to the European parliament would "make for more transparent political accountability at the EU level".
> 
> *That way, dissatisfied EU citizens could "replace one European government with another through elections", he wrote in Germany's Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung newspaper.*


M'bold.

Of course they could.

Too little, too late...


----------



## FeXL

Can you imagine the hue & cry from the left if a Christian-owned bakery refused to bake a cake for a gay couple's wedding?

Muslim taxi driver refuses to take disabled passenger with his guide dog 'because it's against his religion'



> This is the moment a Muslim taxi driver refused to transport a disabled man with his guide dog after claiming it is 'against his religion'.
> 
> Footage shows Charles Bloch, with his guide dog Carlo and girlfriend Jessica Graham, trying to get in the taxi before being told by the driver that he will 'not take the dog' because of his religion.
> 
> Mr Bloch, who is registered blind after being born visually impaired, had booked the cab using firm ADT Taxis in Leicester but was shocked to be told the driver would not take him upon collection.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Can you imagine the hue & cry from the left if a Christian-owned bakery refused to bake a cake for a gay couple's wedding?
> 
> Muslim taxi driver refuses to take disabled passenger with his guide dog 'because it's against his religion'


So how about the rest of the story, FeXL? You know, the one where the taxi driver was fired for this? Or are you only concerned with the part of the story that gets yer dander up? Is it your sole objective in life to create more animosity for supposed Muslim "crimes against humanity"? Your obsession - and selective presentation of the facts - is quite telling.

Here's the rest of the story, for those not so quick to become enraged and read beyond the first paragraph:

_ADT Taxis has now apologised for the incident and confirmed that the driver had been working with the firm on a freelance basis and would no longer be given any work by the company.

Darren Green, office manager, said: 'We very much regret this.

'The driver, who is self-employed has only been with us for two months.

'We will not use him again after this. We have 150 drivers working for us and have reported him to the council._​


----------



## Macfury

Why would it matter if he was fired?



CubaMark said:


> So how about the rest of the story, FeXL? You know, the one where the taxi driver was fired for this? Or are you only concerned with the part of the story that gets yer dander up? Is it your sole objective in life to create more animosity for supposed Muslim "crimes against humanity"? Your obsession - and selective presentation of the facts - is quite telling.
> 
> Here's the rest of the story, for those not so quick to become enraged and read beyond the first paragraph:
> 
> _ADT Taxis has now apologised for the incident and confirmed that the driver had been working with the firm on a freelance basis and would no longer be given any work by the company.
> 
> Darren Green, office manager, said: 'We very much regret this.
> 
> 'The driver, who is self-employed has only been with us for two months.
> 
> 'We will not use him again after this. We have 150 drivers working for us and have reported him to the council._​


----------



## FeXL

Yeah, how about the rest of the story, CM?

The part where the Christian owners of the bakery were forced to bake that cake, yet every time a Prog gets a chance to bring it up in some rant about right wing nuts, etc., they do?

How about that?



CubaMark said:


> So how about the rest of the story, FeXL?


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Yeah, how about the rest of the story, CM?
> 
> The part where the Christian owners of the bakery were forced to bake that cake, yet every time a Prog gets a chance to bring it up in some rant about right wing nuts, etc., they do?
> 
> How about that?


I think you're having a little bit of a logic break.

The taxi driver violated the Disability Act (or whatever it is in that area), and was punished for doing so.

The prejudiced baker violated the law against discrimination based on race / religion / creed, and was forced to comply.

If the taxi driver had not been punished, you would have a case to bitch. He was, and you do not. 

This would be the moment to close your pie hole.


----------



## FeXL

You're criticizing me about my logic?

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ROTFFLMFAO...



CubaMark said:


> I think you're having a little bit of a logic break.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> You're criticizing me about my logic?
> 
> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ROTFFLMFAO...


Well! That certainly put me in my place! Hard to argue with that flawless bit of reasoning! 

:clap:









:lmao:


----------



## FeXL

The eternally classy, Progressive left...

UK ‘Rapper’ Threatens To Run A Migrant Sex ‘Train’ On Nigel Farage’s Young Daughter



> A ‘grime’ rapper from Bradford has ostensibly threatened the gang rape of one of UK Independence Party leader Nigel Farage’s young daughters, Breitbart London can reveal.


----------



## FeXL

And you wonder why I laugh at your logic comment...



CubaMark said:


> Well! That certainly put me in my place! Hard to argue with that flawless bit of reasoning!


----------



## CubaMark

One of the (doubtless many) repercussions of Brexit:

*Nova Scotia's Acadian Maple Products loses $100K in sales over Brexir*









It's only been two weeks since the U.K. voted to leave the European Union, but the uncertainty it's created is already affecting a maple syrup processor in Halifax.

Just two days before the EU referendum, Nova Scotia-based Acadian Maple Products met with its distributor from the U.K. The company placed a $200,000 order for a 12-metre shipping container of maple syrup products.

But shortly after the U.K. voted to leave the EU, the distributor called Acadian back and cut the order in half.

The result of the vote was a "big disappointment" for Acadian, says company president Brian Allaway.

"The distributors need the product because their clients want the products in their stores," explained Allaway. He said the cut to the order "was strictly because of the uncertainty."

Along with the political uncertainty that's been created by the Brexit vote, the British pound has taken a hit. It plunged after the results came in, and has continued to weaken since then.​
(CBC)


----------



## Macfury

I'm sure trade with Britain suffered after the American Revolution... 



CubaMark said:


> One of the (doubtless many) repercussions of Brexit:
> 
> *Nova Scotia's Acadian Maple Products loses $100K in sales over Brexir*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only been two weeks since the U.K. voted to leave the European Union, but the uncertainty it's created is already affecting a maple syrup processor in Halifax.
> 
> Just two days before the EU referendum, Nova Scotia-based Acadian Maple Products met with its distributor from the U.K. The company placed a $200,000 order for a 12-metre shipping container of maple syrup products.
> 
> But shortly after the U.K. voted to leave the EU, the distributor called Acadian back and cut the order in half.
> 
> The result of the vote was a "big disappointment" for Acadian, says company president Brian Allaway.
> 
> "The distributors need the product because their clients want the products in their stores," explained Allaway. He said the cut to the order "was strictly because of the uncertainty."
> 
> Along with the political uncertainty that's been created by the Brexit vote, the British pound has taken a hit. It plunged after the results came in, and has continued to weaken since then.​
> (CBC)


----------



## Dr.G.

Editorial Cartoon | The Chronicle Herald

Abandon ship!!!!!!!!


----------



## Macfury

That's odd. Theresa May is a committed Brexiter and Boris Johnson did not give up his aspirations to become PM willingly.


----------



## MacGuiver2.0

Macfury said:


> I'm sure trade with Britain suffered after the American Revolution...


Wow! $200,000 order canceled over uncertainty resulting from a political decision? Stop the presses CBC. Imagine if they wrote a story like this every time someone in Canada put off buying a house or a luxury car because of similar uncertainty caused by a change of government or a new policy/direction. Thats what you call reaching to push the narrative. BREXIT Bad!


----------



## Macfury

MacGuiver2.0 said:


> Wow! $200,000 order canceled over uncertainty resulting from a political decision? Stop the presses CBC. Imagine if they wrote a story like this every time someone in Canada put off buying a house or a luxury car because of similar uncertainty caused by a change of government or a new policy/direction. Thats what you call reaching to push the narrative. BREXIT Bad!


But it's cheese, Gromit!


----------



## chasMac

eh? We don't produce Wensleydale!


----------



## Macfury

Pretty optimistic over UK PM Theresa May engineering Brexit. Also glad to see traitor Gove sacked after backstabbing Boris Johnson. Could be some fallout in the Halifax cheese markets though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Pretty optimistic over UK PM Theresa May engineering Brexit. Also glad to see traitor Gove sacked after backstabbing Boris Johnson. Could be some fallout in the Halifax cheese markets though.


----------



## FeXL

When even the UN takes note...

FGM is child abuse, says UN Population Fund chief



> Dr Babatunde Osotimehin told the BBC that the custom was a human rights abuse and needed to end immediately.
> 
> More than 200 million women and girls around the world have undergone the procedure, where parts of the female genitals are removed.
> 
> The UN estimates a further three million are at risk of being mutilated.
> 
> Dr Osotimehin said: "There is absolutely no reason to cut anybody, and it seemed to us that it is part of the gender imbalance that has always existed in these communities which are based on patriarchy. I think it's child abuse."


Maybe the Progs will start to take note now...


----------



## FeXL

Well, there's a surprise...

IMF ‘clowns’ admit they got it wrong with Brexit doom and gloom warnings after saying the British economy will grow faster than Germany and France



> IMF officials were labelled ‘clowns’ with ‘serious credibility problems’ last night after saying the British economy will grow faster than Germany and France in the next two years – only weeks after its doom-laden warnings about Brexit.
> 
> After saying that leaving the European Union could trigger a UK recession, the International Monetary Fund now expects the British economy to grow by 1.7 per cent this year and 1.3 per cent next year.


----------



## FeXL

Time to stuff your cash in an old sock & hide it under the mattress.

The Sub-Zero Club: Getting Used to the Upside-Down World Economy



> Welcome to the upside-down world of modern monetary policy. In this new reality, borrowers get paid and savers penalized. Almost 500 million people in a quarter of the global economy now live in countries where interest rates measure less than zero. That would’ve been an almost unthinkable phenomenon before the 2008 financial crisis, and one major economies didn’t seriously consider until two years ago, when the European Central Bank first partook in the experiment. Now the ECB and the Bank of Japan are diving deeper into the sub-zero world as they seek more ways to spark inflation.


----------



## Dr.G.

FeXL said:


> Time to stuff your cash in an old sock & hide it under the mattress.
> 
> The Sub-Zero Club: Getting Used to the Upside-Down World Economy




Or, make a bed out of your money. :greedy:


----------



## chasMac

*Happy Wednesday!*

West and Russia on course for war, says ex-Nato deputy commander



> A startling claim that the west is on course for war with Russia has been delivered by the former deputy commander of Nato, the former British general Sir Alexander Richard Shirreff.
> 
> In a book published on Wednesday, 2017 War With Russia, Shirreff argues that the events in Crimea have destroyed the post-cold-war settlement and set the stage for conflict, beginning next year.


How's everyone's 2017 looking?


----------



## Macfury

chasMac said:


> West and Russia on course for war, says ex-Nato deputy commander
> 
> 
> 
> How's everyone's 2017 looking?


I suspect that could happen if hapless Hillary were elected.


----------



## chasMac

Macfury said:


> I suspect that could happen if hapless Hillary were elected.


Well, Bloomberg already found a way to knock Trump over this. And he does come across as doltish on international matters. However, I can picture a Clinton admin sleepwalking into war preoccupied with such matters as transgender bathrooms. And if she extends an olive branch to Russia in the manner BO did with the Muslim world - the consequences may be of a different order of magnitude entirely.


----------



## Macfury

chasMac said:


> Well, Bloomberg already found a way to knock Trump over this. And he does come across as doltish on international matters. However, I can picture a Clinton admin sleepwalking into war preoccupied with such matters as transgender bathrooms. And if she extends an olive branch to Russia in the manner BO did with the Muslim world - the consequences may be of a different order of magnitude entirely.


I believe Putin's adventurism was the direct result of Obama's weakness in foreign matters. Signing the "give Iran nukes" deal and abandoning Syria was a signal by Obama that he is replacing the American power vacuum in the Middle east with a strengthened Iran and with Russia.

Never mind transgender bathrooms, Bloomberg would attack Russia for selling beet juice in oversized glasses.


----------



## chasMac

Macfury said:


> I believe Putin's adventurism was the direct result of Obama's weakness in foreign matters.


And yet judged by what he says, Trump seems intent on perpetuating America's retreat from the international stage. I can't fathom what he has to gain by declaring the US may not come to the defense of an attacked NATO ally.


----------



## Macfury

chasMac said:


> And yet judged by what he says, Trump seems intent on perpetuating America's retreat from the international stage. I can't fathom what he has to gain by declaring the US may not come to the defense of an attacked NATO ally.


The subtext, as I understand it, is that NATO allies need to do their share to support the military forces that protect them. Europe has had a free ride for decades and needs to cough up some dollars to maintain that NATO shield.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> The subtext, as I understand it, is that NATO allies need to do their share to support the military forces that protect them. Europe has had a free ride for decades and needs to cough up some dollars to maintain that NATO shield.


True. There is no "free lunch" anymore. The Marshall Plan was great just after the second world war, and NATO served a real purpose back then. But now, there needs to be some reason underlying the expenditures the US spends in protecting various European nations. Macfury, I like your phrase "that NATO shield". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## chasMac

Macfury said:


> The subtext, as I understand it, is that NATO allies need to do their share to support the military forces that protect them. Europe has had a free ride for decades and needs to cough up some dollars to maintain that NATO shield.


Someone ought to inform him as to the value of buffer states. Worth immeasurably more than the dollars used to prop them up.


----------



## Macfury

chasMac said:


> Someone ought to inform him as to the value of buffer states. Worth immeasurably more than the dollars used to prop them up.


Who do you see as the buffers right now?


----------



## chasMac

Primarily Poland. Which would inevitably follow conquest of the Baltics. Maybe the continent in toto. But I think I see where you're coming from, the small players being more of an onus than an ally.


----------



## Macfury

chasMac said:


> Primarily Poland. Which would inevitably follow conquest of the Baltics. Maybe the continent in toto. But I think I see where you're coming from, the small players being more of an onus than an ally.


Prior to this administration, it would have struck me that Ukraine was a buffer without being an ally. I'm not an expert on it though--perhaps it was always considered dispensable.


----------



## chasMac

Macfury said:


> Prior to this administration, it would have struck me that Ukraine was a buffer without being an ally. I'm not an expert on it though--perhaps it was always considered dispensable.


I agree, but was framing my response with regard to Trump's comments on NATO. Poland is NATO, and the threshold of American Europe, i.e.: Germany.


----------



## FeXL

Worried yet?

Heathrow Alert: 300 Security Passes Suspended



> Three hundred staff at a company which supplies airline lounge services have had their airside security passes suspended, Sky News has learned.


----------



## CubaMark

F**k war, man.  :-(





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## FeXL

'Easy Meat.' Britain's Muslim Rape Gang Cover-Up



> Some scandals are so massive that they're simply hard to believe. As many as one million white English children may have been the victims of Muslim rape gangs, better known as grooming gangs, in towns up and down Great Britain.
> 
> Policy analyst George Igler says, "When you encounter an issue that is just so unbelievable, just so outside your frame of reference and understanding, the immediate human reaction is just one to not believe it at all."
> 
> Perhaps even harder to believe is that while there have been prosecutions, the British government has still not stopped this criminal activity.


----------



## FeXL

Yet some still think that this "culture" is reconcilable with western values...

Couple Brutally Attacked For Ordering Ham On Their Pizza



> Two men who attacked a young couple for eating a pizza topped with ham have been sentenced to 18 months in prison.
> 
> Youness Boussaid and Fatah Bouzid, both 27, launched a brutal attack on the pair after warning them they would “go to hell” because the pizza they were eating contained ham.


----------



## FeXL

Oh, the iron...

Now the burka is banned... by ISIS! Terror group outlaws the Islamic garb from their buildings because they are a SECURITY RISK



> ISIS has outlawed the burka at their security centres in a northern Iraqi city, despite previously brutally enforcing a law requiring them to be worn.
> 
> The terror group have banned women entering the buildings in Mosul while wearing the full-face covering after a number of commanders were killed by veiled women.


----------



## FeXL

A French mayor’s defence of the burkini ban



> Béziers’s mayor Robert Ménard is adamant that France’s highest court has got it wrong. ‘The burkini should be banned, it’s a provocative symbol, nothing to do with modesty,’ he says. ‘Two years, a year ago, burkinis didn’t exist on our beaches. Now people are wearing them to make a point. But this is a Christian country. *If we go to the Middle East we must abide by the rules and customs of that country. I think people who come to live here should do likewise.*’


M'bold.

Heathen!!!


----------



## FeXL

This could prove interesting...

Marine Le Pen says Trump's victory marks 'great movement across world'



> Marine Le Pen, the leader of France’s far-right Front National, was jubilant on Wednesday as she took to the stage at her party’s headquarters to congratulate Donald Trump, saying his victory showed nothing was “set in stone” and the “political and media elite” could be put in its place.
> 
> Smiling, she hailed “a great movement across the world” in which the UK’s vote to leave the European Union, coupled with Trump’s US election victory, heralded the dawn of a new world order.
> 
> Mainstream politicians in Paris immediately began warning that the next political earthquake could be what had always been seen as impossible: Le Pen winning the French presidential election in six months’ time.


----------



## FeXL

Curious the silence from our Mexico correspondent on this homophobic slur ...

EXCLUSIVE VIDEO: Mexican Senators Beat Trump Piñata, Chant Gay Slur



> *Left-wing* Mexican senators celebrated the start of the Christmas season by beating a piñata of U.S. President-Elect Donald J. Trump while chanting “******” and other expletives.


M'bold.

Ah. That's why...


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Curious the silence from our Mexico correspondent on this homophobic slur ...
> 
> EXCLUSIVE VIDEO: Mexican Senators Beat Trump Piñata, Chant Gay Slur


*HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA*

*First:* Breitbart? Oh god. Didn't we have a chat earlier about your obsession with far-right wacko news "sources"?

*Second:* There are no "left-wing" senators in Mexico. To become elected to this country's government, you simply cannot be one _in veritate_.



> The celebration took place in Mexico City where the Democratic Revolution Party (PRD) held its yearly “posada” or Christmas celebration. The PRD is a far left party known for its populist measures and protest marches around Mexico City.


The PRD is only "far left" in that the other parties are "far right". And "populist measures" could define a Donald Trump as much as anyone.

One thing I've gleaned from my decade in this country is that political labels count for **** here. PRD / PRI / PAN / PT - they're all just flavours of marketing. In the latest rounds of elections, both at the State and Municipal levels, the PRI (Institutional Revolutionary Party, the oldest and longest-serving party in the country, also nominally the most corrupt) held municipal office. In order to dislodge it, the PAN (National Action Party, initially a far-right free-market neoliberal answer to the PRI) and the PT (Worker's Party, one would think the actual Leftist bunch) offered joint candidates to combine their voting base. Ideologically, that's insane.

And what we have much more of here rather than allegiance to political parties is allegiance to political _families_. Popular candidates here, whose parties may not win a given election, quite often "hop" over to be candidates for whichever party appears to be polling better in the next election round. There is no ideological purity; it's all opportunism.

That's why folks here are so incredibly melancholy regarding political parties. And then you heap the narco-threats and infiltration on top of it all... well, forgive me for being depressingly pessimistic.

Here in Zacatecas, the PRI governor Miguel Alonso, whose corruption, neoliberal policies and all-around mismanagement received well-deserved criticism, was also the focus of an enormous amount of anti-gay slur. An unmarried lawyer who came into the Governorship at age 39, he is believed to be homosexual, though I have seen no public pronouncements to confirm or deny. Understand that in Catholic Mexico, homosexuality is a mortal friggin' sin (well, outside of Mexico City, which leads the country in promoting the development of human and civil rights). It was terribly sad to see people criticizing Alonso for being a _maricón_, rather than for being an economic conservative who has done nothing for the development of this state.

So, FeXL, you can believe that it's hypocritical for "leftist" politicians to toss anti-gay slurs against Trump. It's simply that given the low degree of education among far too many Mexicans, even in the professional / political class, anti-gay slurs are used just as much as they are on school grounds in Canada, as a generalized insult that (usually) has nothing as a basis apart from a need to exhibit hatred or displeasure of a person or policy.

Now, please, stay away from Breitbart. That stuff will rot your brain....

(*EDITED* _to correct reference to Trump / Peña Nieto_)


----------



## FeXL

So, it never happened. Got it...



CubaMark said:


> Now, please, stay away from Breitbart. That stuff will rot your brain....


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> So, it never happened. Got it...


Which is exactly *not* what I said.

Typical.

tptptptp


----------



## Macfury

So it happened. You're just pissed because the party affiliation was incorrectly applied?


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> So it happened. You're just pissed because the party affiliation was incorrectly applied?


Sigh. Ok. Let's try this:

*TL;DR:* _Machismo is alive and well in Latin America._


----------



## Macfury

CubaMark said:


> Machismo is alive and well in Latin America.[/I]


Great!


----------



## FeXL

Amazing what a well-placed kick to your popularity numbers can result in.

Merkel says she is for burqa ban where legally possible



> Chancellor Angela Merkel said on Tuesday to party members that she was for a ban on the full-body veil wherever legally possible, receiving applause from her conservative CDU party.
> 
> “For us that means: show your face, therefore the full-body veil is not appropriate, it should be banned,” Merkel told the annual congress of her Christian Democratic Union (CDU) in Essen.
> 
> Making her pitch to be renominated as CDU candidate for national elections in autumn, it was the strongest opposition the Chancellor had yet voiced to the conservative Muslim clothing being worn in public.


I'm going to call that election right now. Merkel will not be re-elected, no matter how much she suddenly wants to ban burqas.


----------



## FeXL

The next time said Sudanese diplomat grinds himself against a woman, she should play tetherball with his nether parts...

Diplomat busted for grinding against woman on subway released thanks to immunity



> A diplomat from Sudan was arrested for allegedly grinding against a woman on a Manhattan subway Monday — but the charges were dropped because he has diplomatic immunity, police sources said.
> 
> The 49-year-old diplomat, Mohammad Abdalla Ali, was riding an uptown 4 train at about 2 p.m. when he allegedly approached the 38-year-old woman from behind as the train was leaving Grand Central and rubbed his crotch against her, police sources said.


Sudan, Sudan...lemmee check something. 

(from wiki) 



> Religion plays an important role in Sudan, *with (97%)[2] of the country's population adhering to Islam.* The vast majority of Muslims in Sudan are Sunni belonging to Maliki school of jurisprudence.


M'bold.

Yep. Jes' like I figgered...


----------



## FeXL

Morocco gets it.

Reports: Morocco stops sale, production of full-face veil



> Authorities in Morocco have prohibited both the manufacture and sale of the burqa for security reasons, local media has reported. Although there has been no official announcement from the government concerning the move, the new measures are set to take affect as soon as next week.
> 
> "We have taken the step of completely banning the import, manufacture and marketing of this garment in all the cities and towns of the kingdom," news website "Le360" wrote, quoting a source in the Interior Ministry.
> 
> The source said the decision had been made for safety reasons, adding that "bandits have repeatedly used this garment to perpetrate their crimes."
> 
> Most women in the moderate Muslim kingdom prefer to wear a headscarf that does not cover the face, though some in fundamentalist circles do wear the niqab, which reveals only the eyes, or the full-face veil.


----------



## FeXL

Jes' luvin' this inexorable shift to the right. Among others, Brexit. USA. France...

Marine Le Pen SURGES INTO THE LEAD in latest French presidential election polls



> The National Front leader has usurped Conservative candidate Francois Fillon to take the lead according to an Ifop-Fiducial opinion poll.
> 
> Le Pen is now leading the polls for the first time after taking advantage of Fillon’s declining popularity among France’s working class voters, according to the survey carried out for French weekly newspaper Paris Match, TV channel iTele and radio station Sud-Radio.


----------



## CubaMark

*U.S. troops set up base in Poland, drawing sharp rebuke from Russia*

U.S. soldiers rolled into Poland on Thursday, fulfilling a dream some Poles have had since the fall of communism in 1989 to have U.S. troops on their soil as a deterrent against Russia.

Some people waved and held up American flags as U.S. troops in tanks and other vehicles crossed into southwestern Poland from Germany and headed toward the town of Zagan, where they will be based. Poland's prime minister and defence minister will welcome them in an official ceremony Saturday.

"This is the fulfilment of a dream," said Michal Baranowski, director of the German Marshall Fund think-tank in Warsaw. "And this is not just a symbolic presence but one with a real capability."

U.S. and other Western nations have carried out exercises on NATO's eastern flank in past years, but the new deployment — which includes some 3,500 U.S. troops — marks the first-ever continuous deployment to the region by a NATO ally.

* * *​
"These actions threaten our interests, our security," President Vladimir Putin's spokesman Dmitry Peskov said Thursday. "Especially as it concerns a third party building up its military presence near our borders. It's not even a European state."

* * *​
The armoured brigade combat team arriving in Poland hails from Fort Carson, Colo. The troops arrived last week in Germany and are gathering in Poland before units will fan out across seven countries from Estonia to Bulgaria. A headquarters unit will be stationed in Germany. After nine months they will be replaced by another unit.

In a separate but related mission, NATO will also deploy four battalions to its eastern flank later this year, one each to Poland and the three Baltic states. The U.S. will also lead one of those battalions.​
(CBC)

*Meanwhile....*


----------



## Macfury

The MSM has been really reluctant to gut Obama's fantasy of war with Russia. After the US destabilized Ukraine and screwed up Syria, it's time to get even with Russia?


----------



## screature

Macfury said:


> The MSM has been really reluctant to gut Obama's fantasy of war with Russia. After the US destabilized Ukraine and screwed up Syria, it's time to get even with Russia?


I fail to see how either of your claims are true.


----------



## Macfury

screature said:


> I fail to see how either of your claims are true.


Watch the branding of Russia as public enemy number one of the US, US-backed rebels in Syria fighting Russians, Hillary's promise to create a Russian no-fly zone in Syria and then the sudden push to send troops to Poland as a destabilizing tactic just says before Trump's inauguration:

NATO buildup in Poland: US troops welcomed - CNN.com

Regarding Ukraine, the US pushed for regime change that allowed fascist elements to gain greater control in the Ukraine parliament.


----------



## eMacMan

Pretty sure jail time would be in order!


> LONDON (AP) -- Jet engine maker Rolls Royce has agreed to pay 671 million pounds ($808 million) to settle bribery and corruption charges brought by authorities in Britain, the U.S. and Brazil.
> 
> U.K. High Court judge Brian Leveson approved a deferred prosecution agreement during a public hearing on Tuesday. The agreement follows a four year investigation, which will continue to look at the conduct of individuals.
> 
> Britain's Serious Fraud Office said the matter covers 12 counts of conspiracy to corrupt, false accounting and failure to prevent bribery in conduct spanning three decades. It was the largest ever investigation carried out by the Serious Fraud Office and cost 13 million pounds.


Article here:
News from The Associated Press
And way down at the bottom


> Transparency International's U.K. executive director Robert Barrington says individuals should be prosecuted so the case serves as a deterrent to bribery.
> 
> He argued, however, that the hint of prosecutions of individuals involved is too vague to assess whether the public interest has really been served. "A fine is insufficient as a punishment and deterrent, because at face value, it sends an unfortunate message that large companies can escape criminal prosecution by paying their way out - somewhat ironically for a bribery case," Barrington said.


----------



## FeXL

Where's the hue & cry from the left?

The Saudi's are building A WALL!!! 

Revealed: Saudi Arabia's 'Great Wall' to keep out Isil



> The Saudis are building a 600-mile-long “Great Wall” - a combined fence and ditch - to separates the country from Iraq to the north.


----------



## Macfury

More good international news! UK Parliament vote authorizes Article 50 and proceeding to Brexit! Hope to see the rotten core of the EU crumble soon after--with apologies to HexDIY of course.


----------



## eMacMan

FeXL said:


> Where's the hue & cry from the left?
> 
> The Saudi's are building A WALL!!!
> 
> Revealed: Saudi Arabia's 'Great Wall' to keep out Isil


Strange since the Saudis seem to be the prime funding source for ISIL.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> More good international news! UK Parliament vote authorizes Article 50 and proceeding to Brexit! Hope to see the rotten core of the EU crumble soon after--with apologies to HexDIY of course.


Related:

Historic moment for Britain as the Brexit Bill is PASSED by MPs despite desperate bid by more than 100 Remoaners to block Article 50 from being triggered



> Britain passed the point of no return in its historic battle to cut ties with Brussels tonight as MPs backed the Brexit Bill.
> 
> The Commons endorsed the legislation by 498 votes to 114 after the government saw off a desperate bid by more than 100 Remoaners to block it.
> 
> In the first of a crucial set of votes in the Commons, a 'wrecking' amendment that would have effectively killed the law was defeated by 336 to 100.
> 
> The House then gave the Bill its second reading by another huge margin, despite the opposition from Labour MPs, the SNP and most Liberal Democrats.


YESSSSSSSS!!!


----------



## Macfury

eMacMan said:


> Strange since the Saudis seem to be the prime funding source for ISIL.


The people who make this point generally would not be significantly happier if Saudi Arabia were added to the list of seven countries,


----------



## Beej

Macfury said:


> More good international news! UK Parliament vote authorizes Article 50 and proceeding to Brexit! Hope to see the rotten core of the EU crumble soon after--with apologies to HexDIY of course.


That is good news, but I have no ill will towards the core. There is a core of countries that can benefit from closer relations with each other than just free trade. The EU includes far too many countries beyond a workable core, a poorly designed central body, and the "ever closer" philosophy.


----------



## Macfury

Beej said:


> That is good news, but I have no ill will towards the core. There is a core of countries that can benefit from closer relations with each other than just free trade. The EU includes far too many countries beyond a workable core, a poorly designed central body, and the "ever closer" philosophy.


I have ill will to Brussels (thus my reference to HexDIY who lives in Belgium). It's the (surprisingly blatant) goal of eradication of cultural differences between unique nations to create a "Euro-culture" that inspires my ill will--as is the over-reach by Brussels in attempting to control the smallest details of people's lives. I enjoy seeing soulless bureaucrats like Juncker freaking out over the dissolution of the EU.


----------



## FeXL

Wait. Wha...? :yikes:

“Islamophobia”: Kuwait imposes visa ban on five Muslim-majority nations, including Pakistan



> “The Kuwaiti Government has asked would-be migrants from the five banned nations not to apply for visas, as Kuwait City is worried about the possible migration of radical Islamic terrorists.”


----------



## FeXL

Good for her!



> Marine Le Pen, president of the National Front (FN) political party in France (which is similar to the UKIP in Great Britain) went to a meeting with the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem. They told her to wear a hijab. She didn't. The meeting was cancelled.
> 
> You'd think she'd be hailed as a great feminist hero by Europe's progressive gliteratti. You'd be wrong.


Her ratings keep on climbing. Not so long ago, opinion held she wouldn't make it past the second round. Now, she may make president. That would be the French equivalent of Trump.

Go, Marine!


----------



## SINC

It's chite like this that upsets me to no end.

'Offended' Muslim Attacks Cashier For Wearing American Flag Pin GETS A BRUTAL RESPONSE! | This Is England


----------



## CubaMark

Having one's home destroyed by bombs, one's children and relatives killed by bombs, one's country thrown into chaos by bombs... I don't blame that woman one bit for expressing her displeasure at seeing the flag of the country that dropped those bombs so proudly displayed.

It upsets me to no end that people cannot understand that the USA's bombs are not kisses tossed out of airplanes.


----------



## FeXL

Yeah? How are you regarding suicide bombers walking into public places & detonating, wounding & killing dozens, if not hundreds? How are you regarding the marriage of 10 year old girls? How are you regarding the tossing of gay people off rooftops? How are you regarding the subjugation & repression of women? How are you regarding the surgical removal of a clitoris? How are you regarding the raping of men, women & children? How are you regarding the killing of people trying to defend their family & homes? How are you regarding beheadings? How are you regarding captured pregnant women forced to have abortions to raise their sale value? How are you regarding honour killings? How are you regarding the killing of babies & children with Down's syndrome? How are you on burning opposition soldiers alive? How are you regarding the destruction of ancient monuments?

I could go on but that's a decent start.

US bombs are the least of their worries...



CubaMark said:


> It upsets me to no end that people cannot understand that the USA's bombs are not kisses tossed out of airplanes.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Yeah? How are you regarding suicide bombers walking into public places & detonating, wounding & killing dozens, if not hundreds? How are you regarding the marriage of 10 year old girls? How are you regarding the tossing of gay people off rooftops? How are you regarding the subjugation & repression of women? How are you regarding the surgical removal of a clitoris? How are you regarding the raping of men, women & children? How are you regarding the killing of people trying to defend their family & homes? How are you regarding beheadings? How are you regarding captured pregnant women forced to have abortions to raise their sale value? How are you regarding honour killings? How are you regarding the killing of babies & children with Down's syndrome? How are you on burning opposition soldiers alive? How are you regarding the destruction of ancient monuments?
> 
> I could go on but that's a decent start.
> 
> US bombs are the least of their worries...


Will you please take a one way bus to the hottest part of hell? Pretty please?

I was in a relationship for years with a woman who was a refugee and a victim of FGM, so don't ****ing tell me I'm insensitive to those issues. Your very presence here is grating.

But please, continue to do your usual song and dance, distracting the discussion from the point at hand to claim you're holier-than-us in your great desire to defend the rights of muslim women, when every single goddamn post you make is proof of your ideological opposition to doing anything to help those victims.

The U-S-****ING-A is a warmongering imperial power that has indiscriminately killed innocents in the pursuit of its foreign policy goals. They have historically, matter-of-record, interfered in the internal affairs of sovereign nations, assassinated opponents and fomented hatred, and massacred civilians. The list is a very long one, and no-one in here should need a refresher in that history.

If you'll recall, Iraq was a ****ing lie from beginning to end. But hey, it's the *Fabulous* U-S-A!!!! and you can't wait to stick your ass in the air and shake your pom-poms.

Go. Away. You. Little. Man.

tptptptp


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> 'Offended' Muslim Attacks Cashier For Wearing American Flag Pin GETS A BRUTAL RESPONSE! | This Is England


From that article:


> asked the cashier when she was going to stop bombing her countrymen


My take is that this is the core political split. This phrase is interpreted completely differently, depending on politics.


----------



## Macfury

USA: Home of Dignifried Chicken and the Shamrock Shake!


----------



## FeXL

Ya know, I could into detail & re-explain my position on refugees & world involvement & inquire as to where you've actually verbalized all this concern & the whole 9 yards again but...I don't care to waste the time on my favorite ehMac hypocrite. It'd go whoosh over yer head anyways. 

You Progs only see what you want to see, hear what you want to hear & believe want you want to believe. Nothing I say or post will change that. Religion is religion. Facts need not enter the conversation. Your belief system solves all.

So, I'm merely going to leave you with a simple thought to go to bed with:

Kiss my hairy, unwashed ass, Mr. Sensitive...



CubaMark said:


> blah, blahblah, blah, blah blah


----------



## CubaMark

*The Dutch far right’s election donors are almost exclusively American
*
While Europe has been busy fretting about Russian meddling in its politics, a few Americans have been quietly doing their part to boost the continent’s far right.

Wealthy American conservatives have poured large sums into the electoral campaign of far-right leader Geert Wilders of the Netherlands’ Dutch Freedom Party, in support of his anti-Islam, anti-EU views.

Three American donors gave €141,668 ($150,430) to Dutch political parties between 2015 and 2017, according to campaign finance documents released this week by the Dutch interior ministry. Two of these donors funded the far-right Dutch Freedom Party.










Americans rarely give money to Dutch political parties, and the sums wouldn’t amount to much in a US election. But as Dutch parliamentary elections approach on March 15, there is concern about the impact of foreign donations in a system heavily reliant on public funding.

The report showed that the PVV had three donors registered since 2015. The largest donor by far was the David Horowitz Freedom Center, a California-based think tank run by right-wing activist David Horowitz, who has called Wilders “the Paul Revere of Europe.” 

The think tank’s aim is to combat “the efforts of the radical left and its Islamist allies to destroy American values.”
(Quartz)​


----------



## Macfury

$150,000 is peanuts. But as long as the donations are sympathetic to Dutch election financing laws, what's the problem?


----------



## Beej

*Internationalish News*

Involves a Canadian:
Glasgow students call for ‘transphobic’ Jordan Peterson, Milo Yiannopoulos be removed from rector ballot | National Post

Students wanting to have their choices filtered by adult supervision before allowing the free for all of voting:


> While the school considers the election a student matter — students nominate candidates, campaign on their behalf and are the sole voters — a petition with more than 3,400 signatures collected in six days is demanding its management intervene and banish Peterson and Yiannopoulos from the list of 12 candidates.


Snowden is the current rector, and here is a historical list:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rector_of_the_University_of_Glasgow#List_of_Rectors

Not as big a Canadian win as governor of the Bank of England, but it's something if Peterson gets it.


----------



## Beej

CubaMark said:


> Three American donors gave €141,668 ($150,430) to Dutch political parties between 2015 and 2017, according to campaign finance documents released this week by the Dutch interior ministry. Two of these donors funded the far-right Dutch Freedom Party.


Some context would be helpful. How much do top political parties spend in a typical year, or an election year? I did some quick searches, but found nothing for this party.


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> Some context would be helpful. How much do top political parties spend in a typical year, or an election year? I did some quick searches, but found nothing for this party.


$150K is chump change. Speaking of change, it would change nothing that matters.


----------



## FeXL

So, it's election day in the Netherlands! Will be watching for the outcome. Don't have enough feel for the election to predict an outcome but know who I'd like to see win.

Dutch head to polls amid tense immigration policy debate



> Up to 13 million Dutch voters are heading to the polls on Wednesday to elect 150 members of the lower house of parliament in a symbolic Euroscepticism showdown that seems to have split society along the immigration policy divide.
> 
> Some 28 parties are competing in the election which is largely viewed as a face-off between ultranationalist Geert Wilders and the current Prime Minister Mark Rutte. Under the proportional representation system, any party who receives more than 0.67 percent of the vote, will pass the mandated threshold and get at least one seat.


----------



## CubaMark

_Great news from the Netherlands! The bigots and racists get knocked down a peg (fewer seats than in the 2010 election):_

*Anti-Muslim And Anti-EU Nationalist Geert Wilders Just Got Crushed In The Dutch Elections*

_Liberal and pro-EU parties handed the far-right Party for Freedom a humbling loss, winning fewer seats than in 2010, according to exit polls._

Dutch Prime Minister Mark Rutte’s liberal party is set to win the most seats in the Netherlands’ elections, maintaining its status as the country’s largest political party for the third consecutive election, according to exit polls published by Dutch broadcaster NOS.

Dutch voters took to the polls on Wednesday in overwhelming numbers — the turnout was projected to be above 80%, the highest in 30 years — to back a mix of pro-EU, liberal and progressive parties over the far-right, anti-EU and anti-Islam Party for Freedom (PVV) of Geert Wilders — known as the “Dutch Trump”.

Wilders, who had become the subject of intense international media attention in the weeks running up to the election, appeared to win a humbling 13% of the vote and 19 seats, an increase on the previous election in 2012 but below the party’s 2010 tally.

Commenting on early results, prime minister Rutte told party supporters that “after Brexit and the US elections, the Netherlands have said ‘No’ to the wrong kind of populism”.
(BuzzFeed)​


----------



## Macfury

Wilders was hardly crushed--his support was up! It was the winner--Rutte--whose support was way down.


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> Wilders was hardly crushed--his support was up! It was the winner--Rutte--whose support was way down.


And Trump lost the popular vote, but won the electoral college. You have an ...interesting... way of parsing reality when it suits you.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

CubaMark said:


> _Great news from the Netherlands! The bigots and racists get knocked down a peg (fewer seats than in the 2010 election):_
> 
> *Anti-Muslim And Anti-EU Nationalist Geert Wilders Just Got Crushed In The Dutch Elections*
> 
> _Liberal and pro-EU parties handed the far-right Party for Freedom a humbling loss, winning fewer seats than in 2010, according to exit polls._
> 
> Dutch Prime Minister Mark Rutte’s liberal party is set to win the most seats in the Netherlands’ elections, maintaining its status as the country’s largest political party for the third consecutive election, according to exit polls published by Dutch broadcaster NOS.
> 
> Dutch voters took to the polls on Wednesday in overwhelming numbers — the turnout was projected to be above 80%, the highest in 30 years — to back a mix of pro-EU, liberal and progressive parties over the far-right, anti-EU and anti-Islam Party for Freedom (PVV) of Geert Wilders — known as the “Dutch Trump”.
> 
> Wilders, who had become the subject of intense international media attention in the weeks running up to the election, appeared to win a humbling 13% of the vote and 19 seats, an increase on the previous election in 2012 but below the party’s 2010 tally.
> 
> Commenting on early results, prime minister Rutte told party supporters that “after Brexit and the US elections, the Netherlands have said ‘No’ to the wrong kind of populism”.
> (BuzzFeed)​


Good. We do not need any more Fascists like Trump in positions of power.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

cubamark said:


> and trump lost the popular vote, but won the electoral college. You have an ...interesting... Way of parsing reality when it suits you.


+1


----------



## Macfury

Your original post was weird parsing. To be "crushed" you would at least have to lose some support.



CubaMark said:


> And Trump lost the popular vote, but won the electoral college. You have an ...interesting... way of parsing reality when it suits you.


----------



## Beej

CubaMark said:


> And Trump lost the popular vote, but won the electoral college. You have an ...interesting... way of parsing reality when it suits you.


The disagreement may be over trends versus absolutes. Wilder's party increased vote share and seats, but was a distant second, despite expectations from only a few weeks ago. One perspective is growth, the other is a crushing.

I'm not sure the "if you're not first, you're last" type of framing works for the Dutch multi-party system:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dutch_general_election,_2017


----------



## eMacMan

Gonna toss this in with little comment, except it will be interesting to see how quickly the web-sensors extinguish it. 

https://www.yahoo.com/news/jewish-youth-arrested-israel-over-anti-semitic-threats-134858453.html



> Jerusalem (AFP) - A Jewish youth was arrested in Israel on Thursday on suspicion of making dozens of anti-Semitic threats in countries around the world, police said.
> 
> Police spokeswoman Luba Samri said the suspect was "a resident of the south (of Israel) from the Jewish community".
> 
> Police said the suspect was 19, but gave no further identifying details. Israeli media said he was a dual Israeli-US national.
> 
> "The investigation began in several countries at the same time, in which dozens of threatening calls were received at public places, events, synagogues and community buildings that caused panic and disrupted events and activities in various organisations," a police statement said.
> 
> It said that the investigation was undertaken in cooperation with the FBI "as well as other police organisations from various countries."
> 
> Israeli authorities did not directly link the arrest with a wave of more than 100 bomb threats against US Jewish organisations since the beginning of the year.
> 
> "We hope that this investigation will help shed light on some of the recent threats against Jewish institutions, which have caused great concern both among Jewish communities and the Israeli government," Israeli public security minister Gilad Erdan said in a statement.


Sorry about quoting the entire article but the link may not last very long.


----------



## eMacMan

eMacMan said:


> Gonna toss this in with little comment, except it will be interesting to see how quickly the web-sensors extinguish it.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/jewish-youth-arrested-israel-over-anti-semitic-threats-134858453.html
> 
> Sorry about quoting the entire article but the link may not last very long.


Wow, the link still works, but less than an hour later it has disappeared from the Yahoo line-up. Also from a second news source I initially visited to corroborate.


----------



## CubaMark

It's front-page news at CBC...
Israeli Jewish man arrested for bomb threats against Canadian, U.S. Jewish targets - World - CBC News


----------



## CubaMark

*Follow-up:*

*Israeli-American teenager made bomb threats to US Jewish centres after IDF rejected him, say police*

An Israeli teenager arrested on suspicion of making multiple bomb threats to Jewish organisations in the US, began his campaign of terror after he was rejected for military service, according to local media reports.

The man, who has dual Israeli-American citizenship, is suspected of making more than 100 threats to Jewish community centres across the US, as well as in Australia and New Zealand.

Israel’s Channel 10 News said he was depressed and “infuriated” after the Israeli Defence Forces (IDF) refused to accept him for military service. 
(Independent UK)​


----------



## FeXL

Woohoo!!!

Britain's EU divorce letter is revealed: Historic moment as PM FINALLY triggers Article 50 with threat to Brussels that failure to give us a trade deal means losing cooperation on terrorism and security



> Theresa May vowed to forge a 'bright future' for Britain today as our historic EU divorce letter was finally delivered - including a stark warning to Brussels that punishing the UK on trade would mean losing cooperation on security and terrorism.
> 
> As Tory MPs roared her to the rafters in the Commons, the Prime Minister confirmed her envoy Sir Tim Barrow had handed the formal notification to European Council president Donald Tusk in the Belgian capital.


----------



## FeXL

On the other side of the coin...

Mexican man cleared in sexual assault of schoolgirl because he didn't 'enjoy' it



> A Mexican judge has freed a wealthy young man accused of abducting and sexually assaulting a schoolgirl, on the grounds that the perpetrator did not enjoy himself.


Of course not.

Nothing that a little bit of vigilante justice couldn't deal with...


----------



## Beej

*Venezuela*

The deterioration in governance continues. 15+ years now, and getting close to being a failed state. But Chavez made fun of Bush, and some popular politicians and political commentators had a great time getting photos with him. Why didn't good things follow? Maduro will probably get the blame from true believers.

Venezuelan National Assembly dissolved by high court - CNN.com

Some quick points on historical events.
Venezuela profile - Timeline - BBC News


----------



## Macfury

Both Obama and Bernie Sanders were great fans of Hugo Chavez. Rachel Notley seems to be a big fan as well.



Beej said:


> The deterioration in governance continues. 15+ years now, and getting close to being a failed state. But Chavez made fun of Bush, and some popular politicians and political commentators had a great time getting photos with him. Why didn't good things follow? Maduro will probably get the blame from true believers.
> 
> Venezuelan National Assembly dissolved by high court - CNN.com
> 
> Some quick points on historical events.
> Venezuela profile - Timeline - BBC News


----------



## Beej

Macfury said:


> Both Obama and Bernie Sanders were great fans of Hugo Chavez. Rachel Notley seems to be a big fan as well.


Vague recollection, so please correct me if wrong. I think McQuaig deleted a photo of her and Chavez from her site when running against Freeland for a byelection. I don't recall a speech about how misguided her previous support was. Let me know if there was one.


----------



## Macfury

Linda McQuaig--I remember it well. Chavez seemed to be a hero to her. After deleting the photo I don't recall her renouncing him. I imagine she just put her Chavez bubble gum cards back into their binder sleeves.



Beej said:


> Vague recollection, so please correct me if wrong. I think McQuaig deleted a photo of her and Chavez from her site when running against Freeland for a byelection. I don't recall a speech about how misguided her previous support was. Let me know if there was one.


----------



## CubaMark

_Neil Macdonald continues to offer some of the best commentary on global politics...._

*Trudeau says Assad needs to go. OK — then what?*










Perhaps Prime Minister Justin Trudeau was swept away by the glory of the French beach code-named "Juno," a place where Canadian troops once courageously advanced into Nazi machine gun fire, sacrificing their very lives to remove the evil tyrant who'd slaughtered so many innocents in Europe.

Standing there, suffused with liberation theology, Trudeau declared Syria's president a war criminal, a threat to his own people, and that he too must go.

"There is no question," declared Trudeau, "that anyone who is guilty of the types of war crimes against innocents, against children, that Assad and his regime are needs to be held to account. I think there's no question that the medium- and long-term future of a peaceful Syria no longer includes Bashar al-Assad."

So, regime change in Syria is now Canadian policy.

** * **​
Either someone else from the Alawite elite, probably the military, would replicate Assad's rule, or some Syrian equivalent of Afghanistan's Gulbuddin Hekmatyar would turn the country into an unpredictable theocracy.

Maybe, though, Trudeau just thinks it sounds right-side-of-history-ish to talk about getting rid of someone like Assad, even if doing so is unrealistic and strewn with peril.

Or he's decided to play the empty-word game that's so fashionable now in Washington.

He's certainly picked up on "holding accountable," perhaps the most meaningless (and ubiquitous) phrase in American politics.

Next he'll be talking about "calling out" countries that "don't have our back."

** * **​
America now has a new, praise-loving president who seems to have abruptly altered his thinking about the wisdom of foreign entanglements.

And Justin Trudeau wants to make him happy, which is understandable, if a tad callow.

(CBC)​


----------



## Macfury

Assad does not "need to go." The US, Russia and Iran need to go.


----------



## eMacMan

Macfury said:


> Assad does not "need to go." The US, Russia and Iran need to go.


Yep the chemical attack occurred right after Trump declared it was up to Syrians to choose how they were governed. Conveniently Assad was blamed and the gas labeled Sarin.

Evidence is now fairly conclusive it was Chlorine gas that ISIS had been collecting. Everything else I would consider undetermined.


----------



## FeXL

Definitely need more gov't interference in the marketplace...

Almost 800 straight-A British students are being denied a place at medical school despite a 'crippling' national shortage of medics that has forced the NHS to recruit 6,000 foreign doctors



> Official figures reveal that 770 students with three grade As or higher at A-level were rejected by medical schools last year due to a controversial *Government quota system.*


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL

Go Marine!!!

FREXIT? Marine Le Pen promises ‘EU referendum WITHIN SIX MONTHS’ should she win election



> FRANCE will have a referendum on whether to stay in the European Union six months after the presidential election should Marine Le Pen win, the Front National leader has claimed.


I thought Marine's chances were a bit slim not too long ago. Now? Getting better.

If she wins & France votes to exit, combined with Britain, the only thing holding the EU together would be Germany & I don't think Merkel stands a chance of being re-elected...


----------



## FeXL

Good. Poor gov'ts of all stripes need to be kicked in the backside.

Protests sweeping South America show rising antigovernment anger



> Nearly every nation in South America has been jolted by large protests or violent clashes in recent weeks, a continental surge of anti-government anger unlike anything in years.


----------



## Macfury

"Progressivism" is being kicked to the curb (kerb).



FeXL said:


> Good. Poor gov'ts of all stripes need to be kicked in the backside.
> 
> Protests sweeping South America show rising antigovernment anger


----------



## Freddie_Biff

CubaMark said:


> _Neil Macdonald continues to offer some of the best commentary on global politics...._
> 
> 
> 
> *Trudeau says Assad needs to go. OK — then what?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Prime Minister Justin Trudeau was swept away by the glory of the French beach code-named "Juno," a place where Canadian troops once courageously advanced into Nazi machine gun fire, sacrificing their very lives to remove the evil tyrant who'd slaughtered so many innocents in Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> Standing there, suffused with liberation theology, Trudeau declared Syria's president a war criminal, a threat to his own people, and that he too must go.
> 
> 
> 
> "There is no question," declared Trudeau, "that anyone who is guilty of the types of war crimes against innocents, against children, that Assad and his regime are needs to be held to account. I think there's no question that the medium- and long-term future of a peaceful Syria no longer includes Bashar al-Assad."
> 
> 
> 
> So, regime change in Syria is now Canadian policy.
> 
> 
> 
> ** * **​
> 
> 
> Either someone else from the Alawite elite, probably the military, would replicate Assad's rule, or some Syrian equivalent of Afghanistan's Gulbuddin Hekmatyar would turn the country into an unpredictable theocracy.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, though, Trudeau just thinks it sounds right-side-of-history-ish to talk about getting rid of someone like Assad, even if doing so is unrealistic and strewn with peril.
> 
> 
> 
> Or he's decided to play the empty-word game that's so fashionable now in Washington.
> 
> 
> 
> He's certainly picked up on "holding accountable," perhaps the most meaningless (and ubiquitous) phrase in American politics.
> 
> 
> 
> Next he'll be talking about "calling out" countries that "don't have our back."
> 
> 
> 
> ** * **​
> 
> 
> America now has a new, praise-loving president who seems to have abruptly altered his thinking about the wisdom of foreign entanglements.
> 
> 
> 
> And Justin Trudeau wants to make him happy, which is understandable, if a tad callow.
> 
> 
> 
> (CBC)​



It just keeps getting interestinger and interestinger, don't it? Who is there to fact check anymore, with so many false theories and alternative facts flying around? I would hope Mr. Trudeau didn't speak too soon.


----------



## Macfury

There are plenty of places to fact check. The CBC is not one of them. Neither is CNN, the New York Times or the Washington Post.


----------



## eMacMan

Freddie_Biff said:


> It just keeps getting interestinger and interestinger, don't it? Who is there to fact check anymore, with so many false theories and alternative facts flying around? I would hope Mr. Trudeau didn't speak too soon.


Once you accept that CBC, CNN, WP etc are every bit the propaganda mechanisms as say Pravda, then you can look at sources much closer to Syria. Eva Bartlett and Vanessa Beally have both taken the time and effort to travel to Syria and interview Syrians. You might start there. 

As for what will happen in Syria once the US proxies, Al Queda, ISIS etc take down Assad, just look at Afghanistan, Iraq and Libya. As far as the MIC is concerned this is the desired outcome.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

From another forum I like to visit: Why it is not perhaps such a great idea for Trump to travel in a horse drawn carriage when he visits England in October. 



Lindigo said:


> The carriage “would not be able to put up much resistance in the face of a rocket propelled grenade or high-powered ammunition,” one security source told the Times of London, noting that tens of thousands of people are expected to protest Trump’s visit.
> 
> “Armour-piercing rounds would make a very bad show of things,” the source added.
> http://www.marketwatch.com/story/tr...-uk-visit-2017-04-15?siteid=yhoof2&yptr=yahoo
> 
> my main concern is that the horses be kept safe.


Gotta love that dry British wit. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

I never once made jokes about Obama being assassinated, despite finding almost every part of his agenda unacceptable. That isn't wit at work--just typical prog crassness.


----------



## eMacMan

Freddie_Biff said:


> From another forum I like to visit: Why it is not perhaps such a great idea for Trump to travel in a horse drawn carriage when he visits England in October.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love that dry British wit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ironically Assad travels in his own country with almost no protection at all.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

eMacMan said:


> Ironically Assad travels in his own country with almost no protection at all.



That is ironic. Apparently the truth all depends on who's telling the story.


----------



## Macfury

Freddie_Biff said:


> That is ironic. Apparently the truth all depends on who's telling the story.


No, I would not say that's true in this case.


----------



## eMacMan

Wonder why Trump acted before the Sarin evidence could be reviewed?



> A leading weapons academic has claimed that the Khan Sheikhoun nerve agent attack in Syria was staged, raising questions about who was responsible.
> 
> Theodore Postol, a professor emeritus at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT), issued a series of three reports in response to the White House’s finding that Syrian President Bashar Al-Assad perpetrated the attack on 4 April.
> 
> He concluded that the US government’s report does not provide any “concrete” evidence that Assad was responsible, adding it was more likely that the attack was perpetrated by players on the ground.
> 
> Postol said: “I have reviewed the [White House’s] document carefully, and I believe it can be shown, without doubt, that the document does not provide any evidence whatsoever that the US government has concrete knowledge that the government of Syria was the source of the chemical attack in Khan Sheikhoun, Syria at roughly 6am to 7am on 4 April, 2017.
> 
> “In fact, a main piece of evidence that is cited in the document point to an attack that was executed by individuals on the ground, not from an aircraft, on the morning of 4 April.
> 
> “This conclusion is based on an assumption made by the White House when it cited the source of the sarin release and the photographs of that source. My own assessment is that the source was very likely tampered with or staged, so no serious conclusion could be made from the photographs cited by the White House.”
> 
> The image Postol refers to is that of a crater containing a shell inside, which is said to have contained the sarin gas.
> 
> His analysis of the shell suggests that it could not have been dropped from an airplane as the damage of the casing is inconsistent from an aerial explosion. Instead, Postol said it was more likely that an explosive charge was laid upon the shell containing sarin, before being detonated.


MIT Expert: ‘Latest Chemical Weapons attack in Syria was Staged’ – Anonymous


----------



## Freddie_Biff

eMacMan said:


> Wonder why Trump acted before the Sarin evidence could be reviewed?
> 
> MIT Expert: ‘Latest Chemical Weapons attack in Syria was Staged’ – Anonymous



He's a shoot first and ask questions later—if at all— kind of guy.


----------



## Macfury

eMacMan said:


> Wonder why Trump acted before the Sarin evidence could be reviewed?


You may be asking the wrong question. US intelligence claimed that they had already reviewed the evidence.


----------



## eMacMan

Macfury said:


> You may be asking the wrong question. US intelligence claimed that they had already reviewed the evidence.


US intelligence is one tentacle of the MIC and has been very committed to dragging the US ever deeper into the Middle East quagmire. Trump was well aware of that. It was sheer folly to act prior to independent review.

My guess is that he was pressured into it, hoping to relieve the pressure of Russian connection innuendo.


----------



## Macfury

This is why I say that Russia may have been well aware of the idea--and agreed with Trump that an empty show of bravado with Tomahawks would be acceptable. Who can tell?



eMacMan said:


> US intelligence is one tentacle of the MIC and has been very committed to dragging the US ever deeper into the Middle East quagmire. Trump was well aware of that. It was sheer folly to act prior to independent review.
> 
> My guess is that he was pressured into it, hoping to relieve the pressure of Russian connection innuendo.


----------



## eMacMan

Macfury said:


> This is why I say that Russia may have been well aware of the idea--and agreed with Trump that an empty show of bravado with Tomahawks would be acceptable. Who can tell?


Might explain why the ships launching those missiles were not blown out of the water. Would also explain the minimal casualties and why the base was fully operational less than a day later.


----------



## FeXL

Londonistan: Acid Attack Scars 12 At Nightclub



> Acid attacks are the "new thing" in culturally enriched Londonistan.
> 
> There's been over 1,800 acid attacks in London since 2010. There were 261 in 2015 and an astonishing 454 in 2016. If such attacks continue at the same rate, there will be around 714 in 2017, 1,124 in 2018, 1,769 in 2019, and 2,784 in 2020.
> 
> While such attacks used to be unique to the Muslim world, mass immigration has transformed London to the point where they now average over one a day.


So, at the risk of asking a rhetorical question, who did it?



> The suspects were not caught and the media and police are refusing to release any details on the assailants other than that they were "male."


Damn those...males!!!


----------



## FeXL

Interesting...

Britain is to go to the polls in just seven weeks as Theresa May stuns Westminster by calling a snap election so she can 'get the job done' on Brexit after having a moment of clarity on Snowdonia holiday



> Theresa May sprung a massive surprise on the nation and her own ministers today by announced a snap general election for June 8 - insisting she needs a mandate to 'get the job done' on Brexit.
> 
> In a dramatic statement on the steps of Downing Street, the Prime Minister fired the starting gun on a poll that she hopes will deliver her an unassailable majority to shape the country's future.
> 
> She blamed opposition parties who have been trying to frustrate Brexit for her sudden change of heart after months insisting she will not hold an election - singling out Nicola Sturgeon's efforts to exploit the situation to tear the UK apart.


Good for her. I predict she will win.


----------



## FeXL

Even a blind squirrel finds the occasional nut.

Germany to dissolve child marriages



> ermany’s cabinet has agreed a new draft law banning child marriages after the recent refugee influx saw brides even younger than 14 arrive in the country.
> 
> The draft law, agreed by the cabinet on Wednesday, has been drawn up to protect minors, especially for girls, by annulling foreign marriages involving underage children.
> 
> Youth welfare workers will be allowed to take underaged girls into care, even if they were legally married abroad. If necessary, they will also be separated from their husbands.


"If necessary"?


----------



## Macfury

I don't like this gambit one bit.



FeXL said:


> Interesting...
> 
> Britain is to go to the polls in just seven weeks as Theresa May stuns Westminster by calling a snap election so she can 'get the job done' on Brexit after having a moment of clarity on Snowdonia holiday
> 
> 
> 
> Good for her. I predict she will win.


----------



## CubaMark

*Leftist Jean-Luc Melenchon Sees Sudden Rise in French Presidential Election Polls*










Far-right candidate Marine Le Pen and independent Emmanuel Macron have been drawing the lion's share of attention as the French presidential election nears (the first round is April 23), but a leftist candidate who has used a hologram of himself to stump at campaign rallies is now gaining some traction. 

In what the Washington Post calls a "truly unprecedented campaign," Jean-Luc Melenchon has seemingly emerged out of thin air as the Unbowed France candidate, with added support from the French Communist Party—and he "gives shivers to banks, businesspeople, and the bourgeoisie," per the New York Times. 

Melenchon, once considered a fringe candidate no one really paid mind to, is running on an anti-capitalism platform, with a mission to dismantle the monarchy-styled governmental system implemented by Charles de Gaulle in the late '50s.

Melenchon is now ahead of mainstream conservative Francois Fillon in the polls and only a couple of points behind Macron and Le Pen. He's been speaking to the younger set with videos on YouTube and a video game in which players go after bankers and the head of the IMF. What makes this year's election in France notable is that the slightly left-leaning Socialists and slightly right-leaning Republicans aren't the ones duking it out for the country's top seat. 

And the showdown between Le Pen and Melenchon, whom the Times says is sometimes depicted as a "French Bernie Sanders," even sounds strikingly like the one witnessed between Sanders and Donald Trump, with both candidates vying for voters who want to decimate the status quo, though with different tactics: Le Pen is tapping into nationalism, while Melenchon is pushing help for the poor.
(Newser)​
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0t0kFMBb24[/ame]​


----------



## FeXL

Leave it to WaPo to be the last guy in the room to discover that the far right & the far left are currently the two most popular choices in the French election. I read this last week already.

As to the hologram, I imagine the Progs would find that fascinating. Shiny!!!



CubaMark said:


> Leftist Jean-Luc Melenchon Sees Sudden Rise in French Presidential Election Polls


----------



## Macfury

Been following this since last week. WaPo lag...



FeXL said:


> Leave it to WaPo to be the last guy in the room to discover that the far right & the far left are currently the two most popular choices in the French election. I read this last week already.
> 
> As to the hologram, I imagine the Progs would find that fascinating. Shiny!!!


----------



## FeXL

So, French first round election results: Centrist Macron with 23.75%, far right Le Pen 21.53%. 

In two weeks they'll face off for President. I don't know about Le Pen's chances. I think the left will hold their noses & vote for a centrist candidate before they vote for someone from the far right. The centrists may go either way, the right would probably mostly go to Le Pen.

This is more or less an elitest pro-EU vs grassroots anti-EU battle.

Different polls have the split for Macron around 60/40-ish. Of course, we all know what contempt I hold for contemporary political polls...

French election 2017: Emmanuel Macron and Marine Le Pen through to presidential run off

Go Le Pen!!!


----------



## FeXL

The iron...

United Nations Elects Saudi Arabia to Women’s Rights Commission



> The United Nations Economic and Social Council voted late last week to place Saudi Arabia on the Commission on the Status of Women for a four-year term beginning in 2018, despite that country’s appalling record on the treatment of women.


Just another reason to defund the UN.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> So, French first round election results: Centrist Macron with 23.75%, far right Le Pen 21.53%.
> 
> In two weeks they'll face off for President. I don't know about Le Pen's chances. I think the left will hold their noses & vote for a centrist candidate before they vote for someone from the far right. The centrists may go either way, the right would probably mostly go to Le Pen.
> 
> ....
> 
> Go Le Pen!!!


Well, the Conservative (but not insane) party leader Francois Fillon has called on his supporters to vote for Macron, to block the racist Le Pen and her Nationalist Front (aka Nazis in sheep's clothing) party....

Defeated conservative Fillon calls on supporters to choose Macron over Le Pen

Barring something unexpected, like a major false-flag attack, Le Pen is most certainly going down.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> The iron...
> 
> United Nations Elects Saudi Arabia to Women’s Rights Commission
> 
> Just another reason to defund the UN.


Make no mistake - nobody, on the Left or the Right, thinks this is a Good Thing. It's likely that western countries like Germany, and allies like Japan, also support SA's membership on the commission. And for many of the less-powerful countries, that vote is political - tied to SA's trade and/or aid relationships, regardless of the supposedly secret ballot. If it's any compensation. SA received the least number of votes recorded for a candidate country. It's also just a member: not the Chair of the commission or anything. So if there's anything positive to be taken from this, at least its representative will be participating and hopefully listening as the commission deals with issues relating to women's rights. Maybe they'll learn something. We can only be optimistic...


----------



## FeXL

FFS... 

Everybody who is not an adherent of Mao is a Nazi or a racist to you clowns. You've overused the terms to the point where they no longer mean anything.

Try harder.



CubaMark said:


> ...to block the racist Le Pen and her Nationalist Front (aka Nazis in sheep's clothing) party....


----------



## FeXL

Considering the almost complete absence of criticism anywhere by the left of anything Muslim/Islam, I find your statement extremely difficult to believe...



CubaMark said:


> Make no mistake - nobody, on the Left or the Right, thinks this is a Good Thing.


----------



## Macfury

Yep. It's pathetic to watch the term "Nazi" and "Fascist" so badly watered down that they only mean "someone that progs don't like.".



FeXL said:


> FFS...
> 
> Everybody who is not an adherent of Mao is a Nazi or a racist to you clowns. You've overused the terms to the point where they no longer mean anything.
> 
> Try harder.


----------



## FeXL

Interesting.

Why Diesel Is Done For in Passenger Cars



> "In my view, climate change is the most severe problem that we are facing today—more serious even than the threat of terrorism." That is what British scientist and government advisor Sir David King wrote in 2004, four years after the government of that country began a "dash to diesel" largely at his recommendation. As part of that "dash," the vehicle-tax scheme in the United Kingdom was changed to heavily favor the purchase of diesel cars.
> 
> Seemingly overnight, the market for combustion-ignition vehicles shrank dramatically. Automakers without a government-friendly diesel option, such as Honda, floundered, while diesel-focused automakers flourished. Volkswagen, of course, did very well, thanks to its heavy investment in the TDI engine family and what in retrospect was an obviously suspicious ability to pass emissions tests with flying colors.
> 
> *Two weeks ago, Sir David King admitted to having known at the time that diesel passenger-car engines produced an elevated level of certain dangerous emissions as compared to gasoline-powered cars. At the time, he felt that the threat of climate change outweighed potential emissions-related health effects, which have been accused by some of contributing to 12,000 additional deaths per year just in the UK.* He told a BBC radio program that, "I think we, as it turns out, were wrong."


Once again, government interference in the free market based on assumptions, not facts, blows up in their faces.

When are people going to start questioning politicians _en masse_?

As an aside, wonder if any lawsuits will stem from this?

Plus, this selfsame idiot turns around & bases yet another decision on a fact-free assumption-Globull Warming.


----------



## Beej

CubaMark said:


> Make no mistake - nobody, on the Left or the Right, thinks this is a Good Thing.


That may be the case, but when more time is spent by rising stars/modestly popular people on the left going after people such as Ayaan Hirsi Ali or Maajid Nawaz, the priorities and values of the political movement get questioned.

Maybe it's all surface over substance (bad PR), but it looks terrible. It looks like deferentially avoiding spending the most time on religious conservatives, while trying to smear religious moderates and non-believers.

The religious conservatives that I happily mocked for years were focused on porn, D&D, and same sex marriage. Saudi Arabia's religious conservatives are quite a bit more destructive.


----------



## CubaMark

*Ummmm..... huh? Does she really think that in the next couple of weeks before Round 2, that the French people will suddenly forget that she was the leader of the National Front, and embodied its values?*

*Marine Le Pen steps down at National Front to boost run for presidency*










French presidential candidate Marine Le Pen has announced that she is stepping down as leader of the National Front, the party she has helmed since 2011.

The announcement came a day after Le Pen came second to centrist Emmanuel Macron in the first round of the French presidential election, securing her a chance to bid for the presidency.

Monday's move may be a way for the 48-year-old candidate to embrace a wider range of potential voters ahead of the May 7 run-off between herself and Macron.

She took 21.3 per cent of the vote on Sunday, to Macron's 24.01 per cent.

"Tonight, I am no longer the president of the National Front. I am the presidential candidate," she said on French public television news.

She may be trying to distance herself from the anti-Semitic and openly racist associations of the National Front, particularly under her father and predecessor Jean-Marie Le Pen.
(CBC)​


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> That may be the case, but when more time is spent by rising stars/modestly popular people on the left going after people such as Ayaan Hirsi Ali or Maajid Nawaz, the priorities and values of the political movement get questioned.


^Understatement.

Further:

Michelle Rempel: Trudeau Should Decry Saudi Arabia's Election To UN Women's Rights Commission



> Conservative MP Michelle Rempel is calling on Prime Minister Justin Trudeau to speak out against the election of Saudi Arabia to a United Nations commission dedicated to women’s equality.
> 
> Rempel took to Facebook Sunday with a video responding to the news that Saudi Arabia was one of 13 countries to win a four-year term on the 45-member UN Commission on the Status of Women in a secret vote last week.
> 
> *“That’s crazy,” Rempel said in the clip. “This is a country where women can’t drive. I don’t understand how this happened.”*


M'bold.

No way The Hairdo criticizes the UN for anything...


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> No way The Hairdo criticizes the UN for anything...


Many of these prog globalist politicians imagine themselves heading up the UN one day.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Many of these prog globalist politicians imagine themselves heading up the UN one day.


They can have him. Right now, even. 

I hereby nominate Juthdin Turdeau to be president of the UN, effective immediately. All in favour? Against? Abstentions? Carried. 

May we have a word from the new president?

"Ah, ah, ah, ah, ah, ah, ah..."


----------



## FeXL

In France, Macron is the radical, not Le Pen



> *My 45 years as a Marxist do not help me understand why the “nouveau left” is digging its own grave, while destroying a century of fighting for the working class.*
> 
> Le Pen, who talks constantly about the rights of French workers, is labelled “far right” while her rival, Macron, a former investment banker, has been endorsed by the French left.
> 
> Macron has jumped on to the Merkel, Trudeau, Clinton bandwagon of guilt-ridden white politicians, who have swallowed Islamist victimhood propaganda without hesitation.


M'bold.

Interesting perspective.


----------



## FeXL

Meet the Dutch Muslim Writer Who Predicted Europe's Islamist Problem



> While Huntington has long been credited for predicting the clash of civilizations now unfolding in Europe, it was a Dutch writer of Pakistani origin, using the pseudonym "Mohamed Rasoel," who on March 6, 1989 wrote in the newspaper _NRC Handelsblad_ about his fears of a disaster unfolding inside Dutch society.
> 
> Mohamed Rasoel's prescient warning about the impact of open-door immigration on Holland.
> 
> Later expanded as his book _De ondergang van Nederland -- Land der naïeve dwazen (The Decline of the Netherlands -- Land of the Naive Fools)_, Rasoel warned the open-door immigration policy in Holland of allowing radical, anti-western Islamists to settle in segregated ghettoes would one day trigger serious conflict.


----------



## FeXL

Hungary gets it.

Exclusive, ‘It Was An Invasion’: How Hungary Managed To Erase Illegal Immigration In Just A Few Months



> Hungary’s second border fence has just been completed in the southern town of Asotthalom. The 96-mile long, 14 ft. tall double-line of defense doesn’t look too intimidating from a distance. Go a little closer and you’ll notice several layers of razor-wire capable of delivering electric shocks, cameras, heat sensors and loud speakers ready to tell migrants they’re about to break Hungarian law if they as much as touch the fence.


More:



> Prime Minister Viktor Orban wants to make it impossible for uninvited guests to make it across the border, no matter the numbers they arrive in, and it appears as though he has succeeded.
> 
> “They don’t even try,” a local border guard tells The Daily Caller News Foundation. “We haven’t had a Syrian in six months.”


----------



## FeXL

Interesting.

Marine Le Pen Draws Huge Crowd in Final Paris Rally



> French anti-mass migration presidential candidate Marine Le Pen held her final large rally of the presidential election at the exhibition hall in Villepinte, north of Paris Monday. She took the opportunity to slam globalist candidate Emmanuel Macron as the continuation of the government of President François Hollande, the most unpopular French leader in modern history.
> 
> Even before the rally began, the lively crowd broke into spontaneous singing of the French national anthem and chants of “Marine President!”, echoing chants directed at Macron last week by workers at a Whirlpool factory facing closure and outsourcing to Poland which Le Pen visited hours before.


Related:

Macron PLUMMETS in the polls as Marine Le Pen enjoys boost a WEEK AWAY from election vote



> Recent moves by Ms Le Pen to appeal to a wider audience seem to be working as she has removed herself as the leader of the Front National party, and rebranded her campaign with the new motto “Choose France”.
> 
> Pollster Harris Interactive, who correctly predicted the result of the first round, revealed a six points slip by Mr Macron since last Sunday.


I haven't been watching this closely enough to make a prediction. That said, if Marine wins, there will be Prog heads exploding the world over.


----------



## Macfury

Would love to see the EC cave in like a rotten melon!



FeXL said:


> I haven't been watching this closely enough to make a prediction. That said, if Marine wins, there will be Prog heads exploding the world over.


----------



## FeXL

Further on Le Pen's politics.

Le Pen ‘far right’? Mon Dieu, such liars!



> She aims to ban fracking, is clearly no free-market advocate and luke-warm about NATO, all of which should place her in the bosom of the Left. *Alas, she also defends free speech and makes no bones about giving Muslim extremists a hard time, which makes her Hitler in heels if you work at the ABC**


M'bold.

*Australian Broadcasting Corporation.

Not just the ABC...

Good read.


----------



## Beej

I've mentioned the UK Labour problem with Corbyn before. This looks like a preview for the national election, unless a large controversy emerges related to May.

https://blogs.spectator.co.uk/2017/05/watch-diane-abbott-gets-her-numbers-wrong-again/

The video is funny. The Labour MP pretty much just lies and gets caught within seconds. Instead of having a sharp talking point about listening to voters, adapting their message, etc she wanted to downplay losses. Focused on where the puck was, not where it is going.


----------



## Macfury

I'm really uncomfortable with May pulling this stunt, but at least Labour looks like bunch of tosspots.


----------



## Beej

Macfury said:


> I'm really uncomfortable with May pulling this stunt, but at least Labour looks like bunch of tosspots.


I take from that you prefer fixed election dates. Not sure if I have a strong opinion on the matter, but I get the discomfort.


----------



## Macfury

Beej said:


> I take from that you prefer fixed election dates. Not sure if I have a strong opinion on the matter, but I get the discomfort.


I prefer them fixed, yes. But I don't want May pulling a Cameron just as Brexit approaches.


----------



## FeXL

Swedish Muslims Slam Saudi King for Handshake With Melania Trump



> Saudi King Salman bin Abdul Aziz drew a lot of attention as he shook hands with US President Donald Trump's wife Melania during the couple's controversial visit to the Middle East. Afterwards, he was given a lecture on Islamic ethics by Swedish Muslims.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Swedish Muslims Slam Saudi King for Handshake With Melania Trump


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

So a newly-created _Instagram_ account belonging to nobody-knows-who has a post with a comic-book style thunderbolt striking the handshake, a post which has received *gasp* A HUNDRED LIKES!!!! *gasp* 

Dude, this is the _Westboro Baptist Church_ (only a much less violent version) of the Muslim world.

But since it reinforces your mantra that _all followers of Islam are Jihadist warriors bent on the destruction of mankind_, well, I guess I can understand why you're giving this insignificant little twit any attention at all...

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Yuk it up, Mr. Sensitive.

I jes' luvs me a detractors post that contains its own refutation...



CubaMark said:


> But since it reinforces your mantra that _all followers of Islam are Jihadist warriors bent on the destruction of mankind_, well, I guess I can understand why you're giving this insignificant little twit any attention at all...


----------



## Macfury

Now, now FeXL--*this* is sensitive:


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Now, now FeXL--*this* is sensitive:


Gawd, my eyes. I'd rather hoped that photo had been consigned to the bowels of the intertoobs, never to be seen again...


----------



## CubaMark

*This Facebook comment about Jeremy Corbyn is going viral*

Chris Renwick’s post has garnered 5,700 shares so far and has been reposted across social media ever since it went up last week.










_Here’s what I’m really struggling to understand. All I’ve ever heard from people, for years, is:

“bloody bankers and their bonuses”
“bloody rich and their offshore tax havens “
“bloody politicians with their lying and second homes” 
“bloody corporations paying less tax than me”
“bloody Establishment, they’re all in it together”
“it’ll never change, there’s no point in voting”

And quite rightly so, I said all the same things.

But then someone comes along that’s different. He upsets the bankers and the rich. The Tory politicians hate him along with most of the labour politicians. The corporations throw more money at the politicians to keep him quiet. And the Establishment is visibly shaken. I’ve never seen the Establishment so genuinely scared of a single person.

So the media arm of the establishment gets involved. Theresa phones Rupert asking what he can do, and he tells her to keep her mouth shut, don’t do the live debate, he’ll sort this out. So the media goes into overdrive with:

“she’s strong and stable”
“he’s a clown”
“he’s not a leader”
“look he can’t even control his own party”
“he’ll ruin the economy”
“how’s he gonna pay for it all?!”
“he’s a terrorist sympathiser, burn him, burn the terrorist sympathiser”

And what do we? We’ve waited forever for an honest politician to come along but instead of getting behind him we bow to the establishment like good little workers. They whistle and we do a little dance for them. We run around like hypnotised robots repeating headlines we’ve read, all nodding and agreeing. Feeling really proud of ourselves because we think we’ve came up with our very own first political opinion. But we haven’t, we haven’t come up with anything. This is how you tell. No matter where someone lives in the country, they’re repeating the same headlines, word for word. From Cornwall to Newcastle people are saying:

“he’s a clown”
“he’s a threat to the country”
“she’s strong and stable”
“he’ll take us back to the 70s”

And there’s nothing else, there’s no further opinion. There’s no evidence apart from one radio 5 interview that isn’t even concrete evidence, he actually condemns the violence of both sides in the interview. There’s no data or studies or official reports to back anything up. Try and think really hard why you think he’s a clown, other than the fact he looks like a geography teacher (no offence geography teachers) because he hasn’t done anything clownish from what I’ve seen.

And you’re not on this planet if you think the establishment and the media aren’t all in it together.

You think Richard Branson, who’s quietly winning NHS contracts, wants Corbyn in?
You think Rupert Murdoch, who’s currently trying to widen his media monopoly by buying sky outright, wants Jeremy in?
You think the Barclay brothers, with their offshore residencies, want him in?
You think Philip Green, who stole all the pensions from BHS workers and claims his wife owns Top Shop because she lives in Monaco, wants Corbyn in?
You think the politicians, both Labour and Tory, with their second homes and alcohol paid for by us, want him in?
You think Starbucks, paying near zero tax, wants him in?
You think bankers, with their multi million pound bonuses, want him in?

And do you think they don’t have contact with May? Or with the media? You honestly think that these millionaires and billionaires are the sort of people that go “ah well, easy come easy go, it was nice while it lasted”?? I wouldn’t be if my personal fortune was at risk, I’d be straight on the phone to Theresa May or Rupert Murdoch demanding this gets sorted immediately.

Because here’s a man, a politician that doesn’t lie and can’t lie. He could have said whatever would get him votes anytime he wanted but he hasn’t. He lives in a normal house like us and uses the bus just like us. He’s fought for justice and peace for nearly 40 years. He has no career ambitions. And his seat is untouchable. That’s one of the greatest testimonies. No one comes close to removing him from his constituency, election after election.

His Manifesto is fully costed. It all adds up, yes there’s some borrowing but that’s just to renationalise the railway, you know we already subsidise them and they make profit yeah? One more time… WE subsidise the railway companies and they walk away with a profit, just try and grasp the level of **** taking going on there.

Unlike the Tory manifesto with a £9 billion hole, their figures don’t even add up.

And it benefits all of us, young, old, working, disabled, everyone. The only people it hurts are the establishment, the rich, the bankers, the top 5% highest earners.

Good, screw them, it’s long overdue. *#VoteLabour #ForTheManyNotTheFew* !_

(The London Economic)​


----------



## Rps

Macfury said:


> I prefer them fixed, yes. But I don't want May pulling a Cameron just as Brexit approaches.


Especially since Cameron did it as an election ploy which he didn't need.


----------



## Macfury

CubaMark said:


> *This Facebook comment about Jeremy Corbyn is going viral*


Being an honest leader of a party with a strong anti-semite bent never helped him.


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> Being an honest leader of a party with a strong anti-semite bent never helped him.


_*What on earth are you talking about?*_

*Corbyn condemns anti-Semitic abuse of Jewish BBC journalist*

Jeremy Corbyn has insisted he won’t tolerate abuse after BBC Radio presenter Emma Barnett was subjected to anti-Semitic slurs from his supporters following an interview with the Labour leader.

** * **​
... a number of his supporters attacked her online. One accused her of being a “Zionist shill” while another suggested she had spent much of her early career writing “Zionist drivel”.

Corbyn, launching a race and faith manifesto in Watford today, didn’t explicit use the word anti-Semitic but said: “It is totally, absolutely and completely unacceptable for anyone to throw abuse at anyone else.

Under no circumstances should anyone throw abuse because of the job they’re doing. I will not tolerate it.”

A strikingly relaxed-looking Corbyn insisted anyone who puts themselves up for office should be ready to take any questions.

The manifesto referred to Labour’s adoption of the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance definition of anti-Semitism.

(Times of Israel)​


----------



## Rps

Macfury said:


> Being an honest leader of a party with a strong anti-semite bent never helped him.


I'm confused with your post. Are we talking about Cameron?


----------



## FeXL

Just one more reason why my search engine is DuckDuckGo...

Google Caught Tampering with Algorithm to Help Liberals



> Given the stranglehold that Google has developed over media of all kinds, thanks to their megalithic presence in the digital world, it comes as no surprise that the same molestation that occurred within the mainstream media has also been committed against Google. Thanks to liberal media’s omnipresent lording over our every piece of information, Google has turned left in recent years, actively working against conservative viewpoints and thinkers.
> 
> Now, after evidence suggests that the search engine was manipulating its own results to deceive users, Google could be facing a fine of up to $9 billion. With a “b”.


$9 billion fine? Not enough. Add a coupla zeroes. Three would make me smile...


----------



## FeXL

Gotta love this mindset...

Woman, 19, is sentenced to death by stoning for adultery after she was 'raped at gunpoint by her cousin' in Pakistan



> * Woman, 19, claims she was raped in her family home at gunpoint by her cousin
> * She reported crime to tribal court, but it ruled she had intentionally seduced him
> * Court, which included alleged rapist's father, then sentenced her to death


----------



## FeXL

A start.

Gulf plunged into diplomatic crisis as countries cut ties with Qatar



> The Gulf has been hit by its biggest diplomatic crisis in years after Arab nations including Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates, Egypt and Bahrain cut ties with Qatar, accusing it of destabilising the region with its support for Islamist groups.
> 
> The countries said they would halt all land, air and sea traffic with Qatar, eject its diplomats and order Qatari citizens to leave the Gulf states within 14 days.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Gotta love this mindset...
> 
> Woman, 19, is sentenced to death by stoning for adultery after she was 'raped at gunpoint by her cousin' in Pakistan


Fortunately, the *actual* administrators of justice in that village are not the tribal council, and this story has somewhat more to it than your sensationalist headline:

_The following day the woman and her father went to the police, who have now launched an official investigation.

An arrest warrant has now been issued for the members of the tribal council, and the woman taken to a refuge away from the village.

Women declared Kari are often executed by their own family in so-called honour killings to restore their reputation.

Another warrant has also been issued for the alleged rapist, local media reports._​


----------



## FeXL

Ya know, if the article was the only occurrence of this happening on the planet, I wouldn't have even linked it. Just a bunch of Fruit Loops & Whackos. However, as this is a fairly common theme in Middle Eastern, Muslim countries and not as far off Broadway as you make it to be, I threw it on the pile as yet another reminder of why there is no room for this mindset in Western culture.



CubaMark said:


> Blah, blah-blah, blah, blahblah...


----------



## FeXL

Well, in that case...

Muslim Demands Judge Free Him For What He Did After Raping Each White Girl



> After a sadistic Middle Eastern migrant was arrested after grooming and raping countless little “white” girls, he unashamedly admitted his heinous actions before the court. However, the most disturbing detail unfolded when he proudly explained to the judge the sickening thing he did after each child rape that makes him an innocent man.


And what did he do?



> However, he now claims that he’s been wrongfully imprisoned and should be freed, *telling the judge that after each rape he would “go home, say two units of prayer and ask Allah forgiveness for doing wrong,"* according to The Telegraph.


Links' bold.

Ah. Just like kissing a boo-boo to make it all better.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Well, in that case...
> 
> Muslim Demands Judge Free Him For What He Did After Raping Each White Girl.


Did the judge let him go?

Of course not.

So what, exactly, are you accomplishing with this? There are, I'm sure, a lot of criminals who want to get out of jail free. I don't see it happening.

Non-story. Mr. bigot continues to push his anti-muslim agenda. Film at 11:00.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

CubaMark said:


> Did the judge let him go?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not.
> 
> 
> 
> So what, exactly, are you accomplishing with this? There are, I'm sure, a lot of criminals who want to get out of jail free. I don't see it happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Non-story. Mr. bigot continues to push his anti-muslim agenda. Film at 11:00.



FeXL has never met a Muslim he didn't dislike. In fact, it is quite probable he has never met a Muslim at all.


----------



## Macfury

Freddie_Biff said:


> FeXL has never met a Muslim he didn't dislike. In fact, it is quite probable he has never met a Muslim at all.


Why would you make an inane comment like that?


----------



## FeXL

To show that the pricks have no contrition. To illustrate that they think if they face Mecca, get down on their news & mumbo-jumbo a few seconds, the fact they they just destroyed a young girl's life is somehow forgiven and they can move on to the next victim with a clear conscience. Rinse, repeat. To show that there is no room for this kind of fukced up headspace in Western society. Anywhere...

What are you trying to accomplish by defending them?



CubaMark said:


> So what, exactly, are you accomplishing with this?


Bigot? That's all you got, asshole?

Try harder...



CubaMark said:


> Non-story. Mr. bigot continues to push his anti-muslim agenda. Film at 11:00.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Why would you make an inane comment like that?


Yeah, 'specially when he was all fired up on edumacating me only posts ago. I didn't even break any of his rules yet.

My guess is he's got nothing else, save for his logical fallacy of calling to authority...


----------



## FeXL

Can't figger it...

Then & Now



> It's a complete mystery.


Yep.


----------



## Macfury

British election...

Thank goodness for the Democratic Unionist Party!


----------



## CubaMark

*U.K. Prime Minister Theresa May gets go-ahead to form a government*










U.K. Prime Minister Theresa May said Friday she would form a new government with assistance from Northern Irish unionists to provide certainty and lead Britain in talks with the European Union to secure a successful Brexit deal.

May met briefly with the Queen early Friday at Buckingham Palace to ask for permission to form government after an election debacle that saw her Conservative Party lose its parliamentary majority days before talks on Britain's EU departure are due to begin. She added she will stick to the timetable for Britain to leave the EU. 

** * **​
The DUP — which staunchly defends Northern Ireland remaining part of the United Kingdom, and takes a conservative approach to social issues — increased its number of seats to 10 in Thursday's election.

"We will fulfil the promise of Brexit together and over the next five years build a country in which no one, and no community, is left behind," May said. "This will allow us to come together as a country and channel our energies towards a successful Brexit deal that works for everyone in this country, securing a new partnership with the EU which guarantees our long term prosperity."

** * **​
Left-wing Labour Leader Jeremy Corbyn, who was among those calling on May to resign, said Friday morning that people have had enough of austerity politics and cuts in public spending. He ruled out the potential for deals or pacts with other progressive parties in Parliament.

"The arguments the Conservative Party put forward in this election have lost, and we need to change."

The results confounded those who said Corbyn was electorally toxic. Written off by many pollsters, Labour surged in the final weeks of the campaign. It drew strong support from young people, who appeared to have turned out to vote in bigger-than-expected numbers.

** * **​
...attacks that killed 30 people in Manchester and London twice brought the campaign to a halt, sent a wave of anxiety through Britain and forced May to defend the government's record on fighting terrorism. Corbyn accused the Conservatives of undermining Britain's security by cutting the number of police on the streets.

(CBC)​


----------



## Macfury

> ...attacks that killed 30 people in Manchester and London twice brought the campaign to a halt, sent a wave of anxiety through Britain and forced May to defend the government's record on fighting terrorism. Corbyn accused the Conservatives of undermining Britain's security by cutting the number of police on the streets.


As long as they're union police!

Poor Jeremy--this was his last shot at power.


----------



## Rps

Macfury said:


> As long as they're union police!
> 
> Poor Jeremy--this was his last shot at power.


Wow, am I the only one who thinks this election was as needless as Cameron's call. Don't know who is running the Cons over there but if they were any dumber you would have to water them.


----------



## Macfury

Rps said:


> Wow, am I the only one who thinks this election was as needless as Cameron's call. Don't know who is running the Cons over there but if they were any dumber you would have to water them.


No, you're not the only one. Classic political idiocy and over-reach. Who would gamble a three-year majority on a bigger majority? Only the DUP has saved her party from losing power (presuming Labour could cobble together a government composed of EVERYONE ELSE). May needs to let someone with better political instincts take over.


----------



## Rps

MacFury, don't see her lasting......what do you think 3 mos and Labour takes over?


----------



## CubaMark

Rps said:


> .... if they were any dumber you would have to water them.


:lmao: :clap: :lmao: :clap: :lmao:


----------



## Macfury

Rps said:


> MacFury, don't see her lasting......what do you think 3 mos and Labour takes over?


No, Labour can't cobble together enough support to form a majority. The DUP is committed to Brexit and to ensuring Labour does not take power. They'll prop up the Conservatives for the next four years, but May will not be the leader.


----------



## FeXL

Rps said:


> Wow, am I the only one who thinks this election was as needless as Cameron's call.


This election call was as pointless, stupid & arrogant as Prentice's in Alberta was.

Interestingly, both of them backfired.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> The DUP is committed to Brexit and to ensuring Labour does not take power. They'll prop up the Conservatives for the next four years, but May will not be the leader.


To that end, I found this an interesting read.

The Silver Lining? A Tory-DUP Alliance Will Remind the Tories What Conservatism Is Supposed to Look Like



> There may be a silver lining for small-c conservative voters following the shock results of the UK General Election. The Democrat Unionist Party (DUP) — who the Conservatives will seek a coalition government with — is far closer to conservative philosophy than Britain’s Tories have been for decades.


----------



## FeXL

Rps said:


> ...if they were any dumber you would have to water them.


Substitute "she" for "he"...


----------



## Rps

Macfury said:


> No, Labour can't cobble together enough support to form a majority. The DUP is committed to Brexit and to ensuring Labour does not take power. They'll prop up the Conservatives for the next four years, but May will not be the leader.


As a wise man once said, we shall see.


----------



## Macfury

Rps said:


> As a wise man once said, we shall see.


It would require defection of Conservatives or DUP members who are all committed to keep Labour from gaining power. What's your scenario for Labour forming a government?


----------



## FeXL

So, an article on world peace, by country.

Apparently the US has fallen 11 places since last year. No surprise there. The second link in the article takes you to a chart showing the top 10 most peaceful countries & the bottom 10 least peaceful countries.

Can anybody spot one thing at low levels in most of the top 10 & the same factor at high levels in most of the bottom 10? Hint: It's a 5 letter word starting with I-s-l-a-m. 

USA Plunges To 114th 'Most-Peaceful' Nation On Earth



> The 2017 Global Peace Index was released last week and it found that the world has actually become a slightly safer place during the past year. However, as Statista's Niall McCarthy notes, the divisive presidential election in the United States and its fallout has resulted in peace levels in North America deteriorating.


Couldn't possibly be a correlation, could it?


----------



## Rps

Macfury said:


> It would require defection of Conservatives or DUP members who are all committed to keep Labour from gaining power. What's your scenario for Labour forming a government?


First Brexit talks are this month, but all governments must prepare a budget, so historically these are ripe for bartering and non confidence votes....here is where we shall see, but the knives are out for her to be sure.


----------



## CubaMark

A few perspectives from people who are actually, y'know, English:

*Election 2017: What is happening? Possibly one of the biggest upsets in UK political history* | The Independent

*Jeremy Corbyn has caused a sensation – he would make a fine prime minister* | The Guardian

*Election 2017: Lib Dem leader Tim Farron says May should go* - BBC News

*Why Was U.K. Election So Weird? A Muppet, a Bucket and a Fish-Finger All Stood as Candidates* | Newsweek

*Jeremy Corbyn increases his majority in Islington North by 10,430 votes *| The Independent

*Theresa May arrogantly abandoned Thatcherism — this is her reward* - Telegraph UK

*The six blunders Theresa May made during her campaign which led to humiliating election debacle* - The Sun UK


----------



## Macfury

Rps said:


> First Brexit talks are this month, but all governments must prepare a budget, so historically these are ripe for bartering and non confidence votes....here is where we shall see, but the knives are out for her to be sure.


But with DUP support, she has a majority--and DUP is sworn to Brexit and preventing ascendancy of a Labour government. So essentially you're saying that the Conservatives will be brought down by either DUP, or by their own members--the only two scenaria where such a thing could happen.


----------



## FeXL

Why am I not surprised that _The Grunnion_ thinks Corbyn should be PM...


----------



## FeXL

Hey, Gov Brown not only just signed an illegal accord with China, he thinks CA has the strongest economy in the country! Guess he hasn't been watching the commercial exodus over the eastern state border too much...

California signs its own “climate accord” with China



> After President Donald Trump withdrew from the Paris Climate Accord, Governor Jerry Brown suffered a massive attack of hyperbole during a PBS interview and deemed the action “insane.”
> 
> Then Brown went to China and signed a climate change accord with the nation (for those of you interested in how constitutional this act is, here is a great discussion of State Treaties).


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Hey, Gov Brown not only just signed an illegal accord with China, he thinks CA has the strongest economy in the country! Guess he hasn't been watching the commercial exodus over the eastern state border too much...
> 
> California signs its own “climate accord” with China


It's great that California can sign itself into economic irrelevance without affecting the rest of the country!


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Why am I not surprised that _The Grunnion_ thinks Corbyn should be PM...


Those calling this the greatest upset in British political history have little perspective. It may be one of the stupidest blunders of a politician in recent years, but going from slightly over majority to slightly under doesn't exactly represent a sea change.


----------



## CubaMark

*Kensington election result: Labour wins Tory safe seat for first time ever*

Labour have won in *Kensington* for the first time in the constituency's history. 

After multiple recounts, the result has finally been declared after Emma Dent Coad won the seat by just 20 votes. 

In one of the biggest shocks of the election, Conservative Victoria Borwick saw her majority of over 7,000 overturned as the wealthy central London followed many others in rejecting Theresa May's hard Brexit vision.

** * **​
The loss of the constituency, where the average house price is £1.4m and which voted overwhelmingly for Remain during the EU referendum, is a huge blow to Ms May's credibility.

(The Independent)​


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> It's great that California can sign itself into economic irrelevance without affecting the rest of the country!


Sooner or later he's going to come looking for a Federal handout.

"Can't figger it out!!! Something FUBAR'd!!! Damn the Right!!! Help Us!!! Pulease!!!"


----------



## Macfury

CubaMark said:


> Labour have won in *Kensington* for the first time in the constituency's history.
> 
> After multiple recounts, the result has finally been declared after Emma Dent Coad won the seat by just 20 votes.
> 
> In one of the biggest shocks of the election...


The establishment was largely voting "remain" because they were benefiting from the massive EU fixed economy. No surprise here.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

They're not bringing their best; they're bringing their rapists, their murderers, their drug dealers. But don't worry: my $25 billion wall will stop 'em. 

https://youtu.be/iYZKrn7Bbl8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rps

Macfury said:


> The establishment was largely voting "remain" because they were benefiting from the massive EU fixed economy. No surprise here.


Oddly MacFury, I don"t see it that way. Brexit, indeed, was a determiner, but I think May underestimated her base and it was the young people were her undoing. They liked the mobility and job potential and that was threatened. Seniors were looking at the budget schemes and were thinking that their governmental benefits were under attack. Tax The Rich works well in a populist election campaign...Corbin was more astute I think. I've got to believe May is done......maybe even her party, after all....two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## Macfury

What I'm saying is the there is no surprise to me that a wealthy constituency delivers a vote that is anti-Brexit. 



Rps said:


> Oddly MacFury, I don"t see it that way. Brexit, indeed, was a determiner, but I think May underestimated her base and it was the young people were her undoing. They liked the mobility and job potential and that was threatened. Seniors were looking at the budget schemes and were thinking that their governmental benefits were under attack. Tax The Rich works well in a populist election campaign...Corbin was more astute I think. I've got to believe May is done......maybe even her party, after all....two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## FeXL

Oh, & lest certain critics from the south end of this continent think that somehow rape of _any_ kind is endorsed, here's one from your backyard:

Pedophile Priest With HIV who Raped 30 Children Forgiven by Church



> A Catholic Priest has been acquitted by the church after he admitted to raping almost 30 young girls aged between 5 and 10-years-old.
> 
> The priest, Jose Garcia Ataulfo, was cleared of any wrong-doing and won't face any criminal charges, despite the fact that he knew he was infected with HIV when he sexually abused all the children he admitted to raping.


This sicko needs to be taken out behind the woodshed, too...


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> Oh, & lest certain critics from the south end of this continent think that somehow rape of _any_ kind is endorsed, here's one from your backyard:
> 
> 
> 
> Pedophile Priest With HIV who Raped 30 Children Forgiven by Church
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sicko needs to be taken out behind the woodshed, too...



And he's not even a Muslim. Imagine that.


----------



## FeXL

Whooooosh...



Freddie_Biff said:


> And he's not even a Muslim. Imagine that.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Whooooosh...


Man, oh man....


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> Whooooosh...



Right back at ya. The pedophile priest should be hung by his privates over a low flame. It's just that the usual target of your bile are Muslim targets, so congratulations for branching out.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Freddie_Biff said:


> They're not bringing their best; they're bringing their rapists, their murderers, their drug dealers. But don't worry: my $25 billion wall will stop 'em.
> 
> https://youtu.be/iYZKrn7Bbl8
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Speaking of 'whooosh.' That's actually Vicente Fox for those who didn't know. And he has one thing that Trump lacks big time: a sense of humour. 

(You may want to cover your ears, Sinc; there are definitely cuss words here)


----------



## FeXL

Whooooosh... (again)

Stunning reparte. Get a clew.

I see clearly now how the NDP got elected in Alberta and how Canada elected a Hairdo...



Freddie_Biff said:


> Right back at ya.


----------



## FeXL

Well! I'm glad we got these freaks off the street...

Sharia UK: Two Arrested for Burning Qur’ans



> The UK’s Mailonline reported the horrifying news Thursday: “Police have arrested two people on suspicion of racial hatred after a video appeared online showing a man burning a copy of the Koran.”
> 
> Well, that’s a relief. The British police are to be congratulated, and we all owe them a debt of gratitude, for getting riffraff like this off the streets and into jail where they belong, before more innocent Qur’ans are harmed. After all, twenty-two people were recently murdered in Manchester and seven in London by Islamic jihadis who were incited to violence by the Qur’an, but look! The “far-right” is just as much of a threat as the jihadis, as Britain’s “counter-extremism” Quilliam Foundation claims! Two Qur’ans were burned!


He asks a salient question:



> Is it “racial hatred” to burn a Bible in the UK?


Related:

Security stepped up at Cambridge mosques after early morning bacon hate crime



> Police are increasing patrols at two mosques in Cambridge after strips of bacon were today (June 8) left on the car windscreens to insult fasting Muslims.


Brutal.

Victim, victim, victim...


----------



## FeXL

90% of shootings in Sweden are carried out by people with foreign backgrounds, report claims



> A report by a local newspaper in Sweden has claimed 90 per cent of shootings in the country are carried out by people with foreign backgrounds.
> 
> According to research done by newspaper Dagens Nyheter, 90 out of the 100 offenders and suspected offenders have at least one foreign-born parent, the vast majority having roots in the Middle East and North Africa.
> 
> In around half of the cases, the men were born in Sweden whilst others came to the country at a young age.


Huh...


----------



## CubaMark

*Former Conservative Prime Minister of the UK, John Major, calls on Theresa May to pull out of the DUP Deal*

*John Major urges Theresa May to pull out of DUP deal over risk of violence returning to Northern Ireland*

John Major has urged Theresa May to pull out of a deal for the Democratic Unionist Party to prop her up in power, warning it risks a return of violence in Northern Ireland.

In a dramatic intervention, the former Conservative prime minister warned the peace process is “fragile” and could fall part if the British government is no longer seen as “impartial”.

“People shouldn’t regard it as a given. It’s not certain, it’s under stress, it’s fragile,” Sir John said.

He urged the Prime Minister to pursue a minority government without “the baggage” of an agreement with the DUP.

And he highlighted the danger of “hard men still there, lurking in the corners of communities deciding they wish to return to some sort of violence”.

“We need to do everything we conceivably can to ensure that doesn’t happen – and that does require an impartial British government,” Sir John said.

(The Independent)​


----------



## Macfury

Major Milquetoast? I thought he was dead.


----------



## FeXL

Again, much to disagree with here but my quote is salient.

'Thousands' of violent Islamists in Sweden: security police



> The number of militant extremists living in Sweden has soared from a couple of hundreds a few years ago to thousands today, the security police Säpo believes.
> 
> "We have never seen anything like it before," said Säpo chief Anders Thornberg in an interview with Swedish news agency TT.
> 
> The vast majority of the extremists support violent Islamist ideologies, according to Säpo, whose security experts in a report in 2010 estimated that there were around 200 such sympathizers in Sweden.
> 
> "We would say that it has gone from hundreds to thousands now," said Thornberg.


----------



## CubaMark

*Macron marches on as his party wins large majority in French parliament*

The French president Emmanuel Macron’s new centrist movement has won a large majority in the French parliament, according to the first official results on Sunday night.

Macron’s fledgling “neither right nor left” political movement, La République en Marche (La REM), and its smaller centrist ally Democratic Movement (MoDem) needed 289 seats to have an absolute majority in parliament; according to exit polls they were on track to take around 361 seats in the 577-seat national assembly.

(The Guardian)​


----------



## CubaMark

*Let's not pigeonhole the Finsbury Park attacker as an oddball loner — he may well be part of something bigger*

What does terrorism look like? In this country we think perhaps first of bombs; of explosions that destroy buildings and lives, buses and tube carriages. We got used to bombs when the IRA was at its most active. After 7/7, we had to get to grips with the idea that explosives need not be “planted”, but could be detonated by a person willing to lose their own life in the act of taking others.

In the last year, we have seen cruder acts of terror too. Cars and vans, hired specifically to kill, have been used to devastating effect. Attackers have run amok with knives. In every case bodies have been strewn around; blood has spattered pavements; families and communities have been left grief-stricken.

But what does a terrorist look like? Thirty years ago we would probably have imagined a white Irishman, maybe with his face partially covered by a balaclava. Today, in the UK, our first thought on hearing about a terror attack might be to envisage a Muslim – of Asian heritage perhaps, a beard? Every age has its own bogeymen, each different but conforming in equal measure to a stereotype.

What then to make of the latest attack to hit Britain this year? After Westminster, Manchester and Borough Market, Finsbury Park is the latest venue to play host to apparent terrorism. Once again, a vehicle has been weaponised, seemingly driven with intent into a crowd of innocent people. And yet the driver, now under arrest, is a white man; the victims of the latest tragedy had been attending prayers at a local mosque. Witnesses report that the man shouted “I want to kill all Muslims”.

** * **​
But when it comes to terror attacks that sit outside such established narratives we seem to struggle. Consider the murder last year of Jo Cox MP by Thomas Mair – a politically motivated act, influenced by an obsession with Nazism and distaste for multiculturalism. Or Anders Breivik, the mass killer who had a hatred of immigrants, especially Muslims, and of the social democracy which had permitted Norwegian society to become something he detested. Or Pavlo Lapshyn, convicted in 2013 following the murder of an elderly Muslim and the bombing of several mosques, was a white supremacist.
(The Independent)​


----------



## FeXL

Why is it that the compassionate, intellectual left always wants to paint Islamic terrorists as mentally ill lone wolves acting on their own and everybody else as part of some completely sane, organized massive movement?

Jes' askin'...

BTW CM, what's the total number of attacks by non-Muslims on Muslims this month?

Related:

Poll: Europeans Want National Governments, Not EU, to Decide Migration Policies



> People in Europe overwhelmingly oppose the European Union’s (EU) handling of the migrant crisis, and want national governments to have final say over their countries’ migration policies, according to a new survey.
> 
> U.S. pollster the Pew Research Centre found three quarters of respondents said they want their own governments to make decisions on migration of non-EU citizens into their countries.


Curious, idn't it...



CubaMark said:


> Let's not pigeonhole the Finsbury Park attacker as an oddball loner — he may well be part of something bigger


----------



## CubaMark

*Nabra Hassanen, Muslim Teen, Killed After Leaving Ramadan Prayers At U.S. Mosque*
06/19/2017









A Virginia man was arrested after a Muslim teenager he allegedly confronted near a mosque in Sterling was later found dead in a pond.

The victim, identified by relatives to The Washington Post as Nabra Hassanen, 17, was walking with friends near the All Dulles Area Muslim Society (ADAMS) Center about 4 a.m. Sunday after Ramadan prayers when they got into some kind of dispute with a man who drove past in a car.

The friends told authorities that the driver then exited his car brandishing a baseball bat. The teens scattered when the man allegedly attacked Hassanen. Once the friends regrouped at the religious center, mosque officials contacted police.

According to the Fairfax County Police Department, remains that investigators believe are the missing teen’s were discovered on Sunday afternoon in a pond about two miles from the mosque. An autopsy will confirm identity and cause of death. A baseball bat was also recovered.

As a helicopter, police dogs and rescue teams searched for the teen, an officer spotted Darwin Martinez Torres, 22, “driving suspiciously” in the area. Torres was arrested and charged with murder on Sunday. He’s being held in Fairfax County jail, officials said.

The ADAMS Center urged authorities to conduct a thorough investigation into Hassanen’s death, and determine if it was, in fact, a hate crime. At the time of this writing, investigators haven’t yet made that determination.
(HuffPo)​


----------



## FeXL

First one's still classified as a heart attack. Second is alleged. That said, only 1280 to go. Then we'll talk...


----------



## FeXL

Further on the Finsbury Park mosque attack.

Former EDL leader Tommy Robinson slammed on Twitter after he accuses Finsbury Park Mosque of 'creating terrorists' just one hour after people were mown down outside a place of worship



> Former EDL leader Tommy Robinson has prompted fury after accusing the Finsbury Park Mosque of 'creating terrorists' just an hour after people were mown down outside their place of worship as they left evening prayers.
> 
> Mr Robinson said the mosque had created 'radical jihadists' and was guilty of 'promoting hate and segregation'.


Why is it when Islamic terrorists murder innocent people there is nary a sound from the left, yet, when someone gets tired of being a target & uses identical methods to strike back, they're all up in arms?

Jes' askin'...


----------



## CubaMark

_Should we now be asking how was Darren Osborne radicalised? Is he a member of the Britain First group? What wacko (I'm betting on Breitbart) got into his head and turned him into a killer?_

*Darren Osborne: Finsbury Park mosque attack suspect identified as 47-year-old man*










The man suspected of carrying out the Finsbury Park mosque attack has been named locally as 47-year-old Darren Osborne.

The father-of-four from Cardiff was arrested for attempted murder at the scene and taken to a south London police station where he remains in custody.

* * *​
Residents said they were "shocked" after seeing photographs of their neighbour being arrested in London.

Saleem Naema, 50, and his young son said the man pictured was their neighbour.

"I can't believe it," Mr Naema, a taxi driver, said.

"I know him. I've lived here for five years, he was already living here when I moved in.

"If I ever needed anything he would come. I am a Muslim."

Khadijeh Sherizi, who said she lives next door to Mr Osborne, said: "I saw him on the news and I thought 'oh my God' that is my neighbour.

"He has been so normal. He was in his kitchen yesterday afternoon singing with his kids.

"He was the dad of the family. He has kids. He lives next door. He seemed polite and pleasant to me."

(The Independent)​


----------



## Freddie_Biff

CubaMark said:


> _Should we now be asking how was Darren Osborne radicalised? Is he a member of the Britain First group? What wacko (I'm betting on Breitbart) got into his head and turned him into a killer?_
> 
> 
> 
> *Darren Osborne: Finsbury Park mosque attack suspect identified as 47-year-old man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man suspected of carrying out the Finsbury Park mosque attack has been named locally as 47-year-old Darren Osborne.
> 
> 
> 
> The father-of-four from Cardiff was arrested for attempted murder at the scene and taken to a south London police station where he remains in custody.
> 
> 
> 
> * * *​
> 
> 
> Residents said they were "shocked" after seeing photographs of their neighbour being arrested in London.
> 
> 
> 
> Saleem Naema, 50, and his young son said the man pictured was their neighbour.
> 
> 
> 
> "I can't believe it," Mr Naema, a taxi driver, said.
> 
> 
> 
> "I know him. I've lived here for five years, he was already living here when I moved in.
> 
> 
> 
> "If I ever needed anything he would come. I am a Muslim."
> 
> 
> 
> Khadijeh Sherizi, who said she lives next door to Mr Osborne, said: "I saw him on the news and I thought 'oh my God' that is my neighbour.
> 
> 
> 
> "He has been so normal. He was in his kitchen yesterday afternoon singing with his kids.
> 
> 
> 
> "He was the dad of the family. He has kids. He lives next door. He seemed polite and pleasant to me."
> 
> 
> 
> (The Independent)​



Just doesn't fit the narrative, does it?


----------



## Macfury

What narrative does it not fit?


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Further on the Finsbury Park mosque attack.
> 
> .....Why is it when Islamic terrorists murder innocent people there is nary a sound from the left, yet, when* someone gets tired of being a target & uses identical methods to strike back,* they're all up in arms?
> 
> Jes' askin'...


Did you *REALLY* just write that? 

If any one of us "progs" dared to write anything even close to this, you'd be screaming to high heaven about us "defending" terrorists.

Hypocrite much?


----------



## FeXL

Damn straight.

'Cause as a matter of self-preservation, at some point you have to start playing by the selfsame rules the enemy is using instead of standing around being the target.



CubaMark said:


> Did you *REALLY* just write that?


Not hardly. Not against Islamic terrorism. If one of you Progs grew a pair & wanted to take up arms against Islamic terrorism instead of being shot or bombed or raped you wouldn't hear a single word of criticism from me. Any day, any time, any place. Go for it.

You Progs are just as much a target to Islam terrorists as the rest of us. You're just hoping that by not being critical of their actions (in effect, defending them) the crocodile will eat you last.

Good luck with that.

Either that or you're jes' plain, ol' fashioned, shtooopid.

Which is it?



CubaMark said:


> If any one of us "progs" dared to write anything even close to this, you'd be screaming to high heaven about us "defending" terrorists.


----------



## FeXL

Imagine a religion so repressive that it's adherents demand a virgin bride. Imagine terrified brides-to-be scraping together cash in the months prior to their weddings for hymen reconstruction, some who have not even ever had sex. Imagine Tunisia. Imagine Islam...

The Tunisian women who want to be virgins again



> Yasmine (not her real name) looks nervous. She's biting her nails and checks her mobile phone constantly.
> 
> "I consider this to be deception and I'm really worried," she says.
> 
> We're on the fourth floor of a private clinic in Tunis - the gynaecology service. Around us in the pink waiting room, other women wait patiently to be seen.
> 
> Yasmine confides in me that she is having a hymenoplasty, a short procedure that promises to reconstruct her virginity surgically.
> 
> Her wedding is due to take place in two months' time and the 28-year-old is worried that her husband will find out she is not a virgin.


Now, imagine somebody, anybody, from the compassionate, intellectual, hypocritical left speaking out against this.

Yeah, good luck with that...


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> Those calling this the greatest upset in British political history have little perspective. It may be one of the stupidest blunders of a politician in recent years, but going from slightly over majority to slightly under doesn't exactly represent a sea change.


*For the first time, Jeremy Corbyn overtakes Theresa May in UK polls*

Nearly two weeks after the Tories lost their majority in an own-goal election lost despite the use of allegedly unassailable media-manipulation techniques, Prime Minister Theresa May has been edged out in the polls by Jeremy Corbyn, who is now the person the largest proportion of Britons would like to see in Number 10.

Corbyn had been systematically rubbished by his own party and by the press, but has been unwavering throughout, and, notably, showed up to the site of the Grenfell Tower fire to meet with people (and later demand that they be given places to live in the empty millionaires' flats that fill Kensington like so many safe-deposit boxes in the sky).

Meanwhile, PM May -- whose party voted down fire-safety measures for housing, while her friend and ally Boris Johnson cut funding to the fire brigades -- refused to to meet with the people of Grenfell, possibly because she feared they'd turn into an angry mob like all the other actual British people she meets.

(BoingBoing)​


----------



## FeXL

Are these the same pollsters that predicted a win for Bill's Wife & Ossoff? 

Jes' askin'...


----------



## FeXL

Just another isolated incident, I'm sure. 'Sides, they were probably baited into it.

Sweden: “I am Muslim, **** Swedes” say Arab men while assaulting disabled man; Blame Swedes for being racist



> On the late evening of 10 May, a homeless man had laid himself down to sleep inside Gävle Central Station. He woke up with three Arab men standing over him, trying to steal the wallet from his pocket and taking his other possessions out of his bag. A short distance away stood an older man with another man, suffering from brain damage who was forced to walk with crutches after an accident in the past.
> 
> As the man with crutches was a witness to the attempted theft, the men chose to target them instead. They took him to an empty room in the station, held him down and punched and kicked him mercilessly.


----------



## Macfury

CubaMark said:


> Corbyn had been systematically rubbished by his own party and by the press, but has been unwavering throughout, and, notably, showed up to the site of the Grenfell Tower fire to meet with people (and later demand that they be given places to live in the empty millionaires' flats that fill Kensington like so many safe-deposit boxes in the sky).


What a dork. No respect for private property.


----------



## CubaMark

*"Far-right extremist" arrested over plot to shoot Macron*










A 'far-right extremist' has been arrested for plotting to shoot French President Emmanuel Macron in front of Donald Trump on Bastille Day. 

The plot, by the unnamed 23-year-old Frenchman, was foiled when he tried to get hold of a Kalashnikov assault rifle online. 

Prosecuting sources in the French capital said the man was from the 'extreme-right' and wanted to murder Mr Macron, as well as 'blacks, Arabs, Jews and homosexuals'. 

He was indicted with terrorism offences last Saturday, with details of the case released today.

** * **​
This morning, it emerged that the suspect received a three year prison sentence last year for 'condoning terrorism' and 'spreading racist hate', 18 months of which were suspended.

Data on his computer revealed that he was an apologist for neo-Nazi mass murderer Anders Behring Breivik, who killed 77 people in a bomb and gun attack in Norway in 2011.
(Daily Mail / See also The Telegraph, CNN)​


----------



## Macfury

I think that a terrorist without a weapon can generally be classified as "not a terrorist."


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Macfury

It would be great if we could keep Merkel out of North America. She represents everything wrong with government--an autocratic, fat cat who puts her country second.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> It would be great if we could keep Merkel out of North America. She represents everything wrong with government--an autocratic, fat cat who puts her country second.



More Breitbart, anyone?


----------



## Macfury

I'll bite. What does you post mean (not that I'm expecting much)?


Freddie_Biff said:


> More Breitbart, anyone?


----------



## FeXL

60% Believe Islam Is Incompatible With French Society



> A new survey conducted by Ipsos Mori has revealed some staggering insights into how the French view Islam, society and migration in general.
> 
> 60% of the French believe Islam is incompatible with French society, which is incredibly high given that only 8% would say the same about Catholicism and 19% about Judaism.
> 
> A further breakdown of the figures reveals that 74% of people believe that Islam seeks to impose its will on others, as opposed to 18% of people who believed the same about Catholicism.


Quelle surprise.


----------



## FeXL

I never tire of this.


----------



## FeXL

What countries recognize/accept Sharia Law?



> Sharia is the Islamic law but in actuality is much more than merely a system of laws. It is a comprehensive code of behaviors that govern both private and public activities of Muslim individuals. It includes the discipline and principles that govern the interactions between communities, groups, and social and economic organizations. It governs the behavior of Muslim individuals towards themselves, their family, neighbors, community, city, nation and the Muslim polity as a whole.


Good read.

Related:

The West Adopts Sharia Blasphemy Laws



> Pakistan’s The Nation reported Saturday that a Christian has been arrested for criticizing Muhammad. That is the sort of thing that happens frequently in a state that enforces Sharia blasphemy laws, but in Europe and North America, we are more enlightened. We value the freedom of speech and understand that free and unrestricted discourse is an indispensable foundation of a free society. Or at least we used to. A few recent news items show how far Islamic blasphemy laws have advanced in the West.


----------



## FeXL

Really good, long read on why globalisation of the economy has been taking a hit recently. And, from all places, The Grunion!

Globalisation: the rise and fall of an idea that swept the world

Subheadline:



> It’s not just a populist backlash – many economists who once swore by free trade have changed their minds, too. How had they got it so wrong?





> For both Rodrik and Wolf, the political reaction to globalisation bore possibilities of deep uncertainty. “I really have found it very difficult to decide whether what we’re living through is a blip, or a fundamental and profound transformation of the world – at least as significant as the one that brought about the first world war and the Russian revolution,” Wolf told me. He cited his agreement with economists such as Summers that shifting away from the earlier emphasis on globalisation had now become a political priority; that to pursue still greater liberalisation was like showing “a red rag to a bull” in terms of what it might do to the already compromised political stability of the western world.


----------



## Beej

FeXL said:


> Really good, long read on why globalisation of the economy has been taking a hit recently.


The trade thing is an odd focus for such a "revolution". In the late 1980s in Canada free trade was a bitter partisan dispute that an election was fought over. I think the right decision was made. The revolution appears to be that free trade is not supported by the base of the top two parties. 

I should have known something was wrong when the top two parties agreed with me. beejacon


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> The trade thing is an odd focus for such a "revolution". In the late 1980s in Canada free trade was a bitter partisan dispute that an election was fought over. I think the right decision was made. The revolution appears to be that free trade is not supported by the base of the top two parties.
> 
> I should have known something was wrong when the top two parties agreed with me. beejacon


I recall the slogan, "Free Canada, Trade Mulroney". I also still have one of those Loonie coin pins with the tag line, "No GST", where Mulroney's head (with an even more pronounced chin) has replaced the loon's head.

Never liked the bastard. One of the dark periods of Canadian conservatism...


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> I recall the slogan, "Free Canada, Trade Mulroney". I also still have one of those Loonie coin pins with the tag line, "No GST", where Mulroney's head (with an even more pronounced chin) has replaced the loon's head.
> 
> 
> 
> Never liked the bastard. One of the dark periods of Canadian conservatism...



And a HUGE increase in taxes too with the introduction of the GST under Mulroney, no Liberals or NDP involved.


----------



## Macfury

Freddie_Biff said:


> And a HUGE increase in taxes too with the introduction of the GST under Mulroney, no Liberals or NDP involved.


The GST replaced a series of invisible federal taxes, so there was no huge tax increase--just a greater visibility of the tax. However, Mulroney was always a Progressive, never a Conservative.


----------



## FeXL

As I noted:



> Never liked the bastard. One of the dark periods of Canadian conservatism...


Curious that _none_ of the Liberals since implementation have ever seen fit to eradicate the GST. In addition, it was _Conservative_ gov't that lowered it from 7% to 6% & subsequently to 5%.

Never met a Liberal yet who didn't like another tax...



Freddie_Biff said:


> And a HUGE increase in taxes too with the introduction of the GST under Mulroney, no Liberals or NDP involved.


----------



## FeXL

Don't know how many of you who have been following this but the story is tragic from a couple of views.

Charlie Gard Is the Face of Single-Payer



> Every time someone proposes single-payer, throw Charlie Gard in his face. He _is_ single-payer – state ownership of the individual. After single-payer is instituted, will it be possible that this "government of the people, by the people, and for the people, shall not perish from the earth"?


Related:

Charlie Gard is given legal permanent residence in US by Congress so 'he can fly to the States for world class treatment'



> * Charlie has been given permanent US residence so he can fly there for treatment
> * Connie Yates and Chris Gard release photo of Charlie 'looking' at a colourful toy
> * Charlie Gard's doctors are still convinced that he should be allowed to die
> * The medics failed to be persuaded by American neuroscientist Dr Michio Hirano
> * Dr Hirano had spent five and a half hours trying to talk round Charlie's doctors


----------



## FeXL

Wha...? Honeymoon over already?

Emmanuel Macron's popularity rating suffers worst fall for French president in 20 years



> The Emmanuel Macron appears to have suffered the worst drop in popularity for a French president in 20 years, according to a new poll.
> 
> Mr Macron’s approval rating dropped by ten to 54 per cent in July, compared to his popularity in June which was at 64 per cent, according to an Ifop survey published in the French newspaper Journal du Dimanche.
> 
> This was, Ifop suggested, the biggest decline in popularity for a French president since Jacques Chirac in 1995.
> 
> The participants who had a negative opinion of Mr Macron cited concerns over authoritarianism and too much time spent on his public image.


An authoritarian Prog?  Nah...

One who primps too much? :yikes: No way...


----------



## FeXL

So, excellent article clarifying Scandawhovian "socialism". It's about 18 months old but still pertinent.

The Myth of Scandinavian Socialism



> Sanders has convinced a great number of people that things have been going very badly for the great majority of people in the United States, for a very long time. His solution? America must embrace “democratic socialism,” a socioeconomic system that seemingly works very well in the Scandinavian countries, like Sweden, which are, by some measures, better off than the United States.
> 
> Democratic socialism purports to combine majority rule with state control of the means of production. However, the Scandinavian countries are not good examples of democratic socialism in action _because they aren’t socialist._


Links' italics.

MacDoc ain't gonna be happy...

More:



> While it is true that the Scandinavian countries provide things like a generous social safety net and universal healthcare, *an extensive welfare state is not the same thing as socialism*. What Sanders and his supporters confuse as socialism is actually _social democracy_, a system in which the government aims to promote the public welfare through heavy taxation and spending, within the framework of a capitalist economy. This is what the Scandinavians practice.


M'bold, links' italics.


----------



## FeXL

This is the mindset we're dealing with. This is how "justice" is meted out in some places...

Coles Note's: One guy rapes his 12 year old cousin. Village council gets together & decids the only fitting punishment is for the older brother of the rape victim to rape the 16 yo sister of the rapist, his cousin. In front of the village council, her parents & Allah...

Pakistan village council orders 'revenge rape' of girl

May we have more of this primitive mindset, barbaric religion & misogynistic rape culture imported into Canada? Pretty please? XX)


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> So, excellent article clarifying Scandawhovian "socialism". It's about 18 months old but still pertinent.
> 
> 
> 
> The Myth of Scandinavian Socialism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links' italics.
> 
> 
> 
> MacDoc ain't gonna be happy...
> 
> 
> 
> More:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M'bold, links' italics.




Scandawhovian. Must be how the locals say it.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> This is the mindset we're dealing with. This is how "justice" is meted out in some places...
> 
> 
> 
> Coles Note's: One guy rapes his 12 year old cousin. Village council gets together & decids the only fitting punishment is for the older brother of the rape victim to rape the 16 yo sister of the rapist, his cousin. In front of the village council, her parents & Allah...
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan village council orders 'revenge rape' of girl
> 
> 
> 
> May we have more of this primitive mindset, barbaric religion & misogynistic rape culture imported into Canada? Pretty please? XX)




Yup, that's pretty fukced up. But that does not mean your average Canadian Muslim advocates such abuse. The one I know sure don't.


----------



## FeXL

Fatty, fatty, two by four,
Couldn't get through the hospital door...

Obese patients and smokers banned from routine surgery in 'most severe ever' rationing in the NHS



> Obese people will be routinely refused operations across the NHS, health service bosses have warned, after one authority said it would limit procedures on an unprecedented scale.
> 
> Hospital leaders in North Yorkshire said that patients with a body mass index (BMI) of 30 or above – as well as smokers – will be barred from most surgery for up to a year amid increasingly desperate measures to plug a funding black hole. The restrictions will apply to standard hip and knee operations.


----------



## FeXL

See if you can detect the common thread. It took me a while...

North-East under-age sex ring revealed as 17 men and one woman convicted of rape, supplying drugs and inciting prostitution



> UNDER-age girls and vulnerable young women were taken to parties in Newcastle and groomed with drugs before being raped and sexually abused, it can now be reported.
> 
> A total of 17 men and one woman have been convicted of, or have admitted, charges including rape, supplying drugs and inciting prostitution, in a series of trials at Newcastle Crown Court.
> 
> Older men preyed on immature teenagers who were plied with cocaine, cannabis, alcohol or mephedrone, then raped or persuaded into having sexual activity with the lure of the illegal drugs at parties known as "sessions".
> 
> Northumbria Police launched a major investigation after receiving information from social workers and initially spoke to 108 potential victims.


----------



## FeXL

North Korea twice attempted to ship material to Syria's chemical weapons agency, UN experts say



> North Koreahas twice been caught attempting to ship material to Syria’s chemical weapons agency in the past six months, according to a confidential UN report prepared by a panel of experts.


Surprised the UN actually released something critical of a non-occidental country.


----------



## FeXL

So, the NorK's flew a missile over Hokkaido.

World War 3 fears: Japan to make 'utmost efforts' to stamp out ‘grave’ North Korea threat



> The tyrannical hermit nation fired yet another missile from Pyongyang towards the Sea of Japan on Monday evening, crossing Japanese territory in the boldest show of force under Kim Jong-un's authoritarian rule.
> 
> Now the Japanese Prime Minister has warned enough is enough amid rising fears of World War 3.
> 
> As he entered his office for an emergency meeting, Mr Abe said: "We will make utmost efforts to firmly protect the lives of the people."
> 
> Japan’s Chief Cabinet Secretary Yoshihide Suga also described the missile test as an "unprecedented, grave threat".


And it's all Trump's fault...


----------



## FeXL

Further from the Religion of Peace. XX)

Victims of Turkey’s Islamization: Women



> It was not shocking to anyone when Turkey’s Ministry of Family and Social Policies found in 2016 that no fewer than 86% of Turkish women have suffered physical or psychological violence at the hands of their partners or family. According to the ministry’s findings, physical violence is the most common form of abuse: 70% of women reported they have been physically assaulted.


----------



## FeXL

Effective way to send the point home.

Amid Rising Migrant Crime, Germany’s AfD Party Hands Out Pepper Spray To Women Voters



> Germany’s right-wing Alternative for Germany's (AfD) handed out pepper spray to women voters in the run-up to the next month’s general elections in the western city of Bad Kreuznach.
> 
> The party confirmed handing out 15oz. cans, and maintained that the sprays were only meant for self-defense in "absolute emergency.” Given Germany’s highly restrictive gun laws, the law-abiding citizens are turning to pepper sprays and similar devices to protect themselves amid a rising crime wave driven by mass migration.


----------



## FeXL

So, Mr. Sensitive, you want to know why the topic of FGM makes my gorge rise...

'My Mother Still Thinks FGM Was Good For Me'



> 'My mother invited a woman to our house, the person who was doing the mutilation, along with the village neighbours,' she explains. 'They used a rope to tie me down so I couldn't move. I couldn't see much because there were a lot of women in the room – maybe eight or nine – but they had a blade which they used to cut me. The whole thing took about an hour.'
> 
> She says they 'sliced off pieces off her flesh' and that she could then see them lying on the ground.
> 
> Sophia was subjected to what is defined by the World Health Organization (WHO) as 'type three' mutilation. *Essentially, her labia were cut off and she was stitched together, leaving a tiny matchstick-sized hole.*


M'bold.

Sick. Sick. SICK!!! 

F'ing primitive, barbaric, religious cultures. Where's that technicolour vomiting emoticon when you need it?

The question is, why does it not yours?


----------



## FeXL

Further from the Religion of Peace.

Veiled Woman Assaults Shopkeeper for Selling Lingerie Near Headscarves



> A saleswoman in a fashion boutique in Berlin was viciously assaulted by a niqab-wearing woman who objected to lingerie being displayed in the same window as Islamic headscarves.


Fine. Then display the headscarves in the bathroom...


----------



## FeXL

No.

European Union Calls For Massive Internet Censorship



> A leaked document from the European Union reveals that the EU presidency is calling for massive internet censorship and filtering.
> 
> European Digital Rights (EDRi) reported on Wednesday that a Council of the European Union document leaked by Statewatch on August 30 reveals that Estonia, which is currently seated as the EU Presidency, has been pushing other member states to adopt all manner of internet surveillance.


----------



## Macfury

Good to see that the UK won't devolve into Cuba-like state restrictions.



FeXL said:


> No.
> 
> European Union Calls For Massive Internet Censorship


----------



## FeXL

Further from the Religion of Peace.

Pakistani Christian Beaten to Death by Muslim Classmates ‘Whilst Teacher Read Newspaper’



> A teenager from a Christian family has been beaten to death by Muslim classmates at the MC Model Boys Government High School in Pakistan, allegedly for drinking from the same water cooler as them.
> 
> Sharoon Masih, described as “an incredibly bright student from an impoverished Christian family” by the British Pakistani Christian Association, was targeted from his first day at the school, where he was the only Christian in his year.
> 
> Classmates isolated Sharoon, telling him: “You’re a Christian, don’t dare sit with us if you want to live,” according to _Christian Today_.
> 
> They also attempted to convert him, slapped him, and verbally abused him as a ‘chura’ — a pejorative term for Christian — and refused to let him use a common drinking water cooler.


----------



## FeXL

I luv it...

Cole's Notes version: The EU has now ruled that all member states must take in x number of refugees. Germany is attempting to force Poland to comply. Poland fights back.

Poles Fight Back Against German Threats With Request For $1 Trillion In Reparations For WW2



> _Germany should consider paying Poland as much as $1 trillion in World War II reparations, according to the Polish foreign minister.
> 
> Poland's foreign minister Witold Waszczykowski told local radio station RMF that "serious talks" were needed with Germany to "find a way to deal with the fact that German-Polish relations are overshadowed by the German aggression of 1939 and unresolved post-war issues."
> 
> He said Poland's material losses were about $1 trillion, or higher._​


----------



## FeXL

So, another issue with Equifax, this time in Argentina.

Equifax had 'admin' as login and password in Argentina



> Cyber-crime blogger Brian Krebs said that an online employee tool used in the country could be accessed by typing "admin" as both a login and password.
> 
> He added that this gave access to records that included thousands of customers' national identity numbers.


----------



## FeXL

Thought the whole point behind hijabs was modesty. Are Muslim primary-aged girls promiscuous or am I missing something?

Muslim campaigner calls for hijabs to be BANNED in primary schools as new survey shows one in five allow them as part of uniform



> A Muslim campaigner has called for hijabs to be banned in primary schools after it was revealed a fifth of 800 primary schools now list the headscarf in their uniform policy.
> 
> This is despite the fact a hijab is usually only worn by young women after puberty and in front of men for modesty reasons - not by primary school children.
> 
> Campaigners have said it should be 'fiercely resisted' and claimed it could 'sexualise' young children.


----------



## FeXL

The French are building a wall. The Progs are going to be up in arms over this!

Eiffel Tower loses its Liberté: Work begins on bullet-proof glass wall that will surround iconic monument to protect it from jihadists



> Work is starting today to build bullet-proof glass walls around the Eiffel Tower as part of increased security measures at the world's most visited monument.
> 
> The changes come after a string of jihadist attacks in the French capital over the past two years in which more than 200 people have died.
> 
> A bulletproof glass wall will be installed around the monument's gardens under the 30million-euro, nine-month works, said the city's tourism chief, Jean-Francois Martins.


----------



## Macfury

Walls don' wurk....



FeXL said:


> The French are building a wall. The Progs are going to be up in arms over this!
> 
> Eiffel Tower loses its Liberté: Work begins on bullet-proof glass wall that will surround iconic monument to protect it from jihadists


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Walls don' wurk....


<snort>


----------



## FeXL

Another thing you never hear about on MSM. Halal meat is not shocked prior to killing. The animals merely have their throats cut & bleed out. _Very_ humane...

Muslims Threaten Boycott as Council Votes on Banning Halal Meat in School



> Lancashire Councillors are to be given a free vote on whether school children across the country should be fed ‘halal’ meat from animals that have had their throats slit without being stunned.
> 
> If the local representatives vote to ban the meat in schools, thousands of Muslim children could boycott meals in Lancashire schools as they did back in 2012 when a similar restriction was introduced.
> 
> Council leader Geoff Driver told the Lancashire Telegraph: “In my view, it is abhorrent to kill an animal without stunning it because of the distress it causes. We will bring it to a full council meeting where members can vote with their conscience.”
> 
> Pendle Central Tory Cllr Joe Cooney added: “I have grave reservations and will vote against the banning of halal meat that is not pre-stunned.”


----------



## FeXL

Pope Francis Says Concern for ‘Cultural Identity’ Doesn’t Justify Opposition to Mass Migration



> Pope Francis spoke out strongly Friday in favor of welcoming more migrants throughout Europe, telling his hearers to beware of the “intolerance, discrimination and xenophobia” that have sprung up around the continent.


So, I've been to Vatican City. Not only everything from the meme below, but also armed guards standing at the gates _even if you just want to visit._

From the link:


----------



## FeXL

h/t BCF

And Juthdin wept...

Venezuela slams Canada sanctions, says Ottawa submitting to Donald Trump



> Venezuela’s government criticized Canada’s Friday announcement of targeted sanctions against 40 of its senior officials, accusing Ottawa of “submission” to U.S. President Donald Trump in a bid to overthrow the South American country’s leftist administration.


----------



## FeXL

Well, well, well.

Less than 1 in 3 voters voted for Angela Merkel & she's back in as chancellor of Germany.

Germany elections: Angela Merkel wins 4th term as far-right party enters parliament



> Angela Merkel won a fourth term as chancellor in Germany elections that lifted the far-right party Alternative for Germany into parliament for the first time since the immediate aftermath World War II, according to exit polls that point to growing polarization in Europe’s biggest economy.
> 
> Merkel’s Christian Democrat-led bloc took 32.5% to defeat Martin Schulz’s Social Democrats, whose 20% is its worst result since the war, the exit polls for national broadcasters ARD and ZDF showed on Sunday. *Merkel’s bloc dropped some nine percentage points from the last election in 2013 to record its worst result since 1949.*


M'bold.

Significant but not significant enough.


----------



## SINC

Another country bans masking.

Denmark set to become latest European country to ban the burqa - Independent.ie

And speaking of bans, this right here at home in Ontatiairyoh.

http://ottawacitizen.com/news/local...tion-protests-near-clinics-homes-of-providers


----------



## Macfury

SINC said:


> And speaking of bans, this right here at home in Ontatiairyoh.
> 
> Reevely: Ontario to forbid anti-abortion protests near clinics, homes of providers | Ottawa Citizen


This is why I have little respect for PC Leader Patrick Brown who jumped right in to support an exemption to the right to protest in a public place. This has everything to do with disrespect for fundamental freedoms when the government chooses who can and can't be equally protested.


----------



## FeXL

Where's the hue & cry from the Progs?

Indonesia To Pass Law Banning All LGBT Characters On TV



> Indonesia’s House of Representatives is set to pass a law that will ban all LGBT characters from television programs broadcast in the country, the Jakarta Post reports.
> 
> “We can’t allow LGBT behavior on TV. It is against our culture,” says NasDem Party representative Supiadin Aries Saputra. “We have to ban it early before it becomes a lifestyle. It’s dangerous and can ruin the morality of the younger generation.”


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Where's the hue & cry from the Progs?


Yes, because all "Progs" everywhere are automatically fed via brain wave transmission all of the nasty news from all over the planet 24/7 and as such are, like, braniacs dude, and so they certainly must immediately comment on stuff that, like, happens everywhere instantaneously because if they don't then, well, they're a bunch of Prog lefty loser commie gun-stealing hippie drama teacher wannabes, dontcha know!


----------



## FeXL

Ya manage to clew in on every other visible-minority transgression on the planet the second it happens. Couldn't find this on MJ or C&L? Maybe you need better news sources. I found it on a conservative news site.

Oh, I forgot.  This doesn't matter because it's Islam. Better hustle over to the American Poli thread & start defending Harvey...



CubaMark said:


> Yes, because all "Progs" everywhere are automatically fed via brain wave transmission all of the nasty news from all over the blah-blah-blah...


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Oh, I forgot. This doesn't matter because it's Islam. Better hustle over to the American Poli thread & start defending Harvey...


There's lots of folks right here in North America who would like to pass legislation just like those folks in Indonesia. Social conservatives have shown themselves to be bigots in many countries....


----------



## Macfury

There are folks in every country who want to do almost anything... but it doesn't happen.



CubaMark said:


> There's lots of folks right here in North America who would like to pass legislation just like those folks in Indonesia. Social conservatives have shown themselves to be bigots in many countries....


----------



## Beej

Labour has secretly suspended 50 members for anti-Semitic and racist comments

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/05/02/labour-has-secretly-suspe

Not surprising. Just an update from a while back.


----------



## FeXL

Pakistan: Senate body rejects ban on child marriage as “un-Islamic”



> Islamic spokesmen in the West routinely insist that child marriage has no basis in Islam, and that Muhammad’s child bride, Aisha, was not actually a child when he married her. In reality, child marriage has abundant attestation in Islamic tradition and law.
> 
> “Islam has no age barrier in marriage and Muslims have no apology for those who refuse to accept this” — Ishaq Akintola, professor of Islamic Eschatology and Director of Muslim Rights Concern, Nigeria
> 
> “There is no minimum marriage age for either men or women in Islamic law. The law in many countries permits girls to marry only from the age of 18. This is arbitrary legislation, not Islamic law.” — Dr. Abd Al-Hamid Al-‘Ubeidi, Iraqi expert on Islamic law
> 
> There is no minimum age for marriage and that girls can be married “even if they are in the cradle.” — Dr. Salih bin Fawzan, prominent cleric and member of Saudi Arabia’s highest religious council
> 
> “Islam does not forbid marriage of young children.” — Pakistan’s Council of Islamic Ideology


----------



## FeXL

Damn those warmongering Americans!

Isil's caliphate 'capital' in Raqqa falls after last jihadists surrender



> US-backed Syrian forces liberated the city of Raqqa from Isil militants on Tuesday, a senior commander for the force said, adding that clearing operations were underway to remove land mines left behind and search for the extremist group's sleeper cells.
> 
> Brig. Gen. Talal Sillo told The Associated Press that there are no longer clashes in the city, which had served as the extremist group's headquarters and self-proclaimed capital of their so-called "caliphate" for more than three years.


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk some about socialized health care.

NHS provokes fury with indefinite surgery ban for smokers and obese



> The NHS will ban patients from surgery indefinitely unless they lose weight or quit smoking, under controversial plans drawn up in Hertfordshire.


I think it's fabulous. Why should I pay for the increased health risks created by smokers & the obese?


----------



## FeXL

No doubt some of you will have no issue with this...

Robert Mugabe named as 'goodwill ambassador' by UN's World Health Organisation



> Robert Mugabe has long faced international sanctions over his government's human rights abuses.
> 
> However, the World Health Organisation's new chief is making Zimbabwe's President of 30 years a “goodwill ambassador.”


h/t SDA, from whence comes this series of prescient comments:



> What's next for the UN? Will Kim Jong-Un be appointed goodwill ambassador for the Atomic Energy Commission?
> 
> ...
> 
> ..lifetime achievement awards for Hitler and Stalin?!?
> 
> ...
> 
> Next, Harvey Weinstein as an ambassador for Women's Rights!


Sums it up for me.


----------



## Macfury

Good grief. Stop funding this crackpot organization.


----------



## Rps

FeXL said:


> No doubt some of you will have no issue with this...
> 
> Robert Mugabe named as 'goodwill ambassador' by UN's World Health Organisation
> 
> 
> 
> h/t SDA, from whence comes this series of prescient comments:
> 
> 
> 
> Sums it up for me.


FeXL, many times you have used what I would call biased posting here on ehMac, but your post here is spot on.... Canada should grow a set and withdraw from any organisation that starts with a U or a W. instead of sucking up to the UN to be on the Security Council Mr. T should say Canada is leaving the UN as it is a complete waste of money and time. Now with the WHO.....I mean really are those guys on crack! We should say bye bye as well.


----------



## SINC

No argument there Rps. And no doubt in my mind that Trudeau is the biggest fool of all with so little understanding of how bad the UN has become. It's nothing more than a personal want with the Hairdoo.


----------



## Macfury

The Trudeaus and Obamas kowtow to the UN, because it's their dream to become the leader of that body some day. Sucking up is building the resume.



Rps said:


> FeXL, many times you have used what I would call biased posting here on ehMac, but your post here is spot on.... Canada should grow a set and withdraw from any organisation that starts with a U or a W. instead of sucking up to the UN to be on the Security Council Mr. T should say Canada is leaving the UN as it is a complete waste of money and time. Now with the WHO.....I mean really are those guys on crack! We should say bye bye as well.


----------



## FeXL

Rps said:


> FeXL, many times you have used what I would call biased posting here on ehMac, but your post here is spot on....


Hey, RPs. 'Sup?

In all fairness, I don't think I've ever claimed to be unbiased.


----------



## Rps

FeXL said:


> Hey, RPs. 'Sup?
> 
> In all fairness, I don't think I've ever claimed to be unbiased.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> The Trudeaus and Obamas kowtow to the UN, because it's their dream to become the leader of that body some day. Sucking up is building the resume.


Hard to believe, but there it is:

*FeXL, SINC, MacFury - all agree with Justin Trudeau today.*

:yikes:

*Justin Trudeau rips Robert Mugabe appointment by WHO*










Prime Minister Justin Trudeau called the appointment of Zimbabwe President Robert Mugabe‘s appointment as a good will ambassador for the World Health Organization, “unacceptable,” joining a chorus of widespread condemnation.

The United States and a host of other countries, health and human rights leaders have criticized the appointment of Mugabe who has been long been accused of human rights violations. Trudeau said he was dismayed when he first heard of the appointment.

“Quite frankly I thought it was a bad April Fool’s joke,” Trudeau told reporters at a media availability in Edmonton on Saturday.

“It is absolutely unacceptable, absolutely unconceivable that his individual would have a role as a goodwill ambassador.”
(Global News)​


----------



## Macfury

Good for Trudeau.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

CubaMark said:


> Hard to believe, but there it is:
> 
> 
> 
> *FeXL, SINC, MacFury - all agree with Justin Trudeau today.*
> 
> 
> 
> :yikes:
> 
> 
> 
> *Justin Trudeau rips Robert Mugabe appointment by WHO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime Minister Justin Trudeau called the appointment of Zimbabwe President Robert Mugabe‘s appointment as a good will ambassador for the World Health Organization, “unacceptable,” joining a chorus of widespread condemnation.
> 
> 
> 
> The United States and a host of other countries, health and human rights leaders have criticized the appointment of Mugabe who has been long been accused of human rights violations. Trudeau said he was dismayed when he first heard of the appointment.
> 
> 
> 
> “Quite frankly I thought it was a bad April Fool’s joke,” Trudeau told reporters at a media availability in Edmonton on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> “It is absolutely unacceptable, absolutely unconceivable that his individual would have a role as a goodwill ambassador.”
> 
> (Global News)​




Full moon?


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Good for Trudeau.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Macfury said:


> Good for Trudeau.


Yeah, that's one in a few hundred, but just one.


----------



## CubaMark

_And the award for shortest serving World Health Organization Goodwill Ambassador goes to...._

*Robert Mugabe removed as WHO goodwill ambassador after outcry*

The World Health Organization says it has removed the Zimbabwean president, Robert Mugabe, as a goodwill ambassador following outrage among donors and rights groups at his appointment.

The WHO’s director general, Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus, who made the appointment at a high-level meeting on non-communicable diseases (NCDs) in Uruguay on Wednesday, said in a statement that he had listened to those expressing concerns.

“Over the last few days, I have reflected on my appointment of His Excellency President Robert Mugabe as WHO goodwill ambassador for NCDs in Africa. As a result I have decided to rescind the appointment,” Tedros said in a statement posted on his Twitter account @DrTedros.

The WHO boss had faced mounting pressure to reverse the decision, including from some of the leading voices in global public health.
(The Guardian UK)​


----------



## Rps

CubaMark said:


> _And the award for shortest serving World Health Organization Goodwill Ambassador goes to...._
> 
> *Robert Mugabe removed as WHO goodwill ambassador after outcry*
> 
> The World Health Organization says it has removed the Zimbabwean president, Robert Mugabe, as a goodwill ambassador following outrage among donors and rights groups at his appointment.
> 
> The WHO’s director general, Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus, who made the appointment at a high-level meeting on non-communicable diseases (NCDs) in Uruguay on Wednesday, said in a statement that he had listened to those expressing concerns.
> 
> “Over the last few days, I have reflected on my appointment of His Excellency President Robert Mugabe as WHO goodwill ambassador for NCDs in Africa. As a result I have decided to rescind the appointment,” Tedros said in a statement posted on his Twitter account @DrTedros.
> 
> The WHO boss had faced mounting pressure to reverse the decision, including from some of the leading voices in global public health.
> (The Guardian UK)​


Frankly I’m shocked! There must have been money involved somewhere.


----------



## FeXL

You mean that Juthdin, after listening to his handlers, agrees with most of the planet on this issue.

Woohoo...XX)

Two years he's been swinging & missing. He finally manages a ground ball that barely gets him to first & we're s'pose to celebrate?

Just goes to show that even a blind squirrel finds a nut every so often...



CubaMark said:


> Hard to believe, but there it is:
> 
> FeXL, SINC, MacFury - all agree with Justin Trudeau today.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> You mean that Juthdin, ...


I wonder how many people out there who speak with a lisp, see your incessant use of it as a way of poking fun at Trudeau, and think... jeez, that FeXL is a real asshole!


----------



## screature

FeXL said:


> You mean that Juthdin, after listening to his handlers, agrees with most of the planet on this issue.
> 
> Woohoo...XX)
> 
> Two years he's been swinging & missing. He finally manages a ground ball that barely gets him to first & we're s'pose to celebrate?
> 
> Just goes to show that even a blind squirrel finds a nut every so often...





CubaMark said:


> I wonder how many people out there who speak with a lisp, see your incessant use of it as a way of poking fun at Trudeau, and think... jeez, that FeXL is a real asshole!


I don't get this. Since when has JT had a lisp? Cripes even the French translators had a hard time understanding Chretien's answers in the HoC. I know because, I watched QP for almost all of his tenure and you could hear a lot of silence at times between when he spoke and when the translation was made. The translators had to do their best to interpret what he was saying even when he spoke in French. But I don't see them having a hard time when translating what JT says in the HoC.

I just don't get the lisp parody of JT.

Perhaps you could explain your reasons for doing so FeXL.


----------



## Rps

Screature to me there is the slightest trace of a lisp in his voice but nothing that deserves the teasing in some of these posts. And you are correct with Chretien, but he suffered from a palsy did he not which incumbered his diction? Which would also be something no one should make fun of.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

screature said:


> I don't get this. Since when has JT had a lisp? Cripes even the French translators had a hard time understanding Chretien's answers in the HoC. I know because, I watched QP for almost all of his tenure and you could hear a lot of silence at times between when he spoke and when the translation was made. The translators had to do their best to interpret what he was saying even when he spoke in French. But I don't see them having a hard time when translating what JT says in the HoC.
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't get the lisp parody of JT.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you could explain your reasons for doing so FeXL.




Insecure people do this to make them feel superior over others.


----------



## FeXL

'Cause my posts are just littered with, "Gawd, I hope I don't offend anybody" innuendo in the first place. :lmao::lmao::lmao:

Tell ya what, hypocrite. You start calling out everybody on these boards on both sides of the spectrum who ever mocks a politician of any stripe by any fashion, yourself included, and I'll deliberate your criticism. If you find my terminology offensive, consider yourself fortunate I don't use the words that actually cross my mind.

BTW, I do know a few people who lisp and I would never tease them about it. The Hairdo, however, has earned every bit of scorn, mocking, teasing, criticism, _et al_. he receives and then an order of magnitude more. 



CubaMark said:


> I wonder how many people out there who speak with a lisp, see your incessant use of it as a way of poking fun at Trudeau, and think... jeez, that FeXL is a real asshole!


----------



## FeXL

Ya know, Dr. Armchair, you sure nailed that one...XX)

This coming from the guy who calls Trump "orange". Physician, heal thyself...



Freddie_Biff said:


> Insecure people do this to make them feel superior over others.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Ya know, Dr. Armchair, you sure nailed that one...XX)
> 
> This coming from the guy who calls Trump "orange". Physician, heal thyself...


Imagine if you called Justin a child molester. Guess Freddie calls Trump this to make himself feel superior over others.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Imagine if you called Justin a child molester. Guess Freddie calls Trump this to make himself feel superior over others.


The left would come unglued...


----------



## FeXL

Nope. Nosiree. No adoption of sharia law anywhere in the western world. Nada...

100,000 Brits sign up for polygamous dating site helping Muslim men find multiple wives



> A website that helps Muslim men find “second wives” in Britain has more than 100,000 users registered, it has been revealed. The practice has been accused of opening women, often younger than their husbands, to physical abuse and even trafficking.
> 
> In the UK, polygamous marriages – in which a person has more than one spouse – are only recognized if they took place in countries where they are legal. British law, however, does not stop unregistered religious ceremonies from taking place.


More:



> Chaiwala says his website does not break the law, and claims it “_benefits women._”


Links' italics.

I'm sure it does...


----------



## FeXL

So, it's not just Progs in power in America.

Reports: The European Parliament Is Also an Insular Progressive Bubble Filled With Harvey-Weinstein-Like Sexual Predators



> If you're wondering what progressive-dominated institution will be the next to catch flame, turns out, it's the European parliament.
> 
> _PARLIAMENT PERVS
> 
> ...
> 
> By Natasha Clark
> 22nd October 2017, 1:38 pmUpdated: 23rd October 2017, 5:37 pm
> 
> THE EUROPEAN Parliament has been accused of being a "hotbed of sexual harassment" after a string of MEPs accused politicians of inappropriate behaviour.
> 
> After the Harvey Weinstein scandal engulfed Hollywood last week, now politicians in Brussels say there is a problem at the heart of the European Union too.
> 
> More than a dozen women accused politicians of groping, stalking, harassment, and treating them like meat, a Sunday Times investigation revealed.
> 
> One assistant revealed that a senior MEP masturbated in front of a young assistant, and another aide told of how they were groped.
> 
> And one said how a leading German MEP "stalked her" in meetings and made repeated advances towards her.
> 
> She said that the parliament is "an absolute hotbed of harassment", because MEPs are "not accountable to anyone"._​
> How widespread is the harassment? Well, Politico Europe Playbook has found 87 women and six men willing to make complaints, some anonymously, some by name.


And what would a post on Prog sexual assault be without this little gem on Ol' Harv gettin' his Red Wings:

Woman Says Harvey Weinstein Forcibly Performed Oral Sex on Her During Her Period



> Another woman said Tuesday that movie mogul Harvey Weinstein sexually assaulted her. Mimi Haleyi, represented by attorney Gloria Allred, said he lured her to a SoHo loft in 2006, where he backed her into what seemed to be a children’s bedroom, and forcibly performed oral sex on her. She was having her period at the time and he pulled out her tampon during the sexual assault, she said.
> 
> According to Haleyi, he asked her, “‘Don’t you feel we’re so much closer to each other now?’ To which I replied, ‘No.'”


----------



## FeXL

Are we still a member of this thing?

UN Launches $65M Legal Pogrom to Hunt Down Israelis and Smear Israel as Criminal State



> The United Nations has made a deal with the Palestinians to fund a $65 million legal pogrom directed at Israel. The party on the Palestinian side was referred to as the "Government of the State of Palestine."
> 
> More specifically, the "United Nations System in the occupied Palestinian territory" plans to pay eight UN bodies $64,838,510 between the years of 2018 and 2022 to hunt down individual Israelis and to smear Israel as a criminal state.


----------



## FeXL

This...this is the mindset that we're up against. Yep. Definitely going to integrate into western society...

Egyptian lawyer says it's a national duty to rape girls who wear revealing clothing like ripped jeans



> An Egyptian lawyer has prompted outrage for saying harassing and raping girls who wear revealing clothing such as ripped jeans is a “national duty”.
> 
> Nabih al-Wahsh, a prominent conservative, made the controversial comments during a TV panel show discussion debating a draft law on prostitution.
> 
> "Are you happy when you see a girl walking down the street with half of her behind showing?" the lawyer said on Al-Assema earlier this month.
> 
> He added: “I say that when a girl walks about like that, it is a patriotic duty to sexually harass her and a national duty to rape her.”


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> This...this is the mindset that we're up against. Yep. Definitely going to integrate into western society...
> 
> Egyptian lawyer says it's a national duty to rape girls who wear revealing clothing like ripped jeans


I believe you may have missed a few key elements:

1/ provoked national outrage - so his opinion goes against the majority opinion of Egyptians
2/ conservative - need we say more? A problem in any society.
3/ "integrate into Western society" - why, has this guy applied to emigrate?

Y do seem to get excitable about these things, FeXL....


----------



## FeXL

I missed nothing. As a matter of fact, all the points you cited were in my OP.



CubaMark said:


> I believe you may have missed a few key elements...


As always, whoosh!!! Right over yer head,

The point is not how many opined against him. The point is that he went public & said this in the first place. Plus, you can bet your sweet patootie that for every person who is saying this out loud there are hundreds, if not thousands, who are saying it under their breath.



CubaMark said:


> 1/ provoked national outrage - so his opinion goes against the majority opinion of Egyptians


Right. Which is why the news is filled with the depravity, stupidity, ignorance, fake news, etc., etc., etc., of the left. Do I really need to provide a list? It's long & distinguished...



CubaMark said:


> 2/ conservative - need we say more? A problem in any society.


Dunno. But a whole ton of wunnerful, wunnerful, wunnerful individuals from the Religion of Peace with mindsets just like him are. Is it time for another link dump?



CubaMark said:


> 3/ "integrate into Western society" - why, has this guy applied to emigrate?


I do. 'Cause I don't want my lovely bride, my children, my siblings, my parents (among a slew of others) to be run over while out bicycling, to be raped while out for an evening jog, to be killed by a bomb in a public place. And that's just the short list...

The question is, CM, why don't you?



CubaMark said:


> Y do seem to get excitable about these things, FeXL....


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> I do. 'Cause I don't want my lovely bride, my children, my siblings, my parents (among a slew of others) to be run over while out bicycling, to be raped while out for an evening jog, to be killed by a bomb in a public place. And that's just the short list...


:yikes: That's quite a box of fear you've built around yourself.... :-(



FeXL said:


> The question is, CM, why don't you?


(a) not all muslims are terrorists, despite your prejudiced worldview to the contrary. It's like given the sexual assault accusations in Hollywood, you might as well say "all men are rapists". But you don't know how to distinguish reality from your unfounded fears.

(b) I'm too busy worrying about random narco violence on the streets of my city in Mexico, thanks. Much more pressing issues than the 1-in-a-billion possibility that a terrorist will take me down. Actually, even the narcos take second place to the insane number of drunk drivers in this state...


----------



## FeXL

You call it fear. I call it reality. Look to Europe...



CubaMark said:


> That's quite a box of fear you've built around yourself....


Where have I ever said that? Quote the exact passage.



CubaMark said:


> (a) not all muslims are terrorists, despite your prejudiced worldview to the contrary.


I know some crazed Prog feminazis who say that very thing. Curious...



CubaMark said:


> It's like given the sexual assault accusations in Hollywood, you might as well say "all men are rapists".


I can see another link dump is required to show you all about my unfounded fears...



CubaMark said:


> But you don't know how to distinguish reality from your unfounded fears.


It's not only the Muslim _terrorists_ I'm talking about...



CubaMark said:


> (b) ...Much more pressing issues than the 1-in-a-billion possibility that a terrorist will take me down.


----------



## Macfury

Prince William warns that there are too many people in the world

'Fantastic news': Prince William and Kate expecting 3rd child - World - CBC News


----------



## FeXL

I appreciate her bravery.

Oh, & further on the mindset.

Saudi Princess Spills The Beans



> Saudi Princess Amira Bint Aidan Bin Nayef went on a rampage against the ruling Saudi regime in her exclusive statements to the French newspaper Le Monde, saying slavery in Saudi Arabia has different forms, but it is done in secrecy and permitted only among the primary beneficiaries of the princes of the House of Saud.
> 
> She mentioned one of the most repulsive things: buying and renting the children, especially the orphans, from countries like Bangladesh, Sri Lanka, the Philippines, Djibouti, Somalia, Nigeria, Romania and Bulgaria.


More:



> Russian online newsportal Fort Russ reports quoting Aden’s interview on Le Monde, the princess said they’ve turned the city of Jeddah into a slave market where underage girls are being exploited for noisy sex parties involving drug and alcohol abuse.


Yeehaw...


----------



## FeXL

No, but I hear a firing squad does...

‘He said sex with a virgin could cure HIV’



> Johannesburg - A Soweto man allegedly raped his two-year-old daughter, believing it would cure him of HIV.
> 
> This chilling evidence is part of a police investigation into the rape of the child on February 3.
> 
> As she struggles to recover, the child’s mother, Mihloti* has accused the police of trying to stall the case by not updating her on its progress.
> 
> “It has been two months since my child was raped but I don’t know if that man was ever in court. I don’t know if he is still in custody or if he was released on bail. If he was ever in court, why was I never told?” she asked on Wednesday.


----------



## FeXL

What could possibly go wrong?

VANISHED More than 50,000 immigrants including convicted criminals have disappeared from Government’s radar



> A devastating report revealed that at the end of last year, there were nearly 56,000 "declared absconders".
> 
> The authorities have lost track of 50,000 immigrants to Britain, it emerged today
> 
> This means authorities did not know their whereabouts, two reports from the immigration watchdog said.
> 
> A staggering 700 foreign national offenders were recorded as having absconded after being released into the community.
> 
> The assessments detail how 80,000 people who are liable to be removed from Britain are required to report to officials regularly rather than being held in detention while their case is determined.
> 
> The number includes those who have entered the country unlawfully, breached their original conditions of entry, face deportation as a result of committing a crime, and asylum seekers.


So, this begs the question, what the hell did the gov't expect them to do?


----------



## FeXL

Again, what could possibly go wrong?

French academic: Create a Muslim state within France to avoid civil war

So, first off:



> A French academic has suggested creating a Muslim state within France in order to prevent a civil war.
> 
> *Professor Christian de Moliner claims that a second society has formed in France, which he described as: “A branch that wants to settle their lives on religious values and is fundamentally opposed to the liberal consensus on which our country was founded.*


More:



> *“We can never convert the 30% of Muslims who demand the introduction of sharia law to the merits of our democracy and secularism.*


Wait! The Prog narrative is that there will not be an issue with integration. Further, I was under the understanding that the implementation of sharia law would _never_ happen in a western society? Third, if civil war is a real threat, perhaps one should take a step back & identify the root cause...

XX)


----------



## Rps

Speaking of Saudi .... I see they have ordered all Saudis out of Lebanon...... spider sense tells me that with all that is going on within Saudi Arabia, somethings going on outside it ... in the old days pulling citizens was a precursor to war. So, Saudis and Israel vs Lebanon, Syria and Iran....with the Russians selling popcorn during the show......if it comes it will be ugly.


----------



## FeXL

Yep.

Hungary Asks ‘Is Everyone Entitled to Religious Freedom Except for Christians?’ After Anti-Cross Ruling



> Hungary has offered to take a Christian cross which the French authorities say must be removed from a statue of Pope John Paul II in Brittany.
> 
> The courts had originally ruled that the entire statue, donated to the small town of Ploërmel by a Russian artist, must be torn down, but now say it may remain provided the cross is decapitated, prompting the mayor who received it to complain of “an attack on a part of our culture”.
> 
> The ruling has also caused considerable upset in the late pontiff’s native Poland, where he is revered as a symbol of Poland’s struggle to free itself from the Communist yoke by many, including the current government.


----------



## FeXL

Oh, I'd like to see a coalition gov't form _against_ her.

Germany faces SNAP ELECTION: Merkel’s despair as coalition talks reach crisis point



> Angela Merkel hopes to secure a three-way conservative-liberal-Green alliance in a desperate bid to secure her fourth tern as German Chancellor.
> 
> But the parties are struggling to agree following four weeks of talks.
> 
> This weekend marks the final attempt for the so-called Jamaica coalition to find common ground in the divisive fields of climate and migration policy, in the hope of staving off a possible early election.
> 
> Volker Kauder, parliamentary leader of Merkel's conservative Christian Democratic Union (CDU), as he arrived for talks, said: “The next two days are going to be decisive.”


----------



## FeXL

Curiouser & curiouser...

Western Europeans flee from Islam and set up colonies in Hungary



> What a lot of people wouldn’t have dreamed of predicting for decades is now happening: An increasing number of people are not moving from Eastern Europe to Western Europe, but in the opposite direction.
> 
> The Dutch family Bastiaensen, who owned a vacation home in Hungary, realised that the city of Budapest was safer than their Dutch capital Amsterdam. The combination of Hungary’s lower taxes and the fact that there are no Muslims made them decide to immigrate to the country.


More:



> Several estate agents confirm the experience of the family. Dutch estate agent Robert Kemers says that at least a thousand Belgians now live in Hungary and that since the start of the migrant crisis the number of inquiries is surging. “After every terror attack we see a spike in the number of website visits” he says.
> 
> It’s not just the Dutch and the Belgians, but also Germans and people from Scandinavia see Hungary as a safe haven within the European Union. “They come from Austria too” the estate agent adds. A Belgian estate agent says about it: “Two of my clients said that they were fleeing from refugees and that they needed a house in Hungary.”


----------



## FeXL

Good.

German coalition talks trip over immigration stumbling block



> Tough talks to form Germany's next government collapsed Sunday as the four parties in talks failed to bridge a yawning gap over immigration policy.


Perhaps a little light bulb will turn on above Merkle's head.

Related:

German coalition talks collapse: Options for Angela Merkel include more negotiations, minority govt, fresh elections



> Germany could be forced to hold new elections after high-stakes talks for a coalition collapsed Sunday between Chancellor Angela Merkel's conservative CDU-CSU alliance, ecologist Greens and pro-business FDP.


----------



## CubaMark

*Successful actress Meghan Markle to wed former soldier*










*Congratulations!*

Famous Hollywood actress Meghan Markle is to wed next year, it has been announced. The 36-year-old star of hit show Suits met her fiance - an Englishman by the name of Harry Windsor - in the summer of 2016. The wedding is set to take place in spring 2018.

As well as Suits, in which she plays senior paralegal Rachel Zane, Markle has also appeared in movies Get Him to the Greek, Remember Me, and Horrible Bosses. She is also known for her role as special agent Amy Jessup in the sci-fi thriller Fringe.

Outside of her day job, Markle is involved in a number of humanitarian projects. She has worked as a United Nations ambassador, visiting Rwanda and India, and written a powerful essay on combating the stigma surrounding menstruation.

Windsor is a 33-year-old former soldier, having served in Helmand, Afghanistan with the Army Air Corps. He is currently unemployed but does charity work.
(Twitter via Joe)​


----------



## eMacMan

CubaMark said:


> *Successful actress Meghan Markle to wed former soldier**
> Congratulations!*
> 
> Famous Hollywood actress Meghan Markle is to wed next year, it has been announced. The 36-year-old star of hit show Suits met her fiance - an Englishman by the name of Harry Windsor - in the summer of 2016. The wedding is set to take place in spring 2018.
> 
> As well as Suits, in which she plays senior paralegal Rachel Zane, Markle has also appeared in movies Get Him to the Greek, Remember Me, and Horrible Bosses. She is also known for her role as special agent Amy Jessup in the sci-fi thriller Fringe.
> 
> Outside of her day job, Markle is involved in a number of humanitarian projects. She has worked as a United Nations ambassador, visiting Rwanda and India, and written a powerful essay on combating the stigma surrounding menstruation.
> 
> Windsor is a 33-year-old former soldier, having served in Helmand, Afghanistan with the Army Air Corps. He is currently unemployed but does charity work.
> (Twitter via Joe)​


Imagine the Royals shock when they discover that British Banks won't let her open a bank account thanks to FATCA! Or do Royals get special treatment.


----------



## FeXL

Once again, throwing into sharp relief the mindset we're dealing with here.

Indonesia: No End to Abusive ‘Virginity Tests’



> Virginity testing is a form of gender-based violence and is a widely discredited practice. In November 2014, the World Health Organization issued guidelines that stated, “There is no place for virginity (or ‘two-finger’) testing; it has no scientific validity.” Human Rights Watch first exposed the use of “virginity tests” by Indonesian security forces in 2014, but since then the government has failed to take the necessary steps to prohibit the practice.


Related:

Indonesian police and military refuse to end abusive ‘virginity testing’: Human Rights Watch



> In 2014 and 2015, Human Rights Watch released disturbing reports on the Indonesian military and police’s use of “virginity testing” on female recruits, an abusive and anachronistic practice that has absolutely no scientific validity. The report sparked an outcry and widespread condemnation, but the police and military both stubbornly defended the practice, saying it was essential to determining the “morality” of their female recruits.


Also:

Iraqi Politicians Consider Law Allowing Legal Marriage for Nine-Year-Old Girls



> A draft law being considered by Iraq’s parliament to allow Muslim girls as young as nine to marry has stirred outrage among critics who view it as a state-sanctioned licence “to rape children.”


But please, let's embrace more of that Muslim multiculturalism...


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Once again, throwing into sharp relief the mindset we're dealing with here.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Iraqi Politicians Consider Law Allowing Legal Marriage for Nine-Year-Old Girls
> 
> But please, let's embrace more of that Muslim multiculturalism...


So what you're actually saying here, although you apparently don't know it, is that Iraq currently has stricter laws on child marriage than the United States of America. From the article you linked (emphasis mine):



> Conservative Shiite deputies on October 31 proposed an amendment to a 1959 law that set *the minimum age for marriage at 18*. The proposal, an amendment to Iraq’s personal status law, would allow clerics of Muslim sects to govern marriage contracts.



*The USA, meanwhile:* 



> The age of marriage in the United States is 18, with the exception of Nebraska (19) and Mississippi (21). Every state allows exceptions to their age of marriage. *Most states allow marriage at 16 and 17* with parental consent, and some states also make exceptions subject to judicial approval, or cases of pregnancy. When all exceptions are taken into account, 25 US states[4] have no minimum age requirement.[5][6] Twenty-five of the jurisdictions have a minimum age in these cases, *the youngest being 13* (New Hampshire, *females only*).
> (Wikipedia)​


Also from the article you linked:



> Opposition to the current proposals has so far concentrated on their impact on child marriage.
> 
> A petition signed by activists from civil society organisations, gathered in Sulaymaniyah earlier this month, said:
> 
> This new bill to amend the personal status law will authorise religious men to enforce illegal marriages and force girls under 18 to live with their in-laws. This is a setback to the achievements Iraqi women made and struggled for half a century ago.
> 
> [....]
> 
> A final date for the vote on the proposal has yet to be set.


So there is considerable opposition to the proposed amendment within Iraqi society, civil society has organized against it, and there so far isn't even a potential date for a vote as to whether it may or may not be passed.

*Yup. I can see why you're enraged about this....*  :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

I know what the article read. I posted it, remember?

Once again, <whoosh>, right over your pretty little head... XX)



CubaMark said:


> blah, blah, blah-blah-blah, blah-blah


----------



## FeXL

So, ya know what the media's use of the word "Asian" is code for, right?

Woman, 32, is left with a horrific head wound after three Asian thugs beat her in the street in a 'racially aggravated' attack



> A woman was left with a horrific head wound after racist thugs attacked her in the street.
> 
> Nikki Hurst, 32, was assaulted by three Asian men as she walked down in Lady Ann Road in Batley, West Yorkshire.
> 
> Police described the attack, which began when the trio approached Ms Hurst and launched verbal abuse before pushing and kicking her, as 'racially aggravated'.
> 
> Ms Hurst has described how during the incident she fell to the ground, sustaining the head wound and serious facial injuries as a result.


----------



## FeXL

Brussels police officer says we are at war with immigrant youth 



> We constantly clash with young, lefty judges who believe that we are racists. The leftist anti-racist “don’t want to know” government policies are causing the extremely frustrated Brussels police to lose the street war. The police chiefs do not dare to take risks. They have no experience with enforcement of the law. They are supposed to be capable of leading a squad in a street war but are more likely to need a change of underwear when faced with a street battle situation.


And lest ye Progs think this is merely an isolated incident, I suggest you click on the link & read the headlines running down alongside the main article.


----------



## FeXL

Interesting read comparing & contrasting Denmark's experience with Jews & Muslims.

Assimilation vs. Parallel Societies



> Denmark of the mid-nineteenth century set a marvelous example of community relations and brotherhood based on mutual respect. It was possible because a small minority had seen how it was incumbent upon them to win the respect of their neighbors. In today’s topsy-turvy world, Denmark and other nations are struggling to maintain their noble traditions and culture in the face of provocation from a militant minority of Muslim immigrants that is seeking to impose its will and culture/religion on the majority.


----------



## FeXL

Gotta love that multiculturalism.

Outrage as sick football fans celebrate the Holocaust by unfurling massive Adolf Hitler banner at Sudanese match



> The sign featuring Hitler's face was seen on the sidelines of a league game in Sudan alongside flares, flags and the word 'holocaust'


----------



## FeXL

I see job openings for pilots at Lufthansa...

German pilots refuse to carry out deportations



> Many pilots in Germany are refusing to participate in deportations, local media reported on Monday.
> 
> Following an information request from the Left party, the government said that 222 planned flights were stopped by pilots who wanted no part in the controversial return of refugees to Afghanistan, which has been deemed a "safe country of origin" in some cases, despite ongoing violence and repression in parts of the country.
> 
> Read more: Two years since Germany opened its border to refugees - a chronology
> 
> Some 85 of the refusals between January and September 2017 came from Germany's main airline Lufthansa and its subsidiary Eurowings. About 40 took place at Dusseldorf airport, where the controversial deportations are routinely accompanied by protesters on the tarmac. The majority of the canceled flights, around 140, took place at Frankfurt Airport, Germany's largest and most important hub.


And I ain't buying the Lufthansa spokesman's excuse for a second...


----------



## FeXL

Coles Notes version: A week back Teresa May called out Trump for retweeting UK far right leader's anti-Muslim video. Today it's revealed that the Brits just foiled a Muslim terrorist assassination attempt on her.

The iron...

Theresa May's Britain

The links inside:

Theresa May condemns Trump's retweets of UK far-right leader’s anti-Muslim videos

Terrorist plot to assassinate British PM foiled

Related:

Plot to blow up Theresa May is foiled: Suicide bombers armed with knives planned to murder the Prime Minister in Downing Street, claims MI5


----------



## CubaMark

Well... at least it's highly unlikely that Trump will be in office by the time this would have to actually happen....

*Trump to recognize Jerusalem as capital of Israel*- World - CBC News

:yikes:


----------



## Macfury

Which city is the capital of Israel again, CM?



CubaMark said:


> Well... at least it's highly unlikely that Trump will be in office by the time this would have to actually happen....
> 
> *Trump to recognize Jerusalem as capital of Israel*- World - CBC News
> 
> :yikes:


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> Which city is the capital of Israel again, CM?


Depends on who you ask. 

While the international community regards East Jerusalem, including the entire Old City, as part of the occupied Palestinian territories, neither part, West or East Jerusalem, is recognized as part of the territory of Israel or the State of Palestine. Under the United Nations Partition Plan for Palestine adopted by the General Assembly of the United Nations in 1947, Jerusalem was envisaged to become a corpus separatum administered by the United Nations. In the war of 1948, the western part of the city was occupied by forces of the nascent state of Israel, while the eastern part was occupied by Jordan. The international community largely considers the legal status of Jerusalem to derive from the partition plan, and correspondingly refuses to recognize Israeli sovereignty over the city.

** * **​
In July 1980, Israel passed the Jerusalem Law as Basic Law. The law declared Jerusalem the "complete and united" capital of Israel.[244] The "Basic Law: Jerusalem, Capital of Israel" is a major reason for the international community not to recognize Jerusalem as Israel's capital. The United Nations Security Council passed Resolution 478 on 20 August 1980, which declared that the Basic Law is "a violation of international law", is "null and void and must be rescinded forthwith". Member states were called upon to withdraw their diplomatic representation from Jerusalem.[245] Following the resolution, 22 of the 24 countries that previously had their embassy in (West) Jerusalem relocated them in Tel Aviv, where many embassies already resided prior to Resolution 478. Costa Rica and El Salvador followed in 2006.[246] 
(Wikipedia)​


----------



## Macfury

I'm asking you.


----------



## FeXL

Trump's declaration of Jerusalem as Israel's capital sparks anger across Muslim world



> Fresh anger poured in from across the Muslim world Wednesday as President Trump said the United States recognizes Jerusalem as Israel’s capital, a move that Arab and world leaders have warned could spark violence and destroy any hopes of reviving the Mideast peace process.


More:



> “He is declaring war in the Middle East -- he is declaring war against 1.5 billion Muslims,” the Palestinians’ senior representative in Britain, Manuel Hassassian, told BBC radio.


Funny, that. How many of that 1.5 billion have already declared the same to the west...


----------



## FeXL

Nope. Not happening. Nobody on the planet pushing sharia law in the west. Nosiree...

A Two State Solution for Europe?



> A poll conducted this summer found that 29% of French Muslims found Sharia to be more important to them than French laws. It also found that 67% of Muslims want their children to study Arabic, and 56% think it should be taught in public schools.
> 
> A 2016 UK poll showed that 43% of British Muslims "believed that parts of the Islamic legal system should replace British law while only 22 per cent opposed the idea". Another poll from 2016 found that 23% of all Muslims supported the introduction of sharia law in some areas of Britain, 39% agreed that "wives should always obey their husbands," and 52% of all British Muslims believe that homosexuality should be illegal.
> 
> French President Emmanuel Macron blamed France, not Islam, for the increased radicalization, which he said should lead France to "question itself." According to Macron, then, the parallel Islamic societies of France, have nothing to do with Islam. They are the fault of the French republic. Did the French republic impose sharia and the subjugation of women in the suburbs, described by one female survivor as "hell"? Was the French republic behind the recent distribution of leaflets stipulating "if you meet a Jew, kill him"?


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> I'm asking you.


From a very quick reading of the issue, it seems correct to state that Israel has declared Jerusalem its capital. The Palestinians also claim it (or part of it) as their capital. And the international community, including many of Israel's allies, refuse to recognize that designation due to the potential damage such a determination would cause to never-ending peace initiatives.

The legitimacy of the international community's role in critiquing Israel's policies and decisions in this and other regards comes from the unique nature of its formation in the post-war period. It's an historical period about which I have no deep knowledge, though on the face of it, one can appreciate the enormous cluster**** that occurred in the region. The forcible creation of a new state, thrust upon the existing political structures and the people within them, had repercussions that may well never be resolved amicably.


----------



## FeXL

Oh, that Canada had someone with balls like this...

Dead terrorists can't harm us: New Defence Secretary says British citizens who fought for ISIS should be ‘eliminated’ and never allowed to return to the UK



> Not a single British citizen who has fought for Islamic State should be allowed back into the UK, the Defence Secretary declared last night.
> 
> Gavin Williamson signalled he was prepared to hunt down and use air strikes against the remaining 270 UK passport holders who have travelled to Syria and Iraq.
> 
> In an interview with the Daily Mail, he said: ‘Quite simply, my view is a dead terrorist can’t cause any harm to Britain.’


----------



## FeXL

Six Facts The MSM Isn’t Reporting About The Jerusalem Issue



> Russia recognized Jerusalem as Israel’s capital this past April.
> 
> Despite the fact that Russia was first, Israel’s neighboring Muslim nations are having a fit about the U.S. announcement.
> 
> Turkey’s despotic leader Recep Tayyip Erdogan has said Donald Trump’s plan to declare Jerusalem the capital of Israel is a “red line” for Muslims and could see him breaking off diplomatic relations with Israel.
> 
> Palestinian President Abbas said, “Any American step related to the recognition of Jerusalem as the capital of Israel, or moving the US embassy to Jerusalem, represents a threat to the future of the peace process and is unacceptable for the Palestinians, Arabs and internationally.”
> 
> *Peace process? What peace process? Does the Palestinian mean the videos running on the official Palestinian Authority TV station telling their citizens to kill Jews? Or perhaps the way his government encourages terrorism by paying blood money to terrorists or their families.* How about the fact that everytime the negotiations get close to an agreement the Palestinian side pulls out of talks? Arafat did it and so did Abbas.


Questions, questions...

Related:

The false narrative of Middle East peace being hampered by embassy moving to Jerusalem



> Fact: we are no closer to true peace between the Palestinians and Israelis than we were two decades ago. During that time, we had president after president delay the promise we made before the turn of the millennium to recognize Jerusalem as the capital of Israel and move our embassy there from Tel Aviv. It hasn’t worked so far. Why keep doing it?


More questions.

Related (and Canadians still looking for a [Liberal] politician that hasn't been emasculated...)

Canada Will Not Move Embassy to Jerusalem



> The Trudeau government said it would not move its embassy in Israel to Jerusalem and will keep it in Tel Aviv, stressing it still does not recognize Jerusalem as Israel's capital city.
> 
> "Canada's long-standing position is that the status of Jerusalem can be resolved only as part of a general settlement of the Palestinian-Israeli dispute. This has been the policy of consecutive governments, both Liberal and Conservative," press secretary of the Ministry of Canada's Foreign Affairs Adam Austen said in a statement late Tuesday.


As an aside, while searching online for a link to the above story other than that found on MotherCorpse, I got a hit on this article from The Paper of Record back in '79. Apparently Joe Who couldn't find his cajones, either. In addition the observations by the father of The Spawn are enlightening.

Canada Abandons Plan to Move Its Israel Embassy to Jerusalem



> The Canadian Government abandoned its plan today to move its embassy from Tel Aviv to Jerusalem after receiving a report from a special Ambassador to the Middle East saying the step could have an adverse effect on the peace process in the region.


Kinda rings true with the quote from the second link above, no?


----------



## FeXL

Hey, Sweden, how's that multiculturalism workin' out for ya?

Sweden: Migration responsible for 300% increase in HIV cases



> The number of HIV-related illness in Sweden has grown from 1,684 in 2006 to 6,273 in 2016. That’s an increase of almost 300%.
> 
> According to Anders Tegnell of the Public Health Authority, this can be explained by migrant flows from countries where HIV is a major problem.


----------



## FeXL

Further from the Religion Of Peace.

Religious terrorism



> We are repeatedly scolded for not agreeing to the opinion that “Islam is a peaceful religion,” that “the Islamic Radical Terrorists don’t represent true Islam” and so on and so forth. Except when it comes to Israel, Islam proves it is not a religion of peace, but a religion of pure unadulterated terrorism. Take, for instance, the Islamic reactions to President Trump’s declaration that Jerusalem is the capital of Israel. Virtually every Islamic or Arab leader’s reaction is laced with threats of extreme violence against anything and everybody. The Islamic reaction to President Trump’s “Jerusalem is Israel’s capital” declaration exposes the true face of Islam as a religion of extreme violent terrorism.
> 
> *Arutz Sheva reported that “Sheikh Ahmed el-Tayeb, the Grand Imam of Al-Azhar, the supreme Islamic institution of Sunni Muslims, on Tuesday warned that “the gates of hell” will open if the United States goes through with plans to recognize Jerusalem as the capital of Israel and move its embassy to Jerusalem.” So, here you have the “Grand Imam” of the “supreme Islamic institution of the Sunni Muslims” proclaiming a clear grotesquely violent terroristic threat against everyone and everybody if Jerusalem is declared Israel’s capital. This is the Grand Imam of Egypt, a country that is supposedly at peace with Israel!*


Yeah, my bold.

There goes that narrative. Again...


----------



## FeXL

Denial. Not just a river in Egypt...

UK: Theresa May blames Trump for Islamic terrorism; foiled assassination plot



> Just six days ago President Trump repudiated Britain’s Prime Minister Theresa May, telling her she should “focus on the destructive Radical Islamic Terrorism that is taking place within the United Kingdom” instead of attacking him publicly for his choice of retweets.
> 
> At the time, the UK media breathlessly condemned President Trump, attempting to mislead the world as to the problem with Islamic extremism in the United Kingdom, once again trying to shift the focus onto a diminutive group by the name of Britain First.
> 
> The hysteria carried on for a few days unabated, with an emergency debate in Parliament, statements from the British Ambassador to the U.S., the Archbishop of Canterbury, the Mayor of London, the Home Secretary, and indeed the Prime Minister herself. Fast forward, just a little bit, to yesterday, and once again we’ve learned that President Trump’s instincts were correct.


----------



## Beej

CubaMark said:


> *Trump to recognize Jerusalem as capital of Israel*- World - CBC News


Moving the embassy to the capital sounds like recognizing reality. Apparently it's also consistent with U.S. law, and statements by previous presidents.


----------



## Macfury

Beej said:


> Moving the embassy to the capital sounds like recognizing reality. Apparently it's also consistent with U.S. law, and statements by previous presidents.


Since Jerusalem is the seat of Israel's government...


----------



## FeXL

Islamism in the Heart of France



> On October 25, 2017, the highest French administrative court, the Council of State (Conseil d’État), ordered the removal of a Roman Catholic cross from the top of a monument dedicated to Pope John Paul II in a public square in Ploërmel, Britanny. According to the France’s highest administrative court, this cross was said to violate the secular nature of the State. Not the statue of the ex-pope John Paul II by itself; just the cross above it.
> 
> Social media, in France and abroad — especially in Poland where John Paul II was born — flew into an immediate uproar: How could the government of a country considered the “eldest daughter of the Catholic church” ask for the removal of a Catholic cross in a tiny village that nobody even knew about before this incident?


----------



## FeXL

Islamist Immigrants in Germany Love Hitler



> Conservative Europeans have frequently complained that the wave of immigration from the Middle East seems to have gone hand in hand with a new surge of anti-Semitism. Progressive Europeans don't have the courage to publicly say that those immigrants admit they hate Jews.
> 
> German newspaper Bild investigated this matter. The results of the investigation show that although many immigrants have positive thoughts about Germany and its people, they're also extremely anti-Semitic.
> 
> "Until now, this discussion about anti-Semitism among immigrants was based on assumptions," Deidre Berger, director of the ACJ, comments. "Now we have a science-based picture: anti-Semitic resentments, anti-Semitic conspiracy theories and a categorical rejection of Israel are widely held among immigrants from the Middle East."
> 
> She adds that "the problem is bigger than we assumed previously."
> 
> When asked by social scientists whether they believe that it's bad for Israel to exist, the universal answer was: "yes, obviously."


----------



## FeXL

Ah, that much maligned Religion of Peace...

Gabon arrests dozens in knife attack that wounded two Danes



> Police in Gabon arrested dozens of people on Sunday over a knife attack in the capital apparently committed in retribution for "US attacks against Muslims", officials said.
> 
> The men detained were mostly traders and sellers in the popular market in Libreville where the attack occurred on Saturday -- and all are from west Africa, according to an AFP correspondent.
> 
> They were taken to police headquarters were they are due to be questioned, an official said.
> 
> "Operations are ongoing," government spokesman Alain-Claude Bilie By Nze told AFP. "We are not commenting at this stage."
> 
> Two Danish nationals working for the National Geographic channel were wounded in the attack, he said.
> 
> Police said the assailant is a 53-year-old Nigerian man who, according to witnesses, shouted "Allahu Akbar" (God is Greatest) during the attack.


Related:

Two men injured in Gabon knife attack in revenge for 'US attacks against Muslims'



> Two National Geographic magazine reporters have been wounded in a knife attack in Gabon's capital apparently committed in retribution for "US attacks against Muslims".
> 
> The Danish nationals were stabbed while shopping in a popular tourist area on Saturday.


----------



## FeXL

Nope. No way. Not a single Muslim on the planet attempting to introduce Sharia law anywhere in the west. Nosiree...

European Court to Decide if Islamic Sharia Law Can Override a Nation's Civil Law



> Can Islamic religious sharia law override a country's domestic law in Europe? That's a question the Grand Chamber of the European Court of Human Rights is weighing.
> 
> The Court heard a case this week that involves applying sharia law to a disagreement between citizens of Greece who are Muslims.


Further and yes, my emphasis:



> *Dieppe said an estimated 85 sharia courts are already operating in the UK.*


The balance of the article is worth the read.

So, CM, in the face of evidence to the contrary & considering your prior statement on these boards that you admit when proven wrong, I'll accept your admission of ignorance on this thread & consider the matter closed.


----------



## FeXL

Curiouser & curiouser...

What Life Was Like For Christians And Jews When Arabs Ruled Jerusalem



> Following President Donald Trump’s declaration that the U.S. would recognize Jerusalem as Israel’s capital, Palestinian Liberation Organization leader Saeb Erekat quickly shot back and demanded “equal rights for everyone living in historic Palestine.”
> 
> Protests over Trump’s move have sparked riots in Jerusalem, the Gaza Strip and even violent protests in Europe, from Germany to Sweden. But how exactly did Arab Muslims treat Christians and Jews when they ruled over Jerusalem for 19 years?
> 
> It appears Arabs were anything but tolerant toward either. The Daily Caller News Foundation examined Arab rule over the eastern half of Jerusalem from 1949 until 1967, and found that both Christians and Jews were routinely denied religious freedom and often faced persecution at the hands of the Arabs when Muslims were in charge of the eastern half of the holy city.


Excellent read.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Nope. No way. Not a single Muslim on the planet attempting to introduce Sharia law anywhere in the west. Nosiree...
> 
> European Court to Decide if Islamic Sharia Law Can Override a Nation's Civil Law
> 
> [....]
> 
> So, CM, in the face of evidence to the contrary & considering your prior statement on these boards that you admit when proven wrong, I'll accept your admission of ignorance on this thread & consider the matter closed.


A little full of yourself, as usual, FeXL.

Like most of the right-wing wackos, you continue to say and post things that say the opposite of what you believe, but somehow think they support your argument. A good case for seeking mental health counselling, on the face of it.

(1) You convincingly contribute to the stereotype of the social conservative who is incapable of seeing colour, let alone shades of gray, and your world appears to be starkly black and white. Sharia Law has some dreadfully backward and even cruel aspects to it; but it also has many components that favour women, for example, in the case of dividing up assets following a divorce. But "Sharia Law" is, I understand, a useful trigger for the right-wing crazies whose eyes go wide and whose blood boils at the mere mention.

(2) Sharia courts, in the UK, Canada, and other western areas, have been incorporated on a limited basis to serve the needs of muslims who wish to abide by it in these limited examples of property division, etc., but cannot override domestic laws, a point you and your ilk conveniently prefer to avoid discussing as you rant and rave in public fora.

(3) the article to which you linked supports the reality that currently, Sharia courts are secondary to the law of whichever land in which they have been given space in which to operate. The court case will hear an argument that would change that relationship. This is only gaining any attention (in your eyes) because:

_"We intervened in the case in order to make clear that sharia law is fundamentally incompatible with human rights," wrote Tim Dieppe, head of public policy of Christian Concern, on the organization's website. "We hope and pray that the judges will see this and act accordingly."_​
Yep. Some Christian with an axe to grind intervened in the court case to make some noise and no doubt attract donations from like-minded (i.e. scared) folk. The case in question also specifically deals with inheritances. It is also unclear if the ECHR's decision will be binding, or if it is an opinion in which it is non-binding. Lots of questions around this one.

In any case... 'tis the season. Maybe sit down in front of a nice fire, pour yourself something to relax, and actually try not to be so damn cantankerous and fearful this holiday season. I know I'm going to try to stay far away from certain topics in here for the next couple of weeks. I don't need the aggravation.

*Merry Christmas! Happy Hannukah! ¡Feliz Navidad!*


----------



## FeXL

Better'n being FOS, like you...



CubaMark said:


> A little full of yourself, as usual, FeXL.


Coming from the guy w/ regular shrink appointments, I'll take that under advisement.



CubaMark said:


> A good case for seeking mental health counselling, on the face of it.


Yet here you deny they exist. 



> This "implementation of sharia law" you mentioned doesn't exist


Which is it, CM? Your mind shot? Little amnesia when yer butt gets handed to you again, jes' like in the Alternative Energy thread? May want to get that dementia looked at...



CubaMark said:


> (2) Sharia courts, in the UK, Canada, and other western areas, have been incorporated on a limited basis to serve the needs of muslims who wish to abide by it in these limited examples of property division....


Yet, it's being tried in a court of law.

Ergo, somebody is attempting to do just that. And how long do you think it'll take before a successful appeal occurs?

Not long...



CubaMark said:


> (3) the article to which you linked supports the reality that currently, Sharia courts are secondary to the law of whichever land in which they have been given space in which to operate. The court case will hear an argument that would change that relationship.


Fundamentally, sharia law is incompatible w/ human rights. I don't care about the two or three things where they're not killing or raping. The issue is everything else.



CubaMark said:


> "We intervened in the case in order to make clear that sharia law is fundamentally incompatible with human rights,"


And just like gun control, once the foot is in the door, along comes the misogyny...



CubaMark said:


> The case in question also specifically deals with inheritances.


Only by you.



CubaMark said:


> Lots of questions around this one.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, Sweden, how's that multiculturalism workin' out for ya?

Sweden Forced to Raise Retirement Age To Pay For Mass Immigration Policy



> The increasing costs of population growth in Sweden, driven almost entirely mass migration, have forced the government to seriously consider raising the national retirement age to pay for the additional costs.
> 
> Swedish Socialist party Finance Minister Magdalena Andersson announced that the retirement age would likely be raised in the near future in order to offset increased welfare costs, Swedish newspaper Expressen reports.


Wait. Thought one of the Prog narratives was all these immigrants were s'pose to get jobs & fix the shortage of workers created by baby boomer retirees?


----------



## FeXL

Prog heads exploding everywhere.

UN warns of peddling of fear in European politics as Austria's 'dangerous' far-Right coalition is sworn in to power while protesters wave 'No Nazi pigs' signs in Vienna



> The far-right tilt of Austria's new coalition government marks a 'dangerous development' in Europe, the United Nations' human right's chief has warned today.
> 
> Prince Zeid Ra'ad Al Hussein, the UN High Commissioner for Human Rights, said he is 'very worried' about the surge of the far right, and cautioned against 'the peddling of fear' in European politics.
> 
> As Chancellor Sebastian Kurz was sworn into power in Vienna today, more than 2,000 people took part in demonstrations, brandishing placards such as 'refugees welcome' and 'Nazis out' and 'No Nazi pigs',


Anything that offends the UN is probably OK...


----------



## FeXL

'Cause them bitches is just askin' for it...

Indonesian province plans to outlaw ‘sexy’ clothes as solution to violence against women & children



> Throughout much of Indonesia, government officials are becoming increasingly aware that the country is facing a hidden epidemic of gender-based violence. While women’s rights activists are fighting to get the government to enact a draft bill to comprehensively address sexual violence (through mechanisms such as increased protections for victims and witnesses, increased access to justice, recovery and reparation mechanisms for victims) the regional representatives council for Bengkulu (DPRD), a province on the island of Sumatra, has a different idea for preventing violence against women and children in their region.
> 
> Their solution? Outlawing sexy clothes.


Yeppers. Dress the lot of 'em up in burlap potato sacks & sexual assaults will magically vaporize.

No need to inquire as to where the compassionate, intellectual left stands on this...


----------



## FeXL

Further from the Department of Multiculturalism & the Religion of Peace.

Braced for Boxing Day terror: Police protect Sydney shoppers by blocking off roads with huge semi-trailers and concrete bollards - after last week's car horror in Melbourne



> Authorities turned Sydney's shopping district into a fortress as tens of thousands of shoppers swarmed the city hunting for Boxing Day bargains.
> 
> Huge trucks and imposing concrete bollards blocked off usually busy roads near the city's bustling Pitt Street and Queen Victoria Building (QVB) precinct.
> 
> As uniformed police patrolled the streets, Daily Mail Australia spotted semi-trailers parked across roads near George Street and Market Street.


Tractor trailers _and_ Diversity Bollards!


----------



## FeXL

Whyever would they need this sort of thing?

Berlin New Year's Eve party to have a 'safe space' for women after hundreds reported being assaulted by men with migrant backgrounds at Cologne celebrations two years ago



> Berlin's main New Year's Eve party is to have a 'safe space' for women after hundreds reported being assaulted by men with migrant backgrounds at Cologne celebrations two years ago.
> 
> The secure zone, staffed by the German Red Cross, will be set up for the December 31 celebrations at the capital city's famous Brandenburg Gate.
> 
> Women have been told to seek help from other revellers if they feel harassed or threatened.


----------



## FeXL

Once again on the mindset we're dealing with here...

Outrage after irate man slaps a Muslim woman across the face after she told him it was her 'right' not to wear the hijab in Malaysia



> This is the moment an irate man slapped a Muslim woman in Malaysia when she told him it was her 'right' not to wear the hijab.
> 
> Footage shows the attacker berating a number of women sitting at a bus stop in the state of Penang, north west Malaysia and asking one about her faith and why she was not wearing a headscarf.
> 
> But when she explained that the hijab 'is our right' and a personal choice, he lashed out with the back of his hand, striking her across the face.


Moar, please!!!


----------



## FeXL

Hey, Great Britain, how's that multiculturalism workin' out for ya?

'You should have seen when I cut her neck, there was so much blood': Sick boast of 'evil' builder, 33, who 'raped and slit the throat of his make-up artist niece, 20, then hid her body in a freezer at client's £1.5m home'



> A builder ordered his 20-year-old niece to get into a freezer as part of a plan to freeze her to death after raping her in the vacant £1.5m home of a client where he later slit her throat, a court heard today.
> 
> Mujahid Arshid, 33, planned to abduct and kill 'attractive' Celine Dookhran, 20, and another woman, 21, for weeks after becoming enraged they had boyfriends, the Old Bailey heard.
> 
> Opening his trial at the Old Bailey, prosecutor Crispin Aylett QC said it was a 'simply horrific' case.


Understatement of the century.

Caution: extremely graphic.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Hey, Great Britain, how's that multiculturalism workin' out for ya?
> 
> 'You should have seen when I cut her neck, there was so much blood': Sick boast of 'evil' builder, 33, who 'raped and slit the throat of his make-up artist niece, 20, then hid her body in a freezer at client's £1.5m home'.


Will you be dedicating as much of your outrage to white murderers and rapists, or are you only interested in ones with foreign names?

Where's your outrage over the family in California that kept their 13 children shackled to a bed? Oh, that's right, those were "model Christians", so they get a pass from you.

I see you also haven't commented in your typical enraged fashion about Bruce McArthur, who is alleged to have killed two gay men in Toronto. Ah, right, not muslimy-enough.

How about the ex-boyfriend who killed Holly Hamilton in east Hamilton (sic)? He's brown, at least... that's kinda muslimy, right?

Seriously, FeXL. It's pathological with you.


----------



## Macfury

I think FeXL is reacting to a prog narrative that seems to give Muslims a weird sort of free pass not offered Christians and others. For example, going after Christian bakers who don't want to bake a gay wedding cake, but not Muslim bakers who refuse to do the same.



CubaMark said:


> Will you be dedicating as much of your outrage to white murderers and rapists, or are you only interested in ones with foreign names?


----------



## FeXL

Any time you want to start comparing numbers, let me know.

I can put 500 links to Islamic atrocities on these boards in minutes, most of them in Europe & the lion's share of which are committed by refugees & immigrants.

An easily identifiable problem with an equally easy solution.



CubaMark said:


> Will you be dedicating as much of your outrage to white murderers and rapists, or are you only interested in ones with foreign names?


Thirteen? Brutal... 

Hey, CM, you hear about the more than a thousand women who were sexually assaulted on New Year's eve 2016 in Germany by Muslim refugees?

Or the 1595 people who were killed in the name of Islam during the Ramadan Bombathon in 2017?

Or the 1036 people who were killed by Muslims this past December?

Or the 218 who have been killed by Islamists this last week?

Or the yearly total for 2017, 15701 deaths by the Religion of Peace?

You wanna talk numbers? All day, baby.

Blacks, whites, purples, greens, Christians, Zoroastrians, Wikkans, whatever. Bring 'em...



CubaMark said:


> Where's your outrage over the family in California that kept their 13 children shackled to a bed? Oh, that's right, those were "model Christians", so they get a pass from you.


What's seriously pathological is that you have no clew what's going on in the world around you.



CubaMark said:


> Seriously, FeXL. It's pathological with you.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Hey, CM, you hear about the more than a thousand women who were sexually assaulted on New Year's eve 2016 in Germany by Muslim refugees?


Your wet dreams on the topic notwithstanding, your sources are as reliable as ever. Specifically on the New Year's Eve rape-a-thon by those horrible refugee types:

*Frankfurt Police Say Reports of 2017 New Year’s Mass Sex Assaults Were ‘Without Foundation’*
_After news outlets worldwide repeated claims about "migrant sex mob" assaults in Germany, Frankfurt police determined that the claims were baseless._​
OH, but of course, there simply _must_ be some kind of _conspiracy_ to protect the reputation of the muslim horde, right? 

*Now, please go away.*


----------



## Macfury

Why are you debunking an event that occurred a year later, CM?


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Why are you debunking an event that occurred a year later, CM?


First off, I could care less what he says about Frankfurt police. Most of the attacks occurred in Cologne & Berlin, anyway.

Second, the best he can come up with is lying Snopes? Sheeeeit. Guess MJ didn't cover that event...

Third, notice he concentrates on the extant assaulted & nothing, zero, on the tens of thousands of dead from the Religion of Peace. I guess those ones are OK by him. Or maybe he's still looking up what Zoroastrianism means...

And, fourth, if these attacks are all specious, maybe he could explain why there were Muslim male free zones put aside for the 2017 New Year's revelry?


----------



## Beej

*Bitcoin and cryptocurrencies*

There are many articles on the topic, so I picked a recent one that spends time on individuals.

As Bitcoin sinks, wildly rich cryptocurrency enthusiasts party hard on annual Blockchain Cruise: â€˜There's nowhere I'd rather be' | Financial Post



> “This is something that you either believe in or not,” said Moas, who has become a crypto-celebrity after issuing stratospheric price forecasts for Bitcoin.


The topic is fun to watch, whether you dig into the technology, economics, or psychology.


----------



## FeXL

Love the concept.

Switzerland Rejects Citizenship Bids of Residents Who Have Been on Welfare



> A new civil rights act has come into force in Switzerland that prevents residents who have been on welfare in the past three years from becoming citizens unless they pay back the money they received to the state.
> 
> The new regulations will make it impossible for asylum seekers and migrants who have lived off state handouts in the last three years to become citizens even if they have lived in Switzerland as permanent residents for the required time to make a citizenship application, Kronen Zeitung reports.


More:



> The previous law allowed migrants to apply for citizenship as long as they were not on state benefits at the time of their application.
> 
> Along with the welfare stipulation, *the new act requires migrants to demonstrate a greater level of integration than before* including making them prove they have a certain number of Swiss friends and acquaintances.


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

Draw your own conclusions.

One in eight Swedish women will be raped in their lifetimes and that is a low estimate



> Shocking new statistics have been released by the Swedish bureau for crime statistics (BRÅ). It shows a detrimental increase in rapes in the last few years in Sweden.
> 
> The figures show that in 2017 there were 7,230 rapes in Sweden. A 10 percent increase from 2016 which saw 6,720 rapes. Not taking into account any further increases in rapes in the future, this would mean that 12.2% (or 1 in 8) of women in Sweden will be raped during their lifetimes.


----------



## FeXL

It's called the reality of the situation...

Insurance companies deny claims drivers called Mohammed are charged more to get on the road than motorists with names like John Smith



> Insurance companies have today denied claims that drivers named Mohammed are charged more to get on the road.
> 
> An investigation suggested some of Britain's largest insurance companies charged less when a driver had the name 'John Smith'.
> 
> According to The Sun, a John Smith living in Leicester had to pay less for the same policy than a man who had the name Mohammed Ali.


As a young male my insurance rates were much higher than a female driver of the same age with the same driving record.


----------



## FeXL

Curious CM hasn't posted a single article about this...

215,000,000 Christians Persecuted, Mostly by Muslims



> "215 million Christians experience high levels of persecution" around the world, according to Open Doors, a human rights organization. On its recently released World Watch List 2018, which ranks the world's 50 worst nations wherein to be Christian, 3,066 Christians were killed, 1,252 abducted, and 1,020 raped or sexually harassed on account of their faith; and 793 churches were attacked or destroyed.
> 
> The Islamic world had the lion's share of this persecution; 38 of the 50 worst nations are Muslim-majority. The report further cites "Islamic oppression" behind the "extreme persecution" that prevails in eight of the 10 worst nations. In short, the overwhelming majority of persecution that these 215 million Christians experience around the world — especially the worst forms, such as rape and murder — occurs at the hands of Muslims.


----------



## FeXL

A story about _real_ feminists.

"I Am Sick of Hijab, Sharia Law, Sharia Police"



> Feminists claim to be champions of women rights around the world. They argue that "universality" is a key component of their cause.
> 
> Perhaps it is worthwhile, though, to examine their nice slogans against reality.
> 
> Women took to the street recently in the front lines of protests in the Islamic Republic of Iran. The demands of the women were clear: Remove Sharia law, eliminate the obligatory hijab, improve the rights of women, and not to treat women as slaves and second-class citizens. Simple.
> 
> Many women demonstrated their resistance by bravely removing their hijab, thereby violating the Islamist law of the land. One photograph that has become a symbol of the protests on social media, is of an Iranian woman raising her fist in the air while she goes walks through tear gas. A video and pictures that also have become a symbol of the protests, show an unidentified woman removing her hijab, placing it on a stick and waving it. She was reportedly arrested shortly after her act of defiance.


More:



> Where are the feminists and mainstream leftist media? These women need support right now. They are facing severe retribution. *If you want to see true feminists, these women are the real promoters of women's rights: they are risking their lives.* They are not just uttering nice slogans in a nice, safe environment.
> 
> No one is asking Western feminists to be as brave as these women. Cannot they just simply issue a statement of support from behind their comfortable desks? Can they really keep on turning such a blind eye on what they claim is their important cause?


Bold mine.

Brave souls.


----------



## CubaMark

eMacMan said:


> Yep the chemical attack occurred right after Trump declared it was up to Syrians to choose how they were governed. Conveniently Assad was blamed and the gas labeled Sarin.
> 
> Evidence is now fairly conclusive it was Chlorine gas that ISIS had been collecting. Everything else I would consider undetermined.


*And today we have this:*

*Now Mattis Admits There Was No Evidence Assad Used Poison Gas on His People*

Lost in the hyper-politicized hullabaloo surrounding the Nunes Memorandum and the Steele Dossier was the striking statement by Secretary of Defense James Mattis that the U.S. has “no evidence” that the Syrian government used the banned nerve agent Sarin against its own people.

This assertion flies in the face of the White House (NSC) Memorandum which was rapidly produced and declassified to justify an American Tomahawk missile strike against the Shayrat airbase in Syria.

Mattis offered no temporal qualifications, which means that both the 2017 event in Khan Sheikhoun and the 2013 tragedy in Ghouta are unsolved cases in the eyes of the Defense Department and Defense Intelligence Agency.

** * **​
Mattis went on to acknowledge that “aid groups and others” had provided evidence and reports but stopped short of naming President Assad as the culprit.

There were casualties from organophosphate poisoning in both cases; that much is certain. But America has accused Assad of direct responsibility for Sarin attacks and even blamed Russia for culpability in the Khan Sheikhoun tragedy.

Now its own military boss has said on the record that we have no evidence to support this conclusion. In so doing, Mattis tacitly impugned the interventionists who were responsible for pushing the “Assad is guilty” narrative twice without sufficient supporting evidence, at least in the eyes of the Pentagon.

This dissonance between the White House and the Department of Defense is especially troubling when viewed against the chorus of weapons of mass destruction (WMD) experts who have been questioning the (Obama and Trump) White House narratives concerning chemical weapons in Syria since practically the moment these “Assad-ordered events” occurred.

Serious, experienced chemical weapons experts and investigators such as Hans Blix, Scott Ritter, Gareth Porter and Theodore Postol have all cast doubt on “official” American narratives regarding President Assad employing Sarin.

(Newsweek)​


----------



## Freddie_Biff

CubaMark said:


> *And today we have this:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Now Mattis Admits There Was No Evidence Assad Used Poison Gas on His People*
> 
> 
> 
> Lost in the hyper-politicized hullabaloo surrounding the Nunes Memorandum and the Steele Dossier was the striking statement by Secretary of Defense James Mattis that the U.S. has “no evidence” that the Syrian government used the banned nerve agent Sarin against its own people.
> 
> 
> 
> This assertion flies in the face of the White House (NSC) Memorandum which was rapidly produced and declassified to justify an American Tomahawk missile strike against the Shayrat airbase in Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> Mattis offered no temporal qualifications, which means that both the 2017 event in Khan Sheikhoun and the 2013 tragedy in Ghouta are unsolved cases in the eyes of the Defense Department and Defense Intelligence Agency.
> 
> 
> 
> ** * **​
> 
> 
> Mattis went on to acknowledge that “aid groups and others” had provided evidence and reports but stopped short of naming President Assad as the culprit.
> 
> 
> 
> There were casualties from organophosphate poisoning in both cases; that much is certain. But America has accused Assad of direct responsibility for Sarin attacks and even blamed Russia for culpability in the Khan Sheikhoun tragedy.
> 
> 
> 
> Now its own military boss has said on the record that we have no evidence to support this conclusion. In so doing, Mattis tacitly impugned the interventionists who were responsible for pushing the “Assad is guilty” narrative twice without sufficient supporting evidence, at least in the eyes of the Pentagon.
> 
> 
> 
> This dissonance between the White House and the Department of Defense is especially troubling when viewed against the chorus of weapons of mass destruction (WMD) experts who have been questioning the (Obama and Trump) White House narratives concerning chemical weapons in Syria since practically the moment these “Assad-ordered events” occurred.
> 
> 
> 
> Serious, experienced chemical weapons experts and investigators such as Hans Blix, Scott Ritter, Gareth Porter and Theodore Postol have all cast doubt on “official” American narratives regarding President Assad employing Sarin.
> 
> 
> 
> (Newsweek)​




"Two men say they're Jesus; one of 'em must be wrong." – Mark Knopfler


----------



## Macfury

Freddie_Biff said:


> "Two men say they're Jesus; one of 'em must be wrong." – Mark Knopfler


What do you say about the issue at hand? Any opinion... or just lyrics from old songs?


----------



## eMacMan

CubaMark said:


> *And today we have this:*
> 
> *Now Mattis Admits There Was No Evidence Assad Used Poison Gas on His People*
> Lost in the hyper-politicized hullabaloo surrounding the Nunes Memorandum and the Steele Dossier was the striking statement by Secretary of Defense James Mattis that the U.S. has “no evidence” that the Syrian government used the banned nerve agent Sarin against its own people.
> 
> This assertion flies in the face of the White House (NSC) Memorandum which was rapidly produced and declassified to justify an American Tomahawk missile strike against the Shayrat airbase in Syria.
> 
> Mattis offered no temporal qualifications, which means that both the 2017 event in Khan Sheikhoun and the 2013 tragedy in Ghouta are unsolved cases in the eyes of the Defense Department and Defense Intelligence Agency.
> 
> ** * **​
> Mattis went on to acknowledge that “aid groups and others” had provided evidence and reports but stopped short of naming President Assad as the culprit.
> 
> There were casualties from organophosphate poisoning in both cases; that much is certain. But America has accused Assad of direct responsibility for Sarin attacks and even blamed Russia for culpability in the Khan Sheikhoun tragedy.
> 
> Now its own military boss has said on the record that we have no evidence to support this conclusion. In so doing, Mattis tacitly impugned the interventionists who were responsible for pushing the “Assad is guilty” narrative twice without sufficient supporting evidence, at least in the eyes of the Pentagon.
> 
> This dissonance between the White House and the Department of Defense is especially troubling when viewed against the chorus of weapons of mass destruction (WMD) experts who have been questioning the (Obama and Trump) White House narratives concerning chemical weapons in Syria since practically the moment these “Assad-ordered events” occurred.
> 
> Serious, experienced chemical weapons experts and investigators such as Hans Blix, Scott Ritter, Gareth Porter and Theodore Postol have all cast doubt on “official” American narratives regarding President Assad employing Sarin.
> 
> (Newsweek)​


Those of us who do not trust the Clinton News Cabal have been aware from day one that those were staged events, intended to smear the Assad Government.


----------



## Macfury

eMacMan said:


> Those of us who do not trust the Clinton News Cabal have been aware from day one that those were staged events, intended to smear the Assad Government.


Yep.


----------



## FeXL

Ah, but were they _Russkie_ lizards...

'The West used lizards to spy on Iran': Head of country's armed forces claims reptiles that can 'attract atomic waves' were used by spies to locate nuclear facilities



> Western spies used lizards which can 'attract atomic waves' to spy on Iran's nuclear programme, the former chief-of-staff of the nation's armed forces has claimed.
> 
> Hassan Firuzabadi, senior military advisor to supreme leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei, said he did not know the details of the cases, but that the West had often used tourists, scientists and environmentalists to spy on Iran.


----------



## FeXL

Defund & dismember the lot of them...

SHOCK CLAIM: U.N. Aid Workers Have Committed '60,000 Rapes' In The Last Decade



> In a shocking report out this week, a former U.N. official accuses the agency of harboring hundreds, if not thousands, of criminals in its foreign service, and claims that U.N. aid workers have committed more than 60,000 rapes and sexual assaults over the course of the last decade.
> 
> The Times of London reports that Andrew MacLeod, the former "chief of operations at the U.N.’s Emergency Co-ordination Centre" told U.N. officials last month that "he estimated that 60,000 rapes had been carried out by UN staff in the past decade, with 3,300 paedophiles working in the organisation and its agencies."
> 
> MacLeod also told officials that he believed sexual predators specifically applied for foreign aid jobs so that they could get closer to vulnerable populations, including helpless women and children living in abject poverty.
> 
> “There are tens of thousands of aid workers around the world with paedophile tendencies, but if you wear a Unicef T-shirt nobody will ask what you’re up to,” MacLeod told the Sun newspaper. “You have the impunity to do whatever you want. It is endemic across the aid industry across the world. The system is at fault, and should have stopped this years ago.”


Top UNICEF children's rights campaigner - who led UK's anti-smacking campaign - is jailed for rape of boy, 12, in latest charity sex scandal



> A leading children's rights campaigner, who helped governments around the world tackle the issue of abuse, has been jailed for raping a 12-year-old boy.
> 
> Former UNICEF consultant Peter Newell admitted three counts of indecent assault and two counts of buggery and was sentenced to six years, eight months in prison.
> 
> He has also been placed on the sex offenders register indefinitely.


Government knew about sexual abuse scandal in the aid sector involving 300 people, former Aid Secretary Priti Patel says 



> The Government knew about a looming sexual abuse scandal within the aid sector involving 300 people, the former International Development Secretary has claimed as she accused charities of creating a “culture of denial”.
> 
> Amid fresh allegations over an alleged prostitution scandal embroiling Oxfam, Priti Patel claimed that instances of sexual abuse were “well documented”, adding that the disclosures were “just the tip of the iceberg”.


More:



> “People knew in DFID, I raised this directly with my department at the time…. The UN said last year there were 120 cases involving 300 people - and that is just the tip of the iceberg”


Oxfam did not ban staff from using prostitutes as it would infringe their 'civil liberties'



> Oxfam refused to ban staff from using prostitutes saying it would "infringe their civil liberties", a training manual has revealed.
> 
> The guidance, still available on the charity's website, says that they "strongly discourage" their workers from paying for sex but a total ban would be "impractical".


Oxfam chief: Sex-abuse claims a "stain" on the organization



> Reports that Oxfam staff members sexually exploited people in crisis zones are "a stain" that shames the charity, the organization's chief said in an interview broadcast Friday.
> 
> Executive director Winnie Byanyima said she is appointing an independent commission to investigate the allegations that staff members used prostitutes in earthquake-ravaged Haiti and possibly other crisis areas. She urged all victims of abuse to come forward.


Relief Agency Oxfam Relieved Their Own Sexual Tensions in Haiti by Hiring Prostitutes for an Orgy-Like Party



> “These girls wearing Oxfam T-shirts, running around half-naked, it was like a full-on Caligula orgy. It was unbelievable. It was crazy."
> 
> The governmental/managerial class, which is quite convinced that they are super-smart, virtuous, and competent, continues to be baffled at why people do not trust it and in fact deny that they are super-smart, virtuous, and competent.


----------



## FeXL

WATCH: ‘Do Not Test Israel’s Resolve,’ Netanyahu Warns Iranian ‘Tyrants’ While Waving Piece of Drone



> Wielding a fragment of an Iranian drone downed in Israel last week, Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu on Sunday warned Tehran not to “test Israel’s resolve.”
> 
> “Mr. Zarif, do you recognize this? You should, it’s yours. You can take back with you a message to the tyrants of Tehran — do not test Israel’s resolve!” Netanyahu said at the Munich Security Conference, which was also attended by Iranian Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif.


----------



## FeXL

I think they should just give him a one way ticket to China...

China demands 'severe' punishment for American accused of breaking off terracotta warrior's thumb after selfie 



> Reports said that Michael Rohana, aged 24, from the state of Delaware, was attending an 'ugly Christmas jumper party' at the institute on Decemeber 21 last year when he made his way into the museum's special exhibit, Terracotta Warriors of the First Emperor.
> 
> China's Xinhua news agency, citing the FBI, said Rohana "used a cellular telephone as a flashlight, looked at various exhibits displayed in the then-closed showroom, stepped up onto a platform supporting one of the statues, and took a selfie with it".
> 
> "Rohana, according to the affidavit, put his hand on the left hand of the statue, appeared to break something off from the Calvaryman's left hand and put it in his pocket, and then left."


F'ing millenials... XX)

Had an opportunity to see the Terracotta Warriors display in Seattle last summer. Stunning...


----------



## FeXL

Hey, Sweden, how's that multiculturalism workin' out for ya?

Swedish Security Service: Number of jihadis has gone from hundreds to thousands in just a few years



> “The number of people in so-called extremist environments is growing, and the figure has gone from hundreds to thousands in just a few years, according to Säpo.”
> 
> Why is that? Because of the immigration policies that the Swedish government is pursuing indefatigably, even at the expense of the safety and security of Swedish citizens. Will those policies be scrapped, or even reexamined? Of course not. That would be “Islamophobic.”


Related:

Sweden Became 'Jihadi Hot Spot' to Avoid 'Racist' Label - Researcher



> In several terrorist attacks performed across Europe, a connection between the perpetrators and Sweden has been established. Jihadist recruitment in the Nordic country has been made possible by politicians' reluctance to address the problem for fear of being labeled "racist," Swedish Defense College researcher Peder Hyllengren argued.


Related, too:

Violent crime in Sweden is soaring. When will politicians act?



> It’s widely known that gang members are mainly first- and second-generation immigrants, and problems are rampant in what police euphemistically refer to as ‘vulnerable areas’. Thus the gang wars serve as a constant reminder of Sweden’s failed migration and integration policies. This is a problem for the government (and even the opposition) in a country that prides itself on being a ‘humanitarian superpower’. And yet politicians, in government and opposition, seem particularly concerned that violence in immigrant suburbs is a PR problem, a threat to the image of Sweden, and that the remedy is spin.


Further on “Islamophobia":


----------



## FeXL

Hey, Germany, how's that multiculturalism workin' out for ya?

Germany has no budget for its elderly, but will spend 93 billion on migrants 



> We’ve heard a lot of stories from Germany’s elderly. Some have to pay thousands of euros a year on healthcare, amounts they either cannot pay or amounts that lead to family struggles.
> 
> It’s a crippling shame how Germany treats the people who reconstructed the country after World War II.


Sounds just like how Juthdin treats Canada's veterans, no?

Related:

German food bank BANS migrants, saying influx of foreigners has stopped elderly and single mothers receiving free meals



> A food bank in Germany has temporarily stopped taking on new foreign clients after saying a huge influx of migrants had displaced desperate locals.
> 
> Joerg Sartor, chairman of the Essener Tafel charity that serves free meals to the poor in the western city of Essen, said: 'We want the German granny to be able to keep coming to us'.
> 
> He said especially German elderly people and single mothers had been gradually displaced over the past two years as the share of migrants had risen to three-quarters of recipients.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Further on “Islamophobia":


*Your sources are as accurate as usual, FeXL...*  XX) :yawn:

Hitchens was no fan of Islam (or Christianity, or any religion), but in this case, your meme is _FAKE NEWS!!!_

The actual source:


----------



## FeXL

Fake news? It's no wonder you Progs think The Clinton News Network is reputable. You can't tell the difference between Fake News & what may _possibly_ be a case of improper attribution. At least my source got the quote correct, which is the meat of the issue anyways.

The quote was accurate as posted, according to your example. Hardly fake. Unlike your "Clock Girl" & the subsequent thread you created, including not waiting for the actual facts of the story to come out (curiously, something you accuse others of, especially me, hypocrite) and then making up your own narrative as you went along. Find a mirror & look long & hard in it before you start pointing your finger at anybody else. You FUBAR'd big time there, sunshine.

As to improper attribution, perhaps, but yer gonna have to provide a little more than an undocumented screen shot to prove your case.

BTW, how's the analysis coming on that Globull Warming task I set out for you a few weeks back? If you're stalled, there's no shame in admitting you don't have an f'ing clew...



CubaMark said:


> Hitchens was no fan of Islam (or Christianity, or any religion), but in this case, your meme is _FAKE NEWS!!!_


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> As to improper attribution, perhaps, but yer gonna have to provide a little more than an undocumented screen shot to prove your case.


Given that Andrew Cummins is no longer on Twitter (or has changed his handle), and I've yet to find an archive tied to that @vodkaninja account, you'll have to make do with the results of a general scan of the web in which many, many folks of some repute have indicated the misattribution to Hitchens. Certainly more corroborating evidence than much of what you tend to post.



> BTW, how's the analysis coming on that Globull Warming task I set out for you a few weeks back? If you're stalled, there's no shame in admitting you don't have an f'ing clew...


I don't take marching orders from you. I'm also not a climate scientist (nor, might I add, are you, despite your frequent bluster). 

Long ago I attempted to redirect all of this ridiculous back-and-forth on whether or not climate change had a human origin, toward something more productive: a discussion as to what coastal communities specifically and humanity in general can do in order to address / prepare for / mitigate rising sea levels. Disaster preparedness. Stuff like that. But folks appear far more interested in screaming about the scientific practices of adjusting data to account for collection / interpretation errors... things about which I highly doubt they have much of an understanding.


----------



## Macfury

Given that sea levels are rising only infinitesimally, largely the result of rising ocean floors, you're off the hook.



CubaMark said:


> Long ago I attempted to redirect all of this ridiculous back-and-forth on whether or not climate change had a human origin, toward something more productive: a discussion as to what coastal communities specifically and humanity in general can do in order to address / prepare for / mitigate rising sea levels.


----------



## FeXL

Well, where is it then? You called BS, it's up to you to support your case.



CubaMark said:


> ...you'll have to make do with the results of a general scan of the web in which many, many folks of some repute have indicated the misattribution to Hitchens.


Right. Clock girl...



CubaMark said:


> Certainly more corroborating evidence than much of what you tend to post.


Nobody issued orders. I asked you to explain the connection between those apparently disparate points. Don't need to be a climate scientist to do that. Only need to be informed on the topic. There's no shame admitting you're not...



CubaMark said:


> I don't take marching orders from you.


No, you most certainly are _not_. As such and, using this ruler of yours, please refrain from commenting on any topic on these boards you have not been specifically trained in. Seeing as there's no <snerk> sociology thread, that outta shut you up, permanent-like. Although I must say, you have much to contribute to the Fake News in the MSM thread...

I've never claimed to be a climate scientist. I am, however, moderately well read on the topic. Enough so that I can smell the BS that's being shovelled to me...



CubaMark said:


> I'm also not a climate scientist (nor, might I add, are you, despite your frequent bluster).


Why? The rate of sea level rise has not accelerated recently. In fact, if you look at the actual numbers, there is some evidence of deceleration.

In addition, there is peer-reviewed research that indicates some of the islands that claim they are in peril from sea level rise are, in fact, gaining ground.

How do you square that circle?



CubaMark said:


> ...a discussion as to what coastal communities specifically and humanity in general can do in order to address / prepare for / mitigate rising sea levels.


Once again, your ignorance of the topic rears its ugly head. I can see why you don't often address the topic. It's simply less embarrassing.

Let me clarify for you: How many times does the data need to be adjusted to compensate for that myriad of variables you noted? Once should be more than sufficient, no?

Then why are the numbers regularly massaged? As in, often times, more than once a year? And why would we be regularly massaging numbers from 20, 50, a hunnert years ago? Wouldn't they have already been adjusted for the variables?



CubaMark said:


> But folks appear far more interested in screaming about the scientific practices of adjusting data to account for collection / interpretation errors... things about which I highly doubt they have much of an understanding.


----------



## FeXL

"Don't Dare Sit with Us if You Want to Live"
Muslim Persecution of Christians, September 2017



> "They get paid for every Coptic Christian girl they bring in. In some cases, police provide the kidnappers with drugs they seize. The drugs are then given to the girls to weaken their resistance... I even know of cases in which police offered helped to beat up the girls to make them recite the Islamic creed." — World Watch Monitor, Egypt; September 14, 2017.
> 
> On September 14, a court sentenced a Christian man to death for "blasphemy" against the prophet of Islam. Nadeem James, a 27-year-old father of two, was originally arrested in July 2016, after a Muslim angry with him for personal reasons falsely accused James, who is illiterate, of texting a poem deemed "blasphemous" of Muhammad. — Pakistan.
> 
> School textbooks taught her that "it was the Christians who wanted to plunder the lands and the riches of the Muslim world" and Turks merely responded by "defend[ing] what was rightfully theirs." (In reality, modern day Turkey consists of territory that was Christian for more than a thousand years before it was conquered by Turks in the name of jihad.) "Everything is used to make the Christians look like villains," she said, adding, "It's the same all through Muslim countries." — Turkey.


----------



## FeXL

Curious the Berlin police didn't release a description of the attackers. Not...

British student, 18, is viciously beaten and raped by two men who cornered her in a shisha bar during a college trip to Berlin



> An 18-year-old British student was beaten and raped by two men in Berlin while visiting the German city on a college trip to a film festival.
> 
> She was attacked at a shisha bar after she lost her friends on a night out near the city's Potsdamer Platz.
> 
> Sources told the Sun that she was cornered by the men before being locked in a room where they beat her.
> 
> The girl had to spend two nights in hospital after the attack because of the severity of the injuries and the trauma caused by it.


----------



## FeXL

So, let's talk white privilege some.

South Africa Votes To Seize White-Owned Land Without Compensation



> South Africa’s parliament voted Tuesday to move forward with an amendment to the country’s constitution that would allow the government to seize and redistribute white-owned land without compensation.
> 
> The motion was brought by the radical Marxist Economic Freedom Fighters (EFF) party and was widely supported by the ruling African National Congress, which controls almost two-thirds of the parliament. The measure passed by a vote of 241 to 83, reports Reuters.
> 
> EFF leader Julius Malema, a longtime proponent of land expropriation, said the “time for reconciliation is over. Now is the time for justice.”


SHOCKING: South African Parliament Votes To Seize Land Owned By All White Farmers



> On Tuesday in South Africa, a shocking vote in the National Assembly ruled that white South African farmers will be removed from their land. The vote, prompted by a motion brought by radical Marxist opposition leader Julius Malema, was not even close; 241 legislators voted for it with only 83 voting against it. *Malema told his supporters in 2016 he was “not calling for the slaughter of white people — at least for now.”*


My bold.

He sounds nice...

Related:

Colin Kaepernick supports seizing land from white farmers and redistributing to black citizens



> If this comes as a surprise, you really haven’t been paying attention.
> 
> Radical former NFL player Colin Kaepernick expressed support on social media of reports that South Africa’s new black president plans to seize land owned by white farmers since the 1600s — expropriation — and redistribute the property to black citizens.


----------



## FeXL

When even the Paper of Record takes note...

Even NYT's Can't Ignore Europe's Suicide



> The results from the Italian election are in, and the results should not be a surprise;
> 
> _A right-wing alliance led by former Prime Minister Silvio Berlusconi's Forza Italia took the lead in Italy's general election, according to preliminary results published Monday morning, but the country now faces a hung parliament and a struggle for power.
> 
> Forza Italia, the far-right Northern League and Brothers of Italy together took about 37 percent of the vote, followed by the euroskeptic 5-Star Movement (M5S) with about 32 percent._​
> Immigration, again, is the driving force of elections. The temperature is continuing to rise, and as the political establishment in Europe refuses to act, expect more "fringe" parties to move to the front.
> 
> Italy is just the latest example, more will follow. Until the source of this instability is addressed, this will continue to be the driving force pulling Europe and Europeans apart.


----------



## FeXL

The Russkies again?! This time in Italy?!

Ex-Obama UN envoy blames Russia for anti-establishment success in Italy’s elections



> One of the key people behind the policies that destabilized Libya and Syria, causing a flood of refugees to Europe, accused Russia of influencing the Italian elections after voters gave the cold shoulder to establishment parties.
> 
> *Russia’s utility as the universal scapegoat cannot be underestimated these days.* A historically-separatist region votes for independence? Russia! Somebody on the internet smeared your candidate? Russia! Extreme cold comes from the east? Er… Russia probably still wants _“thousands and thousands and thousands”_ killed by the cold, as one member of the UK cabinet claimed, and sells its gas to freezing Britons as deception.
> 
> _In the past 2 years, Putin has won elections in the United States, Austria, Czechia & now Italy. He's also delivered Brexit & performed well in France & Germany. It's because there are no problems in the west & a large amount of people only vote to make Russia happy._​


Bold mine.

:lmao:


----------



## FeXL

This, _this_, is what happens in Sharia courts the world over. Including those introduced into _Western_ countries...

'Hair-Raising': Sharia Law Makes Its Debut in Swedish Court



> "The man stems from a good family, unlike the woman." With this argument, a Swedish court has acquitted an Iraqi man charged with abusing his wife, sparking outrage over the first instance where "Sharia Law" was applied by the Nordic nation's legal system.
> 
> In a landmark case, the Solna District Court has acquitted an Iraqi man suspected of abusing wife by pushing her against furniture, pulling her hair and hitting her face with a shoe. The court called the credibility of the woman's testimony into question, stressing her "lowly" parentage, the daily newspaper Aftonbladet reported.
> 
> In addition to stressing that the man "came from a good family," unlike the woman, the court ruled that the fact that the woman turned to the police instead of the husband's family "further" undermined her credibility.


----------



## eMacMan

I have long recognized that the Lamestream is just the western version of Pravda or Herr Goebbels. So when I see a story like this, I am extremely suspicious.
Deadline day: U.K. PM May gives Putin an ultimatum over Russian ex-spy’s poisoning | Calgary Herald

Why would Russia even care at this point and why would it want to stir up more problems when the western powers are desperately trying to revive the cold war? 

OTOH given that Cold War Revivalism, MI-5 or is it MI-6 would be the more logical perpetrator. Then blame it on the Rooskies and divert more cash to your arms peddling buds.


----------



## FeXL

Gotta go where the voters are...

Meet the Mexican presidential hopeful who campaigned in California



> A presidential hopeful visited California earlier this month to slam President Donald Trump, assure immigrants he stood by them and meet with leaders like University of California President Janet Napolitano.
> 
> That presidential hopeful is running for high office in Mexico — not the U.S.
> 
> The visit by Ricardo Anaya, 39, to California has raised eyebrows in the U.S. where it is rare to see presidential candidates from a foreign country engaging in campaign activities with *Americans.*


Bold mine.

Americans? Don't you mean illegal aliens?


----------



## Beej

The Open vs Closed Divide
https://www.economist.com/blogs/bagehot/2018/03/globalisation



> Middle-class people are more “open” than working class people in part because they have not experienced the sharp end of globalisation.
> 
> The other reason is that many professions have deliberately rigged the market so that they are protected from global competition. They can support openness in theory because they have succeeded in protecting their own chunks of the economy with moats and drawbridges.


The article has a number of good points about self interest masquerading as tolerance, and ends with a sort of dark open ended argument. Good weekend reading.


----------



## FeXL

Praise Allah & pass the baby!!!

Imam who damaged 2-yr-old girl's private part says zipper opened by itself



> In Mukono, Uganda, an Imam, Musa Mulo, who damaged the private part of a 2-year-old girl, has revealed that his trouser zipper opened by itself.
> 
> He mentioned this while giving a testimony at a High Court.
> 
> The accused committed the act in the year 2012, according to a police prosecutor, Ms. Janat Kitimbo, who mentioned that the cleric was able to abuse the toddler following a visit to his residence.


I'm sorry. What religion was he, again?


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Praise Allah & pass the baby!!!
> 
> Imam who damaged 2-yr-old girl's private part says zipper opened by itself


Man, you're really going far afield to find someone who meets your confirmation bias.... 



FeXL said:


> I'm sorry. What religion was he, again?


Could be any of 'em. The black humour surrounding priests and altar boys didn't just pop out of nowhere, y'know. Pretty sure Jewish pedophiles are not rare either. And Buddhists? Some of 'em are outright genocidal murderers, dontcha know. 

What the **** is your point, again?

XX)


----------



## FeXL

Nope. Every freakin' day another handful of articles detailing sexual assaults by Muslims. You just won't find them on MJ or MotherCorpse...



CubaMark said:


> Man, you're really going far afield to find someone who meets your confirmation bias....


Tell ya what, CM. You start posting the incidents between priests & altar boys (who sure as fukc don't start at 2 years old) & I'll continue to post on Muslim sexual assaults not only on each other but on everybody else on the planet.



CubaMark said:


> Could be any of 'em. The black humour surrounding priests and altar boys didn't just pop out of nowhere, y'know.


So, what's the thrust here? Because everybody is doing it, then it's OK? WTF???

And, maybe it's better to be dead than to have to endure a lifetime of emotional scarring.



CubaMark said:


> Pretty sure Jewish pedophiles are not rare either. And Buddhists? Some of 'em are outright genocidal murderers, dontcha know.


If I have to explain, you wouldn't understand in the first place. It is related to volume & culture, though...



CubaMark said:


> What the **** is your point, again?


----------



## FeXL

So, Great Britain, how's that multiculturalism workin' out for ya?

Report reveals NHS attended to 9,000 FGM cases last year



> 9,000 cases of FGM treated in a single year & not a single conviction. But a comedian could be jailed for a freaking joke.


Nope. No sharia law anywhere in the west. Nosiree...


----------



## Beej

Worrying news regarding free expression in the UK.
https://www.nationalreview.com/2018/03/count-dankula-verdict-free-speech-dying-britain/


> Fast forward three-quarters of a century, and another European living under a freedom-hating regime is not so lucky. Count Dankula, a YouTube prankster, posted a video in which his girlfriend’s pug gives a Nazi salute, watches Hitler footage, and responds enthusiastically to the remark, “Gas the Jews.” Mr. Dankula appears to be headed for prison, having been convicted of a hate crime by a Glasgow judge.


The British clamping down on humour, of all things. 

A proper British response (language warning):
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ti2bVS40cz0[/ame]


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> Worrying news regarding free expression in the UK.


Related:

The Week In Which Britain Locked Up Journalists for Being Right Wing



> I never thought I’d say it, but I’m not entirely sure how long Breitbart London and I will be welcome in the United Kingdom.
> 
> This week, right wing journalists Lauren Southern and Brittany Pettibone, as well as identitarian activist Martin Sellner, were banned from Britain.
> 
> The usual arguments about “conductivity to the public good” were deployed, but transparently nonsensical for at least two reasons:
> 
> 1. The government’s words also included the specific demonization and targeting of “right wing” groups or ideas;
> 
> 2. These same principles seem not to apply to jihadists returning to the UK from Iraq and Syria, and everyone knows it.
> 
> Bonus number three in that list is that these three bloggers, vloggers, and activists couldn’t pose a public threat if they tried, quite frankly. No offence to them intended, but they’re hardly Augosto Pinochets preparing the choppers.


----------



## FeXL

Oh, sure. _Now_ they want public participation...

UK Police Call for ‘Counter-Terrorism Citizens’ to Report Others Viewing ‘Extremism’



> Police are appealing to the British public, asking them to act as “counter-terrorism citizens” and help thwart plots and stop the wave of Islamic extremist attacks hitting the nation.
> 
> Following a series of deadly attacks in 2017, counter-terror officials said tipoffs are essential to them, revealing that more than 30,000 reports were made last year with more than 6,000 yielding useful intelligence.


Wonder how long it will take before one of these tipsters will be arrested for Islamophobia...


----------



## FeXL

So, Sweden, how's that multiculturalism workin' out for ya?

Welfare pamphlet: 'Information for one married to a child'



> Sweden's board of Health and Welfare, in cooperation with the Migration Authority, released a pamphlet titled Information for one who is Married to a Child, intended to help guide men who marry underage girls through the Swedish welfare system.‬
> 
> The pamphlet in the original Swedish had been available here but was removed one hour after _Arutz Sheva_'s publication. It may now be viewed here.
> 
> Commentator and journalist Annika Hernroth-Rothstein reported on the new pamphlet and wrote on her Facebook page: "The irony is that in Syria, having sex with and impregnating a child leads to a 9-year stint in prison whereas Sweden rewards the same behavior with financial aid and a helpful pamphlet."


Nope. No sharia law _anywhere_ in the west. Nosiree.

Related:

People Fleeing Western Europe Because of Muslim Migration



> One is a Christian migrant who returned to Syria because he found Austria more dangerous. Another is a Croatian man who grew up in Sweden but recently moved to Poland with his wife and kids, saying he doesn’t “recognise the country [he] grew up in anymore.” Yet another, also a part of what has been called the “Swedish Diaspora,” is a woman who moved to Hungary because, she says, “There is no safety at all” in Sweden. They’re all part of the secondary migration caused by Muslim migration.


More:



> Christian Syrian Spiro Haddad wanted to come to Europe so badly that he spent €3,000 on smugglers to reach Austria. He left his native country because, as he put it in an interview with a German TV broadcaster in Syria, “we are Christians and lost everything in the war.”
> 
> Initially optimistic, Haddad’s hopes were quickly dashed, however. “I was scared when I saw how many of the refugees openly pledged to Al-Nusra and ISIS,” he said. Note that this accords with the report by practicing Muslim and fellow refugee Dr. Mudar Zahran, who said in 2015 that he had pictures and “names of terrorists who actually are already in Europe.”
> 
> Haddad says that he had to keep his Christian faith secret in Austria to survive, that he had to echo the jihadist types, who “wanted to change churches into mosques,” according to Voice of Europe (VOE). (Note: As reported in 2012, this is already happening.) As he put it, the “people I had once fled from were making the decisions.” Moreover, in what has now become a common pattern, he said that he contacted Austrian authorities, but they didn’t take him seriously (video below). So, €3,000 sadder and wiser, he returned to Syria.
> 
> Amazingly, Haddad actually feels safer in Damascus, Syria, than in Europe, a continent for which he has a warning. It’s “not good that Europe is open to all,” he says. “ISIS and Al-Nusra want to destroy everything, even with you. If you do not understand that, I’m pessimistic for the future of Europe.”


_Real_ refugees...


----------



## FeXL

Hey, England, how's that multiculturalism & diversity workin' out for ya?

'SENSELESS VIOLENCE' How many London stabbings have there been and are offences on the rise? Knife crime statistics in the UK



> How many stabbings took place in London and other Brit regions over the last year?
> 
> There were 37,443 recorded knife offences and 6,694 recorded gun offences in the year up to September 2017.
> 
> In London the problem was even more pronounced than the rest of the country, with 12,980 knife crimes taking place in the capital - 2,452 more than the equivalent year.


"BUT YOU CAN KILL MOR PEOPLE WITH GUNS!!! GUNS, I TELL YOU!!! AGHHHHHHH!!!"

Where's that exploding Prog head emoticon when you need it?


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Hey, England, how's that multiculturalism & diversity workin' out for ya?


From the sheer number of identical posts on the matter that you seem quite pleased to share, one might concluded that your ethnic vision of a proper country is Klan bedsheet-white...

:yikes:


----------



## Macfury

That's nonsense. You can do better than that.



CubaMark said:


> From the sheer number of identical posts on the matter that you seem quite pleased to share, one might concluded that your ethnic vision of a proper country is Klan bedsheet-white...
> 
> :yikes:


----------



## FeXL

First of all, you twit, Islam is a religion, not a race. As has been pointed out to you many times in the past. It's very difficult to take anything you say with even a modicum of belief when you can't even get the most basal of facts correct.

Second, Klan? That's a Democrat thing. Along with slavery. You forget your roots...



CubaMark said:


> From the sheer number of identical posts on the matter that you seem quite pleased to share, one might concluded that your ethnic vision of a proper country is Klan bedsheet-white...


----------



## FeXL

h/t David Thompson.

Why can’t we speak plainly about migrant crime?



> In Germany friends and readers describe to me how they are learning anew how to read their daily newspapers. When the news says that ‘A person was killed by another person’ for instance, and no names or other identifying characteristics are given, people guess – correctly – that the culprit is probably of migrant background. For the time-being serious crimes are still reported, but the decision has been taken that the public should not really be informed about them.


----------



## FeXL

78% in Europe fear Muslim migration, want tighter borders



> With the rife security issues experienced across Europe due to mass Muslim migration, a poll conducted across all 28 nations in the European Union (EU) revealed that 78 percent of EU citizens see the influx as a problem and desire tighter control of Europe’s external borders.
> 
> Most of the 1,000 respondents to the Századvég Foundation’s Project 28 survey conducted in February indicated that they fear the problems incurred by Europe’s illegal immigration for several of reasons.


More:



> Citizens of nations that receive a higher influx of Muslim migrants than the rest of Europe are much more likely to be wary of refugees flooding their borders – especially with their future generations in mind.
> 
> “This view is noticeably higher in countries like Austria, Greece and Germany, which have been at the forefront of the migration crises,” Murray concluded. “Specifically, 70 percent of the European public believe that the ‘rapid population growth of Muslims’ is either a ‘somewhat serious’ or ‘very serious’ threat to Europe.”


----------



## FeXL

It's a start.

Austria's government plans to ban girls from wearing headscarves in kindergarten and primary schools to combat 'parallel Muslim societies'



> Austria's right-wing government has announced plans to ban girls in kindergarten and primary schools from wearing Muslim headscarves.
> 
> Chancellor Sebastian Kurz, who rules in coalition with the far-right Freedom Party, said the proposed anti-hijab law would aim to combat what the government sees as a threat to Austrian mainstream culture from some Muslims.
> 
> If any such plan became law it would apply to girls of up to around the age of ten, however as most Muslims who wear the hijab only begin doing so from puberty, it is not known how many people the 'ban' would affect.


----------



## FeXL

Southern Poverty Law Center Correspondent Crumbles When Asked to Debate ‘No Go Zones’



> A correspondent for the Southern Poverty Law Center (SPLC) has been mocked after attacking Breitbart London editor in chief Raheem Kassam as a “liar” for noting the existence of no-go zones in Europe, despite a recent admission from Germany’s Chancellor Angela Merkel.


I jes' luvs it when they wear their ignorance on their sleeves like that...


----------



## eMacMan

https://www.seattlepi.com/news/worl...urnalist-who-died-after-covering-12814185.php

Sad that it takes the death of someone in press corps for this to reach the Lamestream. Sadder still that no mention is made of the concentration camp conditions in Gaza which are the cause of the protests.



> Witnesses said Murtaja was over 100 meters (yards) from the border, wearing a flak jacket marked "press" and holding his camera when he was shot in an exposed area just below the armpit.
> 
> 
> The Israeli military has said it fired only at "instigators" involved in attacks on soldiers and was investigating Murtaja's death amid a very hectic environment.
> 
> "(Israeli Defense Forces) troops are operating in accordance with clear rules of engagement that are tailored to this scenario. The IDF uses means such as warnings, riot dispersal means, and as a last resort firing live rounds in a precise, measured way," it said Saturday. "The IDF does not intentionally target journalists. The circumstances in which journalists were allegedly hit by IDF fire are not familiar to the IDF, and are being looked into."


In this part of the world, those last two paragraphs would be called BS, that is if one was being polite. If the sniper knew where his bullet was going then he clearly intended to murder the photographer and a man with a camera is clearly not an instigator. If he did not have a clear view, he should never have fired his weapon.


----------



## FeXL

Woohoo!!!

Bloody Nose for Brussels: Landslide Triumph as Anti-Globalist, Anti-Soros Orban Wins Third Term in Hungary



> Hungary’s conservative-populist premier Viktor Orbán has won a third term in office in a landslide election victory.
> 
> With the votes counted, Europe Elects is sharing stats which show Fidesz, the party founded by Prime Minister Orbán while he was a young anti-Communist dissident, has won not merely a decisive majority but an outright super-majority, along with minor allied parties — allowing changes to the national constitution.


Hungary gets it.

Related:

A Historic Step in Austria?



> Something unprecedented took place in Austria in December 2017 – and hardly anyone outside the country noticed: For the first time in Western Europe, a government took power that advocates anti-immigration and anti-Islamization policies.
> 
> The government comprises two very different parties which together won 58 percent of the vote: the arch-establishment, very-mildly conservative Austrian People's Party (Österreichische Volkspartei, ÖVP) and the populist, firebrand Freedom Party of Austria (Freiheitliche Partei Österreichs, FPÖ) whose roots lie in the far-right swamp of German (not Austrian) nationalism.
> 
> The two parties' coalition agreement is a counterjihadi's dream. Distinguishing between Islamism (which it calls political Islam) and the religion of Islam, it boldly stakes out new ground:
> 
> _*Austria guarantees freedom of belief and religion but fights political Islam. By political Islam we mean groups and organizations whose ideological foundation is Islam, and which seek to change the basic political and social order by rejecting our constitution and Islamizing society. Political Islam, which can lead to radicalization, antisemitism, violence and terrorism, has no place in our society.*_​
> The agreement calls for implementation of this program "from the first day" with the goal of strengthening "Austrian values, traditions and culture."


Bold mine.

So does Austria.


----------



## FeXL

We're Not the Thought Police



> To read Robert Spencer's Jihad Watch website regularly is to get an unsettling daily dose of real-life Islam-related horrors. But on April 4, Robert posted a half-hour audio that was even more disturbing than the bulk of his usual offerings. The audio records the visit by a couple of British police officers to the home of a British subject who had apparently been reported to the authorities for posting anti-Islam comments on social media. The householder in question greeted the cops with surprising – perhaps nervous? – cheeriness, and for a half hour he earnestly, willingly, and good-humoredly answered their indefensibly intrusive and insulting questions about his opinions. Among them: What were his political beliefs? What did he think of Islam? Did he hate Muslims? Was he a racist? Was he a Nazi?
> 
> It quickly became clear that this man – whose name we never learn, unless I missed something – is anything but a racist or Nazi or hater of any kind. On the contrary, he is a thoughtful citizen who, after considerable study, has come to some sensible conclusions about Islam. He made it clear that, unlike his visitors, he had read the Koran, had acquainted himself with the major specifics of the life of Muhammed, and knew the basics of Islamic theology. He was, it emerged, a strong opponent of Islam for precisely the right reasons, including (as he mentioned) the fact that it commands believers to do harm to infidels, Jews, and gays.


----------



## FeXL

eMacMan said:


> Sad that it takes the death of someone in press corps for this to reach the Lamestream. Sadder still that no mention is made of the concentration camp conditions in Gaza which are the cause of the protests.


Related:

Israel: Photographer Yasser Murtaja killed near Gaza border was Hamas military operative



> Israel’s Defense Minister and two spokesmen for Prime Minister Bibi Netanyahu have asserted that photographer/journalist Yaser Murtaja, who was shot and killed on April 6 about 100 yards from the border in an area filled with dark smoke from burning tires, was a Hamas operative.


----------



## FeXL

Nope. No Sharia law anywhere in the West. Nosiree...

Belgian Politicians Aim to Ban Local Islam Party Ahead of October Election



> A number of Belgian officials have called for a ban on the Islam Party, after the latter revealed its plans to establish Sharia law in the country as part of its political platform ahead of the October municipal election.
> 
> *Last week, Islam Party leader Redouane Ahrouch announced that the party’s goal was to build an Islamic state, with Sharia law being established in the country. One of the first proposals he voiced was the separation of men and women on public transport.* The statements caused serious concerns in Belgian society and prompted calls for introducing bans on ideologies that clearly go against the country’s constitution.


Yeah, my bold.


----------



## FeXL

An Englishman's Home is His Proportionately Responsive Castle



> The second story concerned a 78-year-old pensioner (in Britspeak) arrested on suspicion of murder after fatally stabbing a burglar who'd broken into his home. Even a so-called conservative publication, _The Spectator_, fretted that it was awfully unfair to the deceased, as there might have been a perfectly innocent explanation as to why he was lurking in another man's house.


Screw the deceased. He should have thought about that before he broke into the home...

Related:

Family of killed burglar brand OAP hero a COWARD as they take over his street 



> Henry Vincent’s family have also been keeping vigil and have created a shrine near to where he died and have threatened Richard Osborn-Brooks, 78, with revenge.
> 
> Vincent’s traveller community family have taken over the street in Hither Green, south east London, and are furious that their shrine has been taken down by outraged neighbours. The flowers have been destroyed and replaced three times since last night.
> 
> Retired RAC worker Osborn-Brook is now believed to be in hiding with his frail wife and too afraid to return to their home.


'Cause the world just needs more tributes to criminals...


----------



## FeXL

Too short by half.

Convicted sex attacker who groomed and abducted 12-year-old girl to be repeatedly gang-raped by ‘pack of ravenous wolves’ is jailed for 23 years



> A convicted sex attacker, who groomed and abducted a 12-year-old girl to be repeatedly gang-raped, has been jailed for 23 years.
> 
> Ibrahim Hussain, 35, from Bradford, raped the youngster three times over a three day period before taking her to a house where she was attacked by the five unknown men.
> 
> Judge David Hatton QC told the court she was raped by 'what can only be described as essentially a pack of ravenous wolves'.
> 
> The judge concluded that Hussain had arranged for the girl to go to Leeds for money and he had also made threats to her to get her to comply.
> 
> He said the effect of Hussain's 'use and control over the girl' had been immense.
> 
> Bradford Crown Court heard that the girl, who cannot be identified for legal reasons, had now moved out of the area and *in a victim impact statement she said her life had been ruined and she did not know if she would ever get over her ordeal.*


Yeah, my bold.

I hope this wunnerful, upstanding example of human excrement gets to be on the receiving end of a daily dose of what he doled out to this little girl for the next 23 years...


----------



## eMacMan

FeXL said:


> Related:
> 
> Israel: Photographer Yasser Murtaja killed near Gaza border was Hamas military operative


This brought to you by the same Lamestream propaganda machine which brought you the Global Warming scare, the WTC 7 scam, weapons of mass destruction.... and somehow you believe it?????


----------



## FeXL

Military grade firearms increasingly available to terrorists in Europe - report



> An “arms race” between criminal groups in Europe risks making it easier for terrorists to obtain high-powered, military grade firearms, a report has warned.
> 
> The survey says long-standing barriers to obtaining firearms have broken down in recent years owing to the emergence of the internet, cross-border smuggling of military-grade assault rifles into the EU, the conversion of large numbers of blank-firing guns and the widespread reactivation of weapons previously rendered unusable to be sold to collectors.
> 
> “The increased availability of firearms has contributed to arms races between criminal groups across the EU,” the report, funded by the European commission, said.


Wait...wha?

I thought Europe had some very restrictive gun laws. How is this happening? How can this be possible? Quick, somebody! Moar money! Spend moar money!!! And, please, for the sake of our children, _*Moar Gun Laws!!!*_ :yikes:


----------



## FeXL

You go, girl!

Grandmother, 49, shoots machete-wielding thug with a CROSSBOW after he bursts into her home - but she won't be charged following outrage at arrest of pensioner who killed burglar



> A grandmother has revealed that she shot a masked thug with a crossbow after a gang wielding machetes burst into her home after mistaking it for a drugs den.
> 
> Anji Rhys, 49, grabbed the weapon, nicknamed 'Manstopper', when the four intruders broke in to her home in Dunstable, Bedfordshire, yesterday.
> 
> The weapons fan leapt into action after they broke in while she was watching TV.


----------



## FeXL

Female officer 'sexually assaulted' as she arrests a man accused of rape 



> A female police officer was sexually assaulted as she tried to arrest a man on suspicion of attempted rape.
> 
> She was one of two officers who came under attack while on patrol in Sheffield city centre in the early hours of Friday morning.
> 
> South Yorkshire Police said they had responded to a report of an attempted rape on Scotland Street in the heart of the city.
> 
> The suspect is said to have attacked both officers with a wooden "for sale" sign, before sexually assaulting one of them as she tried to arrest him.


Hmmm...

No name, no photograph, no physical description. If this perp was white, all three would have been splashed all over the MSM.

Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> No name, no photograph, no physical description. If this perp was white, all three would have been splashed all over the MSM.
> 
> Draw your own conclusions.


Yeah.... because news from Sheffield usually gets so much media play here in Canada...

:lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Because killings, knife attacks, sexual assaults, misogyny & various other crimes committed by certain religious sects all over the UK get underplayed in the MSM...



CubaMark said:


> Yeah.... because news from Sheffield usually gets so much media play here in Canada...


----------



## FeXL

Covering up of half-naked warrior statue for Islamic conference in Italy criticised as cultural censorship



> The covering up of a marble statue of a muscular, half-naked Greek warrior for a conference on Islam in Italy has drawn accusations of overly-zealous cultural censorship.
> 
> The reclining statue of Epaminondas, a fourth century BC general who fought for the liberation of the Greek city-state of Thebes, was draped in a red satin sheet to spare the sensibilities of Muslim delegates.


----------



## FeXL

Wait...wha?!

Red Cross urges public to sign up as terror attack responders after one of charity's busiest post-war years 



> The British public are being urged to sign up to a crisis relief scheme to respond to terror attacks in their hometowns as it emerged the British Red Cross had one of its busiest post-war years in 2017.
> 
> Two London terror attacks, the Manchester Bombing and the Grenfell Tower disaster meant the charity assisted 9,300 people last year - among the highest figures since the end of the Second World War.
> 
> More than half of people feel it’s more likely that their community could be vulnerable to a major incident in the future amid heightened awareness of crisis response, but two thirds believe more could be done in the community to help with relief if residents knew how.
> 
> The Red Cross and Aviva are hoping to recruit 10,000 community reserve volunteers in Britain by the end of 2019.


What "terrorist" problem?


----------



## FeXL

Good.

Crackdown prompts Soros's Open Society to quit Budapest



> George Soros’s Open Society Foundations has revealed plans to close its Budapest office ahead of a crackdown on civil society by the right-wing government of the re-elected Hungarian prime minister, Viktor Orbán.
> 
> Employees were told on Thursday that the organisation, which distributes grants to local civil society groups, will close or drastically reduce operations at its office in the Hungarian capital in July and relocate to Berlin by August, the Guardian has learned from multiple sources.
> 
> “You might understand if I don’t cry my eyes out,” Orbán said in his regular radio interview on Friday. Since his Fidesz party won a two-thirds majority in parliament this month, Orbán has claimed a political mandate to push ahead with a new law targeting NGOs with foreign funding.


----------



## FeXL

Labour outraged as Ukip accuses party of ignoring child sex abuse across the country



> Ukip has been accused of making “completely untrue and grossly offensive” claims after it suggested Labour had ignored sexual abuse of children in towns and cities across the country.
> 
> A leaflet distributed by the party ahead of local elections on Thursday claimed "politically-correct" Labour councils had "looked the other way" while grooming gangs "raped our daughters".


I find no argument with Ukip's statement.

Related:

Telford sex scandal shock as social services chief is one of THREE councillors exposed as paedophiles



> No wonder the Muslim rape gangs had such an easy time of it.


----------



## Beej

A number of good points in this video about what is going on.

"What We Don’t Know About Europe’s Muslim Kids and Why We Should Care"
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_W0HFy9Et4[/ame]



> Aged 17, Deeyah fled from Norway confused, lost and torn between cultures. Unlike some young Muslims she picked up a camera instead of a gun. She now uses her camera (and her superpower) to shed light on the clash of cultures between Muslim parents who prioritise honour and their children's desire for freedom. She argues that we need to understand what is happening to fight the pull to extremism.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Covering up of half-naked warrior statue for Islamic conference in Italy criticised as cultural censorship


*ahem*
*Curtains for nude statue of justice* | The Telegraph (2002)


----------



## FeXL

Yeah. And?



CubaMark said:


> *ahem*


----------



## FeXL

There is absolutely no way, zero chance, of Muslims trying to introduce Sharia Law to the west. Nosirree...

Imam says he wants to make Austria an Islamic State and introduce Sharia law



> An imam of Vienna’s As-Sunnah mosque has called to establish an Islamic State and wants to introduce Sharia Law on Austrian territory, Austria’s Kronen Zeitung reports.
> 
> _Wirbel um Wiener Moschee: Hassprediger ruft nach IS-Staat in Österreichhttps://t.co/quFsZhDN5h pic.twitter.com/p03kYOPgyR
> 
> — Kronen Zeitung (@krone_at) May 7, 2018_​
> The tape of the speech at the As-Sunnah mosque, which is runned by the VSC Cultural Association, has been delivered at Vienna’s Public Prosecutor’s Office.
> 
> According to the translation from Arabic, the preacher clearly wants to create an Islamic state and introduction of Sharia law. The messages are focused on “infidels” as well.


----------



## FeXL

Nails it.

‘She makes me ashamed to be Jewish’: Internet responds to Melanie Phillip’s comments on Islamophobia



> Melanie Phillips has sparked furore after stating that Islamophobia is just a "fiction to shut down debate."
> 
> ...
> 
> The ex-Guardian writer first espoused her position on the BBC's Sunday Politics program, shocking her fellow panelists when she stated that _"the accusation of Islamophobia covers legitimate criticisms of the Muslim community."_
> 
> Phillips continued, adding that _"any criticism of the Muslim community is considered Islamophobic...
> 
> ...
> 
> The term Islamophobia itself is used to cover legitimate criticism of Muslims or the Muslim community._


----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## FeXL

Just 18 Per Cent of Flemish Belgians Say Islam is Compatible with the West



> Fewer than one in five Flemish Belgians consider Islamic values compatible with their own way of life, a survey has found, with many Muslim migrants saying Islam is more important than Belgian law.


More:



> A poll of close to 4,500 Flemish Belgians and Brussels residents with Belgian, Turkish, Moroccan, Polish, Romanian, and Congolese backgrounds found just 18 per cent thought Islamic values “go well” with Western society.
> 
> Even among Belgians with a Moroccan background, 40 per cent did not agree that Muslims adapt well to Western life, _De Morgen_ reports.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> There is absolutely no way, zero chance, of Muslims trying to introduce Sharia Law to the west. Nosirree...


Notice what he did there?

Added one little word, which probably goes unnoticed by folks who don't read his rantings closely... "trying".

In all previous wacko posts on the matter, FeXL goes on about the introduction of Sharia law, of the politicians / governments who are enabling these evil muslim jihadists and their strange cultures (none of which has ever been shown to be close to the truth, just more fear-based rantings of people who listen to Right-wing radio and get themselves all worked up, frothing about foreigners). 

So an Imam somewhere decides he wants to see Sharia law introduced. So friggin' what?

I know a bunch of communists in Canada who want to seize the means of production from the capitalists and institute mass democracy to overthrow traditional party-based government. Do you really think there's a chance in hell of that happening?

And as I've mentioned earlier: when a wacko like FeXL screams about "Sharia Law" he's picking out the more extreme interpretations of the muslim legal practice, while ignoring other positive traits, particularly those around women, property rights, inheritance rights, child support, etc. The unacceptable traits of Sharia to Western perspectives also tend to be those that are "interpreted" by socially conservative leaders who share a helluva lot more in common with those who criticize them than one may comfortably admit.


----------



## FeXL

Who you talking to, CM?

Yourself? Or do you have a mouse in your pocket?

Jes' askin'...



CubaMark said:


> Notice what he did there?


The Prog (your) narrative is that there is _nobody_ trying to introduce Sharia Law into the West. I am merely showing instances of Muslims trying to do exactly that.

And, _and_, if someone is attempting to do that, it's only a matter of time before some bleeding heart Prog jumps on the bandwagon & starts supporting it.

In addition, I don't listen to any radio, save pure music channels & I ain't got no issues with any foreigners who come from a culture that is not based on murder, rape, hate, violence, misogyny, etc., etc., etc.



CubaMark said:


> In all previous wacko posts on the matter, FeXL goes on about the introduction of Sharia law, of the politicians / governments who are enabling these evil muslim jihadists and their strange cultures (none of which has ever been shown to be close to the truth, just more fear-based rantings of people who listen to Right-wing radio and get themselves all worked up, frothing about foreigners).


No. Why? Because your comparison, like all of your so-called rebuttals, is so full of holes you could use it as the Canadian border! HA!!!

How many commies are illegally walking across the border in Kaybeck at this very instant, with the Queen's horsemen carrying their luggage for them? How many commies are currently entering the country claiming refugee status? How many commies are currently entering Canada through legitimate immigration procedures?

Damn few.

How many Muslims? Tens of thousands. Every f'ing year...

And, how do you tell the difference between the "good" Muslims & the "bad" ones? By asking?



CubaMark said:


> I know a bunch of communists in Canada who want to seize the means of production from the capitalists and institute mass democracy to overthrow traditional party-based government. Do you really think there's a chance in hell of that happening?


Whacko, huh? This coming from the guy who thought Clock Girl was a fine, upstanding citizen with a legitimate, genu-wine, Canadian ATTACK!!!-a-Muslim victim story. Since you started the thread months ago, the only attacks in Canada on Muslims have been by, get this, other Muslims! :lmao::lmao::lmao:

Who is the whacked out one here?



CubaMark said:


> And as I've mentioned earlier: when a wacko like FeXL screams about "Sharia Law"...


Oh, yeah, only the extreme examples. Guess, what, sunshine, that's the ones that make me concerned about my family, friends & countrymen.

F'ing genius.



CubaMark said:


> ...he's picking out the more extreme interpretations of the muslim legal practice...


Yeah, here's a shining example of one of the positive traits of Islam's treatment of women I just ran across:

Somali woman 'with 11 husbands' stoned to death by al-Shabab

Shall I link a few hunnert more, from this year alone?

Speaking of which, the Ramadan Bombathon is fast approaching. Got any estimates as to how many are killed by the Religion of Peace this year? My bet is over a thousand. How much cash you got?



CubaMark said:


> ...while ignoring other positive traits, particularly those around women, property rights, inheritance rights, child support, etc.


Funny. You call them Western "interpretations", when there are imams worldwide who openly admit that we are reading them correctly.

Whose voice am I going to trust? It sure as $h!t ain't gonna be some SJW Prog, I'll tell you that.



CubaMark said:


> The unacceptable traits of Sharia to Western perspectives also tend to be those that are "interpreted" by socially conservative leaders who share a helluva lot more in common with those who criticize them than one may comfortably admit.


----------



## FeXL

Ah, yes. Words of wisdom from yet one more, moderate, imam.

Imam preaching in Denmark: You may commit any crimes – murder, rape of children, selling drugs – As long as you pray five daily prayers.



> _“Whoever sells drugs, cheats, drinks alcohol, commits murder and rapes children every day but prays, is still better in Allah’s eyes than the person who does not commit one of these sins but shuns in the prayers! Whoever, for no matter what reason, misses a single prayer in his life is worse than a murderer, worse than a rapist, worse than a terrorist and worse than a pedophile in the eyes of Allah.” _​


----------



## FeXL

Stop the presses!!! The politicians have even noticed!

German politicians losing patience with immigration, even Social Democrats support camp raids to arrest illegals



> Germany’s patience with immigrants seems to be running out. As reported by DW, on Monday 30 April, two police cars and their crews were sent to a ‘migrant reception center’ to arrest what the DW calls a ‘refugee’. Because the 23-year-old from Togo had entered Schengen through Italy, he was to be returned to that country. The Togolese stayed in a center in Ellwangen, in the state of Baden-Württemberg. When the police arrived there, the four officers were confronted by about 150 immigrants, who attacked the patrol vehicles, harassed and punched the officers and ordered them to free the man, who was in handcuffs.


Glory be!


----------



## FeXL

Asylum seekers barely work: An overwhelming majority lives on benefits and endangers the welfare state



> It is often argued that migrants cause economic growth. It is said that they benefit the economy and that overall a nation becomes stronger. A Dutch article published by Elsevier in 2017 shows something completely different: Migrants are highly over-represented among the unemployed. At least, when we are talking about asylum seekers, or refugees.


Curious, how these little snippets often escape gov't reports endorsing asylum seekers & refugees.


----------



## FeXL

For the life of me I can't imagine why there's been a sudden increase in knife & acid attacks. What could possibly be the cause... 

Shocking rise in knife attacks documented across UK following record migrant influx



> By now almost everyone has heard about the escalating violence in London under its Muslim mayor, Sidiq Khan.
> 
> If you aren’t being stabbed to death in the UK’s biggest and most important city, you risk having acid thrown in your face by one of the gangsters being welcomed by what is essentially the West’s largest sanctuary city.
> 
> A new report by the London Times confirms that death by the blade is not ravaging London but is spreading outward “from the cities to the suburbs to the shires.” [‘County Lines’ Drug Gangs Spread Knife Crime Epidemic to the Shires, by David Collins and Iram Ramzan, The Times, May 6, 2018]
> 
> The Times report shows knife crime in Hertfordshire, Warwickshire, Cambridgeshire, Hampshire, Essex and Norfolk has almost doubled in three years.


Related:

‘I’ve Done Nothing Wrong’: London Mayor Khan Dismisses Crime Wave Criticism



> The Mayor argued that he had published a “strategy” before the crime wave peaked, and that without his council tax hikes the problems would be worse, speaking on LBC radio.
> 
> According to the Mayor, the crime wave is a national problem and all of his actions have eased it in the capital. Recent data, however, shows the problem is rising fastest in London.


I'm thinking the more accurate statement would be, "I've done nothing right".

More:



> He said: “I don’t think we’ve done anything wrong in London. Nor do I think the Police and Crime Commissioners across the country have done much wrong.
> 
> “I published last year a knife crime strategy because I recognised the increase in violent crime before I became the Mayor.”
> 
> *The presenter hit back: “You know that that could be construed as quite pathetic. ‘I published a knife crime strategy last year and this year, knife crime has gone through the roof’.”*


Bold mine.

Nails it.


----------



## FeXL

UK Proposes Six Year Prison Sentences for Online Posts Against Religion, Transgender



> People promoting “hostility” towards a religion or the transgendered online could get much harsher sentences, of up to six years in jail, especial if they have a large online audience according to new proposals.


Define "hostility":



> An investigation by Breitbart London last year also confirmed that many UK Police forces consider “unfriendliness” and “dislike” as signs of “hostility” and “hate,” *with the CPS admitting there is “no legal definition” of “hostility.”*


M'bold.

Quelle surprise...


----------



## FeXL

Hey, Finland, how's that multiculturalism workin' out for ya?

Finnish girls make up 80% of victims of MUSLIM immigrants’ rape crimes – and 50% are under 18



> Kidnappings and hotel damage were particularly common crimes among refugees, followed closely by property crime and sexual violence, including sexual assault against children.
> 
> In cases of sexual crimes, 8 out of 10 were committed against Finnish women and almost half of the abuse was committed against girls under the age of 18. A total of 131 Finnish citizens became victims of refugees sexual abuse in 2016. The investigation also found several cases where female refugees were raped and continue to be vulnerable to sex attacks by male refugees in refugee camps. 9 out of 10 victims of refugees sexual violence were women or girls.
> 
> *Rape was found to be the most common sex offense and sexual assaults taking place in a public place were found to be the most common crime scene location.*
> 
> Rape was by *far the most common crime* committed by refugees, with the survey indicating that 32% of the crimes was sexual violence and attacks. Group violence and sexual harassment were the next most common, each making up for 16% each, 14% for sexual exploitation and 11% for sexual offenses against children.
> 
> The survey seemed to indicate that refugees were not afraid to sexually attack their victims in public. 3 out of 5 sexual assault committed by refugees occurred in public places, 1 in 5 in private homes, 1 in 10 at refugee camp and 1 in 4 in unknown places.
> 
> *108 out of 116 suspects of sexual offenses came from Islamic countries.*
> 
> 2 out of 3 sexual abuse occurred during the night and on the weekend. Iraqis were suspected of two thirds of sexual offenses, and all of the suspected refugees came from either Iraq, Afghanistan, Morocco, Iran, Bangladesh, Cameroon, Somalia or Syria.


Links' bold.


----------



## FeXL

Huh. The solution appears fairly obvious.

Don't wanna get shot? Quit hangin' 'round the border wall...

Jagmeet Singh harshly criticizes Liberals’ silence on deadly protests amid U.S. embassy change



> Jagmeet Singh, leader of the New Democratic Party of Canada, tweeted Monday afternoon that he condemns the recent shooting of Palestinian protesters in Gaza by the Israeli Defence Forces, which killed at least 55 and injured almost 2,000.


Not to mention the guy who miraculously ditched his crutches & began to run. Praise be!!!


----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## Macfury

No. It was because the land was conquered militarily and given to them.. because their ancestors once lived there.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, Sweden, how's that multiculturalism workin' out for ya?

Yep. You heard it here first, folks.

Swedish girls fearing forced marriage told to hide spoon in underwear



> *A Swedish city is advising girls who fear being taken abroad for forced marriage or female genital mutilation (FGM) to tuck a spoon in their underwear before going through airport security.*
> 
> Airport staff in Gothenburg have been told how to respond in such circumstances, said Katarina Idegard, who is in charge of tackling honour-based violence in Sweden's second biggest city.
> 
> "The spoon will trigger metal detectors when you go through security checks," she told the Thomson Reuters Foundation. "You will be taken aside and you can then talk to staff in private."
> 
> "It is a last chance to sound the alarm," Idegard added.


Bold mine.

I'm thinking a snub-nosed Saturday night special shoved in their underwear would not only be more effective, it would also eliminate the chance of it happening to someone else...

Related:

Swedish police warn lots of rapes will happen this summer and advise women not to go out late



> After two rape attempts in Östersund this weekend, the police urged women not to go out late. They also issued a warning that “much like this” will happen this summer, Fria Tider reports.
> 
> Two similar rape attempts took place this weekend, one on Saturday and one on Sunday. Police explained the same offender could be involved: A 175cm tall man, of about 25 years, dark haired and darkly dressed.
> 
> Police investigator Suss Braunerhielm said in an interview with P4 Jämtland: “This summer, more like this will happen, I think” she added that women “should be alert and preferably not go out late”.


----------



## FeXL

Wait!!! The Progs told me that there's no such thing as a Muslim rape culture...

Muslim sex gang say raping white British children ‘part of their culture’



> The girls, aged between just 13 and 17 were in local authority care and fell into the evil clutches of the paedophiles who used the fear of rape to control them. Some were persuaded to have sex with their ’boyfriend’s’ friends as it was Somali ’culture and tradition’ and ’men always have sex with each other’s girlfriends’.


So, my question is, why pay to support these sicks fukcs in jail? Take 'em offshore a half mile or so, tie their dicks securely to an anchor with a cable, furnish them with a single dull butter knife, & kick the anchor overboard.

Problem solved...


----------



## FeXL

To those of you who have been impatiently waiting for The Religion Of Peace Ramadan Bombathon updates, I apologize. I have been remiss.

Ramadan Bombathon 2018

As of right now, 9 days in, 42 attacks & 155 kills from the Religion of Peace, zero Muslims killed by Islamophobes. In Canada or anywhere else, for that matter...

CM, I'm still willing to bet on a thousand+ dead. You in?


----------



## FeXL

Well, how's about a day 12 Ramadan Bombathon update?

59 attacks & 233 dead. 

Thank you, members of the Religion of Peace.


----------



## FeXL

At least I'm gonna die with a smile on my face...

No amount of alcohol, sausage or bacon is safe according to cancer experts



> No amount of alcohol, sausage or bacon is safe according to a new global blueprint on how to beat cancer.
> 
> Even small amounts of processed meats and booze increase the risk of a host of cancers outlined in World Cancer Research Fund (WCRF) guidelines updated every decade.


Hell, I had to check to see if these Fruit Loops & Whackos were some subsidiary of the UN!

In addition, I can't help but wonder about the timing of all this, what with Ramadan currently on...


----------



## FeXL

Spate of ‘machine gun’ and stabbing attacks leave 4 injured in London night of terror



> _A spate of violent attacks across the city in only a few hours has left four people seriously injured. Three people were found with knife wounds and, according to eyewitnesses, a machine gun was used in the fourth attack._​
> Preposterous! Guns and knives are banned in London and assault has been illegal for centuries. Fake news! Hail Khan! Hail Khan! Hail Khan!


----------



## FeXL

So, Sweden, how's that multiculturalism workin' out for ya?

20 Km/h Max: Sweden Pioneers Geoblocking to Stop Vehicular Terrorism



> _Geoblocking allows authorities to prevent a vehicle from being hijacked and physically limits its speed. In the demonstration arranged in Stockholm, a bus was going at a mere 20 kilometers per hour, regardless of how much the driver stepped on the gas._​
> *Once again the authorities refuse to identify the cause and instead address the symptom*, so jihadists will switch to pressure cookers, backpack IEDs, and knife attacks. On the bright side, this new technology gives the socialist government even more power over the average citizen. *Coming soon to a North America near you.*


Bold mine.

Count on it.


----------



## FeXL

The Suicide Of Europe



> On Friday, the British police arrested Tommy Robinson, founder and former leader of the English Defence League, a far-right anti-Islam group. Robinson is a controversial character, to be sure, a sort of Milo Yiannopoulos lite. His chief focus is on the threat of radical Islam, which he believes threatens the integrity of the British system.
> 
> You don't have to like Robinson. But whatever you think of him, his arrest is absurd by any measure. You see, Robinson was arrested for standing outside a court building and reporting on a trial involving the alleged grooming of young girls for sexual assault by radical Muslims.
> 
> Now, what would be illegal about that, you ask? It turns out that Robinson was given a suspended sentence last year for filming outside another court building, where a trial for alleged gang rape by radical Muslims was taking place. He wasn't inside the courtroom. Nonetheless, the judge believed he was somehow biasing the jurors. According to the judge, Robinson was sentenced thanks to "pejorative language which prejudges the case, and it is language and reporting ... that could have had the effect of substantially derailing the trial."


----------



## Beej

Evidence-based charity
https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2018/05/randomistas-taught-toms.html


> Six years in, Mycoskie and his team wanted to know what impact TOMS was having, so they made the brave decision to let economists randomize shoe distribution across eighteen communities in El Salvador…


Good to see the follow-up research instead of the usual approach to charity (if it sounds good, fund it).


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> Good to see the follow-up research instead of the usual approach to charity (if it sounds good, fund it).


Interesting read.

They're pretty hard on him in the comments.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's about another Ramadan Bombathon update?

As of today, Day 18, 94 attacks & 355 kills from the Religion of Peace.


----------



## FeXL

Reaaaally?

Most Finns view that Islam is incompatible with Finnish culture and values, finds survey



> Almost two-thirds (62%) of Finns revealed they believe Islam is fundamentally incompatible with the culture and values in Finland. Over a quarter (28%), meanwhile, indicated that they would not accept a Muslim as a family member and 14 per cent that they would not accept a Muslim as a neighbour.


----------



## FeXL

B-bb-bu-buuuttt...

The Progs assure me there ain't no such thing as sharia law anywhere in the West...

Inside Britain's secretive sharia courts: Veil is lifted on the religious tribunals where downtrodden women plead with judges to dissolve their marriages



> One study, by Reading University, put the number at around 30; the think-tank Civitas estimates there could be 85.
> 
> What we do know is that sharia courts are proliferating across Britain and are held in many towns and cities with sizeable Muslim communities.
> 
> As the Government review states, critics regard them as anathema to British values because they ‘keep many Muslims isolated, entrenched and with little social stake in wider British citizenship and life’.


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk Tommy Robinson s'more.

Tommy Robinson and the British press



> Almost all the Muslim accused hurl verbal abuse at Robinson about having had sex with his sister or wife or mother. Robinson simply asks them if they feel at all guilty, and by their response, it appears that they don't.
> 
> The courts also contend that Robinson is disturbing the peace, but the only disturbance I saw throughout the video comes from the accused when they tell Robinson that they have "f----- his mother's fanny," whatever that means. At one point they even gesture through a courthouse window that they would like to slit the throats of Robinson and his camera crew, and they also threaten to kill a woman on the street. *For unknown reasons, they are permitted to make such threats without any repercussions.*


Unknown? Hardly...

Related:

Tommy Robinson: Trials, Protests, a Media Blackout, and Global Attention



> The imprisonment last week of citizen journalist and right-wing activist Tommy Robinson came to worldwide attention and resulted in protests outside 10 Downing Street, with half a million people signing a petition for his release.


More:



> “If you don’t think they are coming for every single person in this country who are saying things that are inappropriate or difficult for the political establishment you are kidding yourselves,” Kassam said, warning that it would only be a matter of time before it would be every free person’s “turn to be deleted, silenced, arrested, with your life in jeopardy”.
> 
> *“We all know you are being called racists and deplorables. Well, I’m a deplorable too,” he said, and quoted Breitbart News Network founder Andrew Breitbart who said: “Walk toward the fire.”*
> 
> “Don’t worry about what they call you,” Kassam said. “They say that to stop you in your tracks. But if you keep going, you’ll send a message to people who are rooting for you and to those who agree with you that you can do it too.”


M'bold.

Just nodding my head...


----------



## FeXL

Wolves in Sheep's Clothing



> Muslim politicians in the Western world come in two general varieties: those rare ones who are candid about their desire to transform the West in accordance with the dictates of their faith, and those, far greater in number, who prefer to disguise that ambition. The first category includes people like Abdirizak Waberi, a Swedish MP turned Islamic school principal who has actually admitted he believes in “banning music and dancing, prohibiting boys and girls from socializing, and allowing men to beat their four wives with sticks when they became disobedient,” and Brussels city councilman Redouane Ahrouch, who openly advocates for sharia government and recently called for a separation of the sexes on that city's public transport.


More:



> Which brings us to Bashe Musse, who in addition to being an Oslo city councilman is also the official chief spokesperson for Norway's Somali community, the largest non-Western immigrant group in the country. After NRK's report aired last year, he claimed to be shocked by its contents. But on May 29 of this year, NRK reported that in an interview aired on Somali TV, Musse had dismissed the children's testimony about the madrasses and regretted that such lies, as he called them, had been “sold to the Norwegian people” by the Norwegian media, which he characterized as “one-sided.”


Further:



> Within a few hours of being caught dead to rights on NRK as a practitioner of doublespeak, Musse made an announcement. Did he resign? Of course not. He declared that NRK had represented him to the Norwegian public as a liar and, what's more, had painted an unflattering picture of Somalia. Accordingly, he had contacted a lawyer, Arild Humlen, to ascertain what legal rights he had in the matter.
> 
> What makes this story important, needless to say, is that Musse is not an outlier. Far from it. Increasingly, all over the West, Muslims hold elected positions, some of them at a very high level. It is considered to be racist, or at the very least to be in terribly bad taste, to question whether they can be loyal at once to their totalizing, all-encompassing religion and to their officially secular country and its (still) mostly non-Muslim inhabitants. Once those poiticians are caught engaging in _taqiyya_, of course, there is no further reason for doubt on this score.


----------



## FeXL

Congratulations, Islam! It's only taken 1400 years to hit the 20th century! A hunnert years behind everybody else. Another millenium or so, you just might hit the 21st... :clap:

Saudi Arabia issues first driving licences to women



> *Saudi Arabia has issued driving licences to women for the first time in decades just weeks before a ban on female drivers is lifted.*


Woohoo!

More:



> "Expectations are that next week an additional 2,000 women will join the ranks of licensed drivers in the kingdom," a statement from the Saudi information ministry said.
> 
> It added that the 10 women who had collected their new Saudi licences had "made history".
> 
> "It's a dream come true that I am about to drive in the kingdom," Rema Jawdat, who received a licence, was quoted as saying by the ministry.
> 
> "Driving to me represents having a choice - the choice of independent movement. Now we have that option."


Now, some here are going to showcase this as some twisted form of "progress". The shrewd among you will recognize the repression & misogyny.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, Sweden, how's that multiculturalism workin' out for ya?

Muslim Immigrant Rapist: “To **** Swedish girls is my right”



> It has been revealed that a Somali male national, known as Hassan, was granted a permanent residence in Sweden despite being convicted of rape and numerous sexual offences since 2010. In his latest attack, he sexually attacked his new victim while he loudly claiming that he had a “right” to “**** all Swedish girls” without being expelled from Sweden. And now Växjö District Court has given Hassan this right – in the latest judgment, he once again escapes expulsion.


He seems like a nice guy.

Related:

Fear in Sweden: Muslim Immigrants Behind Burning down forests



> On 18 May, three immigrants purposely lit a fire in the woods near Lake Trehörningen, according to the fishing company Å-fiske in Eskilstuna. According to the association, the fire was an act of revenge from three people with immigrant backgrounds who were told they were not allowed to fish in the lake owned by the association.


Related, too:

50% of Swedes believe the country is going in the wrong direction



> Sweden will head to the polls on September 9th. The pre-election polls predict that this will be a watershed election for Swedes, perhaps the first since 1917 where the Social Democratic Party does not finish first. The reason this might happen, though, is familiar to anyone following politics in the West. Blue-collar voters, who have traditionally voted for the centre-left, are leaving the party over its views on immigration.


----------



## FeXL

More news from the Religion Of Peace:

Eighty Afghan girls' schools close over Islamic State threat



> More than 80 girls' schools have closed and exams have been postponed after Islamic State militants in eastern Afghanistan said they would bomb them in retaliation for US air strikes.
> 
> Thousands of pupils were kept at home in Nangarhar province after the militants declared that "heavy blasts and thunderous attacks will target all those girl schools which disobey this warning".


Nice.

Speaking of which, how's that Ramadan Bombathon tally doing?

Day 23, 122 attacks and 501 kills.

Thankfully, numbers down from last year, so far.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, Germany, how's that multiculturalism workin' out for ya?

Wilkommen, Mörder: Murder of 14 Year Old Girl by Rejected Asylum-Seeker Has Germans Questioning Angela Merkel's Open-Borders Immigration Policy



> _Susanna Maria Feldman was a 14-year-old German girl who disappeared in late May. Her mother received a text from her daughter’s phone in broken German which read, "Don't look for me. I come in 2 or 3 weeks." Responding to a tip, police discovered her body in a wooded area not far from a refugee center in Wiesbaden. Susanna had been raped and strangled.
> 
> The suspect in the case, 20-year-old Ali Bashar, is an asylum seeker whose claim had been rejected in 2016 but who was still living in Germany while he appealed the decision. After Susanna disappeared, Bashar, his parents, and his five siblings all fled Germany for Iraq under fake names. Last week he was arrested in northern Iraq where he was arrested and apparently confessed to the crime. He was extradited back to Germany for trial. The NY Times reports the story is a media sensation in Germany and once again has people wondering about the wisdom of Angela Merkel’s refugee policy..._


While we're talking about the Religion of Peace, how's about a Ramadan Bombathon update?

On Day 29, 162 attacks and 731 kills in the name of Islam.

It's been a rather slow Ramadan for the Religion of Peace...


----------



## Freddie_Biff

“Two Truthless Leaders Just Signed an Agreement That Commits No One to Anything”

 https://www.esquire.com/news-polit...paign=socialflowFBESQ&utm_medium=social-media


----------



## FeXL

Freddie, I know you don't know, but what were you expecting? Nuclear disarmament on the first date?

Related:

Why does the commentariat so despise Trump’s success?



> While the Anti-Trump Mandarins of the Commentariat (ATMC, for short) are busy untwisting their knickers after the President’s historic summit meeting with the Tubby Tyrant of North Korea, I have an important real-estate tip to pass along: beach-front property in North Korea. Keep your eye on it. As Trump said yesterday in his wide-ranging press conference following his meeting with Kim Jong-un, that stretch of land between China and South Korea would be an ideal spot for luxury hotels and condos, if only Kim would stop shooting off cannons there.





Freddie_Biff said:


> “Two Truthless Leaders Just Signed an Agreement That Commits No One to Anything”


----------



## FeXL

Finally, a protest I can support.

Russian teachers launch bikini flashmob to support colleague 'fired' for posing in swimsuit



> Teachers across Russia have launched a flashmob to support a colleague who was apparently forced to resign after posing for photographs in a swimsuit.
> 
> Viktoria Popova, a history teacher in the Siberian city of Omsk, featured in a series of photos which appeared on the Instagram page of a modelling agency earlier this month. The shots, in a modest bikini, did not go unnoticed by parents of her students and school management.
> 
> Viktoria, who is 26 and attends a training course at the agency, said that the school administration explained to her that she had broken a code of conduct. They reportedly offered her the option to be fired or resign. Her dismissal and reasons for it were later confirmed by the city council.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Freddie, I know you don't know, but what were you expecting? Nuclear disarmament on the first date?


Remember the fawning over Clinton's "deal " with NK--or Obama's "deal" with Iran? In both cases, meaningless and very expensive PR.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Remember the fawning over Clinton's "deal " with NK--or Obama's "deal" with Iran? In both cases, meaningless and very expensive PR.


I don't recall Slick Willie's deal but Barry's TGF with Iran wasn't even a signed document.



> “President Obama didn’t require Iranian leaders to sign the nuclear deal.” In short, there was nothing truly binding about this deal. From its inception it existed only so long it was politically or strategically expedient for the relevant parties. The only thing truly concrete that came out of the JCPOA was the substantial financial benefit to the world’s most dangerous jihadist state.


----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## SINC

^

Where do you go to find this kind of depraved ****e?


----------



## Macfury

There are sites that cater to Freddie's particular libido, apparently.



SINC said:


> ^
> 
> Where do you go to find this kind of depraved ****e?


----------



## Beej

> Heavy Canadian crude continued to trade at record levels in the US Gulf Coast Tuesday, buoyed by what market sources said was the combination of collapsing Venezuelan exports, the prospect of Iranian sanctions and a widening spread between Brent and WTI.


https://www.platts.com/latest-news/...crude-at-us-gulf-record-on-venezuela-21079737

Alberta should consider some kind of award for Chavez for helping out the oil sands even after his death. Maybe an, "Even Tyrant Sh*ts Have Silver Linings" award for his role in making sure the oil sands faced less competition.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> There are sites that cater to Freddie's particular libido, apparently.




Deny it all you want; the bromance is indeed alive and well. The Image is about as real as Trudeau losing an eyebrow.


----------



## Macfury

Freddie_Biff said:


> Deny it all you want; the bromance is indeed alive and well. The Image is about as real as Trudeau losing an eyebrow.


Trudeau didn't lose an eyebrow--it sagged.


----------



## FeXL

Police in England stopped arresting criminals.



> Lately we've been seing lots of new calls for knife control from police and professional hand-wringers in England, Scotland and Wales. In case it was unclear -why- all these murders and maiming have been taking place the last little while, it has become clear that the UK police as a whole have stopped arresting people for doing actual crimes, and have instead started arresting anyone who criticizes the government.
> 
> _Police data shows that the percentage of all crimes solved by police has plummeted from 19 per cent in 2013 to just nine per cent in 2017.
> 
> Perpetrators in violent and sexual offences were brought to justice only in eight per cent of cases last year - a mere third of those in 2013._​
> So much for the government taking down all those rape-gangs, eh?


More:



> Then there's this:
> 
> _There were 159 robberies in Holloway Road and Highgate Hill last year, making them the streets most plagued by moped gang crime.
> 
> However, just one offender was caught and punished._​
> 
> A "moped gang" is a bunch of stupid teenagers on Vespas and other similar crap bikes, who rob people in their cars in broad daylight in the middle of the street. Despite the nature of these dickheads, they caught and prosecuted ONE out of 159. Given CCTV they already know who the robbers are. They just aren't picking them up,


<snort> I'm thinking that if some punk rolled up beside the 'Burb, _on a Moped_, demanding cash, I wouldn't even have to put it in 4WD to run his skinny, pimply arse over... :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Hey, Europe, how's that multiculturalism workin' out for ya?

Almost 1,000 People Injured, Killed in Terrorist Attacks By Refugees



> Nearly 1,000 people were injured or killed in terrorist attacks involving refugees over a four-year span, with Germany facing the highest number of terror plots, according to a new Heritage Foundation report published Monday.
> 
> Data collected from the 194 terrorist plots detected across Europe between January 2014 and December 2017 point to a more than one-in-three chance that Germany will be the country targeted in future terror schemes, with civilians being the primary bullseye.


----------



## FeXL

I'm tellin' ya, it ain't happ'nin'. Not in the west. No way. Not a chance. Nosiree...

'Hair-Raising': Sharia Law Makes Its Debut in Swedish Court



> "The man stems from a good family, unlike the woman." With this argument, a Swedish court has acquitted an Iraqi man charged with abusing his wife, sparking outrage over the first instance where "Sharia Law" was applied by the Nordic nation's legal system.
> 
> In a landmark case, the Solna District Court has acquitted an Iraqi man suspected of abusing wife by pushing her against furniture, pulling her hair and hitting her face with a shoe. The court called the credibility of the woman's testimony into question, stressing her "lowly" parentage, the daily newspaper Aftonbladet reported.
> 
> In addition to stressing that the man "came from a good family," unlike the woman, the court ruled that the fact that the woman turned to the police instead of the husband's family "further" undermined her credibility. According to the court, "the normal thing" to do "in these circles" would be to try and resolve the conflict within the family.


----------



## FeXL

Turkey: Erdogan's "Holy War" Obsession



> *When non-Muslims deny Muslim minorities the rights that Muslim-majority countries systematically deny non-Muslim minorities, extremist Muslims in Turkey seem to have the habit of threatening non-Muslim lands with holy war.*
> 
> President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, who spoke of "a war between the cross and the crescent" because the Austrian government closed down seven mosques, does not seem to bother with any of those visible, documented cases of religious discrimination against non-Muslims and against Islam's minority sects.
> 
> Muslim leaders complain of travel bans on some Muslim nations, but many Muslim countries have travel bans against other Muslims in addition to banning Israelis.


M'bold.

Related (and all over the second one):


----------



## FeXL

A tragic irony.

German “refugees welcome” activist murdered after hitching ride with Moroccan truck driver



> Sophia Lösche, a 28-year-old German “refugees welcome” activist, was found dead yesterday around 3.20 pm at the Egino gas station in the community of Asparrena in Álava, Spain, Bild reports.


----------



## FeXL

Nope, I disagree.

They could do the responsible thing, strap on a suicide vest, head out into the back 40 someplace, &, with no one else around, detonate it.

Win/win.

Defense attorney: Terrorism only suicide option for depressed Muslims



> Defense Attorney Lea Tsemel claimed before the Supreme Court on Monday that her client’s attempt to kill an IDF soldier should be excused because terrorism is the only way a depressed Muslim can commit suicide.


It was only a matter of time before some Progressive came up with this...


----------



## FeXL

Good!

Brexit bill becomes law, allowing UK to leave European Union



> The British government’s so-called Brexit legislation that would allow the country to leave European Union became law Tuesday after Queen Elizabeth II gave her approval.
> 
> House Commons Speaker John Bercow announced that the European Union Withdrawal Bill received royal assent and passed into law. The announcement was cheered by pro-Brexit officials.
> 
> “I have to notify the House in accordance with the Royal Assent Act 1967 that her Majesty has signified her royal assent to the following acts ... European Union Withdrawal Act 2018,” Bercow said.


----------



## FeXL

_Very_ interesting.

Iran: Protesters Chant ‘Death to Palestine’ in Tehran’s Grand Bazaar



> Thousands of Iranians reportedly took to Tehran’s historic Grand Bazaar on Monday, forcing its shutdown in protest over the Islamic Republic’s decision to spend money on Iran’s adventurism abroad instead of helping fuel its troubled economy at home, where over 40 percent of its population is unemployed.


----------



## FeXL

Related to the above:

The specter of revolution haunts the mullahs in Tehran



> Massive demonstrations are rocking Tehran and other Iranian cities, and yesterday, the mullahs lost the support of a key power bloc, as the Grand Bazaar of Tehran shut down in protest. In the 1979 Iranian Revolution that overthrew the Shah, when the bazaaris threw their support to the mullahs, it was clear that revolution would succeed. Students demonstrating in the street can be shot, locked up and tortured (as they were in 1979 and are again today), but the bazaar merchants interact with the public every day and provide the essentials of life.


----------



## FeXL

Future of EU hinges on solving migration issue, says idiot who opened borders



> Angela Merkel has said the future of the European Union hinges on whether it can find answers to the “vital questions” posed by migration.
> 
> Addressing the Bundestag before heading to Brussels for a European summit that is likely to determine the future of her fraying coalition government, the German chancellor said European leaders should find a solution to asylum challenges “by allowing ourselves to be guided by values and rooting for multilateralism rather than unilateralism”.


I think her coalition gov't is toast.


----------



## FeXL

Nope. Not toast. She caved. Amazing the concessions politicians will agree to in order to cling to the last vestige of power. 

Hey, CM, where's the hue & cry? The criticism?

Caution: Link to the NYT inside.

Merkel, to Survive, Agrees to Border Camps for Migrants.



> _Chancellor Angela Merkel, who staked her legacy on welcoming hundreds of thousands of migrants into Germany, agreed on Monday to build border camps for asylum seekers and to tighten the border with Austria in a political deal to save her government.
> 
> It was a spectacular turnabout for a leader who has been seen as the standard-bearer of the liberal European order but who has come under intense pressure at home from the far right and from conservatives in her governing coalition over her migration policy.
> 
> Although the move to appease the conservatives exposed her growing political weakness, Ms. Merkel will limp on as chancellor. For how long is unclear. The nationalism and anti-migrant sentiment that has challenged multilateralism elsewhere in Europe is taking root — fast — in mainstream German politics._​
> And all it would have taken to prevent that wave of sentiment was for her to have acted sensibly, *instead of engaging in suicidal virtue-signaling.*


Bold mine.

Sound like anybody else to you? <cough>Prime Groper<cough>

Related:

Germany willing to cut tariffs on US cars, lifting automakers’ shares



> Germany’s chancellor said Thursday she’s willing to back lower tariffs on U.S. auto imports as a potential European Union (EU) concession to the Trump administration – just one day after CEOs of Germany’s biggest carmakers reportedly voiced support for eliminating such tariffs entirely.


Unlike the Prime Groper, who puts a 25% tariff on US steel, shooting himself (& Canada's manufacturing base) in the other foot.


----------



## FeXL

Brexit Betrayed – The Long-Planned EU Sellout Is Finally Revealed



> It was as predictable as night follows day that the political elite would not honor the result of the Brexit referendum if the British people voted to leave the European Union back in June 2016.
> 
> The global elite and their puppet political class in Great Britain have not spent four decades replacing the independent states of Europe with a single European superstate only to have it scuppered by the great unwashed just when the project was on the verge of completion.
> 
> Since her appointment as Prime Minister, Theresa May has re-iterated on multiple occasions that she will implement the decision of the British people to leave the European Union and all its institutions including the single market, the customs union and the jurisdiction of the European Court of Justice.
> 
> With her _‘Brexit means Brexit’_ mantra she confirmed that this would mean the British people taking back control of their borders, their laws, their trade policy and their money as an absolute minimum; the so-called ‘red lines’ which must not be crossed. (Why these fundamentals of democracy were surrendered to unelected foreign bureaucrats in the first place is a lesson in treachery for future generations)
> 
> *With complete and utter contempt for the British people these red lines have not only been crossed but utterly erased by Mrs. May and the duplicitous political class.*


Bold mine.

Duplicitous. Does that mean lying?


----------



## FeXL

Further on Brexit. This may come back to bite May right on the backside.

Brexit Is Dead – Strangled by Theresa May and Her Cabal of Remainer Cronies



> Brexit is dead – strangled at the weekend by Prime Minister Theresa May and her cabal of Remainer cronies.
> 
> It was a brilliant coup, masterfully conducted with a sadist’s attention to detail.
> 
> All the ministers in the Cabinet were hauled up to Chequers, the Prime Minister’s country residence, where their phones were confiscated, as though they were naughty children. Then the stubbornly pro-Brexit ones who were rightly disgusted by the shaming sell-out deal May had cobbled together with her virulently Remainer civil servants were given the same choice Rommel was in 1944: cyanide pill or slow career death.
> 
> The cyanide pill option would have involved resigning immediately on principle: but then being ritually humiliated by having their official car confiscated and having to walk to the train station via the mile-long drive, or catch a cab, with a £67,000 pay cut.


Related:

I am proud to have served as Foreign Secretary. It is with sadness that I step down: here is my letter explaining why

Related, too:

Foreign Secretary Boris Johnson Resigns from Theresa May's Government, In Protest of Her #FakeNews "Compromise" on Brexit



> *Theresa May might face a no-confidence vote from Parliament, which would, in turn, spark a new vote for PM.
> 
> Now that Boris Johnson is positioned to run against her, a no-confidence vote seems more likely.*


Bold mine.

The iron...


----------



## FeXL

There goes another Prog narrative...

Politicians Play Up ‘Far Right’ Threat, But Stats Show Right-Wing Attacks on Migrants Down 70 Percent



> Mainstream media reports on fears of an anti-Muslim, anti-migrant “backlash” in Europe are ubiquitous following radical Islamic terror events — including the Charlie Hebdo killings, the November 2015 Paris attacks, the Berlin Christmas market attack, the Manchester Arena bombing, and the London Bridge attacks.
> 
> However, figures supplied to the Funke newspaper chain by the German BfV domestic intelligence agency indicate that right-wing extremist attacks plummeted in 2017 — despite left-liberal outlets such as the New York Times warning that the breakthrough success of the anti-mass migration Alternative for Germany (AfD) in that year’s federal elections was proof of “the far right’s rise” in Germany.


----------



## FeXL

It’s Time for Theresa May to Go



> If history has any sense of wit, England will defeat Belgium in the World Cup in the same season that Prime Minister Theresa May’s disastrous government falls: The dual rebuke to Brussels would ring through the ages. No matter what happens in the soccer championship in Russia or the halls of Westminster, though, it’s become obvious that May is not the right person to lead Britain through Brexit.
> 
> “It is not clear whether what has been snuffed out is Theresa May’s Brexit plan or Theresa May’s leadership of the Conservative Party,” wrote the venerable political journalist — and ardent Remainer — Robert Peston in a Facebook post earlier today. The latter possibility seems likely to follow from the former, but either way, recent days have provided a massive, well-earned comeuppance to the pathetic Mrs. May.


----------



## FeXL

Too little, too late.

In Germany, the 'Immigration' Worm Has Turned



> Anyone who's ever spent a week in Germany -- and I've spent a good deal of my life here -- could have known that Merkel's social experiment in soft-headed egalitarianism was doomed to failure. The Islamic invasion of the West is succeeding in places like France, where it has taken advantage of the French civic dogma of _laïcité_ and the residual anti-Christian sentiment of the French Revolution, first by having the religious trappings of Islam ignored and now, as the Muslim population grows, by forcing the French to take notice of their faith and demanding its open expression in contravention of French law. Meanwhile in Britain, the church founded by Henry VIII in a fit of pique, and currently presided over by a 92-year-woman, looks to be on its last legs except in a strictly ceremonial sense; into this spiritual void has rushed the former colonials of Africa and Pakistan, bringing vibrant Islam with them.
> 
> Whether the Germans are made of sterner stuff than the Brits and the French remains to be seen. Certainly, everyone is trying to tread as lightly as possible, tiptoeing around the unpleasant truths while trying to avoid the even-more-unpleasant consequences of Merkel's folly. At this point, the best that can be hoped for is a halt to further invasion, rapid processing of the alleged "asylum" seekers and speedy repatriation of those found to be unqualified, even under the generosity of the German constitution's _Asylrecht_ -- which has already undergone a considerable rollback since 1993.


----------



## FeXL

Where's the Prog hue & cry for minority white females who are frequently attacked?

Life in Egypt for a Christian Woman: ‘Easy Prey’



> To be a woman in a country where most of her people see women as a disgrace, and at best look at her from a sexual point of view, it is a heavy burden, but even worse when you are a Christian woman. It is hell!
> 
> ...
> 
> Most Muslim women in Egypt wear hijab and therefore, the others who do not wear it are most likely Coptic. This means that the Egyptian man thinks he has the right to harass her, simply because he sees her as a whore and a disbeliever.
> 
> You may think that I am talking about a certain class of men, but in fact, most Muslim men (not all, but the majority) view the Coptic woman as easy prey. He thinks that he will have a religious reward if he can manipulate her emotionally and persuade her to marry him, or to convert to Islam, a phenomenon prevalent in Upper Egypt.


More:



> I spend about half my monthly salary paying for my daughter’s international school expenses so she can get a good education. However, I feel disappointed to think that when she grows up, being a Christian woman, it will be impossible for her to attain a leadership position.
> 
> When she is harassed or assaulted, she will not get her right to justice, and perhaps she will keep silent. As a girl with no brother, her cousins will share in the inheritance of her father. If her marriage fails one day, she won’t have a second chance.


----------



## FeXL

Dozens of Iranian Instagram Models Rounded Up for 'Immorality'



> The American Left has been shamelessly comparing the United States to the fictional dystopia from _The Handmaid's Tale_. Despite the fact that women can go to college, work, marry a woman, not marry, and do whatever they damn well please that doesn't violate another person's life, liberty, or property. The Left is screaming bloody murder pretty much because birth control isn't free.
> 
> Meanwhile, a part of the world actually is a close match to Margaret Atwood's dystopia.
> 
> Dozens of Instagram models have been arrested in Iran. The regime cracked down on female "indecency" earlier this week. According to _The Independent_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Among the detainees are Instagram models, and people who work in photography, beauty salons and wedding businesses, who used social media to share footage that the state deems "indecent"._​
> 
> 
> 
> Roughly 40 women have been arrested in what is only the latest round of authoritarian crackdowns by the Islamic theocracy on women's basic rights.
> 
> Western feminists: _This_ is what the oppression of women looks like.
> 
> Your inability to get free birth control isn't oppression. Your need to actually purchase feminine hygiene products isn't oppression. Cat calls, while obnoxious, aren't oppression. _This is_.
Click to expand...

More:



> *Stop bellyaching about your first-world problems, and help combat the oppression of women in Iran and virtually every other Islamic country.*


Emphasis mine.

Knocks it out of the park.


----------



## Beej

He is a VERY STABLE GENIUS.


----------



## Macfury

I liked that Tweet! I also liked some of the joke Tweets that followed.


----------



## Beej

Macfury said:


> I liked that Tweet! I also liked some of the joke Tweets that followed.


It is entertaining seeing a president talk at tyrants using their own over-the-top language. For his next bit, he could retweet insulting cartoons at them. Something their own people aren't allowed to do.

Or maybe more airtime for covfefe. I want to see more of that story arc. Build up to some grand point that brings many stories together, like Avengers Infinity Wars.


----------



## Beej

What Venezuelan savers can teach everyone else
https://www.economist.com/finance-a...hat-venezuelan-savers-can-teach-everyone-else



> A smaller-scale response to galloping prices is the emerging “egg economy”. Eggs hold their value better than cash, for a while at least.


----------



## FeXL

Rationalising Muslim Domestic Violence



> Samina Yasmeen is director of the Centre for Muslim States and Societies and lectures in Political Science and International Relations in the School of Social and Cultural Studies, the University of Western Australia. This specialist in “political Islam” and “citizenship among immigrant Muslim women”, apparently believes that male-perpetrated domestic violence in the Australian Muslim community is not entirely the perpetrators’ fault. Instead, in an article entitled ‘Australian Muslim Women and Islamophobia’ this Muslim academic contends that such a violence is associated with the ‘Islamophobic’ attitudes of the Australian people and resulting ‘negativity towards Islam and Muslims … [that] limits the capacity [of Muslim men] to be gainfully employed’.


Wait...wha??? 

In a nutshell?



> ...Islamic women endure greater rates of assault at the hands of their husbands because ... yes, you guessed it ... 'Islamophobia' drives them to such fits of impotent rage that many simply can't resist lashing out at the easiest targets


Related:

So, just making sure I'm getting this correct...

1. Violence against Muslim immigrants & refugees=bad.
2. Immigrant & refugee male Muslim violence against host country females=crickets.
3. Male Muslim violence against female Muslims, especially but not limited to spouses=more crickets.

That sound 'bout right?


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Another article posted by FeXL talking to himself=tons of crickets.


----------



## FeXL

Cfp=cfp+1



freddie_biff said:


> another article posted by fexl talking to himself=tons of crickets.


----------



## Macfury

Good thing he has you to alert people to his posts!



Freddie_Biff said:


> Another article posted by FeXL talking to himself=tons of crickets.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> Good thing he has you to alert people to his posts!



Yeah, good thing. Too bad I don’t read the articles though. Too many and kind of boring.


----------



## Macfury

Have you been reading the articles beej posts or do they also suffer from these same flaws--many and boring?




Freddie_Biff said:


> Yeah, good thing. Too bad I don’t read the articles though. Too many and kind of boring.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> Have you been reading the articles beej posts or do they also suffer from these same flaws--many and boring?



Depends if I’m feeling like it or not. I owe nobody anything as far as reading articles, nor do they owe me. I notice you rarely link to anything; you only comment on ideas that other people come up with. An interesting though rather lazy approach.


----------



## Macfury

In other words, all articles are "too boring" for you to bother with. Thanks for clarifying that.



Freddie_Biff said:


> Depends if I’m feeling like it or not. I owe nobody anything as far as reading articles, nor do they owe me. I notice you rarely link to anything; you only comment on ideas that other people come up with. An interesting though rather lazy approach.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> In other words, all articles are "too boring" for you to bother with. Thanks for clarifying that.




I never said all. Don't twist.


----------



## Macfury

There's been no indication you've ever read anything people have posted here. It's within the realms of possibility but quite often you don't seem to be able to discuss the contents of articles that YOU'VE posted.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> There's been no indication you've ever read anything people have posted here. It's within the realms of possibility but quite often you don't seem to be able to discuss the contents of articles that YOU'VE posted.




There's been no indication you've ever actually posted anything here. You only offer your flip comments about what other people post. A rather lazy approach, but it's your MO.


----------



## FeXL

That's too bad, Freddie. You wouldn't be a walking, talking ignoramus if you did.

No offense...



Freddie_Biff said:


> Yeah, good thing. Too bad I don’t read the articles though. Too many and kind of boring.


----------



## Macfury

Freddie claims he doesn't read my posts, and then accuses me of never posting articles. 

I hope "the Pegasus" doesn't hear of this.



FeXL said:


> That's too bad, Freddie. You wouldn't be a walking, talking ignoramus if you did.
> 
> No offense...


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> That's too bad, Freddie. You wouldn't be a walking, talking ignoramus if you did.
> 
> 
> 
> No offense...



So much for that civility you were talking about.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, I said no offense...



Freddie_Biff said:


> So much for that civility you were talking about.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Freddie claims he doesn't read my posts, and then accuses me of never posting articles.
> 
> I hope "the Pegasus" doesn't hear of this.


Freddie claims to want to have intellectual conversations with people yet, when intellectual posts are made he skirts them like 4th grade French.

Methinks he's far more interested in comic book depth tripe.

Freddie, may I suggest _Archie_? I don't think you'd get _Mad_.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> Freddie claims to want to have intellectual conversations with people yet, when intellectual posts are made he skirts them like 4th grade French.
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks he's far more interested in comic book depth tripe.
> 
> 
> 
> Freddie, may I suggest _Archie_? I don't think you'd get _Mad_.



Talking about others is about as juvenile as you can get. You two excel at it and you work great as a team. That’s why you’re the Cerberus.


----------



## FeXL

First you claimed that talking behind your back was bad.

Then we talk about you in front of you face & that's bad, too.

As MF implied, when is Your Highness ever happy? 

You seemed a lot happier when you weren't here all the time. Maybe you should just go away?



Freddie_Biff said:


> Talking about others is about as juvenile as you can get. You two excel at it and you work great as a team. That’s why you’re the Cerberus.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> First you claimed that talking behind your back was bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Then we talk about you in front of you face & that's bad, too.
> 
> 
> 
> As MF implied, when is Your Highness ever happy?
> 
> 
> 
> You seemed a lot happier when you weren't here all the time. Maybe you should just go away?



I put you on ignore; I didn’t go anywhere. Why don’t you go away for about a month and I’ll let you know if your presence or your absence is more preferable.


----------



## FeXL

Oh, but yes you did, Freddie.

You were over in Prog paradise. You remember the blog. The one that went tits up because there was no interest in everybody saying the same thing & all nodding their heads together about it? The one that eschewed persons who were able to defend a different viewpoint, preferred the diversity of differing opinions, didn't care much for the heavy hand of moderation & weren't sheeple?

_That_ one.



Freddie_Biff said:


> I didn’t go anywhere.


'Cause my sun don't rise & set on what you or any other Prog wants, Freddie.



Freddie_Biff said:


> Why don’t you go away for about a month and I’ll let you know if your presence or your absence is more preferable.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> Oh, but yes you did, Freddie.
> 
> 
> 
> You were over in Prog paradise. You remember the blog. The one that went tits up because there was no interest in everybody saying the same thing & all nodding their heads together about it? The one that eschewed persons who were able to defend a different viewpoint, preferred the diversity of differing opinions, didn't care much for the heavy hand of moderation & weren't sheeple?
> 
> 
> 
> _That_ one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Cause my sun don't rise & set on what you or any other Prog wants, Freddie.



God you’re monotonous. You were far easier to tolerate on Ignore.


----------



## Macfury

Whenever you're on your back, belly exposed, you remark that being so severely humbled is boring you.


----------



## FeXL

Then please, do it again. Save yourself, Freddie. From that great, big, very scary FeXL. Your sanity can't take it.

BOOOO!!!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:



Freddie_Biff said:


> You were far easier to tolerate on Ignore.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Then please, do it again. Save yourself, Freddie. From that great, big, very scary FeXL. Your sanity can't take it.
> 
> BOOOO!!!
> 
> :lmao::lmao::lmao:



I wonder what compels him, time after time, to challenge his wellbeing by reading your posts again?


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> I wonder what compels him, time after time, to challenge his wellbeing by reading your posts again?


Hells bells! Doncha know? Deep, down inside, Freddie likes me!!! :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Interesting...

Mexico's New President: Not Your Ordinary Latin Leftist



> Word is out of the transition team that President López Obrador will sponsor slashing salaries of congress people and high-ranking bureaucrats. *Mexico News Daily reports that he will propose a 50% reduction to salaries paid to federal elected and appointed officials.*
> 
> If approved, deputies (congressmen) will earn monthly salaries of 37,336 pesos (U.S. $1,983), senators 58,700 pesos (U.S. $3,120). López Obrador will, under his plan, receive half the current presidential salary of 209,135 pesos (U.S. $11,090). All perquisites and benefits currently enjoyed by politicians will be eliminated.


M'bold.

Cutting public salaries!!?? The nerve!

Call the unions!!! What kind of leftist is this guy?


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Interesting...
> 
> Mexico's New President: Not Your Ordinary Latin Leftist
> 
> M'bold.
> 
> Cutting public salaries!!?? The nerve!
> 
> Call the unions!!! What kind of leftist is this guy?


You're out of your depth here, FeXL. The parameters you use to evaluate anything Left / Right are out the window in Mexico. The historic corruption in this country by the previous right-wing / neoliberal parties is beyond anything normal folks can comprehend. The benefits that legislators have given themselves in salary, vacation, "bonuses", etc., are an absolute embarrassment.

AMLO has a huge job ahead of him, lots of domestic and international critics ready to pounce on anything he does that smacks of restricting the free market, and more than few folks on the Left who are highly suspicious that he's been compromised by promises made to achieve political power (as evidenced by some of the names for his top cabinet picks). Still, he has a near-total mandate from the people from the recent elections to actually do something (anything!) to "fix" Mexico.

Top of the list is to do something about PEMEX - the country's national oil company that the right-wingers have been driving into the ground due to underfunding maintenance and a decision by the previous right-wing government of Peña Nieto to "reform" the energy sector by throwing wide the doors to foreign investors for processing and for retail (until this year, the *only* gasoline retail companies were PEMEX franchises). It's insane that a country with a national oil company to handle exploration / processing / retailing of oil/gasoline and complete control of the sector, has such horrendous conditions of poverty and insecurity. National assets should serve the people, not the 1%.

It's going to be an interesting six-years (a "sexena" - the usual length of a government in office in Mexico)....


----------



## Macfury

CubaMark said:


> You're out of your depth here, FeXL. The parameters you use to evaluate anything Left / RigIt's insane that a country with a national oil company to handle exploration / processing / retailing of oil/gasoline and complete control of the sector, has such horrendous conditions of poverty and insecurity.


Those conditions seem to go hand in hand with state ownership of industries, Even Norway is selling off its oil company in chunks.


----------



## FeXL

Ya, figger, huh?

You said yourself the new Pres was left.

The left does not cut public servant wages. Period.

However, your leftist is.

That was my point.

End story.



CubaMark said:


> You're out of your depth here, FeXL.


----------



## Beej

CubaMark said:


> (until this year, the *only* gasoline retail companies were PEMEX franchises). It's insane that a country with a national oil company to handle exploration / processing / retailing of oil/gasoline and complete control of the sector, has such horrendous conditions of poverty and insecurity.


You seem to be implying that concentrating economic and political power for a major industry is a good idea (ie. the bad outcomes are an "insane" result of the system instead of being more likely with a national oil company controlling the supply chain).


----------



## FeXL

Not surprising at all.

Look at your socialist paradise, Venezuelaaaaah.



CubaMark said:


> It's insane that a country with a national oil company to handle exploration / processing / retailing of oil/gasoline and complete control of the sector, has such horrendous conditions of poverty and insecurity.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Look at your socialist paradise, Venezuelaaaaah.


Are you truly ignorant of the constant attack that the governments of Chávez and Maduro have been under since wresting control of the state and the national oil company from the hands of the former military and elite? Or is it your ideology that blinds you to the interventionism of the USA in that country - financially supporting the right-wing parties that control the media and economy, sabotaging PVDSA, stockpiling foodstuffs in warehouses and leaving retail shelves bare in a campaign to foster dissatisfaction in the streets and push the people into rising up against the socialist government? The orchestration of border conflicts with U.S.-ally Colombia added to the headaches. 

The Venezuelan government has made its share of mistakes, no doubt. But to sit there and claim that they are alone responsible for the problems facing the government is facetious at best (and I suspect your motives are far worse than this). It's the identical playbook that has been used to attack leftist governments throughout the region, Cuba being the best example. Create economic chaos with the embargo, conduct economic sabotage with attacks on crops, livestock and people, isolate the country and run it into the ground, all the while questioning the character and capabilities of the country's leaders.

The USA has a loooooooooong history of this kind of subterfuge. It's never been a secret.


----------



## Macfury

If only smart people like you were running Socialism, it would run like a Porsche, eh CubaMark?


----------



## FeXL

So, lemme get this straight...

The reason socialism fails miserably is because of the right?

Is that the thrust here?



CubaMark said:


> blah, blah, blah...the right-wing parties that control the media and economy...blah, blah, blah


Further to this BS, it's not just the leaders but the system they're following.

No leader on the planet has been able to make socialism "work". Unless, of course, a "working" socialism model includes killing 10's of millions of one's own people and, like Churchill noted, "the equal sharing of misery" throughout the population. Save, the tyrants at the top. They always seem to be happy.

That's always worked splendidly!

And, if you throw in a little ol' fashioned communism, you have a perfect storm!



CubaMark said:


> ...all the while questioning the character and capabilities of the country's leaders...


----------



## FeXL

Tommy Robinson Freed as British Judges Quash the Charges Against Him; He Awaits a New Trial for His Violation of the Unofficial, But Real, British Anti-Islamic-Blasphemy Law



> And this isn't necessarily the end of it: While the contempt charge was tossed out for judicial errors, the state may, and likely will, seek to re-try him. Robinson is only out on bail awaiting this new trial. He hasn't been declared innocent, nor have the underlying charges been declared null and void.


----------



## Beej

CubaMark said:


> Or is it your ideology that blinds you


This is a funny option to offer. Option 2: FeXL is as ideologically blinded as you.

Option 3 is the obvious answer.


----------



## FeXL

Nope. No Sharia Law anywhere in the West. We are _not_ getting indoctrinated. No way. Nosirree...

Watch this video



> Police are given "theological advice" which includes FGM "is a clean and honourable practice in Islam" and should not be criminalised. This is the Metropolitan police.


And not _here_, either:

Landmark ruling sees British court recognise sharia law for the first time as judge rules wife married in Islamic ceremony can make claim on husband's assets under UK law



> British courts recognised sharia law for the first time in a ruling on Wednesday
> Judge ruled a wife married in an Islamic ceremony can claim husband's assets
> Ruling comes after Nasreen Akhter wants divorce from Mohammed Shabaz Khan
> The couple wed in an Islamic faith marriage called 'nikah' in 1998


----------



## FeXL

Sweden investigates hundreds of forest fires as arson suspected



> Forest fires have raged in Sweden for weeks during the recent prolonged heatwave. According to newspaper, Dagens Nyheter (DN), prosecutors have started hundreds of investigations into the causes of the fires.
> 
> Only now, after several weeks of wildfires, one of the largest newspapers in Sweden reports that the prosecutor has initiated preliminary enquiries – up to one hundred per day – into the causes of the fires.


Huh. Two things:

1. Recall the recent threat in the US from persons belonging to The Religion of Peace that they were going to start forest fires?
2. Sweden is chock full of persons from The Religion of Peace...


----------



## FeXL

Ex-Labour councillor who George Galloway called a 'star' acted as a 'fixer' for forced marriages of girls as young as 15 'who were sent abroad to be abused and raped'



> A former Respect party candidate advised there is 'nothing wrong' with fathers arranging marriages for some 15-year-olds as it emerged that husbands who rape and abuse their wives are let into the UK.
> 
> *Asama Javed is an immigration solicitor based in Bradford, West Yorkshire, and was caught advising that girls could be married off if 'mentally or physically ready'.*


M'bold.

So, what's the thrust here? You're old enough to go to the store, you're old enough to get bred?

But no Sharia Law anywhere in the West. Nope...


----------



## CubaMark

*More than 100 seats that backed Brexit now want to remain in EU*

More than 100 Westminster constituencies that voted to leave the EU have now switched their support to Remain, according to a stark new analysis seen by the Observer.

In findings that could have a significant impact on the parliamentary battle of Brexit later this year, the study concludes that most seats in Britain now contain a majority of voters who want to stay in the EU.

The analysis, one of the most comprehensive assessments of Brexit sentiment since the referendum, suggests the shift has been driven by doubts among Labour voters who backed Leave.

As a result, the trend is starkest in the north of England and Wales – Labour heartlands in which Brexit sentiment appears to be changing. The development will heap further pressure on Jeremy Corbyn to soften the party’s opposition to reconsidering Britain’s EU departure.

Researchers at the Focaldata consumer analytics company compiled the breakdown by modelling two YouGov polls of more than 15,000 people in total, conducted before and after Theresa May published her proposed Brexit deal on 6 July.

*Analysis shows voters in most constituencies now favour remaining in the EU*

(The Guardian UK)​


----------



## Macfury

Checked YouGov:



> However, just because people think Brexit is the wrong decision, it doesn’t necessarily mean they think it should be reversed. They do not. When we ask what people think the government should do about leaving the EU, just over half (53%) think that it should go ahead with Brexit





CubaMark said:


> *More than 100 seats that backed Brexit now want to remain in EU*
> 
> More than 100 Westminster constituencies that voted to leave the EU have now switched their support to Remain, according to a stark new analysis seen by the Observer.
> 
> In findings that could have a significant impact on the parliamentary battle of Brexit later this year, the study concludes that most seats in Britain now contain a majority of voters who want to stay in the EU.
> 
> The analysis, one of the most comprehensive assessments of Brexit sentiment since the referendum, suggests the shift has been driven by doubts among Labour voters who backed Leave.
> 
> As a result, the trend is starkest in the north of England and Wales – Labour heartlands in which Brexit sentiment appears to be changing. The development will heap further pressure on Jeremy Corbyn to soften the party’s opposition to reconsidering Britain’s EU departure.
> 
> Researchers at the Focaldata consumer analytics company compiled the breakdown by modelling two YouGov polls of more than 15,000 people in total, conducted before and after Theresa May published her proposed Brexit deal on 6 July.
> 
> *Analysis shows voters in most constituencies now favour remaining in the EU*
> 
> (The Guardian UK)​


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> Checked YouGov:


Sure - but there's clearly a trend of folks who are moving against Brexit, including the people in the riding of Britain's own right-wingnut and person-most-likley-to-have-a-post-political-career-as-a-Trump-impersonator, Boris whatsisname: (my emphasis added)

_Among the constituencies to switch from Leave to Remain is that of Boris Johnson, the former foreign secretary and face of the Leave campaign. *Support for Remain* in his Uxbridge and South Ruislip constituency *has risen from 43.6% to 51.4%,* according to the new model._​


----------



## Macfury

Yes, but the Brexit referendum is not like the electoral college. It was not counted constituency by constituency. 

I was hoping Boris Johnson could oust Theresa May. Might have to wait a few months for that.



CubaMark said:


> Sure - but there's clearly a trend of folks who are moving against Brexit, including the people in the riding of Britain's own right-wingnut and person-most-likley-to-have-a-post-political-career-as-a-Trump-impersonator, Boris whatsisname: (my emphasis added)
> 
> _Among the constituencies to switch from Leave to Remain is that of Boris Johnson, the former foreign secretary and face of the Leave campaign. *Support for Remain* in his Uxbridge and South Ruislip constituency *has risen from 43.6% to 51.4%,* according to the new model._​


----------



## FeXL

Hey, Britain! How's that multiculturalism workin' out for ya?

Don't be Muslim, don't be Muslim... 



> ...ALLAHDAMMIT!!!
> 
> _Apparently uncomfortable in identifying the terror suspect using the common nomenclature as an ‘immigrant’, government security minister Ben Wallace instead called 29-year-old Salih Khater a “British citizen who came from another country originally.”_​
> Hmmm... wait a minute...
> 
> _Just weeks before what police are treating as an attempted terror attack, Khater was granted full British citizenship._​
> Gotta love the timing here.


Related:

More Pavilions At Folkfest



> A courageous mother who helped her daughter escape a troubled arranged marriage was found stabbed to death in her kitchen, a court has heard.
> 
> Rahman Begum, 46, from Rochdale, Manchester, was found in a pool of blood at her home in Rochdale, hours after she ordered her daughter to ‘go live’ and not ruin her life in an unhappy home.
> 
> Her daughter Aysha, 25, had been unhappily married to Muhammad Tafham, 31, who is accused of the murder, a court has been told.


I jes' luvs me that Religion of Peace...


----------



## FeXL

Bollard H8ter!!!

I'm so old... I remember when... 



> ...sacrificing people to your gawds was something you only saw in Sunday afternoon Tarzan movies... and as usual, the whole thing is a mystery...
> 
> _"Neil Basu, the Met’s Assistant Commissioner for counter-terrorism said, 'It appears to have been a deliberate act, but what the motive was we can’t answer at the moment.'"_​
> The western media, CBC included, seems to feel this may be some sort of anti-bollard movement...
> 
> New York Times doubles down... now it's a car crash.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, Sweden! How's that multikulturalism workin' out for ya?

Sweden Is Burning: Migrant Gangs Unleash Coordinated Fire-Bomb Rampage Across Multiple Cities



> Amid soaring crime rates, gang violence, complaints about education, and pregnant mothers even being turned away from maternity wards due to a lack of capacity, resentment in Sweden has built over the influx of more than 600,000 immigrants over the past five years.
> 
> And tonight is one of the worst night for violence in recent history as police report multiple gangs of masked youths rampaging across three major Swedish cities, setting cars on fire in what seems like a coordinated action.
> 
> _Multiple arson attacks on vehicles in #Gothenburg tonight
> 
> - An estimated 15 cars alleged to have been torched
> - Youths with molotov cocktails are reported to have set fire to the vehicles
> - Other arson attacks reported in Trollhättan
> - Ongoing#Sweden #Göteborg #svpol #breaking pic.twitter.com/ygKsdaW17N
> — Intelligence Fusion (@IntellFusion) August 13, 2018_​


I'll bet Hungary is glad they put their foot down.


----------



## SINC

It's not funny. We're next.


----------



## Beej

Brexit Anxiety Disorder
https://www.politico.eu/article/brexit-anxiety-disorder-britain-middle-class/


> To an extent unparalleled in British political history, Brexit has ripped away the veneer of security that the managerial and professional classes enjoyed, throwing — in their mind at least — almost everything into question, from the U.K.’s place in the world to the future prosperity of their children. It is a threat that many find hard to cope with psychologically.
> 
> It is also something many of them feel can be blamed on those over whom Britain’s educated professionals usually have day-to-day political, economic and social control — the working-class, provincial, poor and elderly who were over-represented among Leave voters.


This sounds familiar. Would also work in the Onion.


----------



## Macfury

Those lousy Brexit deplorables!


----------



## FeXL

Since Banning Guns And Knives Didn’t Work, London Mayor Wants To Ban Cars



> *When someone is determined to kill as many people as humanly possible in as short a time as humanly possible, they’re going to find a way to do it. If you take away the usual tools to kill people with, they’ll get creative. No matter what, they’ll find a way to murder people if they so choose.*
> 
> So, when governments ban the tools used by these people in a misguided attempt to prevent future attacks, all they’re doing is depriving law-abiding citizens of these tools for non-criminal use. They don’t actually stop evil men from committing mass murder.
> 
> Over in England, they haven’t seemed to figure that out yet. A mass attack triggered a gun ban. Then they decided to ban knives. Now, they’re looking to ban cars following yet another attack. Well, at least cars in some parts of the city.


Bold mine.

What the Progs don't understand...


----------



## FeXL

Good! (And further on that whole integration thing.)

Muslim Couple Denied Swiss Citizenship Over Refusing a Male-Female Handshake



> According to the local officials, the bid was blocked due to the couple's "lack of respect for gender equality." In a similar episode two years ago, two Syrian brothers who refused to shake hands with female teachers sparked a national outrage in Switzerland.


On the other side of the coin:

Sweden Muslim woman who refused handshake at job interview wins case



> A Swedish Muslim woman has won compensation after her job interview was ended when she refused a handshake.


'Kay. Imagine this scenario: As a small business owner, I have decided on a new hire. I solicit for resumes & take a look at the possible candidates. Looking at the names on the applications and being familiar with this news story, what are the odds a Muslim female will ever be called in for an interview?

Zero.

Call it what you want. I don't care. 

If you aren't open-minded enough to shake the hand of the person who just might hire you, I ain't interested. That's how business is done in the Western world. Why would I subject myself to a potential lawsuit?

Nope.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, Britain, how's that multikulturalism workin' out for ya?

Girl, 3, 'needed emergency surgery after FGM in London'



> A three-year-old girl needed emergency surgery after allegedly being subjected to female genital mutilation which left her severely wounded.
> 
> A London couple were appearing in court today accused of carrying out the procedure.
> 
> It is alleged the man, 42, and woman, 36, both understood to be of African heritage, mutilated the girl at their east London home.


----------



## FeXL

Anti-Semitism 'Invented to Prevent Criticism of Jews' – Malaysian PM



> Anti-Semitism is an artificial construct created to stop people from criticizing Jews for any wrongdoing, making them the only race that is beyond reproach, Malaysian Prime Minister Mahathir Mohamad said in an interview with the Associated Press on Monday.
> 
> _“There is one race that cannot be criticized. If you are anti-Semitic, it seems almost as if you are a criminal … anti-Semitic is a term that is invented to prevent people from criticizing the Jews for doing wrong things,” noted._​
> Mohamad, who was sworn in as prime minister in May, earlier said that “Jews rule this world by proxy.”


----------



## FeXL

South Africa begins seizing white-owned farms



> THE South African government has begun the process of seizing land from white farmers.
> 
> Local newspaper City Press reports two game farms in the northern province of Limpopo are the first to be targeted for unilateral seizure after negotiations with the owners to purchase the properties stalled.
> 
> While the government says it intends to pay, owners Akkerland Boerdery wanted 200 million rand ($18.7 million) for the land — they’re being offered just 20 million rand ($1.87 million).
> 
> “Notice is hereby given that a terrain inspection will be held on the farms on April 5, 2018 at 10am in order to conduct an audit of the assets and a handover of the farm’s keys to the state,” a letter sent to the owners earlier this year said.


Ten cents on the dollar. Nice work if you can get it...


----------



## FeXL

Hey, Sweden, how's that multikulturalism workin' out for ya?

The Tragic Transformation Of Sweden



> Critics and observers argue back and forth about to whether Sweden is, in fact, the “rape capital of Europe” due to mass migration into the coutry. While new information released this week seems to put that debate to bed, the government’s spokesmen have resorted to blaming poverty, toxic masculinity, and even homosexuality for the rise in violent rape and assaults.


More:



> In my 2017 book, No Go Zones: How Sharia Law is Coming to Neighborhood Near You, I used Sweden as an example, leaning on years of reporting, as well as personal tours of these “no go zones,” which most writers at The New York Times or BBC daren’t undertake themselves.
> 
> What I found was patchy information — intentionally so — about the nature of the rise of criminality in the country. Incidents including grenade attacks, shootings, stabbings, mass automobile fires, and yes, rape.
> 
> Now Sveriges Television (SVT), the national public broadcaster, has released details of a new study that disproves the allegation from the political left that increases in criminality are not directly linked to mass migration.
> 
> *In the report by the broadcasters’ investigative team, it was revealed that 58 percent of convicted rape or attempted rape suspects were born abroad. This figure doesn’t include those of foreign origin born in Sweden.*
> 
> Offenders included Algerians and Syrians, and *researchers noted that conversations about the violence in high-migrant-populated neighborhoods often includes the role women play in migrants’ home nations, and the “different view of women’s freedom and sexuality” that are usually held in such places.*


Emphasis mine.

There goes another Prog narrative...


----------



## FeXL

Further from The Religion Of Peace.

‘White Whores’: Islam’s Unwavering View on Western Women



> A British woman going by the pseudonym “Kate Elysia” recently revealed the extent of her sexual victimization by Muslim men. While this included the usual -- including drugs, and gang-rapes by as many as 70 men -- her story had an interesting twist to it.
> 
> According to the report: “[A]t one point during her abuse, she was trafficked to the North African country of Morocco where she was prostituted and repeatedly raped.” There she was kept in an apartment in Marrakesh, where another girl no more than 15 was also kept for sexual purposes. “I can’t remember how many times I’m raped that [first] night, or by who,” Kate recounted.
> 
> That she was seen as a piece of meat is evident in other ways: “The Pakistani men I came into contact with made me believe I was nothing more than a slut, a white whore. They treated me like a leper, apart from when they wanted sex. I was less than human to them, I was rubbish.”


More:



> According to the conservative estimate of American professor Robert Davis: “*etween 1530 and 1780 [alone] there were almost certainly a million and quite possibly as many as a million and a quarter white, European Christians enslaved by the Muslims of the Barbary Coast,” of which Morocco was one. Women slaves -- and not a few men and boys -- were almost always sexually abused. With countless European women selling for the price of an onion, little wonder by the late 1700s, European observers noted how “the inhabitants of Algiers have a rather white complexion.”*


*

M'bold.

Further:




Such a long and unwavering history of sexually enslaving European women on the claim that, like Kate Elysia, they are all “nothing more than a slut, a white whore,” should place the ongoing sexual abuse of Western women in context -- and suggest that there’s little chance of change along the horizon.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## FeXL

What happens when your immigration policy allows free reign of misogynists, rapists, murderers, etc.

Far-right poised for big wins in Sweden election



> The anti-immigration far-right is expected to soar in Sweden’s September 9 general election, capitalising on voter discontent as Swedes punish traditional parties over immigration, integration and health care.
> 
> Prime Minister Stefan Lofven’s Social Democrats, who have dominated Swedish politics since the 1930s, will remain the biggest party in the country but likely with a record low score, polls suggest.
> 
> The far-right Sweden Democrats (SD) are heading to make the most gains and come in a close second, followed by the conservative Moderates.


----------



## FeXL

I'm sure it's all just one big misunderstanding.

Microwave Weapons May Have Been Used Against U.S. Embassy Officials In Havana



> The Department of State is entertaining the idea that microwave attacks were behind the mysterious illnesses that plagued diplomats working in the U.S. embassy in Havana, Cuba.
> 
> Beginning in late 2016, more than three dozen U.S. diplomats and family members living in Cuba and China reported puzzling brain ailments such as dizziness, headaches and blurry vision. Some diplomats described moments where they heard loud ringing and buzzing sounds. For months, the State Department considered the mysterious incidents to possibly be the result of “sonic attacks.”


Wait for it. In 3, 2...


----------



## FeXL

What? No North or South American rivers in the tally? Nor European?

Shocka...

Just 10 streams carry 95% of all river-borne plastic into the ocean



> Large rivers are particularly efficient conveyors of plastic waste to the oceans, especially in countries lacking a well-developed waste management infrastructure. Up to 95% of river-borne plastic comes from just 10 rivers, scientists at the Helmholtz Center for Environmental Research in Leipzig, Germany have found.
> 
> The scientists analysed data on both microplastic debris (<5mm) such as beads and fibres, as well as microplastic objects (plastic bottles, bags, etc.) from 79 sampling sites on 57 of the world’s largest rivers, singling out the 10 mapped out here as the biggest culprits, due to “mismanagement of plastic waste in their watersheds”.


Huh. "...especially in countries lacking a well-developed waste management infrastructure."

'Magine that.

'Magine, as well, how much of this _real_ problem could be dealt with using some of the hundreds of billions of dollars frittered away on _imaginary_ problems like Globull Warming...


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> I'm sure it's all just one big misunderstanding.
> 
> Microwave Weapons May Have Been Used Against U.S. Embassy Officials In Havana
> 
> Wait for it. In 3, 2...


Oh, man... "The Daily Caller"? That ranks up there for credibility with your idol, Pamela Geller.... :lmao:


Cuban 'acoustic attack' report on US diplomats flawed, say neurologists
“Sonic Weapon Attacks” on U.S. Embassy Don’t Add Up—for Anyone
Embassy attack accusations in Cuba


----------



## Macfury

Asleep at the wheel again? The article referenced reports from:

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/01/science/sonic-attack-cuba-microwave.html



> Microwave Weapons Are Prime Suspect in Ills of U.S. Embassy Workers





CubaMark said:


> Oh, man... "The Daily Caller"? That ranks up there for credibility with your idol, Pamela Geller.... :lmao:
> 
> 
> Cuban 'acoustic attack' report on US diplomats flawed, say neurologists
> “Sonic Weapon Attacks” on U.S. Embassy Don’t Add Up—for Anyone
> Embassy attack accusations in Cuba


----------



## FeXL

3, 2, 1...

And we have a bingo!!!

So, building upon MF's observation that the Prog "Paper Of Record" was utilized in the making of said article...

You state that The Daily Caller is a questionable source (without furnishing any sort of argument critical of the data at all), yet you furnish links to The Grunion and Wiki as a rebuttal?

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Go back to undergraduate class again, CM. Learn how to read. Then learn how to research. Take a logic & maybe a philosophy class or two. Formulate an argument based on empirical evidence. Then come back & be critical of my posts.

Until then, keep flailing away.

:lmao::lmao::lmao:



CubaMark said:


> Oh, man... "The Daily Caller"? That ranks up there for credibility with your idol, Pamela Geller....


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Asleep at the wheel again?


Asleep, period...


----------



## FeXL

Hey, France, how's that multikulturalism workin' out for ya?

Two Britons are among seven people injured as 'Afghan who posed as child migrant' goes on knife rampage through Paris before petanque players throw boules to disarm him



> Two British tourists were among seven wounded after an Afghan man carrying child immigration documents went on a knife rampage through Paris.
> 
> The attacker, who is aged in his 30s, stabbed three people outside a cinema in the north-east of the city just before 11pm, fled, then stabbed four more before being arrested.


Toss his ass in the Atlantic & make him swim back to the Middle East. The long way...

Related:

‘Allahu Akbar’ shouting man drives through French terminal to ram airport passengers



> This morning a Muslim terrorist was arrested by French police after he tried to ram his car into pedestrians in the terminal at Lyon’s airport.
> 
> A man was reported driving at high speed going the wrong direction on a highway from the Ain department for dozens of kilometres.
> 
> He was stopped by police but managed to flee with his car then went to Lyon-Bron’s airport, while trying to mow down pedestrians, fortunately without success.
> 
> The suspect went on to the Saint-Exupéry Airport while under fire by four or five police officers, all of whom were unable to hit him.
> 
> The man crashed through two glass doors entering the airport terminal where he was finally stopped by a security agent, who was able to stop him with his defence stick.


They can swim together...


----------



## Beej

A good lengthy read about political polarization.

https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2018/10/poland-polarization/568324/



> All of these debates, whether in 1890s France or 1990s Poland, have at their core a series of important questions: Who gets to define a nation? And who, therefore, gets to rule a nation? For a long time, we have imagined that these questions were settled—but why should they ever be?





> Listening to her, I became convinced that there was never a moment when Schmidt’s views “changed.” She never turned against liberal democracy, because she never believed in it, or at least she never thought it was all that important. For her, the antidote to Communism is not democracy but an anti-Dreyfusard vision of national sovereignty. And if national sovereignty takes the form of a state whose elite is defined not according to its talent but according to its “patriotism”—meaning, in practice, its willingness to toe Orbán’s line—then she’s fine with that.





> History feels circular in other parts of Europe too. The divide that has shattered Poland is strikingly similar to the divide that split France in the wake of the Dreyfus affair. The language used by the European radical right—the demand for “revolution” against “elites,” the dreams of “cleansing” violence and an apocalyptic cultural clash—is eerily similar to the language once used by the European radical left. The presence of dissatisfied, discontented intellectuals—people who feel that the rules aren’t fair and that the wrong people have influence—isn’t even uniquely European. Moisés Naím, the Venezuelan writer, visited Warsaw a few months after the Law and Justice Party came to power. He asked me to describe the new Polish leaders: What were they like, as people? I gave him some adjectives—angry, vengeful, resentful. “They sound just like Chavistas,” he told me.


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> A good lengthy read about political polarization.


Interesting read.

Coupla passages stood out for me. The first was about halfway through the article:



> This impulse is reinforced, in Poland as well as in Hungary and many other formerly Communist countries, by the widespread feeling that the rules of competition are flawed because the reforms of the 1990s were unfair. *Specifically, they allowed too many former Communists to recycle their political power into economic power.*


Bold mine.

I'm currently re-reading Tom Clancy's _The Bear and The Dragon_. He talks about this. It's a point I agree with. Those who were well placed in the Communist gov't are among the most successful financially today, and not because of pure market economics, either.

The second, near the end:



> Not long ago, at a fish restaurant in an ugly square on a beautiful night in Athens, I described my 1999 New Year’s Eve party to a Greek political scientist. Quietly, he laughed at me. Or rather, he laughed with me; he didn’t mean to be rude. *But this thing I was calling polarization was nothing new.* “The post-1989 liberal moment—this was the exception,” Stathis Kalyvas told me. Polarization is normal. More to the point, I would add, skepticism about liberal democracy is also normal. And the appeal of authoritarianism is eternal.


Also my bold.

I recall growing up as teenager in the mid-70's, learning about the significant polarization (and commensurate animosity) between American Democrats & Republicans. In southern Alberta, this was something I'd never seen or been exposed to from Canadian politics. Perhaps it was the innocence of youth, perhaps it was ignorance of the issues, perhaps something else. While my parents occasionally spoke of the issues to us, they were delivered with a minimum of animosity aimed at any particular politician or party. This isn't to say they didn't have their preferences, but that they were talked about in more or less civil terms. That was my introduction to real-world politics.

Enter the late 70's & early 80's, I'm old enough to vote, I start getting informed on the issues. I experience PET's duplicity, lies & animosity towards western Canada, Alberta in particular, I start becoming polarized myself. It's a process that has continued to this day.

I now consider myself reasonably well-informed on Canadian politics and have become as polarized as I've ever been. I do not understand how *reasonable, intelligent, informed* individuals can take some of the political stands they do. Then I re-read those three words, laugh my ass off, shake my head & move on...

The author talks about Greek history feeling circular, moving between liberal democracy and oligarchy, as opposed to American's mostly linear movement towards liberal democracy. In some senses, I feel Canadian politics is circular, moving from the right to the left & back again, often with what appears to be no progress between the two.

Thx for the link.


----------



## CubaMark

Oh, schadenfreude, oh, schadenfreude.... :lmao:

*French far-right leader Marine Le Pen ordered to undergo psychiatric evaluation*










A French court has ordered far-right leader Marine Le Pen to undergo a psychiatric assessment as it probes her decision to publish graphic images of Islamic State executions on social media.

The 50-year-old head of the National Front — recently rebranded as the National Rally — posted three gruesome photos on Twitter in December 2015 after a journalist told a French television program that her party shared a "community of spirit" with the extremist group.

"ISIS is THIS," Le Pen wrote in an outraged response to the accusation, attaching pictures of a man being burned alive, another being run over by a tank, and the headless corpse of American journalist James Foley.

French law prohibits the dissemination of "violent messages that incite terrorism or … seriously harm human dignity."

** * **​
...speaking to reporters, she suggested that the evaluation is part of a wider attempt to silence her and the party, and said that she will skip the tests.

"I'd like to see how the judge would try and force me do it," Le Pen said.

Legal experts were quick to point out that such an assessment is in fact required under the law to establish whether she suffers from any mental illness that might have diminished her capacity to understand what she was doing when she posted the images. The psychiatrist will also determine whether she poses a risk to herself or the public.

(CBC)​


----------



## SINC

Ah yes, subdue the truth using the so-called law. 

Great move.


----------



## FeXL

Precisely.

This is what the left considers celebration-worthy? Wait 'til it's turned on them. Then you'll hear a hue & cry.



SINC said:


> Ah yes, subdue the truth using the so-called law.
> 
> Great move.


----------



## FeXL

Further on the fallout from unfettered Muslim mmigration in Sweden.

The Morning Rant: J.V. Edition



> Even the enlightened, post-modern, peace-loving Swedes, who never met a revolution they didn't like are a little sick and tired of the huddled masses yearning to be free to rape Swedish women. Is it too little and too late? I would guess that it is, but maybe there is something resembling national pride and dignity left in the typical Swede.
> 
> Swedish PM Lofven ousted in no confidence vote
> 
> _The anti-immigration Sweden Democrats (SD) backed the vote to remove him, weeks after a general election that delivered a hung parliament.
> 
> In Tuesday's dramatic vote, 204 MPs voted against Mr Lofven while 142 voted in favour.
> 
> Parliament's speaker will now propose a new leader - a process that could take weeks.
> 
> Mr Lofven is expected to stay on as caretaker prime minister while his replacement is decided._​
> What frustrates me is the constant attacks on the concept of a free and independent country that has the right and privilege of choosing its own destiny. The casual "anti-immigrant" slur is just one of many ways that the globalist media try to guide the narrative. I doubt very much that the majority of the people who voted for the SD are anti-anything other than unfettered immigration that favors savage 6th century rapists. If that immigration were coming from The Philippines or Estonia or Ghana there would be much less pressure to end it.


----------



## Macfury

That sort of tactic is strictly out of the old Soviet playbook. No wonder CM approves.



FeXL said:


> Precisely.
> 
> This is what the left considers celebration-worthy? Wait 'til it's turned on them. Then you'll hear a hue & cry.


----------



## FeXL

The Deplorables



> Global momentum.
> 
> _Right-wing populist, Jair Bolsonaro, has won the first round of Brazil's election with 46% of the votes. If he becomes president, he could put democracy at risk pic.twitter.com/VGjKFs7vYy
> 
> — The Economist (@TheEconomist) October 8, 2018_​


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Yes. Only a right wing politician can "put democracy at risk".

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

More:



> )from Richard Fernandez) *Then not content w blindfolding themselves they are gouging their eyes out completely, going off on their midget high horses in moral dudgeon, which might help if it could work, but only succeeds in making them look ridiculous. Stop for God’s sake. Stop.*
> 
> We don’t need any more intersectional, gender neutral, critical theory claptrap. We need the common sense to realize that a huge network of corruption has cropped up in every Western capital and it will be decades before we even count the rocks that need to be looked under.


M'bold.

No. Do not stop. Please, carry on. 

The whole planet is not yet aware of the idiocy...


----------



## Beej

Great rant on free speech (UK).
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REaaC8y4GR8[/ame]


----------



## FeXL

Perfect.

War on Choice: UK Government Sets ‘Calorie Cap’ for Pizzas, Burgers… Even Soup



> Restaurants and supermarkets have been told to shrink pizzas or remove toppings under “drastic” new government plans to calorie cap thousands of foods sold in the UK.
> 
> Draft guidelines unveiled by Public Health England (PHE) would see recommended calorie limits set for regularly consumed items including sandwiches, cooking sauces, pies, soups, and processed meats, the _Daily Telegraph_ reports.
> 
> While the limits would not be mandatory under current plans, which are part of a package aimed at reducing childhood obesity, the government has warned it would likely legislate if businesses failed to fall into line, with *public health minister Steve Brine declaring the state was “willing to do whatever it takes to keep children healthy and well in this country”*.


Then let's get kids off couches, chairs & school desks & get them running around again. When I was a school kid I ate like a horse & didn't have an ounce of superfluous flesh on me. Why? 'Cause when playtime came, I was running my backside off, instead of sitting around playing video games.

Once again, gov't throws into sharp relief that it is simply unable to discern between cause & effect.

Idiots...


----------



## Macfury

So people will spend more money than they need to and order two of them.


----------



## wonderings

FeXL said:


> Perfect.
> 
> War on Choice: UK Government Sets ‘Calorie Cap’ for Pizzas, Burgers… Even Soup
> 
> 
> 
> Then let's get kids off couches, chairs & school desks & get them running around again. When I was a school kid I ate like a horse & didn't have an ounce of superfluous flesh on me. Why? 'Cause when playtime came, I was running my backside off, instead of sitting around playing video games.
> 
> Once again, gov't throws into sharp relief that it is simply unable to discern between cause & effect.
> 
> Idiots...


Someone might get hurt though...


----------



## FeXL

wonderings said:


> Someone might get hurt though...


Yeah, one of those precious, fragile snowflakes may get a hangnail. Worse yet, a <shudder> paper cut.


----------



## FeXL

The Morning Rant: J.V. Edition



> Hungary Enacts Plans to Ban Gender Studies Courses, Tangles with Soros
> 
> _The Soros-funded Central European University (CEU) said on Oct. 16 that it was a “major infringement on academic freedom and university autonomy.”
> 
> Soros is touted by Orban’s government as public enemy No. 1—as the puppeteer behind leftist influences that Orban says he wants to replace with traditional “Christian values.”
> 
> The Hungarian government’s anti-Soros campaign forced his Open Society Foundations to leave the country earlier this year, after creating new rules on influence by foreign organizations.
> _​And look at that! Good old Nazi George is involved, and getting his pet brain-washing project sidelined by the Hungarian government. Why, it's as if the government is trying to conserve the traditional culture of the country, and not let it be subsumed by globalist nonsense in the form of 71 genders and idiotic pseudo-intellectual blather.
> 
> I'm trying to think of a reason why the Hungarian people would be wary of a left-wing globalist perspective, and the use of academia to control society. Anyone have any idea why they seem so sensitive? Anything in their history?


Good for Hungary.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> The Morning Rant: J.V. Edition
> 
> 
> 
> Good for Hungary.


I've admired Orban for some time. He's got spine.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> He's got spine.


A trait devoutly to be wished for in a national leader. Unfortunately, our dope wasn't born with one & our opposition leader seems to have misplaced his, along with his testicles...


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> The Morning Rant: J.V. Edition
> 
> Good for Hungary.





MacFury said:


> I've admired Orban for some time. He's got spine.


Your embrace of fascists is quite in character - you're consistent, at least.


----------



## Macfury

When I saw the link to Vox, it was all I needed to see. Progressives hate any challenge to the European integration project on principle. Last I saw, Hungary was still holding free elections. For Vox, "facists" are the subset of non-progressives and non-globalists.



CubaMark said:


> Your embrace of fascists is quite in character - you're consistent, at least.


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> .....Last I saw, Hungary was still holding free elections...


That depends on whether you believe what you are shown....

Office for Democratic Institutions and Human Rights
*HUNGARY
PARLIAMENTARY ELECTIONS *
8 April 2018
ODIHR Limited Election Observation Mission Final Report
(PDF download)​


----------



## Macfury

That report looks quite reasonable, considering Hungary was under the yoke of Communism only 30 years ago. I could level the same accusations at various western governments--for example the influence of Canada's state controlled media to influence votes.


----------



## FeXL

Another one bites the dust...

March Of The Deplorables



> Associated Press;
> 
> _Brazil’s Supreme Electoral Tribunal has declared far-right congressman Jair Bolsonaro the next president of Latin America’s biggest country.
> 
> With 96 percent of ballots counted, Bolsonaro has 55.5 percent of the votes. Leftist Fernando Haddad of the Workers’ Party has 44.5 percent.
> 
> Voters in Sunday’s runoff election apparently looked past warnings that the brash former army captain would erode democracy and embraced a chance for radical change after years of turmoil._​
> “…wants to privatize state companies in an ailing economy, liberalize gun ownership and mine the rain forest.”
> 
> Let the hyperventilation begin!


----------



## FeXL

And one more.

More Pavilions At Volkfest



> “My damage is done here”. Angela Merkel will not seek re-election


From the comments:



> I swear to God … I just watched as local Bay Area Channel 2 Newsreader, Gasia Mikaelian, of the (extreme leftist) Fox New program “Mornings on Two” read the following statement @ 7:22a … and I QUOTE …
> 
> _“German Chancellor Angela Merkel says she will not seek re-election and that she’s prepared to step down as *leader of her Conservative Party*”_


<snort>

Yeah, 'bout as conservative as ol' Joe Stalin...


----------



## Macfury

Good riddance to that tin pot autocrat. Don't let the door hit you on the ass, Frau Merkel!


----------



## FeXL

Sound advice.

Bolsonaro Supporters Tell Brazilian Socialists: ‘Go to Cuba’



> On Sunday evening, the 63-year-old former army captain romped to victory over socialist candidate Fernando Haddad with around 55 percent of the vote, to the dismay of progressives not just in Brazil but around the world.
> 
> Thousands of people poured into the streets of Brazil’s major cities to celebrate Bolsonaro’s victory, with many people shouting insults at the defeat Fernando Haddad’s Workers Party (PT) and his leftist supporters. According to local media, supporters began chanting things such as “Don’t cry, Workers Party,” “Go back to Cuba, the one that birthed you,” and “Oh Oh Bolsonaro.”


Venezuela works, too.


----------



## FeXL

Insulting Islam Now Illegal in Europe



> Claire Corkery, The National (UAE):
> 
> _An Austrian woman who was convicted for insulting the Prophet Mohammed did not have her right to freedom of speech violated, a European court has ruled.
> 
> The European Court of Human Rights (ECHR) ruled that courts in Austria, where the woman was found guilty, had balanced the "right to freedom of expression with the right of others to have their religious feelings protected, and served the legitimate aim of preserving religious peace in Austria".
> 
> The woman, who has been named only as ES, held seminars in 2009 for Austria’s far right Freedom Party in which she made defamatory remarks relating to the Prophet Mohammed’s marriage to Aisha, which is usually misrepresented as being to an underage girl. _​
> In other words: In 2018 Europe, you can't say that Mohammed was a pedophile or the law will come after you. Punishing you for insulting a man who's been dead for 1,400 years isn't a violation of your human rights, because you've offended a protected class. You've pissed off the wrong people, and now you'll pay.


Related:

800 influential Islamic scholars from 120 countries to meet in order to establish that Islam is a religion of peace



> If it really were a religion of peace, they wouldn’t have to hold big conferences to prove it; *it would be obvious to everyone.*


Bold mine.

Agreed.

That it isn't is patently obvious to anyone with two brain cells to rub together.

More:



> But there is an unfortunate reality that the Forum for Promoting Peace in Muslim Societies is likely to ignore: there has never been a period since the beginning of Islam that was characterized by large-scale peaceful coexistence between Muslims and non-Muslims. There was no time when mainstream and dominant Islamic authorities taught the equality of non-Muslims with Muslims, or the obsolescence of jihad warfare. There was no Era of Good Feeling, no Golden Age of Tolerance, no Paradise of Proto-Multiculturalism. There has always been, with virtually no interruption, jihad, everywhere Muslims and non-Muslims have lived in close proximity with one another. Everywhere Muslims and non-Muslims have lived together, some of those Muslims have been violent toward the non-Muslims. Everywhere. Without exception.


From the comments:



> Because of the teachings of the hateful supremacist islamic beliefs, muslims are crazily self-righteous and spiritually and morally blind. Islam has totally decimated the muslim’s self-awareness and because of it, most muslims have no or very little self-awareness. There is no golden rule in islam, no love for humanity in islam and no righteousness or decency or mercy in islam. Islam teaches, promotes, commands and authorizes hate, beheading, stoning, religious genocide, sexual slavery, child marriage, terrorism, discrimination, religious supremacism, violent jihadist activities and hateful warmongering. Islam is an evil, satanic cult full of hatred, ignorance, spiritual darkness, violence, crucifixions, burning-people-alive, amputations, stoning, beheading, flogging pple to death, suicide-bombing, wickedness, mass murder, honor-killing, throwing homosexuals off high buildings, barbarism, cruelty, extreme brutality, wickedness, supremacism, bloodshed, jihad, assassinations, wife-beating, instant divorces, false beliefs, demonic practices, female genital mutilation, jealousy and death. islam and those who practice its evil, satanic teachings are the purest forms of evil on planet Earth!


Also from the comments, a short list of questions for the conference members:



> If Islam is a religion of peace then why is it the only one that consistently produces religiously-motivated terrorist attacks each and every day of the year?
> 
> If Islam is a religion of peace then why were there 33,000 deadly terror attacks committed explicitly in the name of Islam since 9-11?
> 
> If Islam is a religion of peace then why did Muhammad, the prophet of Islam, have people killed for insulting him or for criticizing his religion?
> 
> If Islam is a religion of peace then why are Muslims are told to emulate the example of Muhammad who committed a violent act every six weeks in the last nine years of his life?
> 
> If Islam is a religion of peace then why did Mohammed say he was “ordered by Allah to fight men until they testify that there is no god but Allah and that Muhammad is his messenger”??
> 
> If Islam is a religion of peace then why after Muhammad died, did the people who lived with him and knew his religion best immediately fall into war with each other?
> 
> If Islam is a religion of peace then why did Mohammed’s whole family get murdered by Muslims?
> 
> If Islam is a religion of peace then why did three of the first four Islamic rulers get killed by Muslims?
> 
> If Islam is a religion of peace then why did Muhammad direct Muslims to wage war on other religions and bring them under submission to Islam?
> 
> If Islam is a religion of peace then why did Muslims continue their Jihad against other religions for 1400 years, checked only by the ability of non-Muslims to defend themselves?
> 
> If Islam is a religion of peace then why is Islam is the only religion that has to retain its membership by formally threatening to kill anyone who leaves?
> 
> If Islam is a religion of peace then why does Islam teach that non-Muslims are less than fully human? Muhammad said that Muslims can be put to death for murder, but that a Muslim could never be put to death for killing a non-Muslim
> 
> If Islam is a religion of peace then why does the Koran never once speak of Allah’s love for non-Muslims, but it speaks of Allah’s cruelty toward and hatred of non-Muslims more than 500 times?
> 
> If Islam is a religion of peace then why do so many people fear it…including Muslims?
> 
> If Islam is a religion of peace then why are Muslim countries called Dar al Islam, while non-Muslim countries are called Dar al Harb?
> 
> If Islam is a religion of peace then why is there no punishment in Sharia law for murderers of apostates or blasphemers.
> 
> If Islam is a religion of peace then why are there 164 jihad verses in the Koran?
> 
> If Islam is a religion of peace then why why are many thousand terrorists and militants acting in the name of jihad and sharia?
> 
> If Islam is a religion of peace then why do different Islamic sects make war on each other?
> 
> If Islam is a religion of peace then why are there an average of 4.5 lethal jihad attacks every day of the year?
> 
> If Islam is a religion of peace then why is killing cartoonists and blasphemers accepted in mainstream societies in the Islamic world?
> 
> If Islam is a religion of peace then why Why is it that criticising an apparently flawed ideology causes rioting ?
> 
> If Islam is a religion of peace then why is Islam the only ideology in which the mainstream believes that apostasy should be punished with death?
> 
> If Islam is a religion of peace then why did 81% of Arabs say they supported the victories of ISIS in Iraq and Syria?


----------



## FeXL

Italy arrests 3 in teen's slaying that fuels migrant debate



> Italian police have detained three suspects, all immigrants, in the slaying of a teenage girl who was drugged, gang-raped and left in an abandoned building in Rome known as a drug den.
> 
> The case has drawn outrage over the degradation in parts of the Italian capital that have been taken over by gangs and drug dealers.
> 
> The suspects, *two Senegalese citizens and one Nigerian*, were being held on suspicion of murder, group sexual assault and distributing drugs in the death last week of 16-year-old Desiree Mariottini, Italian authorities said Thursday.
> 
> Reports that two of the subjects were in the country illegally and that a residency permit for the third had expired have fueled Italy's already-fierce debate about immigration.


Bold mine.

Merely a coincidence, I'm sure...


----------



## FeXL

Fewer Pavilions At Volkfest



> 9 Comments
> 
> Deplorable Poland;
> 
> _Poland is very likely to stay out of a United Nations pact promoting an international approach to safe and orderly migration, the country’s prime minister said Friday.
> 
> Mateusz Morawiecki said during a meeting with German Chancellor Angela Merkel in Warsaw that national sovereignty and border protection were the issues behind Poland’s opposition to the migration compact._​
> She didn’t seem amused.


----------



## FeXL

Bye, Bye Angela



> Douglas Murray has written a comprehensive article about what went wrong with the “EU Vision” and what may happen now that Angela Merkel is soon gone


Interesting read.


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk The Religion of Peace s'more!

Thousands of supporters of Islamist parties take to the streets of Karachi to protest Asia Bibi's acquittal and call for her beheading.



> Bibi, a Pakistani Christian woman who spent eight years on death row for blasphemy was freed from jail


Waiting for the hue & cry from the compassionate, intellectual, left...


----------



## FeXL

German Organization Withdraws Human Rights Award from Womens March Due to Its Founders' and Leaders' Antisemitism



> You're just noticing this?


No $h!t...

More:



> _The letter stated that "Since its inception in 2017, Women's March USA has attracted media attention due to the antisemitism of its board members and chair women. *Linda Sarsour*, a member of the board and former president of Women's March USA, is notorious for her propagation of antisemitism toward Israel. This transpired not only through her statement from March 2017 claiming that feminists could not be Zionists simultaneously and that Zionists were Nazis, but also through her demonization and delegitimization of Israel, as well as the application of a double standard. She also calls herself a 'very staunch supporter of the BDS movement.' These forms of antisemitism were also visible at the Berlin Women's March in January 2018. The organizers did not show any attempt of critique or disassociation."_​


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

The line forms behind the limeys...

UK firms ready to microchip thousands of employees



> Biohax, a Swedish company that provides human chip implants, told the Daily Telegraph it was ‘in talks’ with a number of UK legal and financial firms to implant staff with the devices.
> 
> Apparently, one client has ‘hundreds of thousands of employees’ and probably believes that injecting chips into their workers is easier than issuing them with a security pass.
> 
> ‘These companies have sensitive documents they are dealing with,” Jowan Österlund, the founder of Biohax, told the paper.


----------



## FeXL

I hope nobody is surprised by this...

Dutch doctor faces first euthanasia prosecution



> Dutch authorities are prosecuting a doctor for euthanising an elderly woman with dementia in the first case of its kind since the practice was legalised in 2002, officials said Friday.
> 
> The female doctor, who was not named, allegedly put a sleeping drug into the 74-year-old woman's coffee and had to ask her family to hold her down when she began to struggle.
> 
> The Netherlands and neighbouring Belgium became the first countries in the world to legalise so-called mercy killing, but it can only be carried out by doctors and under very strict conditions.
> 
> Prosecutors said the doctor in the case "overstepped the mark" with the nursing home patient, who had written a will saying she wanted to die but did not clearly say so at the time of her death.
> 
> "A nursing home doctor who performed euthanasia in April 2016 on a 74-year-old demented and incapacitated woman will be prosecuted," the Netherlands prosecution service said in a statement.


----------



## FeXL

Further on tin pot autocrats.

Angela Merkle Supports Macron's Idea to Raise a European Army to Fight The United States



> Okay.
> 
> Good-bye.
> 
> You do you, guys. We're bringing our troops home.
> 
> _She suggested that the EU needs their own standing army so they can be well defended against possible aggression. She was supporting Macron's recent comments where he said Europe needed protection from, "China, Russia and even the United States of America."
> 
> When you've got the Brits standing up and yelling "rubbish" at you, you've really touched a nerve._​


Related:


----------



## FeXL

Yes. It's all Israel's fault for defending themselves against the Pallies.

Women’s March Leader Linda Sarsour Slams Israel Over Gaza Rocket Attacks



> Linda Sarsour, the Palestinian American activist and Women’s March leader facing accusations of anti-Semitism, suggested on Tuesday that the firing of hundreds of rockets from Gaza into Israel was a legitimate response to an earlier firefight between Hamas gunmen and undercover Israeli troops.


----------



## FeXL

Hope springs eternal!

Theresa May Soon Be Gone?



> A vote of no-confidence may await British PM Theresa May in the next few days:
> 
> _ Whittingdale said he wanted the government “to pursue a proper free trade agreement” but he believed that May was not willing to do so. “Therefore I felt there is no alternative but to seek a vote of confidence,” he said.
> 
> Fysh tweeted: “I do think the PM needs to resign as she is no longer honouring the Referendum result”. Green tweeted: “With a heavy heart, I confirm that I have put my letter in calling for a vote of no confidence in the prime minister, Theresa May.”_​
> James Delingpole has more.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, CM, you believe this $h!t?

Mexican Protesters March to Kick Out Caravan Migrants from Tijuana Shelters



> Mexican protesters took to the streets on Sunday to protest the growing influx of Central American migrants who have made their way to the border city of Tijuana.
> 
> In the most recent protest, groups of Tijuana residents want to evict the migrants from a shelter where approximately 2,000 Central Americans are staying. The Tijuana government set up the shelter as the city witnessed a reported buildup of federal and state police forces while the numbers of migrants continue to climb.
> 
> In two videos shared online by U.S. journalist Emily Green, dozens of protesters, some wearing wrestling masks and bandanas, can be seen marching towards the makeshift shelter.


RAAAAASIS'!!!


----------



## FeXL

I have difficulty feeling even a little bit sorry for the bastards. It's not like they've brought it upon themselves or anything...

Theresa May’s Britain



> This is the horrifying moment a policeman and his colleague are savagely beaten in a brutal attack on a south London street.
> 
> In mobile phone footage posted on Twitter two men can be seen punching and kicking the male and female officer as scores of people pass without intervening.
> 
> The shocking incident in Merton, south west London on Saturday night, saw the two male attackers wearing hoodies and dragging the policeman away from his patrol car and kicking him.
> 
> A policewoman can then be seen trying to pull them off her colleague but she fails as a man brutally kicks her to the ground.
> 
> The assault comes amid London's violent crimewave, with the capital's murder count reaching 122 so far this year over the weekend.


Oh, and this is rich:



> Police officers could start letting violent suspects go if they do not get the backing of the public, a federation leader has warned.


Three words: Tommy Robinson. Rotherham.

Comments _very_ prescient, including these two:



> Remember UK Pc Keith Palmer, stabbed to death by a muslim as the officer tried to defend parliament unarmed. Other officers ran away as they too were unarmed. Why would you defend parliamentarians who would hang you out to dry for “defending” them against muslims?
> 
> *For decades the police, along with Home Secretary/PM Theresa May allowed thousands of muslims to rape, murder and sex-slave young British women and did NOTHING! If that decent motorcyclist who helped this officer had of hurt the black beating on him he probably would have been arrested. *How many officers arrested Tommy Robinson, at least 7, while the judge smirked from the upstairs window?


And



> For this police commissioner guy, seems to me the answer to every one of his requests is *“we will help you as much as you helped Tommy Robinson and Alfie Evans”*.
> 
> It seems they have chosen a side, and now they have to live with that decision. I wonder what the police will do the next time one of these peaceful youths wants access to the houses of Parliament? Cause protecting the narrative appears to be working out SOOOOO well for them so far…


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

I'ma doctor, you're a doctor, she's a doctor, too!

Checks on 3,000 Foreign Doctors After Migrant Faked Medical Degree for 22 Years



> Up to 3,000 foreign doctors in the UK are having background checks after it emerged a fake psychiatrist was able to practice with no qualifications for 22 years.
> 
> Zholia Alemi, 55, claimed to have a medical degree from Auckland University when she registered in the UK in the 1995 – But she had actually dropped out of medical school in her first year.
> 
> She also attempted to steal from patients and is currently serving five years in jail for forging a grieving widow’s will as part of a plot to inherit the pensioner’s £1.3 million estate.
> 
> The scandal was brought to light by an investigation by local Cumbrian newspaper the _News and Star_, triggering a review and an apology from the regulator for allowing the fraud to go unnoticed.


Oh, sure. They're always sorry after they've been caught...


----------



## FeXL

Further on those RAAAAASIS' Mexicans...

Tijuana Residents Agree With President Trump: Horde of Migrants Constitutes "An Invasion"



> Racism, straight-up.
> 
> _ This city of migrants has turned on the caravan of thousands of Central American migrants that has roiled the border town.
> 
> "This is an invasion!" shouted Luis Alexis Mendoza, 30, a bespectacled carpenter who was among scores of protesting Tijuana residents staging an anti-caravan demonstration Sunday that culminated in a standoff with riot police on the street where more than 2,000 Central Americans were being housed in a sports facility. "We demand respect! We demand that our laws be followed."_​
> That's like, so _racist_ I just can't even.
> 
> Wait, that guy was a Mexican?
> 
> Well now I don't know what to think, except OrangeManBad.


Related:

Six Illegal Immigrants from Bangladesh Apprehended at Texas-Mexico Border



> During a 12-hour period beginning last Saturday evening, in fact, six Bangladeshi nationals were apprehended in two separate incidents, according to Breitbart News.
> 
> “In fiscal year 2018, Laredo Sector Border experienced an unprecedented increase on the apprehension of nationals from the country of Bangladesh,” Laredo Sector Chief Patrol Agent Felix Chavez told Breitbart earlier this month.


----------



## FeXL

The iron...

Mexico to deport migrant caravan members after Tijuana arrests



> Migrants camped in Tijuana after traveling in a caravan to reach the U.S were weighing their options Tuesday after a U.S. court blocked President Donald Trump’s asylum ban for illegal border crossers.
> 
> Many said they have no intention of breaking the law, but were feeling pressure after anti-migrant protests in this Mexican border city amid claims by Trump and the Tijuana mayor that the caravan harbors gang members and criminals, something they strongly deny.


----------



## FeXL

Further on those raaaaaaaascis' Mexicans in Tijuana.

Mayor of Tijuana rocks a “Make Tijuana Great Again” hat to protest the illegal caravan in their city!

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Hey, CM: WTF?


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk The Religion Of Peace s'more.

Damn those Euro sluts, dressin' up all provocative an' such!

When Muslims Rape European White Women, Whose Fault Is It?



> European women are to blame for being raped by Muslim men. Such is the latest position – the latest apologia – being offered by those dedicated to exonerating undesirable Muslim behavior, particularly in the context of accepting more Muslim migrants into the West.
> 
> On October 14, seven Muslim migrants raped a teenage German girl in a park, after drugging her at a disco in Freiburg. (At least she survived; in a similar case that occurred a week earlier in Italy, the drugged rape victim was left murdered.) *Bernhard Rotzinger, the police chief of Freiburg, responded by saying, "We cannot offer citizens an all-risk insurance [against crime], but I can advise this: Don't make yourself vulnerable by using alcohol or drugs."*


M'bold.

Right. 'Cause it's only drunk or stoned women who are getting raped. Idiot.

Fine. If you can't offer citizens protection, then it is incumbent upon citizens to protect themselves. Might I suggest a small Saturday Night Special, something easily concealed in a handbag or purse?


----------



## FeXL

Damn those RAAAAASIS' Mexicans!!!

Mexican Ambassador to U.S.: ‘There are People That Have Criminal Records’ in Migrant Caravan



> Mexican Ambassador to the U.S. Geronimo Gutierrez spoke to The Washington Examiner about the migrant caravan that is near our border.
> 
> While everyone bashes President Donald Trump over his criticisms of the migrants, Gutierrez confirmed that the caravan has people in it with criminal backgrounds.
> 
> The Department of Homeland Security estimated that 500 criminals have integrated themselves into the caravan. Gutierrez couldn’t confirm that number, but he agreed with the concerns shared by the administration:
> 
> _ “I think that those numbers, precisely, were, I don’t know exactly where those numbers are coming from but I do know we have strong cooperation with the United States to identify people that have criminal records that are coming into our region, and that just makes sense, and *that’s an example of the good cooperation that Mexico and the United States have*,” he added._​


M'bold.

Mexico & the US cooperating on illegal aliens? The hell you say!


----------



## FeXL

It's BS like this that makes it hard for me to care about Brit law enforcement.

The Daily Mail Reveals Absurd "Cases" Referred to Police as "Hate Crimes"



> A dog was accused of a hate crime for pooping in someone's yard.
> 
> _ Further examples in a list of more than 2,500 alleged ‘hate incidents’ logged by the Metropolitan Police in 2015 and 2016 include:
> 
> An envelope that had been opened and resealed;
> 
> An accident involving a car that bore a Remembrance poppy;
> 
> A disputed line call in a tennis match;
> 
> A dead rat found in a garden;
> 
> And a man telling library staff he was campaigning for Brexit.
> 
> Last night, David Davies, Tory MP and former special constable, said the recording of such 'non-crimes' was a waste of police time._​


In the mean time, adherents to The Religion Of Peace are off drugging, raping & killing British women. It's nice to see the constabulary has it's priorities straight... XX)


----------



## FeXL

And, speaking of The Religion Of Peace.

'Of Fathers and Sons,' a bleak look at children training for jihad



> A group of children giggle as they play in a dusty, barren landscape near their home in northern Syria, but this is no ordinary game of catch, for their ball is a live bomb.
> 
> The macabre game of chicken is one of the most blood-chilling scenes in "Of Fathers and Sons," filmmaker Talal Derki's disturbing new expose on the grip of Islamism in his native Syria.


More:



> For more than two years, the celebrated filmmaker lived with an Islamist family in a war-ravaged region bordering Turkey, focusing his camera primarily on the children to capture their gradual radicalization.
> 
> The result is a bleak and haunting 98-minute documentary that gives viewers rare insight into the brutal daily life of jihadists, who in recent years have sown fear across the globe.


----------



## FeXL

Scratch AirBnB



> Rent for anti-Semites.
> 
> _ Airbnb says: No Jews allowed. The apartment-sharing service has sided against Israel by banning and delisting the apartments of peaceful Jewish civilians living in Judea and Samaria. And that’s not even the worst part.
> 
> Nor is the worst part that Airbnb is helping propel the destructive myth that Jews would abandon their claim to the disputed West Bank if only there were enough international pressure.
> 
> No, the worst part is that Airbnb has singled out Jews, and only Jews, as the one group in the world that is worthy of such censure. That’s what makes its boycott a naked act of corporate anti-Semitism._​


Crickets...


----------



## FeXL

Are We Still A Member Of This Thing?



> UN environment chief resigns!
> 
> _ A draft internal UN audit leaked to the Guardian in September found *Solheim had spent almost $500,000 (£390,000) on air travel and hotels in just 22 months*, and was away 80% of the time. The audit said this was a “reputation risk” for an organisation dedicated to fighting climate change._​


M'bold.

Par for the Prog course. Rules are for the little people...


----------



## FeXL

Residents of London To Become Skinny ASAP



> We all know that spoons lead to obesity. Well so does advertising on public transit.
> 
> _ Adverts for junk food are to be banned on the entire Transport for London (TfL) network to help tackle childhood obesity, Sadiq Khan has announced._​


More:



> Knife control. Candy bar advertising bans. What a great city.*NOT*


----------



## FeXL

Further on the French fuel tax protests.

So, I want want to preface this by noting I don't approve of violent protests on either side of the political coin.

RIOT: French Protesters Burn Champs-Élysées Over Carbon Tax



> "The anger is mainly over a hike in the diesel fuel tax, which has gone up seven euro cents per liter (nearly 30 U.S. cents per gallon) and will keep climbing in coming years, according to Transport Minister Elisabeth Borne. The tax on gasoline is also to increase four euro cents. Gasoline currently costs about 1.64 euros a liter in Paris ($7.06 a gallon), slightly more than diesel," the AP says.


More:



> The AP reports: "Thousands of police were deployed nationwide to contain the eighth day of deadly demonstrations that started as protests against tax but morphed into a rebuke of President Emmanuel Macron and the perceived elitism of France's ruling class."
> 
> "*It's going to trigger a civil war and me, like most other citizens, we're all ready*," one protester told the Associated Press.
> 
> The New York Times reports that *the protesters aren't from the "far right" or the "far left/Antifa" exclusively. "Welling up rapidly from rural and forgotten France, this broad-based, citizen-driven movement* is among the most serious challenges yet to President Emmanuel Macron’s pro-business government."


Bold mine.

Those damn populists!

‘Yellow Jacket’ Protest Is ‘Populist’-Style Revolt Against French Elite



> Anti-government protesters clashed with French police on the Champs-Elysees in Paris on Saturday, leaving the famed avenue shrouded in tear gas on another day of demonstrations against President Emmanuel Macron.
> 
> Some of France’s top political scientists say the grievances expressed by the protesters show the hallmarks of a populist movement, representing a rejection of the country’s out-of-touch elite.


As an aside, it's long overdue for Alberta to illustrate our "rejection of the country’s out-of-touch elite". Jes' sayin;...


----------



## FeXL

Yeah, let's talk The Religion Of Peace s'more.

NY Times Claims 'True Islam Does Not Kill Blasphemers'



> In the second Islamic apologetics article that the New York Times published in as many days last week (here’s my takedown of the other one), Turkish professional moderate Mustafa Akyol (pictured above) claimed: “True Islam Does Not Kill Blasphemers.” *It’s unlikely that anyone laughed, because people who know the truth and care about it are unlikely to be subscribers to the New York Times.*
> 
> Here is a quick test of whether what Mustafa Akyol says is true or not: let him go to Pakistan, or Iran, or Afghanistan, or Saudi Arabia, or Somalia, or Sudan, or any other country that implements Islamic law, and tell the Islamic authorities there that true Islam does not kill blasphemers. Akyol apparently expects us to believe that all the Islamic authorities in all those countries, and all the Islamic scholars who formulated Islamic law from the Qur’an and Sunnah, got Islam all wrong, wrong, wrong, and finally here comes Mustafa at last, with the genuine article.


----------



## FeXL

Further on those RAAAAAAASIS' Mexicans.

Mexico to 'immediately' deport caravan migrants who tried to 'violently' breach U.S. border



> The Mexican Interior Ministry has said it would immediately deport Central American migrants who tried to “violently” breach the border with the U.S. just south of California and that it would reinforce the border.


Hey, CM: Thought that there freshly minted Mexican president was a Prog? Ot isn't he left of Marx enough for you?

“And Who’s Going To Pay For It?”



> *The Trump administration has won the support of Mexico's incoming government for a plan to remake U.S. border policy by requiring asylum-seekers to wait in Mexico while their claims move through U.S. courts, according to Mexican officials and senior members of President-elect Andrés Manuel López Obrador's transition team.*
> 
> President Donald Trump briefly described the arrangement in a pair of tweets Saturday evening. "Migrants at the Southern Border will not be allowed into the United States until their claims are individually approved in court," Trump wrote. "No 'Releasing' into the U.S....All will stay in Mexico."


Bold mine.

From the comments:



> And this bit made me smile.
> “The prospect of keeping thousands of Central American asylum seekers for months or years in drug cartel-dominated Mexican border states – some of the most violent in the country – has troubled human rights activists and others who worry that such a plan could put migrants at risk and undermine their lawful right to apply for asylum.”
> *They have the right of asylum in the country of first refuge.*
> You know Trump is winning when all the right heads are exploding!


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL

Can't imagine why Slovakia would be gun shy...

Slovakia will not support UN migration pact under any circumstances, Prime Minister says



> Prime Minister Peter Pellegrini announced after the European Union Summit on Sunday that Slovakia will NOT support the United Nations Global Migration Compact.


----------



## FeXL

Italian Deputy Premier and Interior Minister: New Global Compact on Migration Makes it Criminal "Hate Speech" To Criticize Pro-Immigration Policy



> Italy has announced it will not be signing the UN Global Compact on Migration, at least not before Parliament can debate it.
> 
> Switzerland has also refused to sign it.


Good.


----------



## FeXL

Spain's getting tired of the Progs, as well.

Breakthrough for Anti-Mass Migration VOX Party in Spanish Regional Election



> VOX has won 12 seats in Spain’s most populous region, according to preliminary results where around 99 per cent of votes have been counted, Reuters reports.
> 
> In less than three years, VOX has risen from one percent to 11 percent and is now the third-largest party in the Andalusian province of Almería.


More:



> *EuropeElects reports that “The electoral defeat of the centre-left PSOE (S&D) in today’s regional election in Andalusia reflects the downward trend of almost all centre-left, social democratic and socialist parties in #Europe.”*


Yeah, emphasis mine.

Woohoo!!!

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## FeXL

More Pavilions At Volkfest



> 23 Comments
> 
> Shut up, they argued;
> 
> _ The United Nations Global Compact for Safe, Orderly and Regular Migration seeks to make immigration a universal human right. MEP Marcel de Graaff said: “I would like to say some words on the global compact on migration. On the 10th and 11th of December there will be an international congress in Marrakesh Morocco. The participating countries are set to sign this agreement and although this joint agreement is not binding it is still meant to be the legal framework on which the participating countries commit themselves to build new legislation.
> 
> * “One basic element of this new agreement is the extension of the definition of hate speech.
> 
> “The agreement wants to criminalise migration speech. Criticism of migration will become a criminal offence.*_​


Yeah, bold mine.

FU. Come & get me...


----------



## FeXL

Hmmm... Canada has an island or six up in the Arctic archipelago... beejacon

Danes plan to detain foreign criminals on deserted island



> Foreign criminals awaiting deportation from Denmark will be banished to a deserted island, the government has announced.
> 
> Rejected asylum seekers who have committed crimes will be detained at a facility on Lindholm, an uninhabited, seven-hectare island in the province of Vordinborg, one-and-a-half miles from the mainland.
> 
> It will also house foreigners who do not have permission to stay but cannot be deported for legal reasons, such as stateless people and those from countries which do not have a readmission agreement with Denmark.
> 
> The tough regime was set up as part of an agreement between Denmark’s conservative coalition government and its anti-immigration ally, the Danish People’s Party (DF).


----------



## FeXL

Les Déplorables



> _ Macron says he will impose a #StateofEmergency against the #gilletJaunes. The firefighters turned their backs. Now the police remove their helmets to show solidarity with the French people AGAINST Macron.
> 
> Vive la révolution. Macron démission.
> 
> pic.twitter.com/XHmW6OvuRE
> 
> — Katie Hopkins (@KTHopkins) December 2, 2018_​
> No Pasaran;
> 
> _ It is not wrong to say that the demonstrations were caused by the government’s decision to raise gas prices. What is missing is that this is just one of several draconian measures dating back half a year, i.e., ‘tis the proverbial straw that broke the camel’s back.
> 
> For the past four to five months, the French government has done nothing but double down on bringing more and more gratuitous oppression and more and more unwarranted persecution measures down on the necks the nation’s drivers and motorcycle riders.
> 
> In fact, the imposition of ever harsher rules has been going on for the past decade and a half or so — whether the government was on the right or on the left …/…_​


----------



## FeXL

Macron drops his rifle, unfired. The iron...

Macron Folds: France Suspends Fuel Tax Hike After "Yellow Vest" Riots



> With his popularity rating at record lows (recent polls put it at around 26%, on par with Hollande), his capital city burning and the populists he defeated during his stunning electoral victory last year making serious electoral inroads, French President Emmanuel Macron finally caved, and on Tuesday ordered a *six month suspension of planned 'fuel taxes' which spurred widespread and destructive protests across France over the past three weeks*.
> 
> After reportedly weighing declaring a state of emergency that would have cleared the way for an unprecedented crackdown on dissent, Macron decided that such measures would only intensify the popular opposition to his government. And according to Reuters, Prime Minister Edouard Philippe has declared a suspension of the staggeringly unpopular tax.


Links' bold.


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk The Religion Of Peace s'more!

Muslim Migrants Terrorize a Sleepy German College Town



> 29.
> 
> That’s how many crimes one single Syrian migrant had allegedly committed since entering Germany four years ago. He had already been wanted for drug trafficking and had been investigated for a rape last year. And then he struck again, this time in a case that has once again torn apart a sleepy college town.
> 
> Freiburg is a German city of 226,000 people. Foreigners make up 36,800 or 16% of the population. Of the foreigners in Freiburg, whose name means fortified city of free people, 18,750 or 8.5% are men.
> 
> Even though foreigners are only a small percentage of the population, they commit 42% of the crimes.


More:



> n 2017, Syrians had committed 282 of crimes in Freiburg. The Turks were responsible for another 246, the Iraqis for 158, the Algerians for 141, the Afghans for 121, the Tunisians for 77, the Moroccans for 76, the Somalis for 69, and the Albanians tying the Pakistanis for 59 for a grand total of 1,288 crimes committed by immigrants from Muslim majority countries.


Hardly worth mentioning...

Further:



> In October, 7 Syrian men were arrested in Freiburg for the gang rape of an 18-year-old woman. The assault, like many others, took place at a club. And, like a number of other assaults, rape drugs were involved. The female student had gone out to celebrate with a friend. Someone had slipped her a drink.
> 
> The first Syrian rapist assaulted the woman in the bushes. After he was done, he went into the club and called on his friends to join in.
> 
> The suspects include a Majid, an Ahmed, a Muhammad, a Munahad, an Alaa and a Jekar. Some of the Syrian men also allegedly had links to terrorist groups. A number had posted pictures of themselves brandishing guns on social media. The full number of attackers may be in the double digits.
> 
> The alleged rapists lived in refugee housing around Freiburg. They had previously come to the attention of the authorities for drugs, assaults and robberies. And still they weren’t deported.


----------



## FeXL

Beej, I'm sorry...

(Caution: Linked to The Grunion...)

Stephen Fry pronounces the death of classical liberalism: ‘We are irrelevant and outdated bystanders’



> Politics is so toxic right now, why not just opt out completely? When Stephen Fry proposed this approach to Sydney’s packed Town Hall on Saturday night, he was greeted with a wave of sympathy.
> 
> “A grand canyon has opened up in our world,” Fry said. On one side is the new right, promoting a bizarre mixture of Christianity and libertarianism; on the other, the “illiberal liberals”, obsessed with identity politics and complaining about things like cultural appropriation. These tiny factions war above, while the rest of us watch, aghast, from the chasm below.
> 
> “Is this what is meant by the fine art of disagreement?” Fry asked. “A plague on both their houses.”


----------



## FeXL

The Nobel Peace Prize Shines This Year



> Of all the Nobel Prizes, the one that gives rise to the most doubts is the Peace Prize. Nobels in the sciences and in economics are for achievements recognized by others in the field. The Peace Prize is political and wildly subjective, sometimes given for work that has nothing to do with “peace,” or used to promote the political side that the Norwegian judges favor.


More:



> This year the Norwegians have finally done themselves proud. One of the two Nobel Peace Prize winners is Nadia Murad, a Yazidi girl who was captured by fanatical Muslims belonging to the Islamic State in northern Iraq. These Muslims in ISIS have killed thousands of defenseless Yazidis, whose only crime was that they were not Muslims. Murad was beaten and repeatedly raped. Six of her nine brothers were killed. Yet she escaped, and now perseveres, having been named by the United Nations as a “Goodwill Ambassador for the Dignity of Survivors of Human Trafficking of the United Nations,” in spreading her own tale and that of her people, a task which takes her around the world, telling the Yazidi story and listening to others tell of similar atrocities, about the trafficking of women prisoners who are war booty for the jihadis.


:yikes: The Progs won't like the use of the "M" word...


----------



## FeXL

Can the global world evolve?



> Globalization isn't going quite according to plan. The French president, in defiance of political correctness openly worries African immigration could swamp the whole of Europe and "aid" is powerless to stop it. "The challenge of Africa is completely different, it is ... civilizational ... failing states, complex democratic transitions, the demographic transition ... in some countries today seven or eight children [are] born to each woman," Emmanuel Macron said. It is one more indication, as Ross Douthat of the New York Times notes, that Western leaders are starting to worry that their assumptions about the global world could prove drastically wrong.
> 
> _ African birthrates haven’t slowed as fast as Western experts once expected ... by century’s end two in five human beings could be African ... but ... over the same period, Europe’s population is likely to drop by about 100 million. ... the experience of recent refugee crises has demonstrated to European leaders both how easily populations can move northward, and how much harder assimilation may be than they once hoped._​
> Projections that underpinned the liberal policies of population control, climate change, open borders, soft power are now suspect. Open borders advocates wait with bated breath as central American refugee "caravans" headed for the United States in a replay of the migrant crisis that changed the political landscape Europe. Even a giant column from Honduras wound towards the US border yet another U.S.-bound caravan was taking shape in El Salvador. "As the Trump administration makes preparations to combat the 6,500-member Honduran migrant caravan making its way toward the United States, the Department of Homeland Security is also tracking a new caravan taking shape — this time from El Salvador."


----------



## FeXL

More Pavilions At Folkfest



> John Ivison: The UN’s global pact on migration sounds nice — but don’t sign it
> 
> _ We have heard in the past about UN declarations being merely “aspirational.” As it turned out, they have become much more than that.
> 
> Former Conservative Immigration Minister Chris Alexander was just on John Gormley Live, globalsplainin’ how Canada should sign on because Louise Arbour wrote it, and how could that be bad?_​
> He actually said that.


:yikes:

Related:

UN Global Compact for Migration is bad for Canada's sovereignty, as Scheer says



> All it took to get Canada’s media talking heads to notice the United Nations Global Compact for Migration was for Andrew Scheer to say something about it.
> 
> Then, they started fact checking him.


Curious, that.

Yeah, not really.

Related, too:

Canada: Opposition, Protests and a Petition Against the UN Migration Pact



> The UN Migration Pact represents a catastrophic dismantling of key components of democratic institutions by the United Nations, a body that has increasingly allied with the Organization of Islamic Cooperation (OIC). The Pact — officially named the “_Global Compact for Safe, Orderly and Regular Migration_” — indicates that it “offers a 360-degree vision of international migration and recognizes that a comprehensive approach is needed to optimize the overall benefits of migration, while addressing risks and challenges for individuals and communities in countries of origin, transit and destination.” It also states that “No country can address the challenges and opportunities of this global phenomenon on its own.”
> 
> *This means (sarcasm warning ahead) that all countries must depend on the competent, just and democratic United Nations to guide them to enjoying the benefits of mass migration. To do this, one would have to turn a blind eye to the globalist vision of open borders that has plunged Europe into crisis, a crisis that has led in turn to the rise of the so-called “populist” movement.* Contrary to the media’s labeling of it as “racist” and “Nazi,” this movement supports democracy, supports Israel, and aims to defend free societies, marginalize Islamic supremacists, and stop their incursions into Western countries. So-called “populist” leaders have also sought to protect their citizens from the damage of unlimited, unvetted migration.


Bold mine...


----------



## FeXL

Macron, instead of delaying the tax for 6 months, has killed the idea entirely.

Showing Up To Riot



> Paris Discord;
> 
> _ French President Emmanuel Macron has scrapped a fuel tax rise amid fears of new violence, after weeks of nationwide protests and the worst rioting in Paris in decades.
> 
> An official with the Elysee palace told The Associated Press on Wednesday that the president decided to get rid of the tax.
> 
> Philippe told lawmakers that “the tax is now abandoned” in the 2019 budget, and the government is “ready for dialogue.” The budget can be adjusted or renegotiated through the course of the year.
> 
> Three weeks of protests have left four people dead and were a massive challenge to Macron._​
> More;
> 
> _ Macron is hardly alone in his frustration. Leaders in the United States, Canada, Australia and elsewhere have found their carbon pricing efforts running into fierce opposition. But the French reversal was particularly disheartening for climate-policy experts, because it came just as delegates from around the world were gathering in Katowice, Poland, for a major conference designed to advance climate measures._​
> Be disheartened. It’s better than disheaded.


Related:

French Police Union Calls Upon Non-Essential Personnel to Strike This Saturday, In Support of the Yellow Jackets


----------



## FeXL

Huh. So the Iranians tested a medium range missile capable of carrying nukes & reaching Europe & the Middle East the other day.

'Magine that...

EMBARRASSING: Europeans Realizing Trump Was Right About Iran



> It must be murder for them to admit it, but suddenly Western European leaders are realizing President Trump was right about ditching the Iran nuclear treaty.
> 
> On Tuesday, diplomats from the United Kingdom, the Netherlands, and France expressed their concern because of an Iranian medium-range ballistic missile test on Saturday.
> 
> The U.S. government stated that the missile Iran tested could reach Europe and the Middle East. According to Secretary of State Mike Pompeo, the missile could carry multiple warheads and violated Security Council Resolution 2231, which instructed Iran to refrain from “any activity related to ballistic missiles designed to be capable of delivering nuclear weapons, including launches using such ballistic missile technology.”


----------



## FeXL

The peasants aren't done with Macron yet...

Showing Up To Riot



> 12 Comments
> 
> “Far-right! Far-right! Far-right!”
> 
> _ Sunday’s poll provides striking evidence that France has shifted towards the far right since Macron easily beat Le Pen, leading what was then known as the Front National, in the second round of voting in the 2017 French presidential election.
> 
> It also gives further cause to believe that the European Parliament elections in 2019 are shaping up to be a major battle between centrist, pro-EU parties such as Macron’s LREM, and far-right formations that want to stop immigration and globalisation._​


Related:

"Black Saturday"? France Mobilizes 65,000 Security Forces In Anticipation of "Enormous Violence" in "Act IV"



> A little update: Since this article, the number of security forces deployed in anticipation of "Black Saturday" increased from 65,000 to 89,000.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, let's talk The Religion Of Peace s'more!

Academic Stabbed to Death for ‘Insulting Mohammed’ During Lecture



> An Irish lecturer was stabbed to death by a student outside the Paris university where he taught on Wednesday for allegedly insulting the prophet Mohammed by displaying a drawing of him during class.
> 
> John Dowling, 66, was speaking with a student, identified by authorities only as Ali R., following a lecture when the 37-year old student fatally stabbed him 13 times in the throat and chest.


----------



## FeXL

Theresa May Cancels Crucial Vote on Brexit Deal In Face of Possible Defeat



> British Prime Minister Theresa May has told the House of Commons that she will defer the vote tomorrow for her Brexit deal after many within her own party wouldn’t support her deal due to the backstop.
> 
> _The Guardian_ reported that “the backstop is a device intended to ensure that there will not be a hard border between Northern Ireland and the Republic of Ireland, even if no formal deal can be reached on trade and security arrangements.”


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk Yellow Jackets s'more!

The Riots In France Aren’t Just About Gas Taxes, But About The West’s Decline



> Macron and the French media have unsurprisingly tried to pin the protests and riots on Marine Le Pen’s racist minions without evidence, while residents in France have claimed that the protesters are mostly middle-aged Frenchmen with no political affiliation.


'Course! One of the myriad problems with Progs is that none of them like to look in a mirror to see who is really responsible. It's _always_ someone else's fault...

Related:

Macron surrenders to 'yellow vests' in blow to climate movement: 'The government did not listen'



> A chastened French President Emmanuel Macron surrendered Monday to the demands of protesters who have shut down much of the country over the past month, offering wage hikes and tax cuts starting next year while signaling a retreat from his greater plan to overhaul France’s heavily regulated economy and generous social welfare system.
> 
> Addressing the nation on television after weeks of seclusion, Mr. Macron called the protesters’ grievances “deep and in many ways legitimate” and asked businesses to help quell their anger.
> 
> “*I would ask all employers who can, pay an end-of-year bonus to their employees*,” said Mr. Macron, who just 19 months ago won an overwhelming election victory that handed him a massive mandate in the national legislature as well.


M'bold. Man, that's some twisted $h!t going on there, Macron. You think these people can be bought? They ain't Progs! It's Prog policy they have issues with. Quit with the socialism/taxation!

Related, too:

French Riots Really Aren't About Global Warming — They're About Tax Heavy Socialism



> After weeks of spreading riots and demonstrations in Paris, socialist French President Emmanuel Macron has had an epiphany or sorts. Not only is he not going to put a new global warming tax on fuel, he's going to let financially-strapped French families keep more of their money from the taxman. At least this year.


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk the Caravan!

Even more caravan migrants heading back to Central America



> The last time we check on the migrant caravan, dozens of immigrants from Central America had attempted to breach the wall at the border while 350 others were heading back home.
> 
> The reverse-Exodus is continuing, as over 1000 Central Americans have decided to return to their countries after entry into the United States was not as easy as originally promised.


They probably hadn't considered that Soros' cheque was only one-way...


----------



## FeXL

Brexit



> May on the chopping block;
> 
> _ THERESA May is on course to WIN tonight’s no-confidence vote after a majority of Tory MPs pledged to support the Prime Minister.
> 
> But she could still end up losing her job if she fails to crush the revolt against her by a large margin._​
> Nigel Farage can say what he wants but he’s equally responsible for the mess for quitting before the job was done.


----------



## FeXL

Apparently he was selling allahu snackbars...

Possible Terror Attack in Strasbourg, France Christmas Market; Two Reported Killed, 11 Wounded, 2 Critically; Suspect "Identified" and Being Chased



> A man has opened fire in Strasbourg's town center, hitting several people. He is currently at large.
> 
> Update: There are more updates below, but an important one is this: Police have "identified" the gunman and are currently chasing him.
> 
> Update: New report says two dead, 11 wounded, two of those in critical condition.
> 
> Shocker: Officials now speaking of a terrorist attack. Officially, the authorities have begun to evaluate if it was/is a terrorist attack. Unofficially they are confirming their belief that it was/is.


But the _progressive thinkers_ tell me that Islam is a Religion of Peace!!!


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk The Religion Of Peace s'more!

Known Wolves



> "New information has revealed that Chérif Chekkat has *27 prior criminal convictions* and yelled *“Allahu Akbar” during the attack.*
> 
> Paris public prosecutor Remy Heitz said on Wednesday *two people had been killed in the attack and one was left brain-dead.* Twelve were wounded, six seriously."


Links' bold.

But wait! How about MotherCorpse's extensive coverage of this snackbar?



> Meanwhile on CBC Radio... *"Doug Ford's financial malfeasance"*... the *"OPP in Northern Ontario is racist"*... and the usual *"Donald Trump is a Nazi"* fanfare.
> 
> *Not word one about Strasbourg... or Raheem Moseley.*
> Surprise, surprise.


Links' bold.

Yeah, not so much.

Related:

Terrorist Who Stabbed Two Americans In Amsterdam Says He Would Do It Again
“[Wilders] goes somewhere, I will kill him.”



> On Tuesday, a nineteen-year-old Afghan terrorist, who stabbed two American tourists at Amsterdam’s Central Station in August, told the court that he has no remorse and would do it again.
> 
> The attack, carried out on August 31, left two Americans injured, one of whom may be confined to a wheelchair for the rest of his life.
> 
> The terrorist, who has a German residency permit and filed for asylum three years ago, said he came to the Netherlands to carry out the attack because he believed Islam was being insulted due to Dutch MP Geert Wilders’ cartoon competition to draw the Muslim prophet Muhammad, according to Dutch News.


So, I got a question...

If none of these Religion Of Peace members have ever seen a drawing of Mo, how do they know that it's actually a drawing of Mo?

Jes' askin'...


----------



## FeXL

Raaaaaaaasis' Bastards!!!

Mexico announces crackdown on illegal immigration: 'Get in line and you can enter our country'



> Mexico’s top security official said Wednesday the government will close off illegal entries at its southern border with Guatemala, but didn’t say how the country plans to do it.


Build a wall!!!

More:



> Discussing the entry of migrants, she said the new administration will end the practice of undocumented or illegal crossings over the Suchiate River, which marks much of the border between Mexico and Guatemala.
> 
> *“In the south there will be only one entry, on the bridge,” she said. “Anyone who wants to enter illegally, we are going to say: ‘Get in line and you can enter our country.’”*


M'bold.

CM!!! WTF?!


----------



## FeXL

With all the snackbars roaming about uncontrolled over there, I hope no one is surprised...

German Weapon Permits Skyrocket Amid Rising Migrant Crime



> The number of weapon permits in Germany is soaring to record heights since Chancellor Angela Merkel opened the country’s borders to migrants in the spring of 2015. German authorities issued 600,000 basic weapon licenses since 2014, an increase of 130 percent, figures published by the German state broadcaster Deutsche Welle show.
> 
> *The surge in weapon ownership reflects the waning public confidence in the German government’s ability to protect ordinary citizens.
> *
> Following the mass sexual assaults on women in Cologne and other German cities on the 2015 New Year’s Eve, many Germans have lost their faith in the state and law enforcement when it comes to tackling migrant crime. “Rising perceptions of insecurity have been cited as a key factor in the increase in issued licenses,” the broadcaster reported.


Bold mine.

That's how it starts...


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk The Religion Of Peace s'more!

20 Years of Muslim Christmas Terror in the Capital of Christmas



> On the second day of Christmas, the only things stirring in some apartments in Frankfurt, Germany, were some Muslim refugees, the German cops smashing through the door and the chemicals in their kitchen bomb labs which they had been plotting to use to commit mass murder a year before 9/11.
> 
> It was the year 2000. And Muslim terrorism was far from unknown, but still a little bit exotic.
> 
> While the Algerian terrorists did not prove very cooperative, their home videos were very evocative, especially a shaky video videotape taken by Salim Boukari at the Christmas market in Strasbourg, France.
> 
> *"This cathedral is Allah's enemy," the Algerian Muslim refugee narrated as he watched the cheerful shoppers outside the Strasbourg Cathedral.*
> 
> "These are the enemies of Allah. They dance and are happy. You will go to hell, Allah willing."


Bold mine...

Muslims, CM. Not Amish...

Related:

NYT: ‘Unclear’ What Motivated Gunman Who Yelled ‘Allahu Akbar’ Before Attack



> The New York Times claimed Wednesday that it is “unclear” what motivated the gunman who shouted “Allahu Akbar” before opening fire on a Christmas market in France.
> 
> A public prosecutor in France claimed this week that the suspect in the shooting at Strasbourg Christmas market was an Islamic extremist who shouted “Allahu Akbar” shortly before the attack. Two people died and nine were injured in the incident.
> 
> France declared the shooting an act of terror, according to The New York Times’ reporting, yet the paper insisted on Twitter that officials were unsure about the gunman’s motive.


XX)


----------



## FeXL

According to newly unearthed British legal filings, Christopher Steele testified that the DNC/Clinton campaign funneled cash to him to help them "challenge the validity of the outcome" of the 2016 election in the event Hillary Clinton lost.

Toss her saggy butt in prison & throw away the key...


----------



## FeXL

Slowly. Surely...

Belgium's PM Charles Michel submits resignation amid migration row



> Belgian Prime Minister Charles Michel has offered his resignation just days after one of his main coalition partners quit in a row over migration.
> 
> Mr Michel lost the backing of the nationalist New Flemish Alliance (N-VA) over his support for a UN migration deal signed in Marrakech last week.
> 
> His move follows angry demonstrations in Brussels against the UN pact.
> 
> Mr Michel has told King Philippe of his decision. The king has yet to announce whether he will accept the resignation.
> 
> Mr Michel, 42, took office in October 2014 after forming a right-wing coalition, becoming at 38 the country's youngest prime minister since 1841.
> 
> He announced his intention to resign on Tuesday following a debate in parliament in which opposition parties refused calls to support his minority government.


More:



> While Belgium was due to go to the polls next May, his decision now raises the possibility of early elections.


Any bets everything moves to the right in Belgium?


----------



## FeXL

Washington Post More or Less Confirms That Jamal Khashoggi Was a Paid Qatari Intelligence/Propaganda Asset



> So in other words, Khashoggi was largely just a frontman for anti-Saudi propaganda written by an operative of the Saudi's chief Arab rival, Qatar.


Interesting...


----------



## FeXL

Are we still a member of this thing?

US, Israel exit UN cultural agency, claiming bias



> The United States and Israel officially quit the U.N.’s educational, scientific and cultural agency at the stroke of midnight, the culmination of a process triggered more than a year ago amid concerns that the organization fosters anti-Israel bias.
> 
> The withdrawal is mainly procedural yet serves a new blow to UNESCO, co-founded by the U.S. after World War II to foster peace.
> 
> The Trump administration filed its notice to withdraw in October 2017 and Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu followed suit.
> 
> The Paris-based organization has been denounced by its critics as a crucible for anti-Israel bias: blasted for criticizing Israel’s occupation of east Jerusalem, naming ancient Jewish sites as Palestinian heritage sites and granting full membership to Palestine in 2011.
> 
> Israeli U.N. envoy Danny Danon said Tuesday that his country “will not be a member of an organization whose goal is to deliberately act against us, and that has become a tool manipulated by Israel’s enemies.”


----------



## FeXL

But the _progessive thinkers_ all tell me they're so smart & they believe in science!

By banning pesticides and GMOs, the EU is sleepwalking into a food security crisis



> Many people are opposed to the cultivation of genetically modified organisms (GMOs) and believe they are dangerous for your health. Many also are opposed to the use of pesticides, and believe that there are ‘natural’ alternatives to their use in farming. Both of these beliefs are not just wrong: they are dangerous.
> 
> _ Europe is sleepwalking into a food crisis and politicians are doing nothing to stop it. Instead of supporting new innovations which can help to feed an exploding world population, they are pandering to scientific illiteracy.
> Rémi Dumery French farmer_​
> As the population of the world is set to grow to 10 billion by 2050, we urgently need to recognise that many of the commonly-held views in Europe on agriculture are simply not based on fact.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's things in Venezuelaaaaah?

Maduro's second inauguration in troubled Venezuela puts U.S., other foreign critics in conundrum



> During his first term as president, Venezuela’s oil production has dropped to 1947 levels, the currency has lost 99.99997 percent of its value, the U.S. and Europe sanctioned a growing number of top government officials, and millions of desperate residents fled the country, sparking refugee and humanitarian crises in several neighboring states. Nevertheless, on Jan. 10, Nicolas Maduro is set to be sworn in for another six years in power in Caracas.
> 
> The embattled leftist’s second inauguration, the result of a May election widely considered fraudulent, presents a conundrum for the Trump administration and governments across the region, which are now trying to weigh whether the crisis is best addressed by cutting off diplomatic ties or by continuing to engage with his regime.
> 
> *In a Dec. 20 meeting in Bogota, the informal “Lima Group” of Maduro critics — whose key members include Argentina, Brazil, Canada and Mexico — agreed that it would no longer recognize Mr. Maduro as Venezuela’s head of state after Jan. 10*, though it tabled more concrete decisions until a meeting of foreign ministers later this week.


M'bold.

:yikes:

Juthdin, you do realize Maduro is a Prog, right?


----------



## Beej

The UK showing the world that they will not be messed with. From Keep Calm and Carry On to...
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...kes-binge-gamers-millennials-new-recruitment/










The video in the link is much better and it's not that the concept is bad. But those posters...I'm still not sure this isn't a hoax and the posters are actually memes intended to insult millennials.


----------



## Macfury

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/8118717/angela-merkel-personal-details-hacked-published-online/

*Angela Merkel has personal details hacked and published online in mass attack on German politicians*



> It is not yet known who is behind the audacious cybercrime which Justice Minister Katarina Barley branded a "serious attack.”
> 
> She said: _“The people behind this want to damage confidence in our democracy and institutions._”


As though that confidence hasn't already been flushed down the crapper by the likes of Merkel during the course of executing her ordinary duties. The woman is a walking poster for the bitter fruits of progressivism and how it undermines the safety and security of those suffering under it.


----------



## FeXL

China's African debt-trap: Beijing prepares to seize Kenya's port of Mombasa



> China may be preparing to seize some major assets in the African nation of Kenya, as a result of debt-trap diplomacy.
> 
> African media reports that Kenya may soon be forced to relinquish control of its largest and most lucrative port in Mombasa to Chinese control.
> 
> Other assets related to the inland shipment of goods from the port, including the Inland Container Depot in Nairobi, and the Standard Gauge Railway (SGR), may also be compromised in the event of a Chinese port takeover.
> 
> Kenya has reportedly taken extremely large loans from the Communist government for the development of some major highways, and especially for the SGR, which forms a crucial transport link to and from Nairobi for the import and export of goods through Mombasa.


Related:

Well, it worked for John Gotti



> _Why yes, and it won't be the first time China has used it: in December 2017, the Sri Lankan government lost its Hambantota port to China for a lease period of 99 years after failing to show commitment in the payment of billions of dollars in loans.
> 
> The transfer, according to the New York Times, gave China control of the territory just a few hundred miles off the shores of rival India._​


----------



## Macfury

Shades of Hong Kong!


----------



## FeXL

Ah, those peaceful, fun-loving Muslims.

Asylum Seekers Go on Rampage in Bavarian Town, Beating Citizens and Shouting "*****"



> _The Bavarian town of Amberg is in shock after a group of asylum seekers from Afghanistan and Iran rampaged through the city Saturday night. Four attackers aged 17 to 19 randomly beat exiting passengers at the train station, and then moved to the city center to continue their rampage.
> 
> According to reports, the attackers shouted "*****" (a derogatory term meaning "non-Muslim," "unbeliever") and "n*****" at some victims.
> 
> In all, 12 victims ranging from ages 16 to 42 needed medical attention. A 17-year-old victim was treated for severe head wounds.
> 
> German authorities announced that at least two of the attackers have already had their asylum claims rejected, and that at least one should have already have been deported._​


Related:


----------



## FeXL

RASCIS'!!!

Mexican Minister Talks About Securing Her Own Country's Southern Border, to Ensure ‘Legal and Orderly’ Entry



> A day before President Trump gives a prime time Oval Office address on “the humanitarian and national security crisis” on the Southwest border, Mexico’s interior minister outlined plans to strengthen her own country’s porous southern border, where hundreds of illegal crossing points have been identified.
> 
> Speaking at a gathering of Mexican diplomats at the foreign ministry, Olga Sánchez Cordero said at least 10,000 migrants had entered Mexico from Honduras, El Salvador and Guatemala since last October, and that another U.S.-bound “caravan” from the south was expected to arrive in mid-January.


When the _Mexicans_ are considering securing a border...


----------



## FeXL

So, how's the Religion Of Peace doing lately?

Lady Hitchhikes Across Iraq To Prove Humans Are Good



> I won’t spoil the ending.


----------



## FeXL

Speaking of peaceful dictators.

Ultimate Offense! Pope Honors 60th Anniversary of Cuban Revolution



> The Vatican News website celebrated the 60th anniversary of the Communist Revolution in Cuba. That is the revolution people flee from at risk of being eaten by sharks. It is the one that impoverished the entire country except for the few elites and made Cuba a dark and dismal place. That revolution.


Wait for it. In 3, 2, ...


----------



## FeXL

'Cause all the Islamic terrorists really need is more hugs...

Germany Introduces “Counseling Service” to Combat Radical Islam



> Germany is rolling out a ‘counselling service’ to combat the surge of Islamist indoctrination across the country. The taxpayer-funded service “will mainly target Turkish and Arabic-speaking families” where children may be “flirting with extremism,” German newspapers report.
> 
> The programs comes at a time when Chancellor Angela Merkel is allocating huge sums of public money in hopes of preventing the country’s growing Muslim population from becoming more radicalized. According to the German state broadcaster MDR, the government spent nearly €100 million on Islamist ‘de-radicalization’ programs in 2018. “Nobody knows if the money is put to meaningful use,” the broadcaster noted.


More:



> According to the German domestic intelligence agency (BfV), the number of Islamists in the country is much higher. That figure is around 10,800, a two-fold increase in past five years. Thanks to Chancellor Merkel’s open borders policies, young immigrants from Muslim and Arab countries are bolstering the ranks of jihadis operating on German soil. Since the onset of the migrant crisis in the autumn of 2015, German Islamists have been attempting to recruit asylum seekers for the cause of jihad, police reports say.


Further:



> *Despite countless warnings, the Chancellor Merkel-led government has failed to make the obvious connection between its open borders policy and rising threat of Islamic radicalization. The German government would be well advised to use its funds to secure national borders and curb illegal immigration, instead of wasting them on aimless ‘de-radicalization’ programs.*


Bold mine.

Related:

Afghan Refugee Repeatedly Stabs 25-Year-Old Pregnant Woman – Baby Is Killed in Womb



> An Afghan refugee stabbed a 25-year-old pregnant Polish woman in West Germany on Friday night.
> The baby was killed after multiple stabbings.


See? Just a few more hugs & this whole travesty could have been avoided...


----------



## FeXL

Anybody who criticizes a Prog is literally Hitler.

Venezuela’s Nicolas Maduro Calls Brazil’s President A Modern Version Of Hitler



> Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro said Monday that Brazil’s president is a modern-day equivalent of Adolf Hitler after Brasilia called into question the results of Venezuela’s recent election.
> 
> Brazil said in a statement Saturday that it is recognizing Juan Guaido, head of Venezuela’s opposition-run Congress, as the legitimate president after Maduro was sworn in to a second term. Many countries from around the world have described Venezuela’s election a farce.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Anybody who criticizes a Prog is literally Hitler.


Actually, if you'd bother to read beyond your Pavlovian biases, you'd see that the concept of genocide and Balsonaro are not exactly exclusive things:

_Brazil has just elected as its president a far-right nationalist with authoritarian tendencies and fascist inclinations. The country’s 900,000-strong indigenous people are among the many minority groups Jair Bolsonaro has frequently targeted with vitriolic hostility. “It’s a shame that the Brazilian cavalry wasn’t as efficient as the Americans, who exterminated their Indians,” he once said. If he enacts his campaign promises, the first peoples of Brazil face catastrophe; in some cases, genocide._

(The Guardian, 31 Oct 2018)​


----------



## FeXL

And what? Delve right into _The Grunion_ biases?

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

I'll take Pavlov any day of the week...



CubaMark said:


> Actually, if you'd bother to read beyond your Pavlovian biases...


----------



## FeXL

"Yellow Jacket" Protests Cross the Atlantic to Mexico, Where People Don the "Chalecos Amarillos" to Protest a Weeklong Gas Shortage



> Mexico's new president has shut down several large pipelines for distributing petroleum in order to combat petroleum theft by the cartels, I guess directly from the pipes, which he says robs Mexico of $3 billion per year.
> 
> But shutting down the main central hub of gas distribution means gas isn't being distributed much any more.


Good. I hope this becomes a worldwide phenomenon, a planet-wide Yellow Jacket protest against Prog greed & stupidity.


----------



## FeXL

Further on the cause of the Yellow Jacket protest. AKA, things you won't see on MotherCorpse...

The Truth About France's Yellow Vests



> Not a single media report I have read or seen about the Yellow Vest demonstrations in Paris and across France has not been slanted by Fake News. The problem is that crucial information has been omitted.
> 
> It is not wrong to say that the demonstrations were caused by the government's decision to raise gas prices. But that view seems to pit two more or less equal sides against each other—people (responsible government officials) seeing the necessities of taxes in life versus carefree people (common citizens) unconcerned with the sacrifices that life entails and who go overboard with their protests.
> 
> What is missing from most all of the coverage of this crisis in France is that this is just one of several draconian measures dating back half a year, i.e., the recent tax hike that sparked the wave of protests was the proverbial straw that broke the camel's back.
> 
> For the past four to five months, the nation's drivers and motorcycle riders have been growing increasingly irate at _les sangsues_ (bloodsuckers) in the French government who seem to do little else, road-security-wise, but double down on bringing more and more gratuitous oppression upon their necks and saddling them with more and more unwarranted fines and costs.
> 
> In fact, the imposition of ever harsher rules has been going on for the past decade and a half or so—whether the government was on the right or on the left—and that is why the choice of garb, _les gilets jaunes_ (the yellow jackets), by the demonstrators is particularly ironic.


----------



## FeXL

It was a squeaker!

Teresa May's Brexit Plan Fails by 230 Votes, Failing 432 Against, 202 in Favor



> Both Brexiteers and Remainers joined forces to vote the plan down.
> 
> This was the worst defeat of a proposal put forth by the government in history.
> 
> There's a lurking suspicion that May and her cohort have deliberately negotiated such a terrible plan that they will wind up getting (they hope) what they wanted all along, a revote on Brexit in which Brexit is voted down.
> 
> The complete rejection of this plan tends to support that conspiracy theory.


Time to get those Yellow Jackets on, UK.


----------



## FeXL

The Morning Rant: J.V. Edition



> _Remember Iran? The country that ORANGE MAN BAD was so mean to? The country to which our wonderful, perfectly-creased pants former president sent lots of money and relaxed sanctions and tried like hell to welcome them back into polite society, because after all, they love peace and America and apple pie and have no malign intent when it comes to Israel!
> 
> Yeah...that Iran. Scoping out political opponents and surveilling Jewish organizations is what all of our friends around the world do!_
> 
> Is Tehran spying on Southern California? Feds say O.C. waiter and 'Chubby' from Long Beach were agents of Iran
> 
> The men’s goal, authorities say, was to conduct surveillance on Israeli and Jewish facilities in the U.S., and to collect information on members of the Mujahedin Khalq, MEK, an Iranian exile group that has long sought to topple the regime in Tehran and enjoys newfound support among members of the Trump administration.
> 
> Within the span of a year — from the summer of 2017 to the spring of 2018 — authorities say the men crisscrossed Orange County and the United States, videotaping participants at MEK rallies in New York and Washington, D.C., and photographing Jewish centers in Chicago.​


----------



## FeXL

So, is that just rape? Or is it rape-rape?

New Migrant Caravan Organizer Arrested in Honduras on Rape Charge



> Police in Honduras arrested one of the organizing members of a new caravan of migrants who are seeking to reach the U.S. border. Police arrested the caravan organizer — serving a warrant on the charge of rape.
> 
> Authorities have confirmed the arrest of 26-year-old Juan Carlos Molina. They say the man they claim is one of the main organizers and promoters of a caravan of individuals from Honduras who are seeking to reach the U.S. border to request asylum. On Monday, a group of about 800 migrants left San Pedro Sula on their way north. It is believed that others may join along the way.


----------



## FeXL

Heeeyyy, how's that Religion Of Peace doing?

Nairobi attack: At least 14 killed after explosions and gunfire at luxury hotel complex in Kenya capital



> At least 14 people have died in an apparent terrorist attack in Nairobi, Kenya.
> 
> The al-Shabaab Islamist group claimed its fighters were responsible for explosions and gunfire at the DusitD2 hotel complex on Tuesday.
> 
> Police said the attack had begun with an explosion in the hotel car park and a suicide bombing in the foyer leaving a number of guests with severe injuries.


How many people are they going to have to kill before you people believe they're the Religion Of Peace?


----------



## FeXL

Nice work if you can get it.

Drug Lord 'El Chapo' Paid $100 Million Bribe To Mexican President Enrique Pena Nieto, Witness Says



> Sinaloa drug lord Joaquin "El Chapo" Guzman paid a $100 million bribe to former Mexican President Enrique Peña Nieto in 2012, according to testimony given in a New York federal court on Tuesday.
> 
> The testimony was given by Colombian drug lord Alex Cifuentes Villa, who said that Peña Nieto first contacted Guzman "about the time he was elected president in late 2012, asking the drug lord for $250 million in exchange for calling off a nationwide manhunt for him," The New York Times reported.
> 
> "Mr. Guzman paid a bribe of $100 million to President Peña Nieto?" Guzman attorney Jeffrey Lichtman asked Cifuentes during cross-examination.
> 
> "Yes," Cifuentes answered.


----------



## FeXL

Good.

Germany’s AfD Party Pushes for German Exit from EU



> Germany’s biggest opposition party, the Alternative for Germany (AfD), is pushing for the country to leave the European Union ahead of the EU parliament election. According to the manifesto drafted for the EU election scheduled for late May, the AfD called for Germany to leave the EU if party’s demands for drastic reforms were not met. The reforms proposed by the party include abolishing the EU Parliament and giving control back to the national governments.
> 
> AfD spokesman Jörg Meuthen called for a “Europe of nations which works together in peaceful cooperation” as opposed to a centralized Europe run from Brussels. The position taken by the AfD are similar to the recent demands made by Marine Le Pen’s National Rally party. “What we propose is a quiet transition from the European Union to the European alliance of nations,” the French opposition leader said.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Heeeyyy, how's that Religion Of Peace doing?
> 
> [....]
> 
> How many people are they going to have to kill before you people believe they're the Religion Of Peace?


You still don't get it. Apparently your anti-muslim prejudice is simply too strong for you to overcome.

Who were the victims of the attack by Al-Shabaab? Muslims. 

What is Al-Shabaab? An Al-Qaeda-inspired, ultra-conservative Wahabist sect... like the kind of evil bastards who run Saudi Arabia. 

It's not a muslim thing (here I go again, knowing that you'll never get this through your head, but trying anyway). It's a power thing. A political thing. Nothing to do with religion whatsoever, apart from the bastards in control using perverted religious teachings to recruit and command uneducated young men who have known only violence their entire lives.


----------



## FeXL

You're right. 

You're absolutely right.

The fact that 10's of thousands of attacks conducted by followers of a primitive religion have killed hundreds of thousands of people since 9/11 has nothing, zero, to do with actual religion. It's mere coincidence.

As a matter of fact, they're still behind those bastard non-religion Zoroastrians for body count. No, really.

The Religion Of Peace.

Even in the following quote, wherein _you clearly state that it's about religion_, it's still _Not About Religion_. Understood. I get it.

Pull the other one, CM. :lmao: Do you even read the crap you post?

After that, go back to logic class...



> ...apart from the bastards in control using perverted religious teachings to recruit and command uneducated young men who have known only violence their entire lives.





CubaMark said:


> Nothing to do with religion whatsoever...


----------



## FeXL

Ban the UN.

The United Nations is trying to grab control of worldwide immigration policies



> While President Donald Trump seeks funding for a border wall, the United Nations is seeking control of migration policies worldwide, with a campaign configured to undermine America's sovereignty and control over its own borders. And, yes, if the U.N. has its way, America will help pay for it.
> 
> As with many of the U.N.'s turf grabs, this campaign to co-opt national migration policy has been years in the making. Incremental in its origins, and swaddled in U.N. jargon and procedure, it has largely escaped the U.S. headlines. But it's now reached the stage of becoming dangerous.
> 
> The spearhead of this U.N. campaign is an international agreement with the high-minded name of the Global Compact for Safe, Orderly and Regular Migration. That's not remotely what this document boils down to. *While proclaiming a utopian "unity of purpose" among the 193 highly diverse member states, this Global Compact would have the U.N.'s largely unaccountable, self-aggrandizing and often opaque bureaucracy, operating in service of its despot-infested collective of governments, set the terms for all.*


Bold mine.

In other words? Progs...


----------



## FeXL

If the Religion Of Peace is so peaceful, why did these two Saudi girls commit suicide, rather than go home?

Two Saudi teen sisters committed suicide rather than return home



> In October, the bodies of two Saudi Arabian sisters, Tala Farea, 16, and Rotana Farea, 23, washed up on the New York city waterfront. Authorities feared foul play.
> 
> But yesterday, the medical examiner said the two young women committed suicide. Friends say that the sisters said they would kill themselves before returning to Saudi Arabia.


More:



> Recently, another Saudi teen girl, Rahaf Al-Qunun, barricaded herself in her hotel room in Thailand rather than return home. She was granted asylum by Canada.
> 
> *Miss Qunun said she feared her family would kill her for renouncing Islam. The two other teen girls said they were escaping abuse by their family.*


M'bold.

Wait. Wha...?


----------



## FeXL

There goes another Prog narrative.

Iranian Nuclear Chief Again Confirms Iran Flagrantly Violated Nuclear Deal



> In yet another confirmation of Iran's blatant violation of the terms of the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action, the Middle East Media Research Institute (MEMRI), which is committed to translating into English otherwise-hidden primary source material from the Arab and Muslim world, has reported that the terrorist regime in Tehran secretly purchased replacements for its nuclear infrastructure that the nuclear deal had otherwise required it to destroy.


----------



## FeXL

Ranks right up there with clit clipping.

Horrifying African Tradition Of Ironing Developing Girls' Breasts Makes Way To U.K.



> An African tradition of ironing young girls' breasts to stop development has hit the United Kingdom, a new report shows.
> 
> *So-called “breast-ironing” entails taking hot stones to a girl's chest, as you would an iron, in order to stunt her development.* The painful practice may be done numerous times to a growing child, often on a weekly basis, depending on how each girl’s development is affected.
> 
> “Breast-ironing” is typically done by female elders in the girl's family, such as her mother, with the supposed purpose of keeping unwanted male attention away from the child and curb the threat of rape and sexual assault, a report from The Guardian details.


But _Diversity is our Strength!!!_


----------



## FeXL

So, how's that whole BDS thing going?

Still Want To Boycott Israel? Israeli Scientists Find Cure For Cancer, Report Says



> For all the Israel-haters out there, they’d better hope that that Israelis are forgiving if they are stricken with cancer, because if a new report out of Israel turns out to be true, scientists in the Jewish state have discovered a cure. And not just a cure for certain forms of cancer, but a _complete_ cure for the deadly disease.
> 
> According to Dan Aridor, chairman of the board of Accelerated Evolution Biotechnologies Ltd. (AEBi) and CEO Dr. Ilan Morad, their treatment will not need time for the body to acculturate to it before it works. Aridor stated, “We believe we will offer in a year’s time a complete cure for cancer. … Our cancer cure will be effective from day one ... and will have no or minimal side-effects at a much lower cost than most other treatments on the market. Our solution will be both generic and personal.”


We'll see how many Prog acolytes stay the course...


----------



## FeXL

Irresistible force, meet immovable object.

In Birmingham, England, Muslim Moms Protesting a School's Pro-Homosexuality Indoctrination



> Who are the oppressed ones here? _I don't know who I should support with my feeeeeelings!_
> 
> But Mr Moffat and the No Outsiders programme have come under fire from some Muslim parents who condemn such teachings, as homosexuality is strictly forbidden in Islam.
> 
> Mr Moffat, who is openly gay, and the school have defended the programme, which they said had been fully explained to parents. They added: "No Outsiders allows us to raise awareness of these differences so that children are able to tolerate and accept differences in our society."
> 
> But outraged mum Fatima Shah, who has taken her 10-year-old daughter out of the school, told BirminghamLive: "It's inappropriate, totally wrong.
> 
> "Children are being told it's OK to be gay yet 98 per cent of children at this school are Muslim. It's a Muslim community.
> 
> "I've taken my daughter out and other parents have too. Enough is enough...
> 
> "My child came home and told me am I OK to be a boy? It's confusing children about sexuality.
> 
> "I want my child to learn about English, maths and science."​


<popcorn in hand...>


----------



## Macfury

> "I want my child to learn about English, maths and science."


Came to the wrong country for that.


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk The Religion Of Peace s'more!

Austria Reeling From Migrants' Murder of Women



> It is definitely not how Austrians wanted to begin the New Year.
> 
> In a bloody start to 2019, four women have been brutally murdered in the peaceful Alpine nation of almost 9 million people in just over two weeks, shaking the country to its core.
> 
> With an additional two murders of women committed last December, the tally of this “femicide,” as it is being termed, stands at six in a little over five weeks. (There have been no male murder victims.) And this in a country with the very low murder rate of only .66 per 100,000 people! (The United States, by contrast, has 5.35)


And, here's some _social science_ at its finest:



> “It is striking that many foreigners and asylum seekers are found over proportionally among the suspects. That suggests that this group is particularly misogynistic and patriarchist oriented,” said social scientist Birgitt Haller of the Institute for Conflict Research in Vienna.


Ya think? :yikes:

Finally:



> The former _socialist_ government, who allowed the migrant wave into Austria in 2015, is being heavily blamed for the women murders. Strache holds all those who initially cheered the then unregulated, massive influx, and, more specifically, the former SPO (Socialist Party of Austria) chancellor, Werner Faymann, directly responsible.


Yeah, bold mine.

There. S'more _social science_ for the rocket surgeons...


----------



## FeXL

Hmmm...

Some question about the veracity of the claim for curing cancer.

'They're Selling Unicorns': Israel Cancer Cure Claim Debunked by Experts



> As news stories hailing the discovery spread online, other cancer experts urged the public to approach the report with caution.
> 
> Dr. Darren Saunders, a cancer biologist at the University of New South Wales, Australia, tweeted the researchers were “selling unicorns.”
> 
> Professor Lawrence Young, director of the Warwick Cancer Research Centre at the University of Warwick, U.K., told _Newsweek_ he was concerned the team had not appeared to publish their data in a peer-reviewed journal, and that no clinical trials had been performed. Such trials are the first step outside of the laboratory in drug development.
> 
> Julia Frater, senior cancer information nurse at the charity Cancer Research UK, told _Newsweek_: “Unsubstantiated claims that there will be a cure for all cancers in a year are irresponsible and can be misleading for patients. This oversimplifies the fact that cancer is more than 200 different diseases, which behave differently and pose different treatment challenges. This is why finding a single cure for all cancers is unlikely."


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Some question about the veracity of the claim for curing cancer.
> 
> 'They're Selling Unicorns': Israel Cancer Cure Claim Debunked by Experts


So, does that mean you're ready to join the campaign calling for the end of the USA's economic blockade of Cuba, which prevents folks who are dying of lung cancer from purchasing a medication that, while not curing cancer, does extend patients' lives significantly?

*Cuba has had a lung cancer vaccine for years*

CimaVax was developed by government-run Molecular Immunology Center. It's not brand new, and Cuba has not kept its success a secret. Cuban researchers were testing the drug in the 1990s and major world media outlets have reported on it in the 2000s.

The center has also developed a second lung cancer drug called Racotumomab, which encourages the immune system to fight solid tumors.

Lung cancer is the most common cause of cancer deaths, killing 163,000 Americans in 2014, according to the American Cancer Society.

There’s also potential for importing Cuban medicines treating other conditions.

One drug Heberprot-P helps treat diabetic foot ulcers. It’s used in 18 countries, and is undergoing trial in the European Union, but the embargo has kept it out of the US.

(PRI.org)​


----------



## FeXL

Hello, Bigot. 

No.


----------



## Macfury

And does that mean you support a private medical system in Canada that would allow people to access drugs and treatment they could pay for out of their own pocket, but government doesn't list it?



CubaMark said:


> So, does that mean you're ready to join the campaign calling for the end of the USA's economic blockade of Cuba, which prevents folks who are dying of lung cancer from purchasing a medication that, while not curing cancer, does extend patients' lives significantly?
> 
> *Cuba has had a lung cancer vaccine for years*
> 
> CimaVax was developed by government-run Molecular Immunology Center. It's not brand new, and Cuba has not kept its success a secret. Cuban researchers were testing the drug in the 1990s and major world media outlets have reported on it in the 2000s.
> 
> The center has also developed a second lung cancer drug called Racotumomab, which encourages the immune system to fight solid tumors.
> 
> Lung cancer is the most common cause of cancer deaths, killing 163,000 Americans in 2014, according to the American Cancer Society.
> 
> There’s also potential for importing Cuban medicines treating other conditions.
> 
> One drug Heberprot-P helps treat diabetic foot ulcers. It’s used in 18 countries, and is undergoing trial in the European Union, but the embargo has kept it out of the US.
> 
> (PRI.org)​


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> And does that mean you support a private medical system in Canada that would allow people to access drugs and treatment they could pay for out of their own pocket, but government doesn't list it?


D'oh!!!


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> And does that mean you support a private medical system in Canada that would allow people to access drugs and treatment they could pay for out of their own pocket, but government doesn't list it?


*In* Canada? No. Canadian health care should be properly funded, further extended and interprovincial regulations that bar doctors from practicing across provincial borders without additional licensing should be scrapped. But that has absolutely nothing to do with the matter discussed above.

But hey, do feel free to go on (and on, and on) about unrelated issues.


----------



## Macfury

All of these issues are about giving people access to treatment.

Cuba seems to be a special case for you. The U.S. needs to end its embargo, but don't you dare give people more treatment options in Canada--even if it doesn't cost the Canadian taxpayer a penny.



CubaMark said:


> *In* Canada? No. Canadian health care should be properly funded, further extended and interprovincial regulations that bar doctors from practicing across provincial borders without additional licensing should be scrapped. But that has absolutely nothing to do with the matter discussed above.
> 
> But hey, do feel free to go on (and on, and on) about unrelated issues.


----------



## CubaMark

The Centre-Right government of Italy is implementing a universal basic income....

*Italy Starts Handing Out Free Money*

After a deep recession and weak recovery, there’s a strong case for helping Italy’s left-behind. The worrying thing is that this experiment becomes an administrative nightmare, making it harder to target those most in need.

Italy’s new citizens’ income is for households earning less than 9,360 euros ($10,612) a year. It’s made up of an income support scheme and a housing allowance, which can add up to 780 euros a month for a single person with no income. It is aimed at pensioners and people of working age. The latter must be willing to accept a suitable job, or else lose the benefit — hence its difference to more radical basic income schemes. Companies will get a discount on their social security contributions when they hire a citizens’ income recipient.

The country clearly needs to help its poor. About one-fifth of its citizens are at risk of poverty, according to the country’s statistics agency, and one in 10 lives with serious deprivation. This is worse than in 2008, when the figures stood at 18.9 percent and 7.5 percent respectively.

(Bloomberg)​


----------



## Macfury

Welfare.


----------



## FeXL

Hello, Bigot. 

Proof positive that not all idiot Prog economic policy comes from the left. 



CubaMark said:


> The Centre-Right government of Italy is implementing a universal basic income....


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Hello, Bigot.


You do realize that every time you use that word, the universe smiles at the irony.

:lmao:


----------



## Beej

CubaMark said:


> You do realize that every time you use that word, the universe smiles at the irony.
> 
> :lmao:


It is accurate.


----------



## FeXL

Hello, Bigot. 

If you truly understood what either bigot or irony meant, you'd erase them from your lexicon, never to be used by you again. 



CubaMark said:


> You do realize that every time you use that word, the universe smiles at the irony.


----------



## Macfury

Pretty shocking that a "Little Man"-style socialist thinks the universe cares how people view him.


----------



## Beej

Long read from someone who observed failures and eventually learned a bit from it.

The Bolivarian God That Failed
https://quillette.com/2019/02/01/the-bolivarian-god-that-failed/

At first...


> “The Bolivarian Revolution,” he announced. President Hugo Chávez was doing some very interesting things down in Venezuela, he thought, and he encouraged me to visit and see for myself.


and years later...


> Losing faith in a belief system that once gave my life meaning was extremely painful. But the experience also reawakened my dormant intellectual curiosity and allowed me to think about the world anew, unencumbered by the circumscriptions of doctrine.


There is a lot more backstory in the article, showing just how much failure it can take for someone to drop this doctrine.

Also note something that pundits sometimes forget: the failure in Venezuela was evident before oil prices crashed.


----------



## Macfury

Beej said:


> Long read from someone who observed failures and eventually learned a bit from it.
> 
> The Bolivarian God That Failed
> https://quillette.com/2019/02/01/the-bolivarian-god-that-failed/
> 
> At first...
> 
> and years later...
> 
> 
> There is a lot more backstory in the article, showing just how much failure it can take for someone to drop this doctrine.
> 
> Also note something that pundits sometimes forget: the failure in Venezuela was evident before oil prices crashed.


A radio station destroyed Venezuela.


----------



## Macfury

Good article. Rachel Notley should read it:



> The strongest argument against state control of the means of production and distribution is that it simply didn’t—and doesn’t—work. The proof, as they say, is in the pudding—and in this case, there was no pudding at all. In my own lifetime, I’ve seen socialism fail in China, fail in the Soviet Union, fail in Eastern Europe, fail on the island of Cuba, and fail in Nicaragua under the Sandinistas. *And now the world is watching it fail in Venezuela, where it burned through billions of petro-dollars of financing, only to leave the nation worse off than it was before.* And still people like me had insisted on this supposed alternative to capitalism, stubbornly refusing to recognize that it is based on a faulty premise and a false epistemology.
> 
> ...it explains why socialism is no longer a viable ideology to anyone but the kind of true believer I used to be. For such people, utopian ideologies might bring happiness into their own lives, and even into the lives of those around them who also delight in their dreams and fantasies.* But when they gain control over nations and peoples, their harmless dreams become the nightmares of multitudes.*


I see CubaMark in there.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> I see CubaMark in there.


Yep. But no way in hell The Bigot ever reaches Realization...


----------



## Beej

Macfury said:


> A radio station destroyed Venezuela.


The state-approved talking point has been updated. The new reason is sanctions. 

https://twitter.com/TheCalebBond/status/1091326743292534785

Note the point at 2:45.

No word yet on if radio station sanctions are the root cause of complete collapse, mass starvation, and millions of people fleeing. I avoid listening to the radio for this reason.


----------



## FeXL

How many people are Muslims going to have to kill before you realize Islam is The Religion Of Peace, dammit?!

Boy, 6, beheaded in front of screaming mum in Saudi Arabia 'for being wrong religion'



> A six-year-old boy was beheaded in front of his screaming mum in Saudi Arabia for belonging to the wrong branch of Islam, according to reports.
> 
> The child and his mum were allegedly approached while visiting a shrine to the Prophet Muhammad in Medina and asked if they were Shia Muslims.
> 
> The mum reportedly said yes and several minutes later a car pulled up beside them and the child was snatched away from her.
> 
> The boy was repeatedly stabbed in the neck with a piece of broken glass until he was beheaded, it is claimed.


----------



## Beej

*A Headline That Would Have Made No Sense Four Years Ago*

From an Italian parade...
https://www.newsweek.com/god-empero...e-it-makes-appearance-italys-carnival-1325517

Dramatic music added to this video
[ame]https://youtu.be/KqB8oAl8jyo[/ame]

Can't wait for the 2020 election.


----------



## Macfury

George Soros thinks:



> Europe is sleepwalking into oblivion, and the people of Europe need to wake up before it is too late.
> 
> If they don’t, the European Union will go the way of the Soviet Union in 1991. Neither our leaders nor ordinary citizens seem to understand that we are experiencing a revolutionary moment, that the range of possibilities is very broad, and that the eventual outcome is thus highly uncertain.


I thought the "loss" of the Soviet Union was a good thing!

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/e...re-but-its-not-too-late-to-wake-up-2019-02-11


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> George Soros thinks:
> 
> I thought the "loss" of the Soviet Union was a good thing!


The Nazi collaborator thinks that May wants to deliver Brexit. Her version of Brexit is so watered down as to be unrecognizable from the original question.

Gawd, listen to him whine... XX)


----------



## Beej

Maduro Shuns Humanitarian Aid While Asking for Sanctions Relief
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...itarian-aid-while-asking-for-sanctions-relief


> “You want to help Venezuela? Then let the blockade end,” Maduro said on state TV late Monday night. “We are not beggars. You want to come humiliate Venezuela and I will not let our people be humiliated."


In Maduro's defense, the U.S. will probably sneak in contraband radios with the aid, and then things will just go to hell. "Humiliated" people will eat, instead of nobly starving to death in an involuntary hunger strike.


----------



## Macfury

Beej said:


> In Maduro's defense, the U.S. will probably sneak in contraband radios with the aid...


Worse, the radios will have a pre-set for that CIA station that will overthrow the country.


----------



## FeXL

Slowly. Surely...

Venezuela’s Military Attache Recognizes Guaido As President



> Venezuela’s military attache to the United Nations has recognized opposition party leader Juan Guaido as Venezuela’s interim president, according to U.S. national security adviser John Bolton.
> 
> Pressure is mounting on Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro as more Venezuelan officials defect from the Maduro regime and support Guaido for president of the National Assembly. Venezuela’s military attache, or diplomat, to the United States publicly sided with Maduro’s challenger on Jan. 26, CNN reported.
> 
> “Venezuela’s military attaché to the United Nations, Colonel Pedro Chirinos, has announced his official recognition of Juan Guaido as Interim President of Venezuela,” Bolton tweeted Wednesday, along with a video of the announcement. “He has chosen democracy for Venezuelans over Maduro’s tyranny.”


_Progressive thinkers_: Tyranny? What tyranny?


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Slowly. Surely...
> 
> Venezuela’s Military Attache Recognizes Guaido As President
> 
> 
> 
> _Progressive thinkers_: Tyranny? What tyranny?


I would be inclined to let Venezuela's population deal with their choice of voting for Chavez in the first place. U.S. involvement in any of this will not go well.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> I would be inclined to let Venezuela's population deal with their choice of voting for Chavez in the first place. U.S. involvement in any of this will not go well.


While I agree with your latter statement, I'm not so sure of the former. Why? Venezuela disarmed the populace. If it wasn't for that...


----------



## FeXL

This Is Not Your Grandma’s Humane Society



> Say what you want about Buzzfeed. This is good work.
> 
> This was a sensitive moment for one of the globe’s most prominent charities. The World Wide Fund for Nature (WWF) had long helped fund and equip Chitwan’s forest rangers, who patrol the area in jeeps, boats, and on elephant backs alongside soldiers from the park’s in-house army battalion. Now WWF’s partners in the war against poaching stood accused of torturing a man to death.
> 
> WWF’s staff on the ground in Nepal leaped into action — not to demand justice, but to lobby for the charges to disappear. When the Nepalese government dropped the case months later, the charity declared it a victory in the fight against poaching. Then WWF Nepal continued to work closely with the rangers and fund the park as if nothing had happened.
> 
> As for the rangers who were charged in connection with Shikharam’s death, WWF Nepal later hired one of them to work for the charity. It handed a second a special anti-poaching award. By then he had written a tell-all memoir that described one of his favorite interrogation techniques: waterboarding.
> 
> Shikharam’s alleged murder in 2006 was no isolated incident: It was part of a pattern that persists to this day. In national parks across Asia and Africa, the beloved nonprofit with the cuddly panda logo funds, equips, and works directly with paramilitary forces that have been accused of beating, torturing, sexually assaulting, and murdering scores of people. As recently as 2017, forest rangers at a WWF-funded park in Cameroon tortured an 11-year-old boy in front of his parents, the family told BuzzFeed News. Their village submitted a complaint to WWF, but months later, the family said they still hadn’t heard back.​
> Related: *Gerald Butts was president and CEO of the World Wildlife Fund from 2008 to 2012.*


Bold mine.

Once a power-abusing Prog...


----------



## FeXL

Anti-Semitism In Europe: Whoever Could Be The Culprits?



> Tom Wolfe had the right idea when he pointed out that "The dark night of fascism is always descending in the United States and yet lands only in Europe." Unfortunately I am not so sanguine about its future correctness, especially since the current version of European fascism is nothing more than 6th century savagery being imported from Africa and the Near and Middle East, and we are only a generation or two behind.
> 
> As much as the Left insists that the real danger always comes from the Right, the facts clearly indicate that Right-Wing violence is a small part of the problem, and an honest assessment of the situation in Europe would lead one to the inescapable conclusion that much of that Right-wing activism (see what I did there?) would fade away if the existential issue of the Muslim invasion of Europe were dealt with.


----------



## FeXL

Sex Attacks up 30 Percent on Paris Public Transport System



> In total, 1,159 sexual assaults were reported for the year on the city’s buses, metro, RER train, and other forms of travel across the Ile-de-France region which includes both Paris and the heavily migrant populated suburbs of the city, France 3 reports.
> 
> More than half of the complaints occurred in Paris proper, according to the report, but some argue that the number is even larger than the official statistics show.
> 
> Laurent Nuñez, Secretary of State at the Ministry of the Interior, explained in the wake of the release of the report that only ten percent of women subjected to sexual aggression actually report their experience to the police.


I'm sorry. Can someone please remind me again what demographic changes have occurred in Paris over the course of the past, say, 10 years?

More:



> *Last year, a plainclothes police officer who works on the Paris metro system admitted that the majority of the arrests for sex attacks he had made were of migrant men from North African backgrounds.*
> 
> “For more than ten years that I have done this job, the suspects I have arrested are a very, very large majority from a North African origin,” he said and noted he had arrested men across the age spectrum from 12 to 86.


Bold mine.

Thank you.


----------



## FeXL

Hungary's PM: 'Hungary Has Christian Roots ... There Is No Place For Multiculturalism'



> In an interview for a book published last week, Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban stressed that Hungary has been a part of Europe for 1,000 years and that its critics in the European Union are upset because Hungary's constitution states that the country has "Christian roots," that it rejects "multiculturalism," that every child has "a right to a mother and a father," and that the country has a right to "defend its borders," especially against the threat of Islam.


----------



## FeXL

"Negative narratives"?

Yeah, tell the 10's of thousands of European women who have been abused, raped and/or killed by illegal aliens over the course of the last 10 years or so that's it's all jut a _bad narrative_ & they'll wake up soon & everything will be OK.

UN Boss Demands End to ‘Negative Narratives’ on Mass Migration



> Opening a three-day conference held under the theme of ‘People on the Move’ in Dubai on Tuesday, the International Organization for Migration (IOM) chief spoke out against populism, stressing the need for *“a coherent and robust approach to migration … that is based in fact, not fiction”*.


The iron. Considering his whole premise, Globull Warming, is based on unfounded bull$h!t in the first place...


----------



## FeXL

Related:

Mystery infections traced to blood-shedding religious ritual



> Add self-flagellation to the list of ways to get a dangerous viral blood infection.
> 
> Researchers said Wednesday that they were initially puzzled how 10 British men had become infected with a little-known virus, because the men hadn't taken risks usually associated with the infection.
> 
> *But then investigators learned they had participated in blood-shedding religious rituals — cutting or whipping themselves — in Iraq, Pakistan, India and the United Kingdom.*


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

What could possibly go wrong?

Iran Appointed to U.N. Women’s Rights Committee



> Iran, one of the top human rights abusers in the world, has been awarded a seat on a key United Nations committee that oversees complaints about the global abuse of women.
> 
> An announcement by the U.N. on Wednesday said that Iran and Nigeria, another country that is no stranger to human rights abuses, would be promoted to the international organization’s Committee on the Status of Women, which oversees abuses committed by oppressive states, such as Iran and Nigeria.


h/t to JJ Sefton at AoS, who noted:



> Pussy-hat burqas for everybody!


Yeppers.


----------



## FeXL

Brexit Is An Obsession With The British Media The Way Trump Derangement Syndrome Is With The American Media



> The dysfunction in the UK political system is unbelievable. I think they took a look at the U.S. Congress and thought, "Hold my beer!"
> 
> Had they simply obeyed the will of the people after the referendum in June of 2016, the current ridiculous mess would never have happened. Sure, there would have been a few months of bureaucrats frantically proclaiming the end of the world because milk carton labeling was non-standard and salt shakers had different sized holes, but the UK and the EU would have figured it out.
> 
> What the elites in Parliament don't understand (and our "elites" are no different) is that the purpose of Brexit was an expression of dissatisfaction with being ruled from afar. It had very little to do with finance and business dealings and streamlined customs procedures. Those are trivial in comparison to the desire of the people of the United Kingdom to shake off the yoke of EU control, and return to an independent country.


----------



## FeXL

SSDD?

Speaker of the House of Parliament Tells Teresa May, Stop Sending Us The Same **** Brexit Deal



> The third time will not be the charm.
> 
> The speaker of Britain's House of Commons dealt a potentially fatal blow to Prime Minister Theresa May's ailing Brexit deal on Monday, saying the government couldn’t keep asking lawmakers to vote on the same deal they have already rejected twice.
> 
> The government intended to try a third time to get lawmakers to back the deal, ideally before May joins EU leaders Thursday at a Brussels summit where she is set to ask the bloc to postpone Britain's departure. May has warned opponents that a failure to approve her Brexit divorce deal would mean a long, and possibly indefinite, delay to Britain's departure from the EU.
> 
> Speaker John Bercow scuttled May’s plan, saying that centuries-old parliamentary rules prevent "the same proposition or substantially the same proposition" from being brought back repeatedly for votes in a session of Parliament.​


----------



## CubaMark

*Yup. *

*Far-Right Homage: Bolsonaro Visits CIA Before Meeting Trump on First US Visit*
_During Bolsonaro’s clandestine visit to Langley, the President spoke with CIA Director, Gina Haspel, about international affairs of the region._

Brazilian President Jair Bolsonaro showed the world who’s really the boss by visiting the Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) Headquarters in Virginia Monday prior to meeting President Donald Trump, on his first official visit to the U.S.

“No Brazilian president had ever paid a visit to the CIA,” Celso Amorim, who served as foreign minister under former President Luiz Inacio Lula da Silva, told AP, adding that it “is an explicitly submissive position.” 

The clandestine chat was announced by his son, Eduardo Bolsonaro, in a tweet saying the meeting was “an excellent opportunity to talk about international affairs of the region with technicians and experts of the highest level.” 

A rather ominous fact, since the CIA has been involved in numbers of assassinations, military coups, and interventions around the globe with special regard against progressive governments in Latin America. And quite fitting comment as the three-day visit underscores Bolsonaro’s embrace of U.S. influence in Latin America to confront what he calls a communist threat against democracy.

A theme the far-right populist leader insisted on Sunday declaring he “always dreamt of freeing Brazil from the dirty ideology of the left.” Combine this to his well-known praise of the Brazilian dictatorship, which caused forced disappearances, torture, and killings over two decades, and the CIA does not make such an “unexpected” place to visit after all.

After this chat in Langley, he is due to meet like-minded President Donald Trump at the White House on Tuesday to discuss a range of issues, including ways to increase U.S. private-sector investment in Brazil and also the ongoing interventionists actions against Venezuela. Bolsonaro has stated that he supports Trump’s policies and the fact that he wants “to have a great Brazil just like Trump wants to have a great America,” has dubbed him the nickname “Trump of the Tropics”.
(Telesur)​


----------



## FeXL

Hello, Bigot.

Yeah. And?

Perhaps you would have preferred that he visit a more _progressive_ organization like the FIB? 

Or maybe the Russkies? Oh, wait. Maduro has already sold most of his oil to them!



CubaMark said:


> Blah, blah, blah-blah-blah


----------



## Macfury

Why would Bolsonaro _not _want to chat with the CIA?


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Hello, Bigot.
> 
> Yeah. And?


Maybe they threatened him with a radio station...


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Maybe they threatened him with a radio station...


ROTFLMAO...

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Yet Again, Germany Horrified By Migrant Murder of Young Woman



> In modern-day Germany, it is an all-too-common, and tragic, love story. Girl meets migrant. Girl dates migrant. Girl argues with migrant. Migrant kills girl.
> 
> The victim this time was Cynthia, 21, a beautiful young woman and native of the cathedral city of Worms, who worked as a nurse and whose dream was to become a midwife.
> 
> “She lived for her work,” said Cynthia’s uncle after her murder in early March. “She wanted to become a mid-wife. She was happy, loved parties, cheerful.”
> 
> But Cynthia, whose last name can’t be revealed due to German law, won’t be realizing her life dream of delivering babies due to her boyfriend Ahmed, 22, a Tunisian.


And, the subheadline, a little acid in a fresh wound:



> Pakistani Muslim yells "Allahu Akbar" in church chancel at victim’s memorial service.


----------



## FeXL

Hotel European Union



> *You can check out any time you like, but you can never leave.*
> 
> Update: Live stream of protests.
> 
> Oh, and the Government of Canada has issued a “travel advisory” [*]. You never know what those deplorable Brexiters might do.
> 
> * But not for gay-stoning Brunei.


Bold mine.

I love Kate's headlines & subtitles. :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Definitely Trudles.

Who is worse, Theresa May or Justin Trudeau?



> Some think Theresa May is the worst politician ever but at least she is willing to resign for her incompetence. Trudeau seems unwilling to leave, no matter what transgressions he’s involved with.
> 
> As for Ms. May:
> 
> _ Mrs. May’s willful ignorance and obstinacy means she has never understood the landscape she’s operating in, where the minefields lie, where the safe places and escape routes might be. She has essentially been blundering her way blindfolded through the most delicate and critical negotiations that Britain has faced since the Second World War, and now she has blown up her political career. She may have blown up the country along the way.
> 
> Her leadership is in its dying days. She is on her way out, whether within days, weeks or months. Despite all her duty, she will be remembered as one of the most inadequate and disastrous leaders the country has ever had._​


----------



## FeXL

The European Union Feverishly Hammers Another Nail In Freedom's Coffin:
Honestly, Why Did America Bother With Two World Wars?



> This is sort of a Chesterton's Fence, only in reverse. We need to stand astride the internet, and in loud voice say, "Why do we need this regulation?"
> EU's Copyright Directive Passes Despite Widespread Protests -- But It's Not Law Yet
> 
> One of the most controversial aspects of the EU directive is Article 13 (Article 17 in the proposed law’s latest incarnation), which puts more of a responsibility on platforms to monitor user uploads. The potential for a chilling of free speech is palpable as any kind of filter created for this purpose would likely be imperfect and restrict content that should be allowed under both copyright and freedom of speech laws -- and potentially still let through actual infringing content anyway.​


----------



## FeXL

Treacherous Politicians Surrender Great Britain



> Freedom loving Brits and patriots watched in cold fury as their treacherous representatives used dodgy legal mumbo jumbo and every arcane procedural trick in the book to reverse the result of the Brexit referendum and hand over their country lock, stock and barrel to a cabal of unaccountable foreign bureaucrats in Brussels.
> 
> One would have thought with the very existence of the nation as an independent, sovereign state at stake these professional, career politicians would be able to hold a grown-up debate and use empirical evidence to make their case.
> 
> *Instead we were treated to a series of inarticulate charlatans barely able to string a coherent sentence together repeating tired soundbites and apocalyptic predictions designed to stir up hysteria and fear of Brexit.*


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

Further on Brexit.

Listen: Mark Francois says ‘Up yours’ to Philip Hammond



> The results of the second set of indicative votes were announced this evening, and after showing once again that MPs had rejected every single alternative Brexit strategy, the Brexiteers in the Tory party were in a jubilant mood.


----------



## FeXL

And what do we get from The Bigot?

Crickets...

Islamic Terrorists Ramp Up Attacks On Nigerian Christians



> Islamic terrorists killed more than 120 Christians and burned dozens of homes in northern Nigeria in a series of attacks they have waged since February.
> 
> ISIS-affiliated Boko Haram militants and Muslim Fulani tribesmen have hammered Christian villages in the Kaduna, Benue and Borno state, spurred on partly by Kaduna Gov. Nasir El-Rufai’s dubious claims that 133 people, mostly Fulani, were murdered on the eve of Nigeria’s presidential elections. The Nigerian Emergency Management Agency refuted his claim, calling it “a rumor to instigate violence.”


But 49 MUSLIMS KILLED IN CHRISTCHURCH!!!

Related:

US Islamic Scholar Praises Brunei’s Death Penalty For Homosexuality



> An American scholar of Islam publicly praised the Sultan of Brunei for instituting death by stoning for “rectum-sex enthusiasts” in accordance with Sharia law.
> 
> Daniel Haqiqatjou, a Harvard alumnus and scholar of Islam, wrote an article on social media Saturday in which he fawned over the Sultan of Brunei for instituting the death penalty for “rectum-sex enthusiasts.” He urged other Muslim countries to follow suit.


Even _more_ crickets...

Related, too:

Antisemitism Among Muslims a Result of ‘Islamophobia,’ Claims Official German Study



> There is no mental contortion too extreme for European liberals when it comes to covering up the crimes and misconduct of the members of the immigrant Muslim population. The latest example comes from Germany, where a state-funded study concluded that growing anti-semitism among Muslims was in fact a result of “Islamophobia” in the country.
> 
> “Many Muslims justify their own Antisemitism and misanthropic attitudes with the fact ‘that they feel devalued and discriminated by growing Islamophobia,'” the German newspaper Die Welt reported, citing the study conducted by the state-run Federal Agency for Civic Education, or BPB. According to the report, the young Muslims were responding to perceived “Islamophobia” by cranking up their Jew hatred.


Well, of _course_ it is...


----------



## FeXL

So, about that diversity...

Khan’s London: Average of 40 Knife Crimes Every Day



> A Freedom of Information request by the London Evening Standard has revealed there are an average of 40 knife related incidents every day in the British capital.
> 
> The request revealed that in 2017 and 2018 there were a total of 29,232 knife related incidents reported, including 9,030 stabbings. The homicide rate involving knives was an average of one knife-related death every four days.
> 
> The figures come as knife crime in London is at the “highest and most worrying” level in 40 years, according to London Metropolitan Police chief Cressida Dick.


More:



> Somali Parents Fly Sons to Africa to Escape Deadly Knife Violence in Khan’s London https://t.co/RQlPqHjDVX
> 
> — Breitbart London (@BreitbartLondon) March 12, 2019​
> Two-thirds of knife crime offenders were reportedly under the age of 25, and 73 percent from a BAME (black and minority ethnic) background.


----------



## FeXL

Further on Brexit.

The Morning Rant: Minimalist Edition



> I will quibble with the title, because I am not confident that Britain has not already failed. But...Brexit is certainly its last gasp. The failed post-WWII venture into full-blown socialism has failed (Great) Britain, and has destroyed whatever chance it had to recover from the tremendous blows of 10 years of bearing the brunt of two wars. The vein of socialism runs deep and old in Britain, and the famous ability of the British to "Keep Calm" in the face of adversity may have contributed to their current existential woes. A few crowds bearing pitchforks and torches visiting the socialists would have sent a message that Britain would just as soon remain as it is, not become something from the fever dreams of innumerate fools named Owen and Marx and Engels, and the Chartists and the Methodists...
> 
> If Brexit Fails, So Does Britain


----------



## FeXL

Israel's Netanyahu wins reelection with parliamentary majority - tally



> Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu secured a clear path to reelection on Wednesday, with religious-rightist parties set to hand him a parliamentary majority despite a close contest against his main centrist challenger, a vote tally showed.
> 
> With more than 97 percent of votes counted, Netanyahu's conservative Likud party looked likely to muster enough support to control 65 of the Knesset's 120 seats and be named to head the next coalition government - a record fifth term as premier.


----------



## FeXL

What's this? 

A moment of honesty at the UN? :yikes:

WATCH: Stunning Moment: At U.N., Pence Looks Directly At Venezuelan Ambassador, Says, 'You Shouldn't Be Here'



> On Wednesday, speaking at a Special Session of the United Nations Security Council on the Crisis in Venezuela, Vice President Mike Pence issued a scathing condemnation of the Maduro regime in Venezuela and one of the most stunningly blunt statements in the history of the U.N., looking directly at the ambassador from the Maduro regime and telling him, *“With all due respect, Mr. Ambassador, you shouldn’t be here. You should return to Venezuela and tell Nicolás Maduro that his time is up.”*


Bold mine.

:clap::clap::clap:

Related:

¡La cumbre del petróleo! Venezuela-Style!



> Venezuela is in a state of collapse due to its embrace of socialism. Once the wealthiest nation in South America, it is now in financial ruin. Despite having more proved oil reserves than any other nation on Earth, they can’t even afford to produce and export their own oil… And Venezuela’s economy is almost entirely dependent on revenue from oil exports. When Hugo Chávez took office, Venezuela was producing nearly 3.5 million barrels of oil per day (bbl/d). By 2015, it was down to about 2.4 million bbl/d and dropped below 1 million bbl/d in March.
> 
> How did this happen? In some ways, it’s _déjà vu_ all over again...


----------



## FeXL

Diversity!!!

Muslim Migrant Charged with Threatening Anti-Mass Migration MP



> A Muslim migrant from the Balkans has been charged with uttering threats after an exchange with anti-mass migration MP Hanif Bali, whom he allegedly called a “dirty Arab”.
> 
> The 34-year-old accused Bali, who is originally from Iran and serves as an MP for the Moderate Party, of insulting Islam following an appearance on Swedish broadcaster SVT in February. He allegedly insulted and threatened Bali 30 times, Nyheter Idag reports.
> 
> According to Bali, who is well-known for speaking out against mass migration, the Muslim man called him a number of names and said, “I’m going to **** you, you Arabic bastard, your mother and your sister, you’ve insulted Islam, if you were here I would break you.”


He seems nice.


----------



## FeXL

Can you imagine the hue & cry from The Bigot if 875 mosques were vandalized in a given year?

And in this instance?

Crickets...

Thugs set fire to churches and smear poo on walls amid warnings France’s Christian heritage is under attack from ‘militant secularism’



> Some politicians have claimed the country’s Christian heritage is under threat from petty criminals encouraged by *“militant secularism”*.
> 
> Figures released by French police showed that 875 of France’s 42,258 churches were vandalised last year.
> 
> A further 129 churches reported thefts from the premises.


Bold mine.

Whaddya s'pose those two words are secret code for?

Related:

Twelve French Churches Attacked, Vandalized in One Week



> A dozen Catholic churches have been desecrated across France over the period of one week in an egregious case of anti-Christian vandalism.
> 
> The recent spate of church profanations has puzzled both police and ecclesiastical leaders, who have mostly remained silent as the violations have spread up and down France.
> 
> Last Sunday, marauders set fire to the church of Saint-Sulpice — one of Paris’ largest and most important churches — shortly after the twelve-o’clock Mass.
> 
> Police have concluded that the fire was the result of arson and are now looking for possible suspects. The restoration of the church from the damage caused by the fire will reportedly cost several hundred million euros.


----------



## FeXL

Curious how The Bigot hasn't posted on this.

Fury as vile cleric from World Cup host country Qatar films shocking guide on how Muslim men should beat their wives



> A LEADING academic and cleric from World Cup host country Qatar has filmed a shocking guide on how Muslim men should beat their wives.
> 
> The vile video features Abd Al-Aziz Al-Khazraj demonstrating how to "punish" a woman in accordance with Islamic law.
> 
> In a further sick move, *the sociologist* used a school-age boy called Nayef to show how to deliver beatings “out of love” - so a woman can feel a “man’s strength”.
> 
> And he disgustingly said that some women enjoyed being married to “violent and powerful husbands”.


A _sociologist!_

Well, in that case...


----------



## FeXL

Further on the mindset.

Nusrat Jahan Rafi: Burned to death for reporting sexual harassment



> Nusrat Jahan Rafi was doused with kerosene and set on fire at her school in Bangladesh. Less than two weeks earlier, she had filed a sexual harassment complaint against her headmaster.
> 
> Her courage in speaking out against sexual assault, her death five days after being set alight and everything that happened in-between has gripped Bangladesh and brought attention to the vulnerability of sexual harassment victims in this conservative South Asian country.
> 
> Nusrat, who was 19, was from Feni, a small town 100 miles (160km) south of Dhaka. She was studying at a madrassa, or Islamic school. On 27 March, she said the headmaster called her into his office and repeatedly touched her in an inappropriate manner. Before things could go any further she ran out.


Oh, I know: young male radical...


----------



## FeXL

Denmark’s Blaspheming Mother



> “This is a nightmare. We’re in shock,” Jaleh Tavakoli says. Last month, the 36-year-old Iranian-Danish critic of Islam received notification from Danish social services that she is no longer fit to care for the 8-year-old child she’s fostered since birth. Why? Tavakoli, a columnist and author, says it is because of her politically incorrect views on Islam. Social services maintains it is looking out for the best interest of a potentially vulnerable child. Tavakoli lives under security precautions, has been threatened on the streets of Copenhagen, and even survived a jihadist attack in 2015. As she prepares for the most difficult challenge of her life, Danish society must contend with the unprecedented challenge of where to draw the line when radical Islam intersects with free speech and children’s rights.


More:



> Journalist friends have urged Jaleh Tavakoli to remain quiet if she manages to overcome this ordeal with her family intact. She refuses. “Where is their sense of justice? *If I’m going to be quiet then I could just go back to Iran and live...*


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

Diversity!

Germany: Asylum-Seekers Brutally Assault Passersby Out Of ‘Boredom’, Get Away With Light Sentences



> A group of four Afghan and Iranian refugees were charged with assaulting 21 people in the Bavarian town of Amberg last December.
> 
> These refugees received light sentences after a German prosecutor concluded that they assaulted passersby out of “boredom” and “alcohol consumption.”
> 
> “Police officers, called as witnesses, described a dramatic and large operation that took place on the night in question,” German newspaper Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung reported. “During which they saw bleeding people who had become victims (of the assault).
> 
> *As part of a plea bargain, three of the defendants can walk after getting suspended sentences, while the ring leader of the gang received a two-year prison term. The convicted migrants will continue to enjoy asylum status in Germany.*


Bold mine.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Diversity!
> 
> Germany: Asylum-Seekers Brutally Assault Passersby Out Of ‘Boredom’, Get Away With Light Sentences
> 
> 
> 
> Bold mine.


Have a heart! They might face violence if deported...


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Have a heart! They might face violence if deported...


Tragedy, indeed...


----------



## FeXL

The Morning Rant: Minimalist Edition



> 244 years ago in Lexington and Concord Massachusetts, just outside of Boston, a loosely organized militia began a fight for the freedom and independence of the United States. Why? Because the status quo was unacceptable. We (and I say that with pride!) saw our lives being controlled by others, our culture being usurped by a foreign power, and we fought!
> 
> That Europe meekly accepts its bondage at the hands of a cowardly and savage political philosophy that is perfectly opposed in all ways to the glories of European enlightenment, personal freedom and cultural glory is disgusting, and an unequivocal sign of the its dissolution and failure. That it also accepts the destruction of its religions is a clear sign of its moral turpitude.


----------



## FeXL

I fail to see the problem.

Iranian economy collapsing as Trump administration tightens sanctions: report



> Iran’s economy is on the brink thanks to the Trump administration’s sanctions, according to the International Monetary Fund (IMF).
> 
> Iran is in a deep recession, with inflation at roughly 40 percent, the organization said, marking the highest such level since 1980.
> 
> The crisis is intensifying a chasm between President Hassan Rouhani’s allies and those who oppose diplomatic exchanges with the U.S. government, the Financial Times noted.
> 
> And Iran’s problems are expected only to worsen once President Trump’s promised sanctions on the leading buyers of the Islamic Republic’s oil take effect. They include Japan, South Korea, Turkey, India and China.


----------



## FeXL

This just p!$$es me off.

Assaults, drunk driving, stunt driving: Six months in the lives of foreign diplomats in Canada



> Assaults. Drunk driving. Stunt driving. Threats. It’s been another six months in the lives of foreign diplomats in Canada, as collected in the old-fashioned police blotter style of reports from Global Affairs Canada.
> 
> The most serious offences in the latest reports show that one vice-consul was recalled by his country after legal troubles here, and there are assault charges against another senior official.
> 
> The details are contained in two quarterly reports recently released by Global Affairs under an access-to-information request, covering mid- and late 2018.
> 
> These reports provide a rare public glimpse inside the veiled world of diplomacy, but Global Affairs redacts all names of countries and individuals, even where police lay charges that will result in trials in open court. The public can read summaries of what diplomats did, but not who they are or where they come from. Global Affairs insists this is essential to preserve good relations among countries.


----------



## FeXL

No prior experience required!

Saudi Arabia beheading so many prisoners it needs more executioners as Kingdom is tipped to set new slaughter record



> *The Sharia law-run state* has advertised for eight new executioners to handle the projected rise in brutal public beheadings.
> 
> No special qualifications are needed for the jobs whose main role is “executing a judgement of death” but also involves performing amputations on those convicted of lesser offences.
> 
> The macabre job advert was reportedly posted on the country's civil service jobs portal.


Bold mine...


----------



## eMacMan

https://nationalinterest.org/blog/s...orth-korea-and-it-terrifies-kim-jong-un-55682
A worthwhile read that may help explain why the Orange monster is getting nowhere in trying to get North Korea to abandon nukes.

One noteworthy segment:


> In what can only be described today as saturated bombing on steroids, the U.S. Air Force dropped more munitions on North Korea during the Korean War (635,000 tons of bombs, including 32,557 tons of napalm) than were released during the entire Pacific campaign during World War II (503,000 tons). Multiple cities were targeted indiscriminately, leading some of the very men commanding the war to question whether such intense force was appropriate or successful in weakening the enemy’s will to fight.
> 
> In his twilight years, General Curtis LeMay, head of U.S. Strategic Air Command, estimated that 20 percent of the North’s population was killed. Dean Rusk, who would later serve as Secretary of State in the Lyndon Johnson administration, commented that U.S. bombers targeted “everything that moved in North Korea, every brick standing on top of another.” The U.S. strategy as it could be best summarized was dropping enough ordinance on the other side and annihilating as much as possible to compel a surrender.


Remember Tokyo was just one of 59 Japanese cities that the US firebombed and nearly obliterated during 1945. And that LeMay led those raids. 

BTW as with Japanese and German casualties of various firebombing raids, that 20% number is probably an extreme underestimate. A more reliable guess would likely be greater than 30%


----------



## FeXL

Diversity!

Secret Government report warns over 48 British Islamic schools are teaching intolerance and misogyny to future imams



> Young imams are being trained in a network of Islamic schools across the UK that have been accused of promoting intolerance and misogyny, a secret Government report has warned.
> 
> The report claims preachers emerging from some of the dozens of Darul Uloom madrasas scattered across Britain have views as extreme as those held by radical clerics who move to the UK from Islamic countries – and may spread them to worshippers.
> 
> The Mail on Sunday has identified 48 Darul Ulooms – which can be translated as House of Knowledge – that follow a strict syllabus called Dars-E-Nizami.
> 
> It espouses the literal following of the Koran and is used by the hardline Islamic movement Deobandism, whose training schools produced the Taliban in Pakistan and Afghanistan.


----------



## Beej

The Danish left? Not sure if The Guardian's coverage is accurate, so take it as a "what if" blog post for now.

Mette Frederiksen: the anti-migrant left leader set to win power in Denmark
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ection-matte-frederiksen-leftwing-immigration


> Under her leadership, the SD have called for a cap on “non-western immigrants”, for asylum seekers to be expelled to a reception centre in North Africa, and for all immigrants to be forced to work 37 hours a week in exchange for benefits.





> But it is the government policies her party has supported which have been most alarming for her allies in the left-of-centre red bloc. These include a law allowing jewellery to be stripped from refugees, a burqa and niqab ban, mandatory handshakes irrespective of religious sentiment at citizenship ceremonies, and a plan to house criminal asylum seekers on an island used for researching contagious animal diseases.


U.S. "social democrats" often ignore European tax policy while touting the social democrat model...but this would be a tough one to ignore.


----------



## FeXL

No way Sharia law will ever be practiced in the west. Nope. Not a chance. Never. Uh, unh...

A Bearded Bus Driver Enforces Muslim Dress Code in Paris



> In Paris, the “affaire de la jupe” (Affair of the Skirt), reported on in French here is one of those seemingly small contretemps, involving Muslims in the West, that circumstances turn into something much bigger.
> 
> It begins with two women, North African in origin, who were waiting, at 11 p.m. for city bus #60, at the Botzargis bus stop. When the bus pulled up to the stop, the bearded driver looked them over, refused to open the doors, and took off. One of the women ran after the bus, and when it stopped at a red light, she asked the driver, through his window, why he hadn’t picked them up.. He told her that she was dressed incorrectly, in a skirt. He looked disapprovingly at her legs. By her appearance he knew she was ethnically Arab, and therefore believed she ought to have been islamically modest in her dress. No skirts. And that is why, he explained unapologetically,, he had refused to pick her up. A city bus, but a Muslim driver, enforcing an Islamic dress code.​


----------



## FeXL

Islamic Sex Slavery Painting Stirs International Controversy



> An American museum is vociferously calling on a German political party to stop using one of the former's paintings in the latter's campaign poster for the European elections.
> 
> Titled "Slave Market" and painted by a Frenchman in 1866, the painting "shows a black, apparently Muslim slave trader displaying a naked young woman with much lighter skin to a group of men for examination," probably in North Africa (AKA "Barbary").
> 
> The Alternative for Germany (AfD) party, founded in 2013 and first elected to Germany's national parliament in 2017, has been putting up posters of the painting with the slogan, "So that Europe won't become Eurabia."


----------



## Beej

Self-reflection to learn what went wrong? Nah, blame everyone else.

https://www.theguardian.com/comment...is-election-australias-trump-or-brexit-moment



> Later people are openly sobbing when Shorten gets up to speak. No one is consoling anyone, because each person here seems to be in the middle of their own unique and terrible pain.
> 
> Shorten says he did his best and tried his hardest – and someone shouts out from the crowd, “It’s not you Bill, it’s the country.”
> 
> It’s the country.


"unique and terrible pain" over an election? This is a teenager's dramatic diary entry.



> Through the night, texts came in from people I know, echoing the sentiment. Their fury was not with the Liberals but with Australia.


I think the next step is to accuse everyone else of being angry, divisive, bigots.


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> I think the next step is to accuse everyone else of being angry, divisive, bigots.


You left out alt-right, white, male...


----------



## Beej

FeXL said:


> You left out alt-right, white, male...


Good point. Everybody not sufficiently progressive is alt-right, male, and all white. Just like Candace Owens.


----------



## FeXL

May’s Desperate Gamble on a New Brexit Referendum Falls Flat



> Theresa May made a desperate final gamble to get her Brexit deal through the British Parliament before she’s thrown out of office -- but her efforts looked doomed.
> 
> In a hastily arranged speech on Tuesday, the embattled prime minister promised to give members of Parliament a vote on whether to call another referendum to ratify Britain’s divorce from the European Union. It’s something many MPs -- including scores in the opposition Labour Party -- have been calling for, but she made it conditional on them backing her deal first.
> 
> Within minutes of her speech ending, the backlash began. Pro-Brexit Conservative MPs joined the opposition leader Jeremy Corbyn and May’s Northern Irish allies to condemn her proposals. They vowed to vote against them in the House of Commons next month.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> May’s Desperate Gamble on a New Brexit Referendum Falls Flat


A "second referendum" is simply uncalled for. The decision has already been made. Why should incompetence at the parliamentary level require a repeat?


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> A "second referendum" is simply uncalled for. The decision has already been made. Why should incompetence at the parliamentary level require a repeat?


'Cause they didn't get the result they were looking for?


----------



## FeXL

China ain't the only location on the planet with rare earth elements worth mining...

China foolishly threatens rare earth elements ban



> Chinese threats to ban exports of "rare earth elements" critical to high-tech American products will foolishly boomerang by forcing the U.S. to ramp up mining and processing.
> 
> Bloomberg reported that China's President Xi Jinping visited the JL MAG Rare-Earth Company mine to fuel "speculation that the strategic materials could be weaponized in China's tit-for-tat with the U.S. on trade."
> 
> Rare earth elements are crucial to high-tech devices because of their unique magnetic and lighting properties, such as neodymium, used in the commercial-scale wind farm magnets to maximize the efficiency of electric generators to produce current. Newer applications include hybrid electric cars, iPhones, and military hardware such as night-vision goggles and guided weapons.


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> A "second referendum" is simply uncalled for. The decision has already been made. Why should incompetence at the parliamentary level require a repeat?


Perhaps because all of the public polls taken since the decision to exit the European Union was made have shown a massive reversal of opinion among UK citizens, who now realize just how boneheaded they were?

Should the decision to Brexit or not be ultimately the will of the people?

I thought y'all were supporters of democracy?

:lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Good!

Australia Parliamentary Elections: Liberal/National Coalition (The Conservative-Leaning Parties) Score Surprise "Miracle" Win Over Leftwing Labour/Green Coalitions, Despite Polls Predicting a Big Victory



> Why does this keep happening?
> 
> Oh, right: because the classes with control over the means of communication demonize conservative-leaning people, making them systematically withhold their true voting intentions from pollsters.
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> The latest results showed that the Conservative Coalition has won 74 seats while labour secured 66. A party needs 76 seats for a simple majority in the 151-member House of Representatives. It was not clear if 51-year-old Morrison will require the support of independent MPs to govern.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> A Nine-Galaxy poll released shortly before the voting stations closed in the east of the country showed a victory for the Labor party and Liberal Party-led coalition losing its bid for a third three-year term.
> 
> The poll showed the Labor winning as many as 82 seats, beating the ruling Coalition.​


Related:

The Deplorables



> Strike again!
> 
> Few if any of the pollsters predicted it. The resulting bafflement was expressed by one tweet: “How could polls, from every company, for months including exit polls taken on election day not just be wrong but spectacularly wrong?” It was a massive intelligence failure and one worthy of examination. All political parties presumably pay for accurate polling, even if it shows them losing, because possession of the true facts is the only way to adjust their strategy. But after three failed predictions in three major Anglosphere elections, it may be time to ask how the polls got it wrong.​


----------



## FeXL

Hello, Bigot.

Why don't you ask that very question of all the Progs trying to unseat Trump?



CubaMark said:


> I thought y'all were supporters of democracy?


----------



## Macfury

Do you think they should constantly take the pulse of the public, going in and out of the EU on a weekly basis to measure changing sentiment? The decision has already been made.

If the decision had gone the way of the globalists, you would not be calling for a second referendum now. 



CubaMark said:


> Perhaps because all of the public polls taken since the decision to exit the European Union was made have shown a massive reversal of opinion among UK citizens, who now realize just how boneheaded they were?
> 
> Should the decision to Brexit or not be ultimately the will of the people?
> 
> I thought y'all were supporters of democracy?
> 
> :lmao:


----------



## Beej

Macfury said:


> A "second referendum" is simply uncalled for. The decision has already been made. Why should incompetence at the parliamentary level require a repeat?


It's the European way. A referendum is merely a test handed out to see if voters know the correct answer. When the voters are wrong, give them a little time and then re-test them. Eventually the voters will get it right.


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> It's the European way. A referendum is merely a test handed out to see if voters know the correct answer. When the voters are wrong, give them a little time and then re-test them. Eventually the voters will get it right.


Precisely.

Throw in a little good, ol' fashioned, Prog indoctrination, et voila!


----------



## Macfury

Beej said:


> It's the European way. A referendum is merely a test handed out to see if voters know the correct answer. When the voters are wrong, give them a little time and then re-test them. Eventually the voters will get it right.


I believe Cuba runs a referendum every five years to see if people still want to live under communist dictatorship — but apparently they do.


----------



## FeXL

Hello, Bigot.

Guess it's a done deal then, huh? The will of the people & all? Let's see how many Progs go along with the decision without raising a stink. After all, it's a _democracy_...

Tories Drop to 7% and Brexit Party Soars to 37% in Final Polling Before European Parliamentary Elections



> Maybe that's because you're pulling the trick that American conservatives are well familiar by now, of pretending to support a position while doing everything within your power to sabotage it.
> 
> We can now spell it Failure Theatre, the British way.
> Senior Ministers have asked to see the Prime Minister, which is normally a sign of impending defenestration. In response, Mrs. May shut the doors to her Downing Street bunker. Now Andrea Leadsom, probably the leading Leaver left in the Cabinet, has resigned.​
> Leadsom resigned in protest. Theresa May might finally be done for.
> 
> THERESA May was desperately clinging on to power tonight after Commons Leader Andrea Leadsom dramatically quit in protest at her Brexit plan.
> 
> In one of the darkest days for the isolated PM, she faced a mass revolt from her own Cabinet and Tory backbenchers - but she insisted she will not give into their demands for her to quit now.
> 
> Her Cabinet deserted her and left her alone on the front benches during PMQs earlier as rumours swirled she might finally take the advice of dozens of her MPs and resign as Prime Minister.​





CubaMark said:


> Perhaps because all of the public polls taken since the decision to exit the European Union was made have shown a massive reversal of opinion among UK citizens, who now realize just how boneheaded they were?


----------



## FeXL

The West wakes up.



> The ChiComs are not our friends.
> 
> Terry Glavin gets it.
> 
> The security establishment gets it.
> 
> The ANZAC’s get it.
> 
> President Trump gets it.
> 
> Now Google and ARM are responding.
> 
> Waiting on Sasktel to remove Huawei devices from it’s fusion Internet service for rural customers and their Huawei mobile phones.


----------



## FeXL

Diversity!

Hundreds of Migrants Mob French Airport Terminal, Demanding a Meeting with the PM



> "France does not belong to the French!" one protester screamed.
> 
> No, not for much longer.
> 
> Nor does America belong to Americans.


----------



## FeXL

Good! :clap::clap::clap:

Theresa May RESIGNS and finally admits defeat after Brexit shambles insisting ‘I’ve done my best’



> Shortly after meeting Tory "executioner" Sir Graham Brady, she addressed the nation in the spring sunshine of Downing Street - watched by adoring husband Philip - and admitted her time is up.
> 
> The PM confessed she now has no chance of ever getting her Brexit deal through Parliament *but insisted "I have done my best" to deliver on the referendum result*.


Bold mine.

If you had merely delivered the referendum result...


----------



## Macfury

I have little doubt that May was doing everything she could to stall, weaken or kill Brexit. Hoping to see Boris take over and deliver.


----------



## eMacMan

Macfury said:


> I have little doubt that May was doing everything she could to stall, weaken or kill Brexit. Hoping to see Boris take over and deliver.


Her so-called Brexit deals were far worse, for the UK, than just letting it happen.


----------



## Macfury

eMacMan said:


> Her so-called Brexit deals were far worse, for the UK, than just letting it happen.


Yep. Hard Brexit looked like a breath of fresh air compared to her ideas.


----------



## FeXL

Diversity!

In Germany, Shia Criminal Biker Gang Named After Apocalyptic Prophecy Subject of Mass Raid by Cops



> This is insane. A gang made up of Iraqi and Syrian youth in Germany have named themselves after an end-of-times Shia prophecy. They're threatening young women and carrying out other criminal activities https://t.co/qZo2RnvjXY
> — Rasha Al Aqeedi (@RashaAlAqeedi) May 23, 2019​


I know, I know. Just a few misguided yoots...


----------



## FeXL

(article from May 21)

Ramadan Rage 2019: Jihadis Massacre 364, Injure 404 in Two Weeks



> Islamic terrorists have carried out an estimated 76 attacks in nearly 15 countries since the beginning of Ramadan this month, killing at least 364 people and injuring 404 others in the first two weeks of the holiest month for Muslims, a Breitbart News tally shows.


And, with a day or so of the Ramadan Bombathon left...


----------



## FeXL

Hey, what's the final tally for the Ramadan Bombathon?

Ramadan 2019 Deadlier than 2018: Taliban Responsible for over 40% of Nearly 2,000 Casualties



> The number of deaths went up by about ten percent, from 841 last year to 911 in 2019. The overall number of casualties, including injuries, slightly increased by less than five percent from 1,855 (841 killed; 1,014 injured) to 1,917 (911 killed; 1,006 injured) in 2019.


More:



> During the month of Ramadan in each of last three years — 2017 (1,639), 2018 (841), and 2019 (911) – jihadi organizations and other Islamists have killed 3,391 civilians and troops.


B...bu...bbbut...One hundred people OD'd injecting themselves with poison last year in Vancouver! Moar taxpayer funded injection sites!!!


----------



## FeXL

Oh Yes: Boris Johnson Threatens to Withhold $50 Billion Payment that the UK Supposedly Owes the EU Unless the EU Plays Ball on Brexit



> Sargon of Akkad has long argued that the UK, far from being helpless in the Brexit negotiations, had the high cards -- they supposedly owe the EU $50 billion for whatever reason, and they could just tell the EU they're cancelling the debt, unless the EU starts acting more reasonably.
> 
> Theresa May refused to even discuss this.
> 
> Johnson just threatened it. With Trumpian vigor.


Nice!


----------



## FeXL

Burned Brexit Party Ballots, Voter Fraud Under Investigation.



> According to the Politicalite website and confirmed by local police a man by the name of Alan Roddis posted in a closed social media group called ‘Peterborough Politics’ about burning Brexit Party ballots.
> 
> *“She [Forbes] got nominated [elected] because 3 people including me burned over a [sic] 1000 votes for TBP [The Brexit Party], and laughed while doing it” wrote Roddis.*


Bold mine.


----------



## Macfury

Looks like Boris Johnson is likely to steamroller the remaining contenders for the Conservative party leadership, leading by a mile. Dominic Raab could also deliver a hard Brexit. Hoping to see a smackdown of Jeremy Hunt and Michael Gove, the two Theresa May wannabes.


----------



## FeXL

Where's the hue & cry from the left?

Iranian foreign minister affirms Iran's right to execute homosexuals



> Iran’s foreign minister reaffirmed last week his country's right to execute people for homosexual behavior.
> 
> Mohammad Javad Zarif defended the practice of killing gay people by saying that “these are moral principles concerning the behavior of people in general,” in an interview with German magazine Bild .


More:



> Iran is not the only country to prosecute homosexuality, which is punishable by death in 11 other countries: Yemen, Brunei, Mauritania, Nigeria, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Afghanistan, Somalia, Sudan, United Arab Emirates, and Pakistan.


Hmmm... What's the common thread between those countries? It's on the tip of my tongue. Something very obvious...


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Where's the hue & cry from the left?
> 
> Iranian foreign minister affirms Iran's right to execute homosexuals


All you need to do is to change the constitution to make that legal. CM taught me that trick.


----------



## Beej

Macfury said:


> Looks like Boris Johnson is likely to steamroller the remaining contenders for the Conservative party leadership, leading by a mile. Dominic Raab could also deliver a hard Brexit. Hoping to see a smackdown of Jeremy Hunt and Michael Gove, the two Theresa May wannabes.


About half way through the leadership debate, and it's terrible. Johnson didn't show, Raab is on message, and the rest are largely pointless. 

Gove comes off as way too artificial, even for a politician (example: very awkward body language...clearly recently trained). Stewart is very genuine with his genuinely bad ideas, so good for him.

If Hunt wins it would surprise me. He reeks of remain, despite the Brexit rhetoric. He would make a good "Third Way" labour or libdem candidate.

Javid is okay but middle-of-road in terms of being genuine and pandering.

That's a weak turnout for a party that has been in power for about 10 years.

Update: Raab is out. :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's things in...Venezuelah!!!

Venezuela’s misery doesn’t even spare the dead in Maracaibo



> Even the dead aren’t safe in Maracaibo, a sweltering, suffering city in Venezuela.
> 
> Thieves have broken into some of the vaults and coffins in El Cuadrado cemetery since late last year, stealing ornaments and sometimes items from corpses as the country sinks to new depths of deprivation.
> 
> “Starting eight months ago, they even took the gold teeth of the dead,” said José Antonio Ferrer, who is in charge of the cemetery, where a prominent doctor, a university director and other local luminaries are buried.
> 
> Much of Venezuela is in a state of decay and abandonment, brought on by shortages of things that people need the most: cash, food, water, medicine, power, gasoline.


Sounds like Prog paradise to me!

Related:

Maduro's foes fill embassies in Venezuela as crisis deepens



> From the lush tropical garden of the Chilean ambassador's residence, Venezuelan opposition leader Freddy Guevara takes a much-anticipated call from a foreign diplomat and asks him to protect a fellow lawmaker fleeing President Nicolás Maduro's latest crackdown.
> 
> "Gracias, Gracias ambassador. In the name of all of us," said Guevara speaking into his cellphone as he sits down for a rare interview inside the diplomatic compound that has been his uneasy and isolating home the past 18 months.


----------



## Macfury

Cash, food, water, medicine, power and gasoline all produce GHGs, which offend CM's Earth Mama. Good for Veneuela!


----------



## CubaMark

_Has Boris Johnson just knocked himself out of the running?_

*Boris Johnson: police called to loud altercation at potential PM's home
Exclusive: Neighbour records shouting and banging at flat MP shares with Carrie Symonds*

Police were called to the home of Boris Johnson and his partner, Carrie Symonds, in the early hours of Friday morning after neighbours heard a loud altercation involving screaming, shouting and banging.

The argument could be heard outside the property where the potential future prime minister is living with Symonds, a former Conservative party head of press.

A neighbour told the Guardian they heard a woman screaming followed by “slamming and banging”. At one point Symonds could be heard telling Johnson to “get off me” and “get out of my flat”.

The neighbour said that after becoming concerned they knocked on the door but received no response. “I [was] hoping that someone would answer the door and say ‘We’re okay’. I knocked three times and no one came to the door.”

The neighbour decided to call 999. Two police cars and a van arrived within minutes, shortly after midnight, but left after receiving reassurances from both the individuals in the flat that they were safe.

When contacted by the Guardian on Friday, police initially said they had no record of a domestic incident at the address. But when given the case number and reference number, as well as identification markings of the vehicles that were called out, police issued a statement saying: “At 00:24hrs on Friday, 21 June, police responded to a call from a local resident in [south London]. The caller was concerned for the welfare of a female neighbour.

“Police attended and spoke to all occupants of the address, who were all safe and well. There were no offences or concerns apparent to the officers and there was no cause for police action.”

Johnson and Symonds have increasingly appeared together at public events in recent weeks. The former mayor of London topped Thursday’s ballot of Conservative MPs in the party leadership contest and is now the favourite against Jeremy Hunt to be the next prime minister.

The neighbour said they recorded the altercation from inside their flat out of concern for Symonds. On the recording, heard by the Guardian, Johnson can be heard refusing to leave the flat and telling Symonds to “get off my ****ing laptop” before there is a loud crashing noise.

Symonds is heard saying Johnson had ruined a sofa with red wine: “You just don’t care for anything because you’re spoilt. You have no care for money or anything.”

The neighbour said: “There was a smashing sound of what sounded like plates. There was a couple of very loud screams that I’m certain were Carrie and she was shouting to ‘get out’ a lot. She was saying ‘get out of my flat’ and he was saying no. And then there was silence after the screaming. My partner, who was in bed half asleep, had heard a loud bang and the house shook.”

Johnson left his wife, Marina Wheeler, last year and began a relationship with Symonds, who has been credited with revitalising his appearance and approach to politics. She was part of his team when he publicly launched his campaign for the Tory leadership earlier this month.

In recent weeks the couple have been sharing a flat in a converted Victorian house. It has been reported that they intend to move into Downing Street together if he is elected leader.

Johnson’s office was contacted earlier on Friday for comment but had not responded by the time of publication.


(The Guardian UK)​


----------



## CubaMark

_Meanwhile... the Tory Foreign Office Minister got a little grabby...._

*Mark Field suspended as minister after grabbing climate protester by neck*

Mark Field has been suspended as a Foreign Office minister after a video showed him pushing a female Greenpeace activist against a pillar and grabbing her neck while she protested at the chancellor’s Mansion House speech.

Police are investigating third-party reports of assault made against Field, who has since apologised to the protester. The MP for the Cities of London and Westminster said he had felt threatened when the protester walked past him and was worried she might have been armed.

Downing Street said Theresa May had viewed the footage of the incident on Thursday night and decided to suspend him.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4QraRMZm-I[/ame]​


----------



## Macfury

Rest assured, Greenpeace's coin is decreasing in value, and a hard Brexiteer will become PM!


----------



## FeXL

Hello, Bigot.

Good! Maybe the left needs to experience a little of precisely what they're fomenting against the right.

BTW, where's your criticism of the Prime Groper when you found out he manhandled a reporter in BC a number of years back? Askin' for a friend...



CubaMark said:


> Meanwhile... the Tory Foreign Office Minister got a little grabby....


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Hello, Bigot.
> 
> Good! Maybe the left needs to experience a little of precisely what they're fomenting against the right.
> 
> BTW, where's your criticism of the Prime Groper when you found out he manhandled a reporter in BC a number of years back? Askin' for a friend...


Trudeau never promised to dismantle the New World Order, so he gets a pass.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Trudeau never promised to dismantle the New World Order, so he gets a pass.


I'm just wondering if CM even knows? It's not the sort of thing that's likely to show up on his Prog newsfeed. After all, can't have the narrative fractured...


----------



## CubaMark

And yet again, dear readers, we have two prime examples of people avoiding the topic at hand, attempting to pivot the discussion to ad hominem attacks, and leaving the actual issues untouched.

The brilliance of the right-wing propagandists.

Honest, engaged persons would engage in a discussion as to whether Boris Johnson's behaviour would negatively impact his changes to take the Tory leadership. But no - he's a "brexiteer" and gets a pass, no discussion needed.

As for Field - well, Greenpeace is just _awful_, terrible I tell you! And therefore assault must be permissible, and dontcha know, *TRUDEAU! T*RUDEAU DID A THING!! A HORRIBLE THING!!!! SOMETIME IN THE PAST!!! WHY DIDN"T YOU CRITICIZE HIM!!! WHERE"S YOUR OUTRAGE OVER TRUDEAUUUUUUU!!!!!!! AAAGGGHHH!!!!!!

Some folks are just _SO_ predictable.

:lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Hello, Bigot.

Who you addressing? You got a fan club out there somewhere? Perhaps a mouse in yer pocket? 'Cause the numbers speak for themselves. Fewer people care for what you have to say than those who don't.



CubaMark said:


> And yet again, dear readers...


Why, that's you're entire MO, CM!



CubaMark said:


> ...and leaving the actual issues untouched.


Honest, engaged persons wouldn't promulgate Prog pap like Clock Girl & Catlicker Boyz.



CubaMark said:


> Honest, engaged persons would engage in a discussion...


Assault shouldn't be permissible. However, you swing at me, you'd better duck. It's coming back harder, faster & stronger. It's merely using Prog rules against 'em & you don't like it. Typical double standards and all...



CubaMark said:


> ...Greenpeace is just _awful_, terrible I tell you! And therefore assault must be permissible, and dontcha know...


I'm merely throwing into sharp relief your well-known hypocrisy. You run screaming around these boards with your hair on fire when anybody right of Marx conducts themselves in a questionable manner, yet there is nada, crickets, when anybody from the left does the same or worse.

An "Honest, engaged person" would be critical of all questionable behaviour, not merely from those politically opposite.



CubaMark said:


> TRUDEAU! T[/B]RUDEAU DID A THING!! A HORRIBLE THING!!!! SOMETIME IN THE PAST!!! WHY DIDN"T YOU CRITICIZE HIM!!! WHERE"S YOUR OUTRAGE OVER TRUDEAUUUUUUU!!!!!!! AAAGGGHHH!!!!!!


Why, yes. Yes, you are.

For example, it was only yesterday you came out criticizing SINC's abominable use of a Fraser Institute report, rather than addressing the topic itself, hypocrite.

Care to dig that hole any deeper or ar you merely going to put the shovel down & quietly walk away? I suggest the latter but encourage the former. You look good as a horse's ass...



CubaMark said:


> Some folks are just SO predictable.


----------



## Macfury

Dear readers!!!!

The hubris is appalling.

CM, you're interested in Johnson only because he supports Brexit. You've overlooked hundreds of opportunities to throw the same shade at lefties. If yelling at someone is terrible enough to lose Johnson the leadership, then another Brexiteer will take his place. I'm interested in Brexit, not Johnson.

The other story is about some minor incident. That it involves a member of Greenpeace does not elevate the importance of the story for me.




CubaMark said:


> And yet again, dear readers, we have two prime examples of people avoiding the topic at hand, attempting to pivot the discussion to ad hominem attacks, and leaving the actual issues untouched.
> 
> The brilliance of the right-wing propagandists.
> 
> Honest, engaged persons would engage in a discussion as to whether Boris Johnson's behaviour would negatively impact his changes to take the Tory leadership. But no - he's a "brexiteer" and gets a pass, no discussion needed.
> 
> As for Field - well, Greenpeace is just _awful_, terrible I tell you! And therefore assault must be permissible, and dontcha know, *TRUDEAU! T*RUDEAU DID A THING!! A HORRIBLE THING!!!! SOMETIME IN THE PAST!!! WHY DIDN"T YOU CRITICIZE HIM!!! WHERE"S YOUR OUTRAGE OVER TRUDEAUUUUUUU!!!!!!! AAAGGGHHH!!!!!!
> 
> Some folks are just _SO_ predictable.
> 
> :lmao:


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> .... 'Cause the numbers speak for themselves. Fewer people care for what you have to say than those who don't.


I didn't ask for the poll, and it doesn't meet scientific rigor. That said, your math skills are abysmal! :lmao:



FeXL said:


> you swing at me, you'd better duck. It's coming back harder, faster & stronger. It's merely using Prog rules against 'em & you don't like it. Typical double standards and all...


The Greenpeace protester in question was walking along, unarmed, and in no way threatening anyone. Field jumped out of his seat, grabbed her by the throat, and threw her against the wall before manhandling her out of the room. If what he did was justifiable, why was he suspended as Foreign Officer?



FeXL said:


> I'm merely throwing into sharp relief your well-known hypocrisy. You run screaming around these boards with your hair on fire when anybody right of Marx conducts themselves in a questionable manner, yet there is nada, crickets, when anybody from the left does the same or worse.


When you look at the world, do the voices tell you what to think unprovoked, or do you have to ask them specifically to comment on your delusions? Your interpretation of reality truly is a wonder to behold...



FeXL said:


> SINC's abominable use of a Fraser Institute report, rather than addressing the topic itself, hypocrite.


That's a bit of a stretch. It's like criticizing me for not engaging in a discussion of why Santa Claus isn't real. The Fraser Institute's basic ideology prohibits it from interpreting data and forming policy recommendations that have any foundation in fact. 



FeXL said:


> You look good as a horse's ass...


I wonder if MF is paying attention to the vulgarities you continue to spew. From memory, the rough ratio of your abuse to any response by me is about 230:1, which in the right-wing playbook apparently qualifies as "prog hate speech". You know, different standards and all that...


----------



## Beej

CubaMark said:


> Field jumped out of his seat, grabbed her by the throat, and threw her against the wall before manhandling her out of the room.


Not sure why you're embellishing here. Look at the video again (it even provides a slow motion segment).

You can make a case without dishonesty.


----------



## FeXL

Don't matter.



CubaMark said:


> I didn't ask for the poll...


Neither do any of your arguments. Especially, but not limited to, Clock Girl & Catlicker Boyz.



CubaMark said:


> ...and it doesn't meet scientific rigor.


Really? Rate them as a plus/minus and come back to me with the answer. Or is that concept too difficult for a Prog? Let me know, I can explain it to you.

And, any time you want to discuss math, let me know. I have nearly a dozen undergrad math courses alone.



CubaMark said:


> That said, your math skills are abysmal!


I didn't say it was justifiable. I merely said it's time the Progs got a taste of their own medicine.



CubaMark said:


> If what he did was justifiable, why was he suspended as Foreign Officer?


Whatever you say, Clock Girl.



CubaMark said:


> Your interpretation of reality truly is a wonder to behold...


As opposed to, say, well-grounded Prog ideology? Hah!!! You're not exactly in a position to be taken seriously when talking about facts...



CubaMark said:


> The Fraser Institute's basic ideology prohibits it from interpreting data and forming policy recommendations that have any foundation in fact.


Horse's ass isn't a vulgarity. It's an apt description that perfectly describes your failed attempts to disguise your hypocrisy.



CubaMark said:


> I wonder if MF is paying attention to the vulgarities you continue to spew.


Hmmm... Must be s'more of that Prog math. Must get Freddie to explain it to me...



CubaMark said:


> From memory, the rough ratio of your abuse to any response by me is about 230:1...


Who said anything about hate speech? Watching you scuttle about like _la cucaracha_ attempting to cover up your hypocrisy is f'ing hilarious!

Please, carry on!



CubaMark said:


> ...which in the right-wing playbook apparently qualifies as "prog hate speech".


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> Not sure why you're embellishing here. Look at the video again (it even provides a slow motion segment).
> 
> You can make a case without dishonesty.


It's the Progressive way. Facts don't matter. The narrative does...


----------



## Beej

FeXL said:


> It's the Progressive way. Facts don't matter. The narrative does...


For me, the abundance of projection by progressives is funny. I don't think they're aware they do it, or maybe they're just unaware it is obvious to others. Basic ideology prohibits awareness?


----------



## Macfury

The standard is that those who say they will not engage in vulgarities are hypocrites for doing so. FeXL has never come out against vulgarities — just the hypocrisy of folks like you and Freddie, who preach one day, cuss the next.



CubaMark said:


> I wonder if MF is paying attention to the vulgarities you continue to spew. From memory, the rough ratio of your abuse to any response by me is about 230:1, which in the right-wing playbook apparently qualifies as "prog hate speech". You know, different standards and all that...


----------



## Macfury

I've looked at both of these stories more closely since your rapid-fire posts, CM. 

The BoJo story is nonsense. Some people arguing. He will become PM.

The Greenpeace dolt had no business being there, and considering the violent tactics of leftist protesters, the minister was justified in using the force applied to remove her. I'm sorry his party did not stand behind him. I assumed from your raving that you were accusing him of some random assault.




CubaMark said:


> Honest, engaged persons would engage in a discussion as to whether Boris Johnson's behaviour would negatively impact his changes to take the Tory leadership. But no - he's a "brexiteer" and gets a pass, no discussion needed.
> 
> As for Field - well, Greenpeace is just _awful_, terrible I tell you! And therefore assault must be permissible, and dontcha know, *TRUDEAU! T*RUDEAU DID A THING!!


----------



## Macfury

Looks like BoJo is ready to take the PM position in a resounding victory, then deliver Brexit — despite the severity of CM's report that he had a loud argument with someone:

https://www.thetimes.co.uk/edition/...-landslide-in-battle-to-reach-no-10-k8j3w3j03


----------



## Beej

Macfury said:


> Looks like BoJo is ready to take the PM position in a resounding victory, then deliver Brexit — despite the severity of CM's report that he had a loud argument with someone:
> 
> https://www.thetimes.co.uk/edition/...-landslide-in-battle-to-reach-no-10-k8j3w3j03


That's Johnson's promise, but he has proven untrustworthy in the past. The best of a bad lot for Tory voters. 

Thankfully, with the Brexit party, the Tories now know that they either deliver or face 3rd/4th party status after an election. Some extra incentive for Johnson to keep his promise.


----------



## FeXL

Ah knows. Just more poor, misguided yoots...

Iran Seizes British-Flagged, Swedish-Owned Tanker, Takes Crew Hostage;
Taking Tanker to Revolutionary Guard Complex
Another Tanker Seized


----------



## FeXL

Another misguided yoot. However, this one was hangry...

Sweden Man Blames Ramadan After Assaulting Wife and Children



> A man living in Sweden was found guilty of physically abusing his wife and children but blamed his actions on being hungry due to Ramadan fasting.
> 
> The unidentified man, who lives in the south-west Swedish province of Dalsland, was sentenced to six months in prison after being convicted of five separate counts of assault, Swedish radio broadcaster Sveriges Radio reports.
> 
> The man denied culpability, claiming that intense hunger, due to fasting during the Islamic holy month of Ramadan, had made it so that he could not control his own actions.


Related:

BREAKING, Americans Dead As Car Bomb Explodes Killing 26



> Kenyans, Americans, a Briton and Tanzanians were among 26 people killed when Islamist gunmen stormed a hotel in the Somali port city of Kismayo, officials said on Saturday, the deadliest attack in the city since insurgents were driven out in 2012.


Related, too:

Five men charged over ‘abuse of schoolgirl’ in Telford after Sunday Mirror probe



> The five men appeared at Birmingham Crown Court this week over the alleged abuse of a schoolgirl during a three-year period.


More:



> _Lotta diversity in that lineup._


Sure is...


----------



## FeXL

Oh, look! Here comes the 20th century!

Saudi Arabia to 'ease' male guardianship law restricting women's travel



> Saudi Arabia is reportedly planning to relax its strict male guardianship laws to allow women to travel without requiring permission, in what would be the biggest reform yet to women's rights in the ultra-conservative kingdom.
> 
> The move would end guardianship laws pertaining to travel for men and women over 18 years old, allowing them to leave the country without the consent of a designated male family member, according to the Wall Street Journal.
> 
> It was not clear exactly when it would come into force, but it was reported it could happen as early as this year. There was no immediate comment from the Saudi government.


Crickets from the Progs...


----------



## FeXL

Report: Ousted UK Ambassador Kim Darroch Leaked "Highly Classified," "Very Sensitive" US National Security Information to Media



> I'd like to pass along an invitation to the Saudi embassy in Turkey.
> 
> Leaked U.K. diplomatic cables critical of President Trump have led Britain's ambassador, Sir Kim Darroch, to announce his departure from Washington earlier than expected. But the story is not yet concluded.
> 
> According to one current and one former U.S. government official speaking on the condition of anonymity, Darroch repeatedly leaked classified U.S. intelligence information, including highly classified material, to a journalist for a U.S.-based media outlet. The sources are consolidated by the reaction my related inquiries have received from other government officials.​


----------



## Macfury

The newly elected Conservative leader, Boris Johnson, will deliver Brexit to those who want to maintain their country's independence and rich traditions. Lots of weeping and gnashing of teeth for those who want to sell out their country to a globalist "progressive" agenda that offers nothing but bland technocracy and uniculture


----------



## FeXL

Arkancide?

Ukrainian Prosecutor General, Who Provided Alleged Information On Hillary’s Attempts To Influence 2016 Election With Dirt On Manafort, ‘Disappears’



> Ukrainian Prosecutor Yuriy Lutsenko has disappeared. Lutsenko provided ample information to The Hill in the past year regarding alleged Ukrainian government officials who tried to help the Clinton campaign in the U.S. 2016 presidential election.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Macfury

I guess that's what patriotism looks like to globalist progs!


----------



## Beej

An interesting story about modern geopolitics.

China’s Social Media Troll Army ‘Diba’ Disbanded Following Hong Kong Protesters’ Doxing
https://m.theepochtimes.com/chinas-...wing-hong-kong-protesters-doxing_3016919.html



> Billions of memes and stickers flooded the Facebook pages of Taiwan President Tsai Ing-wen, Hong Kong newspaper Apple Daily, and Taiwan media SET News, forcing the pages to disable their comments page, according to Shanghai-based state-run news website Guancha.
> 
> After the incident, the state-run China Daily and Global Times ran multiple articles lauding the confidence, expressiveness, and patriotism of Diba.


----------



## CubaMark

Boris gets a warm Scottish welcome at Bute House, where he met with Scottish First Minister Nicola Sturgeon...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4e82Vh4c49Y[/ame]​
*Related:*

Nicola Sturgeon says Boris Johnson is driving UK to 'disaster' ahead of first official meeting
Could Boris Johnson’s ‘no-deal’ Brexit break up the United Kingdom?
Boris Johnson doesn’t really care about Scotland – he’s pushing it away


----------



## Macfury

What's wrong with Scotland seceding?


----------



## FeXL

Diversity!

German City Rocked After Kazakh Man Hacked to Death by Syrian Migrant in Broad Daylight



> A local news bureau reported “shock” in the German city of Stuttgart after a 36-year-old man was hacked to death with what appeared to be a katana-type sword in the middle of the street on Wednesday afternoon.
> 
> The attack took place in front of dozens of witnesses and was filmed by passers-by on mobile phones from multiple angles, and saw a man, a 36-year old German resident of Kazakhstan origin, lying on the floor and being repeatedly hacked at and stabbed with a sword, reports German newspaper _Bild_.


Related:

Boy dies after he and mother are pushed on train tracks in Germany



> An eight-year-old boy has died after he and his mother were deliberately pushed on to train tracks at Frankfurt’s main railway station, German police have said.
> 
> The boy was hit by a high-speed ICE train and killed instantly. His mother was able to roll into a safe gap between two platforms and escaped injury.
> 
> ...
> 
> Police said the suspect is believed to be from Eritrea.


----------



## FeXL

Trinidad’s Darkest Hour



> Last month saw the 29th anniversary of an Islamic coup attempt to take over the government of the Caribbean island nation of Trinidad and Tobago.
> 
> It was the first and only such Islamic terrorist attack in the Western Hemisphere attempting to overthrow an elected government. At the time, the coup was much underreported by the media due to the First Gulf War in Kuwait, occurring simultaneously.


Hadn't heard about this.


----------



## FeXL

Those crazy, peace-loving Muslims...

Arab Sheikh Tried To Force American Security To Murder Two People, Held California Paramedic Prisoner, Federal Lawsuit Says



> An Arab sheikh tried to enlist his American security staffer to murder two people and ordered him to hold another American captive, according to a new lawsuit filed in federal court.
> 
> A second plaintiff in the lawsuit makes similar allegations, saying he served as the sheikh’s around-the-clock medic to monitor his vitals during 36-hour long benders and that he was held captive in a compound, threatened with a gun and ultimately jumped from an 18-foot wall to escape.


----------



## FeXL

It’s Probably Nothing



> chinese companies circulating at least $200b of IOUs as real payments dry up. The chinese property developers are going to detonate. In an economy of $13t, $200b is a MASSIVE “can’t pay” amount. US banks lost roughly $800b in financial crisis. #china https://t.co/rIl1lyyXcr
> 
> — Kyle Bass (@Jkylebass) August 7, 2019​


----------



## CubaMark

Why is it that the Conservatives in Canada tend to be hard-core monarchists, but over in the UK, well, there seems to be a little bit of tension....or is it a generational thing.....?

*Nigel Farage attacks Harry and Meghan, jokes about 'overweight' Queen Mother*










Nigel Farage has derided the Duke and Duchess of Sussex for their “irrelevant” social justice and environmental campaigns while abusing Prince Charles and describing the late Queen Mother as an “overweight, chain-smoking gin drinker”, in an incendiary speech to an Australian rightwing political conference.

Farage’s speech to Sydney’s Conservative Political Action Conference – from which media were barred – ranged across his views on Brexit, media bias and the United Nations, but he reserved his fiercest condemnation for members of the royal family, including princes Charles and Harry, and the Queen Mother.

The Brexit party leader was laudatory about the Queen – “an amazing, awe-inspiring woman, we’re bloody lucky to have her” – but abused her son, grandson and mother.

“When it comes to her son, when it comes to Charlie Boy and climate change, oh dear, oh dear, oh dear. Her mother, Her Royal Highness the Queen’s mother was a slightly overweight, chain-smoking gin drinker who lived to 101 years old. All I can say is Charlie Boy is now in his 70s … may the Queen live a very, very long time.”

([URL="https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2019/aug/12/nigel-farage-prince-harry-meghan-markle-overweight-queen-mother-cpac-brexit]The Guardian UK[/URL])​


----------



## Macfury

Your observation is wrong.



CubaMark said:


> Why is it that the Conservatives in Canada tend to be hard-core monarchists, but over in the UK, well, there seems to be a little bit of tension....or is it a generational thing.....?


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Your observation is wrong.


Yep. Can't think of a single conservative friend of mine who qualifies as a monarchist.They either couldn't care less or would dissolve the monarchy in a New York minute.


----------



## FeXL

Nice!

Israel Refuses Entry to Antisemitic Politicians Rashida Tlaib and Ilhan Omar, and Left Goes Nuts (and NeverTrump, Of Course, Makes Cuckish Noises About "Bad Optics")



> I don't know why the left is going bat**** crazy over this. Weren't they just telling us we must do all that we can to crush the scourage of racism and neo-Naziism?
> 
> Does that not apply when it's blacks and Muslims who are guilty of racism and neo-Naziism?


More:



> Remember when Democrats sought to block Geert Wilders' entry into the US?
> Due to, of course, radical politics imported from the Arab Middle East?
> 
> ...
> 
> Remember when a London borough voted to officially ban Donald Trump, and the #Resistance left was pretty jazzed about it?
> 
> ...
> 
> Remember when Democrat Represenative Escobar declared that Trump was "not welcome" in El Paso? That was only a week ago!


Curiouser & curiouser...


----------



## FeXL

NOT SATIRE: Britain Prints Knife Crime Warnings On Fried Chicken Boxes



> Britain has now resorted to printing warnings about the dangers of knife crimes on takeout fried chicken boxes.
> 
> "Special chicken boxes warning about the dangers of carrying a knife are to be distributed to takeaways across England and Wales by the government," reports Sky News. "More than 320,000 of them — featuring the Home Office #knifefree campaign — will replace the standard packaging in 210 outlets."


<just shaking my head...>

More:



> "Honest to god if the best idea you have to tackle knife crime is to write stuff on fried chicken you should quit power forever in embarrassment, not tweet it out proudly like you’ve just solved world hunger you ridiculous sack of used d****," said one Twitter user.


Too polite by half.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> ...if the best idea you have to tackle knife crime is to write stuff on fried chicken you should quit power forever in embarrassment, not tweet it out proudly like you’ve just solved world hunger


If the chicken were free, at least it would make a dent in hunger.


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> If the chicken were free, at least it would make a dent in hunger.


Starting to sound like more of a socialist every day there, MF! :clap:


----------



## FeXL

This from last fall. Can't believe it didn't show up in The Bigot's newsfeed. Otherwise he'd have linked it fer sure...

French Court Sentences Sri Lankan Migrant for Pouring Superglue on His Wife’s Genitals



> A court in the heavily migrant populated Seine-Saint-Denis area has sentenced a Sri Lankan man to two years in prison after he poured superglue into his wife’s genitals in an act of jealous rage.
> 
> The migrant, said to be in his 30s, committed the brutal attack after the relationship between the pair had deteriorated over a period of several months, newspaper Nouvelle Tribune reports.
> 
> According to investigators, the man had been jealous of his spouse’s ex-partner with whom she had a child. After finding his phone number on her mobile phone, he was sent into a rage and smashed it.
> 
> A short time after the incident, on a Sunday, the Sri Lankan attacked his wife and raped her. He then punched her in the face and poured superglue on her genitals.


Diversity!


----------



## Freddie_Biff

A proposal worth considering...



> Denmark offers to buy America from Russia
> 
> August 21, 2019
> 
> Mette Frederiksen, the Prime Minister of Denmark has reportedly expressed an interest in buying the Russian controlled territory of the United States of America.
> 
> Rich in natural resources and ****wits the territory covers almost 10 million square kilometers and is said to contain huge oil and gas reserves and the largest number of fatties on the planet.
> 
> Russian Premier Vladimir Putin who bought the US with a Betamax videotape of two prostitutes urinating on a dementia patient told The Rochdale Herald.
> 
> “It’s a pretty good deal and we’re open to discussing it with Denmark. Russia bought North America for the price of two hookers and a large bottle of Evian Water so anything over 75 rubels is a good return on our investment.”
> 
> “Denmark would be a pretty good acquirer for the territory. They’re the happiest country in the world, have an amazing welfare state and they can all read.”
> 
> “Frankly I have no idea why they want to buy it.”


 https://rochdaleherald.co.uk/2019/08/21/denmark-buy-america-from-russia/


----------



## Macfury

Man, the spelling kills the joke.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> Man, the spelling kills the joke.




Better?


----------



## CubaMark

*Trump’s Greenland temper tantrum isn’t funny – it’s terrifying *
(The Globe & Mail)

*Donald Trump’s infantile tantrum over Greenland could have serious diplomatic consequences*
_Denmark is not just a NATO member; it's one of the founding members. It was through the NATO alliance that the US gained the opportunity to have a military base located in Greenland. This isn’t a joke_
(The Independent)


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Macfury

You'd have yukked it up when Truman offered to do the same.

Remember when Seward offered to buy Alaska? What folly?



CubaMark said:


> *Trump’s Greenland temper tantrum isn’t funny – it’s terrifying *
> (The Globe & Mail)
> 
> *Donald Trump’s infantile tantrum over Greenland could have serious diplomatic consequences*
> _Denmark is not just a NATO member; it's one of the founding members. It was through the NATO alliance that the US gained the opportunity to have a military base located in Greenland. This isn’t a joke_
> (The Independent)


----------



## FeXL

Hong Kong



> chinese PLA troops move into Hong Kong at 4am and call it a ‘normal rotation’. Funny, cameras didn’t pick up the troops that ‘rotated’ out. Do they think HKers are stupid? Emergency Regulations Ordinance coming soon…#HKexit #lamblies #chinalies https://t.co/x95FaXlGCi
> 
> — Kyle Bass (@Jkylebass) August 29, 2019​
> Related, from Michael Yon.
> 
> Strategic Elegance: “Home Depot says suppliers are moving manufacturing out of China to avoid tariffs”
> 
> Some of the jobs probably moving to countries like Taiwan and Vietnam.
> 
> Think about this for a moment:
> 
> 1) China loses jobs, and thus economic clout and expansion money. Some Chinese workers likely become unemployed…while China is having some food supply problems (true extent unknown to me).
> 
> 2) Chinese jobs move to other countries that we can get along great with, such as Taiwan. Taiwan grows economy, becomes tighter with USA, and buys US goods (including weapons) as economy increases. US weapons can be used to blunt China’s false claims in Taiwan.
> 
> 3) Taiwan and others buying more US goods (including weapons) increases American jobs and economy, which helps fund “the wall.”
> 
> Win win win for the good guys and gals. Lose lose lose for CCP.
> 
> Hold strong Hong Kong! Hong Kong does not have to beat CCP — only outlive.​


----------



## FeXL

The Queen Just Saved Brexit By Neutralizing Parliament



> She’s not “just a figurehead.”
> 
> Her Majesty The Queen is Britain’s final constitutional backstop. On Aug. 28, she acted in the interest of the majority of people in Britain. She approved Prime Minister Boris Johnson’s request to suspend Parliament from early September to mid-October.
> 
> The move paves the way for Johnson to follow through on Brexit. The British people voted to leave the European Union in June 2016, but Parliament has sought to thwart the people’s will for the last three years.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> The Queen Just Saved Brexit By Neutralizing Parliament


Thank goodness CM's idea of running a series of referendums until the globalists win is over.


----------



## FeXL

Iranian "Space" Rocket Explodes Due to Electrical Short and God Saying "Sit Your Twelfth Century Retard Asses Back Down, Savages" But Mostly the Thing About God



> I assume "space" refers to "Israeli air space."
> 
> Too bad about your piece of **** rocket, primitive screwheads.
> 
> A rocket at an Iranian space center that was to conduct a satellite launch criticized by the U.S. apparently exploded on its launch pad Thursday, satellite images show, suggesting the Islamic Republic suffered its third failed launch this year alone.​


:clap::clap::clap:

I fail to see the problem...


----------



## Beej

Brexit humour.

The UK prime minister hates democracy
https://spectator.us/uk-prime-minister-hates-democracy/



> Imagine if you will, that Donald Trump has said he wants to turn all of Mexico into a giant golf course and that in order to do this he plans to put its citizens onto a huge raft and float it out into the South Pacific saying that they can fend for themselves, providing the Mexicans with 20 slingshots between them as a means to catch seagulls and fish so that they can feed their children. Trump announces on Twitter that he will enact this despicable plan in 14 days so long as there are no objections. Obviously, Congress would be furious and would do everything in their power to prevent him from executing his abominable scheme, but Orange Bad Man has locked the door of the Capitol Building using a super strong padlock that can only be removed with the tiniest key in the world, and of course Trump’s miniature hands are the only ones capable of wielding it. He then puts up a big sign on the entrance saying: ‘CLOSED FOR 2 WEEKS’, and then gleefully skips away to smash puppies’ heads with a big mallet or whatever it is he does in his spare time.
> 
> Well, dear reader…that scenario as I have described it, is LITERALLY what Boris Johnson has done over here in the UK (minus most of the details etc). Horrifying isn’t it?


----------



## Macfury

Beej said:


> Brexit humour.
> 
> The UK prime minister hates democracy
> https://spectator.us/uk-prime-minister-hates-democracy/


Only CM's plan--to continue to hold referendums until "Remain" wins and then declare further referendums illegal--makes sense to me!


----------



## FeXL

Diversity!

Another Swedish Municipality That Took In Migrants Faces Economic Crisis



> *The Swedish municipality of Hässleholm, which took in nearly 3,000 asylum seekers in three years, faces an economic crisis as up to 80 per cent remain on welfare.
> 
> Hässleholm City Council chairman Lars Johnsson, a member of the centre-right Moderate Party, said that the Swedish municipality has at least 100 migrants who are illiterate and another 200 with very poor educational backgrounds, saying, “It will in principle be impossible to get them to work,” Kristianstadsbladet reports.*
> 
> Social assistance costs have drastically increased since 2012, rising from 32 million Swedish krona ($3,259,680/£2,680,320) to 54 million ($5,501,124/£4,523,310) this year. They are predicted to increase by another six million each year.
> 
> The municipality says they put away around 30 million krona to cope with the projected costs but already half of that has been spent.
> 
> “We would need 100 million krona from the state to go injury-free, to keep our noses above the surface,” Johnsson said.


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

Merely the next in a long line of poor, misunderstood yoots who didn't get enough hugs as a child...

Lyon knife attack: 'Afghan asylum seeker' kills one in metro station rampage



> An Afghan asylum seeker is accused of killing a 19-year-old man and wounding at least nine people in a frenzied knife rampage in France.
> 
> Witnesses said a man armed with a kitchen knife and barbecue fork randomly attacked people at a bus stop during the bloodbath in Villeurbanne, a suburb of Lyon.
> 
> *He allegedly said during the attack: "They do not read the Koran."*


Bold mine.

He _must_ have been misunderstood...


----------



## Macfury

Now we get a political defection that robs Johnson of a majority. A shame he has to live with the legacy of Theresa May. Will now probably have to call another election.

https://www.theguardian.com/politic...overnment-without-a-majority?CMP=share_btn_tw


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Now we get a political defection that robs Johnson of a majority. A shame he has to live with the legacy of Theresa May. Will now probably have to call another election.


Unbelievable...


----------



## FeXL

Boris Johnson’s Brexit



> Reuters;
> 
> All 21 lawmakers from the ruling Conservative Party who voted against the government to back a motion to seize control of parliamentary time to try to block a ‘no deal’ Brexit are being kicked out of the party, the BBC’s political editor said on Tuesday, citing government sources.
> 
> The group includes former finance minister Philip Hammond and Nicholas Soames, the grandson of former prime minister Winston Churchill.​
> Keep an eye on Nigel Farage’s feed.


No point in giving Reuters the click. The entire article is before you.


----------



## Macfury

Hope a general election teaches these traitors a big lesson.


----------



## FeXL

More on the traitors.

Conservative Traitors Jump to Remainer Side and Pass Bill to Stop Brexit



> The bill will now go to the House of Lords for approval, but pro-Brexit members there say they may filibuster the fresh globalist betrayal and thus put Brexit back on course for October 31st, deal or no deal.
> 
> The Conservative rebels and Britain’s opposition parties have only until next Tuesday, Sept. 10, to block Brexit without an E.U. deal after Johnson's government last month dramatically reduced the length of Parliament’s current session.​
> I do not understand any of the workings of Parliament, but, listening to this live feed of Parliament from a commenter, an analyst says that the bill must be ratified by 10:01 am on Friday if it were to have any chance of becoming a law.
> 
> If not, then not.


----------



## CubaMark

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptfmAY6M6aA[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7tvauOJMHo[/ame]


----------



## FeXL

Brexit



> It ain’t over ’til it’s over. And maybe, over again.


Related:

Why is it so difficult for some Brits to respect Democracy?



> The Brexit drama in Britain is fascinating. It has exposed many on the Left and the Elitist Right as having no interest in respecting the will of the people. Lest anyone forget, a legally binding referendum was held on June 23, 2016 and a majority of voters decided that Britain should leave the EU. There has been no hint that the voting was improper. It was always known that a simple majority of 50% + 1 was sufficient to trigger Brexit. So why is there any dispute now of Britain departing the EU?
> 
> As those of us on this side of the Atlantic have learned over our lifetimes, Leftists don’t often respect democracy. So many of them have the hearts of totalitarian thugs and believe that anyone who disagrees with their vision of utopia is misguided, mentally ill, or evil, so the votes of such people don’t really count.
> 
> The attitudes of the Elitist Right is something that this blogger had dismissed as not so common up until this point. How very wrong yours truly has been. It seems clear that such people really do believe that they are better, smarter, and wiser than you and me. This “democracy” thing is a nice illusion for the unwashed but we, the noble elites, know what is best for our country and shall impose our enlightened will on the nation.
> 
> Carl Benjamin aka Sargon of Akkad is a popular English vlogger. In this newly published video, he is clearly passionate and, as such, lets more than a few expletives fly but respect his passion and enjoy!


----------



## Macfury

How does any of this relate to the EU? Propaganda for kids who have no sense or knowledge of history.



CubaMark said:


> YouTube


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Propaganda for kids who have no sense or knowledge of history.


Hey! If they're old enough to vote...


----------



## FeXL

Despite A Bad Week, Boris Johnson Still Has A Fighting Chance



> Johnson vowed he would rather “be dead in a ditch” than ask the EU for another Brexit extension. Believe it or not, in the midst of all of the chaos and defeats, Johnson in fact had some good news last week. According to Dominic Lawson, a renowned columnist for _The Times_ of London, Johnson’s unwavering determination to make Brexit happen on Oct. 31 has “energized” Britain’s civil service and “despite the strains it imposes, represented a blessed relief after the opaqueness and immobilism of his predecessor (former PM Theresa May).”


You go, Bo-Jo!


----------



## FeXL

Newly released transcripts tell last, gruesome moments of columnist Jamal Khashoggi



> Newly released transcripts provide insight into the final moments of Saudi dissident and Washington Post columnist Jamal Khashoggi before he was killed by Saudi agents inside the kingdom's consulate in Istanbul, Turkey.
> 
> The authenticity of the transcripts, which were published Tuesday in the Turkish media for the first time, were confirmed to ABC News by Turkish authorities.
> 
> The transcripts reveal gruesome details from the murder that has cast a shadow over Saudi relations with the United States.


----------



## Beej

Saudi, Gulf stocks fall after attacks on Aramco oil plants
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...er-attacks-on-aramco-oil-plants-idUSKBN1W0056



> The drone attacks were carried out by Yemen’s Houthi group, its military spokesman said on Al Masirah TV.


About 5 million barrels per day of oil processing capacity was taken out.


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> About 5 million barrels per day of oil processing capacity was taken out.


Yep. And wouldn't it be nice to take advantage of that situation with some good, ol' fashioned, Alberta oil...


----------



## SINC

FeXL said:


> Yep. And wouldn't it be nice to take advantage of that situation with some good, ol' fashioned, Alberta oil...


Would have been better if they took out 90% of it. Then watch how fast the energy east pipe gets laid!


----------



## FeXL

Related:

It’s Probably NOTHING



> WSJ;
> 
> Saturday’s attack on a critical Saudi oil facility will almost certainly rock the world energy market in the short term, but it also carries disturbing long-term implications.
> 
> Ever since the dual 1970s oil crises, energy security officials have fretted about a deliberate strike on one of the critical choke points of energy production and transport. Sea lanes such as the Strait of Hormuz usually feature in such speculation. The facility in question at Abqaiq is perhaps more critical and vulnerable. The Wall Street Journal reported that five million barrels a day of output, or some 5% of world supply, would be taken offline as a result.
> 
> To illustrate the importance of Abqaiq in the oil market’s consciousness, an unsuccessful terrorist attack in 2006 using explosive-laden vehicles sent oil prices more than $2.00 a barrel higher. Saudi Arabia is known to spend billions of dollars annually protecting ports, pipelines and processing facilities, and it is the only major oil producer to maintain some spare output. Yet the nature of the attack, which used drones launched by Iranian-supported Houthi fighters from neighboring Yemen, shows that protecting such facilities may be far more difficult today.
> 
> There are countries that even today see their output ebb and flow as a result of militant activity, most notably Nigeria and Libya. Others, such as Venezuela, are in chronic decline due to political turmoil. Such news affects the oil price at the margin but is hardly shocking.​


First comment:



> It would be very unfortunate if this affected oil deliveries to Irving refinery in Atlantic Canada and also supplies to Quebec.
> I wouldn’t be able to sleep out of concern for eastern Canadians. \sarc


That'd be the only GD outcome that would get a pipeline built...


----------



## FeXL

Also related:

Coulda Had A Pipeline



> Oils Prices – will bump anywhere from $2 to $10 on Monday – meaning the world pays more.
> 
> Oil Supply – those with inventory will draw down – but at some point – supply will be compromised.
> 
> I assume Quebec will simply stop using oil – until Middle East stability returns. If ever.
> 
> — * W. Brett Wilson * (@WBrettWilson) September 15, 2019​
> *And during an election, too.*


Bold mine.

Perfect timing. This is the look on my face as I rub my hands together with glee —>

Comments knock it out of the park.


----------



## FeXL

Art Of The Deal



> Free Beacon;
> 
> The FBI has arrested a Chinese government official as part of China’s massive scheme to illegally obtain American technology by recruiting experts in high-tech fields.
> 
> Zhongsan Liu was arrested after a lengthy investigation into his role in directing a Chinese government front group in New Jersey called the China Association for International Exchange of Personnel (CAIEP), the Justice Department said in a statement.​
> In related arrest: _Canadian Exec Admits Sharing U.S. Navy Data with China_


----------



## CubaMark

Cue the usual right-wingnut anger over "activist judges" in 3.....2....1....

*Supreme Court: Suspending Parliament was unlawful, judges rule*










*Boris Johnson's decision to suspend Parliament was unlawful, the Supreme Court has ruled.*

Mr Johnson suspended - or prorogued - Parliament for five weeks earlier this month, but the court said it was wrong to stop MPs carrying out duties in the run-up to Brexit on 31 October.

Commons Speaker John Bercow confirmed MPs would now return on Wednesday.

Supreme Court president Lady Hale said "the effect on the fundamentals of democracy was extreme."

A raft of MPs have now called for the prime minister to resign - Downing Street said it was "currently processing the verdict".

Mr Johnson argued he wanted to carry out the prorogation ahead of a Queen's Speech so he could outline his government's new policies.

But critics said he was trying to stop MPs from scrutinising his Brexit plans and the suspension was far longer than necessary for a Queen's Speech.

Delivering its conclusions, the Supreme Court's president, Lady Hale, said: "The decision to advise Her Majesty to prorogue Parliament was unlawful because it had the effect of frustrating or preventing the ability of Parliament to carry out its constitutional functions without reasonable justification."

Lady Hale said the unanimous decision of the 11 justices meant Parliament had effectively not been prorogued - the decision was null and of no effect.

Mr Bercow said MPs needed to return "in light of the explicit judgement", and he had "instructed the House of Commons authorities to prepare... for the resumption of business" from 11:30 BST on Wednesday.

(BBC)​


----------



## Macfury

"Lady Hale" clearly wants the existence of the failed "European Project" to continue for a few more weeks.


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> "Lady Hale" clearly wants the existence of the failed "European Project" to continue for a few more weeks.


**ahem**

_"...the unanimous decision of the 11 justices..."_

:baby:


----------



## FeXL

Hello, Bigot.

Cue the Prog fruit loops & whackos (but I repeat myself) who still don't understand that a majority vote for Brexit means the people want out...



CubaMark said:


> Cue the usual right-wingnut anger over "activist judges" in 3.....2....1....


----------



## Macfury

What's the suckface icon for? Is that you, post-Brexit 



CubaMark said:


> **ahem**
> 
> _"...the unanimous decision of the 11 justices..."_
> 
> :baby:


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk the Religion of Peace some!

Swedish No-Go Zone Police Say Criminals ‘Laugh at Our Laws’



> Police working in the notorious no-go Stockholm suburb of Rinkeby have decried the situation in the area, claiming criminals laugh at Swedish laws.
> 
> Hanif Azizi, a member of the regional police in Rinkeby, expressed his frustration with the situation in the suburb, which has become notorious for its riots and high levels of crime, Swedish broadcaster SVT reports.
> 
> He told the broadcaster: “If you have worked for a long time to prosecute people and see that there are no consequences, that the criminals even laugh at us. It is frustrating.”
> 
> Policing the area, which also has a high population of migrants and those with migration backgrounds, has been difficult for the local police officers in the past, with officers requiring to be driven to and from the Rinkeby police station due to safety concerns.


Indonesia moves to ban consensual sex outside of marriage amid rights crackdown 



> Indonesia is poised to update its penal code to impose jail terms or steep fines on anyone having consensual sex outside of marriage.
> 
> The legal reforms contain a long list of controversial provisions, including financial penalties for anyone found guilty of insulting the president’s dignity, prison sentences for women who have abortions outside of medical emergencies, the censoring of contraceptive advice and the expansion of blasphemy laws.


I'm sorry. If memory serves, didn't Captain Stumble give Indonesia $50 million last year?

h/t BCF.

"Convert, Marry Me, or Die": Persecution of Christians, July 2019



> Fatemeh Azad, a 58-year-old Muslim woman who had converted to Christianity against her Muslim husband's will and fled to Germany, was denied asylum there and deported back to Iran. There she was immediately arrested by authorities waiting for her plane to land.... "When Fatemeh made her asylum appeal, her lawyers argued that apostasy (conversion away from Islam) is punishable by the death penalty in Iran." This, however, was insufficient for Germany.... — Persecution.org; July 25, 2019, _Iran, Germany_.
> 
> Finally, a 14-year-old Christian girl was abducted, forcibly converted to Islam, forced to marry a Muslim man, and then taken before a Muslim judge to sign a statement saying she had acted on her own free will...."[G]irls often give such statements because they are already living with their kidnappers," and "death threats are made towards their family, and therefore the victims have no choice but to say what their kidnapper wants them to say in court....." — Lawyer, AsiaNews.it; July 26, 2019; _Pakistan_.


Five women botched Notre-Dame car bomb terror plot by 'using wrong fuel' to light fuse, Paris court hears



> wo women who sought to blow up a home-made car bomb outside Notre-Dame cathedral only failed because they tried to set it on fire with “the wrong type of fuel”, a Paris court has heard.
> 
> In the first high-profile case involving female jihadists in France, the women stand accused of seeking to detonate gas cylinders in the boot of their car outside the famed cathedral three years ago.
> 
> The country was reeling at the time from a wave of Islamist terror attacks, which have since 2015 killed over 250 people.


----------



## FeXL

For the life of me, I can't imagine why.

Gallup: Nearly 50% of Afghan Women Want to Leave Their Country



> A new poll shows that nearly 50% of the women in Afghanistan want to leave, migrate to another country. In addition, 41% of the entire Afghan population wants to leave.
> 
> In the survey, Gallup asked, "Ideally, if you had the opportunity, would you like to move PERMANENTLY to another country, or would you prefer to continue living in this country?"
> 
> Forty-seven percent of the women said they would like to permanently move to another country; 35% of the men said the same.


The only reason the men want to leave is to follow the women...


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> For the life of me, I can't imagine why.
> 
> Gallup: Nearly 50% of Afghan Women Want to Leave Their Country


Sure, gender oppression may be a big part of it...

...but also consider your perspective on staying in your homeland if all you've ever known is war... it's been 46 years since the coup sparked a civil war, then the Soviet occupation, and the latest period of war, now 18 years since the USA went in there.... that's a helluva long time to endure those conditions of living.....


----------



## wonderings

CubaMark said:


> Sure, gender oppression may be a big part of it...
> 
> ...but also consider your perspective on staying in your homeland if all you've ever known is war... it's been 46 years since the coup sparked a civil war, then the Soviet occupation, and the latest period of war, now 18 years since the USA went in there.... that's a helluva long time to endure those conditions of living.....


I can't even imagine living that way. I would have expected the number to be higher, wonder if there is fear to even say you want to leave keeping the number low. 

We are so fortunate to live in Canada, the problems we have, the squabbling over politics and everything else just seem so minor compared to the things going on in Afghanistan and other countries like it.


----------



## SINC

wonderings said:


> I can't even imagine living that way. I would have expected the number to be higher, wonder if there is fear to even say you want to leave keeping the number low.
> 
> We are so fortunate to live in Canada, the problems we have, the squabbling over politics and everything else just seem so minor compared to the things going on in Afghanistan and other countries like it.


+1 :clap:


----------



## FeXL

Hello, Bigot.

There's an understatement...



CubaMark said:


> Sure, gender oppression may be a big part of it...


As opposed to say, a lifetime of what you politically correctly term "gender oppression"? Is that the Prog term for honour killings, rapes, beatings, mental abuse, polygamy, misogyny, treated like chattel, among others?

Get a grip...



CubaMark said:


> ...it's been 46 years...now 18 years...that's a helluva long time to endure those conditions of living.....


----------



## FeXL

Dear Remainers...


----------



## FeXL

Report: South African Murders Up, 21,022; Rape Up, 41,583



> A report on the crime situation in the Republic of South Africa shows that in most categories crime is up, and this is particularly true for murder, rape and assault.
> 
> The report, compiled by the South African Police Service, presents crime data covering the 12 months between April 2018 to March 2019; it also shows the statistical data for previous 12-month periods going back to 2009/2010.
> 
> In 2018/19, according to the report, there were 21,022 murders. That’s up from 20,336 murders in 2017/18, which is a 3.4% increase.


Seems like a nice place...


----------



## FeXL

:clap::clap::clap:

Poland: Nationalists Return to Power in Parliamentary Election



> Poland’s ruling nationalist Law and Justice party (PiS) has won the parliamentary election. Party leader Jarosław Kaczyński declared victory after securing close to 44 percent of the vote on Monday afternoon.
> 
> The Catholic-conservative PiS is set to secure an absolute majority of 239 in the 460-seat parliament, initial projections show.
> 
> 
> “We have reasons to be joyful. Despite the powerful front that was arraigned against us, we were able to win,” Kaczyński said, referring to the hostile campaign waged against the party by the European Union and media establishment.


----------



## Beej

Brexit: EU and UK reach deal but DUP refuses support
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-politics-50079385



> MPs will later vote on whether to hold an extra sitting in the Commons on Saturday to discuss the next steps.
> 
> Cabinet Office minister Michael Gove said if the sitting was approved, the government would hold a vote on the deal.


Should be an exciting weekend in UK politics...



> Most of the deal is the same as the one agreed by Theresa May last year - the main change is the Northern Ireland proposals.


...as they vote for the fourth time on a bad deal.


----------



## Macfury

Beej said:


> ...as they vote for the fourth time on a bad deal.


"No deal" sounds like a better deal.


----------



## FeXL

Nice to see that some people are getting fed up with the Prog bull****...

London Scenes



> Imagine being so self-absorbed and self-flattering, so untroubled by normal boundaries, that you don’t anticipate how your own disruptive behaviour will tend to be viewed by the wider public - the people on whom your behaviour is being inflicted. A wider public that for the most part can’t afford to spend days on end indulging in Student Union theatrics.
> 
> Update:
> 
> In the comments over at Samizdata, Mike Solent adds,
> 
> This is an interesting example of public order being served by the absence of the police rather than its presence.​
> Well, yes. Quite.


From the link:



> Who’s not proud to be British when they see this?! Protest, resolution & celebration in 60 seconds.​


:clap::clap::clap:

We need way more of this type of response.


----------



## FeXL

Further on Brexit.

The Morning Rant: Minimalist Edition



> Reasonable people can disagree about Brexit. But the demonization of its supporters was and is vile. The political philosophy of the nation-state is an old one...tried-and-true, and it would be a difficult philosophical argument to make that it is not the highest expression of human freedom and liberty. That so many of our elites feel just the opposite is an indictment of our educational systems and their intellects. But mostly their intellects.


And

Brexit Deal Reached, But Questions About Whether Parliament Will Pass It



> Walking papers?
> 
> Negotiators from the U.K. and EU reached a draft Brexit deal in 11th-hour talks Thursday, although there are serious doubts that the agreement will be approved by U.K. lawmakers back in Westminster.
> 
> Sterling rose on news after the U.K. made concessions over the Irish border, an issue that had proven to be the biggest obstacle to a deal....​
> ...
> 
> The deal calls for allowing Northern Ireland -- a part of the UK, of course, but also entangled in a "no borders" treaty with the Republic of Ireland, which is part of the EU -- to be bound by some EU trade rules. The no-border policy would continue.


----------



## FeXL

FeXL said:


> Nice to see that some people are getting fed up with the Prog bull****...
> 
> ...
> 
> We need way more of this type of response.


Yesssss!!!

:clap::clap::clap:

Video: Irate Man Breaks Up Line of ‘Extinction Rebellion’ Protesters Trying to Block Intersection



> *An irate man broke up a line of Extinction Rebellion protesters who were trying to block a busy intersection in Edmonton, Canada as onlookers cheered.*
> 
> Footage of the incident shows climate change activists blocking a road while holding a banner that says “walk don’t talk.”
> 
> Some of the motorists yell at the demonstrators while the people watching the incident from a nearby office debate whether or not to call the police.


----------



## FeXL

Further on posts #1051 & -53 above.

MUST SEE VIDEO: Climate Change Geeks Stop Train, Hang Banner in London — Morning Commuters Drag Them Off Train and BEAT THE HELL OUT OF THEM!



> The London commuters screamed and hurled drinks at the activists. Then they climbed on the train, pulled and pushed the activists off the train, and pummeled and kicked them on the ground.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## FeXL

Venezuela wins seat on UN Human Rights Council



> Venezuela has won a seat on the United Nations Human Rights Council, despite widespread criticism of its poor human rights record.
> 
> A UN General Assembly meeting in Geneva saw the Latin American country elected to one of 14 new seats on the 47-member body.


XX)


----------



## FeXL

Revealed: Nuclear Blast in Russia Was Caused by Reactor Meltdown of Superweapon Named "Skyfall"



> The nuclear-powered cruise missile had fallen into the sea during a flight test.
> 
> They left it sitting on the sea-floor for a year. Which... okay, whatever, it's Russia.
> 
> Only a year later did they attempt to recover it.
> 
> Their recovery efforts did not go as one might have hoped. The reactor exploded and has flooded the areas around it -- including big towns -- with radiation.


More:



> It gets worse: Experts say that approximately $150,000 worth of FaceBook ads accidentally blew up the entire democracy of the United States as well


:yikes:


----------



## FeXL

The year is 2192. 



> The British Prime Minister visits Brussels to ask for an extension of the Brexit deadline. No one remembers where this tradition originated, but every year it attracts many tourists from all over the world.


<snort>


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> The year is 2192.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <snort>




About right.


----------



## FeXL

Drugs...

OMG: Christopher Steele Has Written Another "Dossier," This One Alleging That Russian Spies Attempted to Collude With Conservative British MPs, Including... Boris Johnson 



> This time, the allegation is that RUSSIAN BOTS caused Brexit to pass.
> 
> This guy's specialty seems to be taking political defeats that leftists just can't or won't accept, and then taking a lot of money to spin a pleasing conspiracy theory for them which they can then weaponize to overturn the results of the electoral defeat they refuse to accept.


More:



> So, here we have:
> 
> * A report partly compiled by Christopher Steele
> 
> * A "whistleblower"
> 
> * An attempt to claim that because this person knows this person and that person knows a Russian, the Russians have _kompromat_
> 
> * An attempt to claim that the Russians are in league with the party that's been opposing them for 100 years, and to claim that they're working against the party that's been _promoting Soviet/Russian_ interests and in fact has frequently produced actual bona-fide Soviet agents.
> 
> * An attempt to weaponize this bull**** to _swing an upcoming election_
> 
> Wait wait wait wait wait -- I'm pretty sure I've seen _some_ of this before.


Yep...


----------



## eMacMan

So how many millions did Steele pocket from this dossier?

I believe Hiliary et al shelled out about 12 Million for the smeat jb against Trump.


----------



## Beej

Bolivian President Evo Morales resigns amid election protests
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-50370013



> On Sunday, the Organization of American States, which monitored the elections, said it had found evidence of wide-scale data manipulation, and could not certify the result of the previous polls.


For those interested, the OAS report
https://www.oas.org/documents/eng/press/Electoral-Integrity-Analysis-Bolivia2019.pdf

One example of observed problems:


> Expert analysis showed irregularities in 78 tally sheets (23% of the sample). In some cases, it was confirmed that all the tally sheets in a center had been completed by the same person. Sometimes, that person turned out to be the MAS representative accredited as the party's delegate in the voting center concerned.


There was also a bunch of computer related deficiencies.


----------



## Macfury

The CIA radio station was used as a secret weapon to overturn Bolivia's election.


----------



## Beej

Macfury said:


> The CIA radio station was used as a secret weapon to overturn Bolivia's election.


Morales probably could have won without cheating, but with a run off vote. I'm sure the CIA or Scooby and the Gang will be blamed, but it looks like simple political overreach from power going to someone's head. It didn't even have to be Morales, and could have been a very loyal comrade off on their own. 

Cheating to prevent Bad People from "stealing" an election is a form of social justice. As long as you believe in your cause enough, any action can be justified because you assume the Bad People are doing worse already, or inciting others do worse, or whatever rationalization sounds best.


----------



## Macfury

Beej said:


> Morales probably could have won without cheating, but with a run off vote. I'm sure the CIA or Scooby and the Gang will be blamed, but it looks like simple political overreach from power going to someone's head. It didn't even have to be Morales, and could have been a very loyal comrade off on their own.
> 
> Cheating to prevent Bad People from "stealing" an election is a form of social justice. As long as you believe in your cause enough, any action can be justified because you assume the Bad People are doing worse already, or inciting others do worse, or whatever rationalization sounds best.


That's why I love Che Guevera and Fidel Castro — they only murdered people who were more guilty than being murderers.


----------



## CubaMark

_Just what Bolivia needs... another fanatical bible-thumping evangelical christian who believes God put them on earth to save the natural resources for the chosen few multinational corporations... here we go, folks... Operation Condor Redux._ 

Opposition leader Luis Fernando Camacho entered the Presidential Palace outside La Paz to request President Evo Morales' resignation on Sunday.

[....]

A photo from Camacho's visit to the president's residence shows him kneeling and placing a Bible on top of the Bolivian flag.

One of Camacho's supporters said during the Presidential Palace visit, "The Bible is returning to the Government Palace. Pachamama will never return. Today Christ is returning to the Government Palace. Bolivia is for Christ."










—ChurchMilitant​
**NOTE:* _For those unfamiliar with the term, "Pachamama" refers to Mother Earth_


----------



## Macfury

> For those unfamiliar with the term, "Pachamama" refers to Mother Earth


That's your Earth goddess, Gaia, CubaMark!


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> That's your Earth goddess, Gaia, CubaMark!


It's an important component of Bolivian indigenous spiritual and national identity.

Now you know!


----------



## eMacMan

CubaMark said:


> It's an important component of Bolivian indigenous spiritual and national identity.
> 
> Now you know!


Given that Bolivia has 51% of the worlds proven Lithium reserves and Morales is not a loyal puppet, a CIA coup seems very likely to be at the heart of this.


----------



## Macfury

eMacMan said:


> Given that Bolivia has 51% of the worlds proven Lithium reserves and Morales is not a loyal puppet, a CIA coup seems very likely to be at the heart of this.


Reserves are classified as processed lithium that can be sold -- as opposed to proven resources, which need to be extracted and processed. Argentina and Chile both blow Bolivia out of the water on reserves.


----------



## FeXL

Interesting...

UK Election: Nigel Farage Withdraws Hundreds of Candidates; Move to Boost PM Johnson’s Conservatives



> In a massive boost to Prime Minister Boris Johnson-led British Conservatives, Nigel Farage has pulled hundreds of Brexit Party candidates ahead of the December 12 election. The Brexit Party will not field candidates in all 317 seats that the ruling Conservative party won in the last general election.
> 
> “The Brexit party will not contest the 317 seats the Conservatives won at the last election,” Farage said. “We will concentrate our total effort into all the seats that are held by the Labour party, who have completely broken their manifesto pledge in 2017 to respect the result of the referendum, and we will also take on the rest of the remainer parties. We will stand up and fight them all.”


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> Reserves are classified as processed lithium that can be sold -- as opposed to proven resources, which need to be extracted and processed. Argentina and Chile both blow Bolivia out of the water on reserves.


*Bolivian Coup Comes Less Than a Week After Morales Stopped Multinational Firm's Lithium Deal
"Bolivia's lithium belongs to the Bolivian people. Not to multinational corporate cabals."*

The Sunday military coup in Bolivia has put in place a government which appears likely to reverse a decision by just-resigned President Evo Morales to cancel an agreement with a German company for developing lithium deposits in the Latin American country for batteries like those in electric cars. 

* * *​
Sen. Jeanine Añez, of the center-right party Democratic Unity, is currently the interim president in the unstable post-coup government in advance of elections.

Investment analyst publisher Argus urged investors to keep an eye on the developing situation and noted that gas and oil production from foreign companies in Bolivia had remained steady.

The Morales move on Nov. 4 to cancel the December 2018 agreement with Germany's ACI Systems Alemania (ACISA) came after weeks of protests from residents of the Potosí area. The region has 50% to 70% of the world's lithium reserves in the Salar de Uyuni salt flats.

Among other clients, ACISA provides batteries to Tesla; Tesla's stock rose Monday after the weekend. 

As Bloomberg News noted in 2018, that has set the country up to be incredibly important in the next decade:

_Demand for lithium is expected to more than double by 2025. The soft, light mineral is mined mainly in Australia, Chile, and Argentina. Bolivia has plenty—9 million tons that have never been mined commercially, the second-largest amount in the world—but until now there's been no practical way to mine and sell it._​
Morales' cancellation of the ACISA deal opened the door to either a renegotiation of the agreement with terms delivering more of the profits to the area's population or the outright nationalization of the Bolivian lithium extraction industry.

As Telesur reported in June, the Morales government announced at the time it was "determined to industrialize Bolivia and has invested huge amounts to ensure that lithium is processed within the country to export it only in value-added form, such as in batteries."


(CommonDreams)​


----------



## Macfury

Bolivia's deposits are lower grade, harder to mine and harder to evaporate. Again, these are estimated deposits, not reserves. 

Should the price of lithium rise, there are plenty of other ways to extract it elsewhere, including massive brine deposits in the US.



CubaMark said:


> The soft, light mineral is mined mainly in Australia, Chile, and Argentina. Bolivia has plenty—9 million tons that have never been mined commercially, the second-largest amount in the world—but until now there's been no practical way to mine and sell it.


----------



## FeXL

Sweden grabs a clew. They still won't admit who is doing it all, but they can no longer ignore the fact that it's actually happening...

‘What’s Going On?’ – BBC Wakes Up to Sweden Bombing Epidemic Years After Breitbart



> The publicly-funded British Broadcasting Corporation (BBC) has woken up to Sweden’s bombing epidemic years after Breitbart News.
> 
> In an analysis article titled ‘Sweden’s 100 explosions this year: What’s going on?’, the BBC acknowledged the epidemic of gang crime, gun crime, and criminal use of explosives which Breitbart London has been reporting for years — while the mainstream media scoffed and continued to hail the country as a Scandinavial left-liberal paradise.
> 
> “Swedish police are dealing with unprecedented levels of attacks, targeting city centre locations [as well as heavily migrant-populated suburbs],” the so-called public interest broadcaster conceded.


----------



## FeXL

Prince (?) Andrew "Fired" By Royal Family; Withdraws From Official Duties, Will No Longer Receive His 250,000 Pounds Per Year Royal Stipend



> The article states that the royals -- or, whatever, the Windsors -- are bracing for official US subpoenas demanding that Andrew York talk to FBI officials about his very special friendship with Jeffrey Epstein (guilty of sex trafficking, innocent of suicide).
> 
> His BBC interview -- which his PR agent quit over, advising against it and signing that advisement with a resignation -- was Andrew's bid to reduce law enforcement interest in him.
> 
> I guess because he knew his status as a royal was hanging by a thread.
> 
> The interview, however, seems to have only united everyone in the opinion that he is at least a liar and quite possibly a john for underaged girls forced into prostitution.
> 
> And so the royals gave him a less dramatic version of the Jeffrey Epstein treatment.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Prince (?) Andrew "Fired" By Royal Family; Withdraws From Official Duties, Will No Longer Receive His 250,000 Pounds Per Year Royal Stipend
> 
> :clap::clap::clap:


*Epstein, apparently, had quite a few powerful friends who should be concerned that they'll be indicted....*











(OF COURSE TRUMP “FELL OUT” WITH EPSTEIN OVER REAL ESTATE, NOT UNDERAGE GIRLS - Vanity Fair)


----------



## FeXL

Hello, Bigot.

<snort>Vanity Fair? The last bastion of what passes for _journalism_ these days?

So you want an investigation? Fine. Bring it. I just hope you have more success than you have had with either the Russkies or the Ukes...

:lmao::lmao::lmao:



CubaMark said:


> ...Vanity Fair...


----------



## Macfury

CM, look at your hypocritical self. You never once mentioned all of the confirmed trips taken to Pedophile Island by Bill and Hillary. And now you link a story that essentially says nothing? Is your political bias so overwhelming that it affects your judgement on _everything_?


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Is your political bias so overwhelming that it affects your judgement on _everything_?


It's called, _bigotry..._


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Vanity Fair?
> 
> :lmao::lmao::lmao:


_Mother Jones_ was busy...


----------



## FeXL

Hong Kong: "Small Group of Rioters" amounts to an electoral landslide.



> Pro-democracy candidates flipped 17 of 18 councils, taking 77% of the seats.
> 
> About that last holdout:
> 
> The only council held by the pro-establishment camp was the 18-member Islands district, where eight seats were handed out automatically to pro-establishment rural chiefs.​


----------



## FeXL

I haven't read a lot on the subject, but what I have read sends out warning signals.

Former Hong Kong politician says Canada should be 'very worried' about including Huawei in 5G



> As Canada continues to waffle on whether to allow Chinese tech giant Huawei to join its next-generation 5G wireless network, former Hong Kong Democratic Party chairperson Emily Lau said Canada should be "very worried" about the company's potential inclusion.
> 
> Speaking to host Joyce Napier during an interview for CTV Power Play on Friday, Lau said she and her friends in the pro-democracy movement do not use Huawei technology due to security.
> 
> "We are very, very worried that once we use it we may be completely naked. Everything will be known to the Chinese government," said Lau.


Caution! Link to MotherCorpse inside:

Canada warned of fallout on Five Eyes relationship if Huawei allowed on 5G



> Huawei, the Chinese telecom giant, is a “Trojan horse” that could restrict Canada’s access to the critical Five-Eyes intelligence-sharing community, the Trump administration’s top security adviser and senior U.S. lawmakers warned Saturday.
> 
> Robert O’Brien, the recently appointed White House national security adviser, painted a stark picture of Chinese intelligence gathering vast reams of data on ordinary Canadians, if the Liberal government doesn’t ban Huawei from helping build the upcoming 5G network.


----------



## FeXL

China Issues Warning After Hong Kong’s ‘Change Election’



> Pro-Democracy protestors prevailed in Hong Kong this weekend, as its candidates decisively won nearly half of the seats on the ballot.
> 
> So far, pro-democracy candidates have won 269 out of 452 seats in 18 district council races, while pro-Beijing forces, who previously held 73 percent of the seats, have only won 30. Voters came out in droves — with a 71 percent turnout — up from 47 percent four years ago in the same elections, according to the Electoral Affairs Commission.
> 
> “This is political annihilation for Beijing and it’s going to have consequences that are going to reverberate not just in Hong Kong itself, but perhaps in China as well,” Asia analyst and foreign affairs journalist Gordon Chang said on Fox News’ “America’s News HQ” Sunday.​


----------



## FeXL

Trump signs bill expressing support for Hong Kong protesters



> President Trump signed the Hong Kong Human Rights and Democracy Act on Wednesday, reaffirming U.S. support for the city's autonomy after months of pro-democracy protests.


----------



## FeXL

Further on the above.

What A Time To Be Alive

:clap::clap::lmao::lmao:

From the comments:



> Ontario John says:
> November 29, 2019 at 9:32 am
> 
> What no pictures of Groper wearing boxing gloves with blackface? Oh wait, he is still in hiding.
> 
> Glacierman says:
> November 29, 2019 at 10:06 am
> 
> Waiting for legal permission to place his facial images on Mohammed Ali’s body…needing the right blending tones to make it look authentic.​


----------



## Beej

This is an odd one.

Three teens plead guilty in attack on gay women on London bus
https://www.ctvnews.ca/world/three-teens-plead-guilty-in-attack-on-gay-women-on-london-bus-1.4708589



> Melania Geymonat and her partner, Chris, were beaten by a group of male teens on the bus after “refusing to kiss” in front of them.


Watch the video. The teens are being POSs (including, apparently, flicking coins at the couple), but one of the women clearly walks up to a teen and starts throwing punches. Then the teens beat the women and steal a purse. I have no problem with the teens being brought up on multiple charges, but the article clearly misses a key point in the story. 

h/t Tim Pool video 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dv1Ycfc0tFM[/ame]


----------



## Beej

A seven minute demonstration of cognitive dissonance occurring.

Corbyn fans accidentally admit he's racist
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITCX2mDiFzE&feature=youtu.be

Skip to 2:25 for when the new evidence is revealed, causing dissonance. One guy even resolves the mental conflict by adopting an antisemitic view instead of criticising Corbyn. He does this while holding a, "Fight Bigotry" sign.


----------



## Macfury

Beej said:


> A seven minute demonstration of cognitive dissonance occurring.
> 
> Corbyn fans accidentally admit he's racist
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITCX2mDiFzE&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Skip to 2:25 for when the new evidence is revealed, causing dissonance. One guy even resolves the mental conflict by adopting an antisemitic view instead of criticising Corbyn. He does this while holding a, "Fight Bigotry" sign.


It's really disturbing to see these anti-intellectuals rationalizing their bigotry.


----------



## FeXL

Well, it's Brexit election day again.

This is the most brilliant election ad in the history of ever.

Give 'em hell, BoJo!!!


----------



## FeXL

A gentleman I trained with years ago is involved in these protests. He is literally scared to death.

Chicom Nightmare: Hong Kong protests spread to gigantic Guangdong province



> The Chicoms have a problem.
> 
> Seems the Hong Kong protests they are so desperate to tamp down have started to ignite elsewhere, deep into China's cities.
> 
> Here's one the Chicoms really didn't want:
> 
> Protesters in southern Guangdong province, China, took to the streets last week to demand the communist government not build a polluting crematorium near their town, adopting slogans common to the Hong Kong protest movement, Time magazine noted on Monday.
> 
> The Hong Kong newspaper Apple Daily, which openly supports the anti-communist movement, reported the use of slogans such as "revolution of our times," which China considers seditious hate speech, and "just like you, Hong Kong!" in Guangdong. As China heavily censors coverage of the Hong Kong protests and bans all statements of support from the few permitted social media sites in the country, the adoption of the Hong Kong movement's slogans and tactics is a sign that people within Communist China are informing themselves regarding the protests through unapproved means.​


Give 'em hell, Dickens. Stay safe...


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Well, it's Brexit election day again.
> 
> This is the most brilliant election ad in the history of ever.
> 
> Give 'em hell, BoJo!!!


Yeah! Brilliant! 

....and done TWO WEEKS EARLIER by a Labour candidate.

What a n00b is this Boris guy.


----------



## Macfury

Don't be an idiot. They're both riffing on _Love, Actually_--but Boris is doing a better job of capturing the original:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






(with Rick Grimes, no less).



CubaMark said:


> Yeah! Brilliant!
> 
> ....and done TWO WEEKS EARLIER by a Labour candidate.


----------



## FeXL

And what a knob is this Bigot guy...



CubaMark said:


> What a n00b is this Boris guy.


----------



## FeXL

Exit Polls: UK Conservatives Absolutely Crush Labour, Projected to Win an Outright Majority of House Seats



> It's now being reported that exit polls say that the Conservatives will win 368 seats. The House of Parliament has 650 seats, so my math says that 325+1 is enough for a majority.
> 
> Exit polls, more like BREXIT POLLS, am I right?
> 
> Although there are still Conservative defectors/traitors who join Labor and the Lib Dems as Remainers, if the Tories really have that many votes, they can afford to lose some.
> 
> Note that usually a majority coalition must be formed, striking agreements with minor-party candidates to cobble together a coalition of 326.
> 
> *But the polls suggest that not only will the Conservatives have a majority -- a rarity in the UK -- but a "huge" majority.*
> 
> Boris Johnson is on course to secure a huge Tory majority in the Commons, according to the exit poll.
> 
> The joint Sky/BBC/ITV poll gives the Tories 368 seats with Labour on 191, the SNP on 55 and LibDems 13. The Tory majority is projected to be 86.​


Bold mine.


----------



## Macfury

I didn't want to jinx the beauty of this before it was confirmed!


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> I didn't want to jinx the beauty of this before it was confirmed!


'Tis a beautiful thing, indeed...


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Macfury

What's your problem now?


----------



## FeXL

Damn those Jews!!!

Ex-Labour Mayor of London Blames Corbyn’s Loss on ‘Jewish Vote’



> The former Labour Party mayor of London, Ken Livingstone, said that Boris Johnson’s predicted landslide victory spells “the end” for Jeremy Corbyn, blaming the loss on the “Jewish vote”.
> 
> In the latest antisemitic outburst from the far-left ex-Mayor of London, Ken Livingstone blamed the loss of his “close ally” Jeremy Corbyn on the 70-year-old socialist’s handling of allegations of antisemitism in the Labour Party.
> 
> Mr Livingstone said: “The Jewish vote wasn’t very helpful.” He added in comments reported by _The Mirror_ that “Jeremy should have tackled that issue far earlier than he did.”
> 
> “It looks like the end for Jeremy, which is disappointing for me since I’m a close ally. I’m sure he’ll have to resign tomorrow,” he concluded.


Sux to be Jeremy... :-(

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Damn those Jews!!!
> 
> Ex-Labour Mayor of London Blames Corbyn’s Loss on ‘Jewish Vote’
> 
> 
> 
> Sux to be Jeremy... :-(
> 
> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


Notice that CM and Freddie never called Corbyn out for his anti-semitism -- too busy indulging in some sort of inane white supremacy fantasy about Andrew Scheer.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Notice that CM and Freddie never called Corbyn out for his anti-semitism -- too busy indulging in some sort of inane white supremacy fantasy about Andrew Scheer.


For the Progs, it's always Righty ******. Throw in an AR every now & then for effect & you have the perfect ghoul...


----------



## Beej

FeXL said:


> Damn those Jews!!!
> 
> Ex-Labour Mayor of London Blames Corbyn’s Loss on ‘Jewish Vote’
> 
> 
> 
> Sux to be Jeremy... :-(
> 
> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


Good riddance to Corbyn and the trash he is surrounded by (the Momentum movement). If Labour doesn't push them out of the party, Labour will keep losing.


----------



## Beej

One item that wasn't covered enough in the UK election was vote splitting in Boris Johnson's riding. If Count Binface and Lord Buckethead had let bygones be bygones and united, perhaps with the help of Bobby Elmo Smith...

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...along-with-elmo-lord-buckethead-idUSKBN1YH0FC



> Lined up alongside the besuited Johnson and his more traditional political foes were:
> 
> - a man dressed as a furry red Sesame Street character who called himself Bobby Elmo Smith;
> 
> - Count Binface who wore a silver garbage can over his head and an improvised suit of armor;
> 
> - Lord Buckethead, who donned a similar receptacle, colored black, and a matching cape.


----------



## Macfury

Beej said:


> One item that wasn't covered enough in the UK election was vote splitting in Boris Johnson's riding. If Count Binface and Lord Buckethead had let bygones be bygones and united, perhaps with the help of Bobby Elmo Smith...
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...along-with-elmo-lord-buckethead-idUSKBN1YH0FC


Here's the problem--UK voters meddled in the election to hand Corbyn his resounding defeat.


----------



## FeXL

Check _this_ out:

Fusion Cofounders Glenn Simpson and Peter Frisch to the UK: The UK Needs Its Own Russian Collusion Conspiracy Theory and If You Pay Us Lots and Lots of Money We'll Cook You Up One That You Can Then Use To Get Warrants on Innocent Citizens



> WTAF: “Britain needs its own Mueller report on Russian ‘interference’” Just out in ⁦@guardian⁩ #UKElection #BorisJohnson https://t.co/kNXgr9e3Sl
> — Christina Sommers 🧢 (@CHSommers) December 13, 2019​
> Are.
> 
> You.
> 
> Kidding.
> 
> Me?
> 
> And by the way, Christopher Steele already tried this, offering the UK an Exciting New Dossier claiming that everyone leftwingers don't like is a RUSSIAN AGENT.
> 
> I'm sure lefty outlets like the Guardian will pay for this -- and that's what this is about, right? Drumming up business?
> 
> "Look at what we did in the US -- we just completely made **** up but we got our secret collaborators in the media and government to open counterintelligence surveillance investigations into innocent citizens! Pay us some money and _You_ can choose which person you don't like who we'll frame up!"
> 
> They're bragging that they can spin lies and get them planted in the press. And sometimes actually _pay "journalists" directly from Fusion accounts._
> 
> Fusion admits they do this -- but they claim they're paying "journalists" for " " " " research " " " ".
> 
> But they won't name the "journalists" they're bribing, of course, and the "journalists" being bribed won't admit they are being paid by Fusion for " " " " research " " " ".
> 
> And I'm sure the "journalists" being paid for " " " " research " " " " never feel obligated to push some lies that their paymasters are pushing them.


----------



## FeXL

“Convoys of tanks and armored vehicles entered Iraq from Iran today”



> Very big developments may be afoot in Iraq. The indispensable Abu Ali reports on a series of 9 unusual and worrying events that have taken place in the last 24 hours — which, when the dots are connected, paint a worrisome picture. They are:
> 
> — Mike (@Doranimated) December 14, 2019​


----------



## FeXL

Further on BoJo.

Boris Triumphant



> All elections matter, but some matter more than others. Yesterday’s British general election will be remembered as one of the most consequential in decades. The immediate effects are beyond doubt. Boris Johnson’s 80-seat victory—the biggest Conservative win since Margaret Thatcher—means that Brexit will happen next month. Britain will leave the European Union by the end of January. *The emphatic defeat for Labour leader Jeremy Corbyn—the worst defeat for the party since the 1930s—means that, for the foreseeable future, socialism in Britain remains something to be debated in the abstract, rather than tested on the country.*


Bold mine.

:-(


----------



## FeXL

As is their right...

After Boris Johnson's Big Win, Scotland Primed to Leave United Kingdom



> The fallout from the Conservative Party's massive win in the British elections continues. It's washed ashore in America, as the far left is fearful that the results do not bode well for the eventual Democratic candidate against Donald Trump.
> 
> But of more immediate concern to the British is what is happening in Scotland as a result of the election. The separatist Scottish National Party destroyed the Conservatives as the Tories now hold only one seat. This has emboldened the SNP to prepare to call for a second referendum on independence.


----------



## eMacMan

Beej said:


> Good riddance to Corbyn and the trash he is surrounded by (the Momentum movement). If Labour doesn't push them out of the party, Labour will keep losing.


The anti-semitic campaign was a red herring. Corbyn's so called anti-semitism was pointing out that Israel is indeed an apartheid state which discriminates against Palestinians. BTW Palestinians for the most part can legitimately claim to be Semites making the anti-semitic slander all the more bogus. That said he should have more aggressively stood up to the smears, but beyond hindering fund raising, I doubt the anti-semitic smears had any real impact on the outcome of the election. 

Corbyn totally alienated his working class base by essentially opposing Brexit and it obviously cost him the election. Brits made it very clear they wanted out, both in the referendum and then in this election. The working stiffs more so than most as they saw their wages being undercut by cheap imported labour. When the Labour Party loses the the backing of labourers, losing elections is an inevitable side effect.


----------



## Beej

eMacMan said:


> The anti-semitic campaign was a red herring. Corbyn's so called anti-semitism was pointing out that Israel is indeed an apartheid state which discriminates against Palestinians. BTW Palestinians for the most part can legitimately claim to be Semites making the anti-semitic slander all the more bogus. That said he should have more aggressively stood up to the smears, but beyond hindering fund raising, I doubt the anti-semitic smears had any real impact on the outcome of the election.
> 
> Corbyn totally alienated his working class base by essentially opposing Brexit and it obviously cost him the election. Brits made it very clear they wanted out, both in the referendum and then in this election. The working stiffs more so than most as they saw their wages being undercut by cheap imported labour. When the Labour Party loses the the backing of labourers, losing elections is an inevitable side effect.


Momentum is trash for a number of reasons, with antisemitism being only one. The primary reason is that they're communist, including the modern "intersectional" variety, which happens to be a leading cause of driving labourers away from the party.

I don't know if Corbyn is antisemitic. He made a video announcing his pronouns, though, so he's at least trying to become a modern communist.


----------



## FeXL

Woohoo!!!

Boris Johnson's Brexit Plan Passes This Time By a Huge 124 Vote Margin; Britain Will Leave EU on January 31st



> Johnson's plan seems pretty weak tea to me, but I guess this is the best that can be done. (Nigel Farage took the position that Johnson's version of Brexit was weak, but better than staying in the EU.)
> 
> MPs have backed Prime Minister Boris Johnson's plan for the UK to leave the EU on 31 January.
> 
> They voted 358 to 234 - a majority of 124 - in favour of the EU (Withdrawal Agreement) Bill, which now goes on to further scrutiny in Parliament.
> 
> The bill would also ban an extension of the transition period - during which the UK is out of the EU but follows many of its rules - past 2020.
> 
> The PM said the country was now "one step closer to getting Brexit done".
> 
> Labour leader Jeremy Corbyn told his MPs to vote against the bill, saying there was "a better and fairer way" to leave the EU - but six of them backed the government.
> 
> Mr Johnson insists a trade deal with the EU can be in place by the end of the transition period, but critics say this timescale is unrealistic.​


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Beej

UK Labour continues to pursue the perfect future.

Rebecca Long Bailey appoints a STALINIST to run her Labour leadership campaign
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ailey-appoints-self-proclaimed-Stalinist.html

The 2017 time frame for the old picture is similar to this article
https://www.workersliberty.org/story/2017-09-11/stop-these-stalinist-threats


> The badge that Halligan is proudly displaying says “Good night Trotskyite”, and shows someone, presumably a Trotskyist, being icepicked — a reference to the murder of Trotsky by Stalin’s assassin Ramón Mercader. “Good night Trotskyite” is a “play” on “Good night white pride”, a slogan used by left-wing activists in the US clashing with the far-right Ku Klux Klan. Although this is chilling, it will not be entirely surprising to anyone familiar with the way a small but vocal Stalinist scene has developed in the Labour left — and is tolerated and even encouraged by non-Stalinists prominent in Momentum, because it is convenient to have people around who will energetically attack left-wingers.


One communist group is quite irritated by the antics of another communist group, both operating within UK Labour. These are the people calling everyone else "fascists."


----------



## FeXL

The New Colonization: China Is Building Enormous Self-Sustaining Chinese Cities All Over The African Continent



> *During colonial times, European powers exploited Africa for the vast resources that it possesses. But what China is doing today is actually much worse.* Yes, the Chinese greatly desire African resources, but ultimately what they want is Africa itself. But instead of conquering Africa using military force, China is using economics instead. Today, more than 10,000 Chinese-owned firms are operating in Africa, and virtually every major road, bridge, railway and skyscraper is being built by the Chinese. As a result, most African nations are very deeply indebted to China at this point. *And as you will see below, when those debts go bad that gives the Chinese a tremendous amount of leverage.*


----------



## FeXL

Don't Let The Hysterics Fool You...This Is "Business As Usual" For Iran



> How many times have we heard some maniacal 12th-Imam-worshipping Iranian official threaten destruction of America? That has been their rhetoric since 1979, and the only change has been in volume. We knocked off their premier terrorist enabler and butcher, so they ramp up the captive crowds for a few days of protests and the burning of American and Israeli flags. But their actions will not change, because they have been at war with us for 40 years; we just haven't admitted it until recently.
> 
> And what has changed?
> 
> Iran threatens the WHITE HOUSE: Tehran ups the ante by promising a 'crushing and powerful retaliation on American soil' and US military sites and calls Donald Trump a 'terrorist in a suit' for warning he will attack 52 Iranian targets


Related:

Supporters of Iranian terrorist clash with counter-protestors in downtown Toronto



> Saturday at 6 p.m. in downtown Toronto, A Canadian Islamic organization called Mahdi Youth Society (MY Society) held a vigil for “heroes of Islam” Qasem Soleimani, the head of the Iranian Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC), and Abu Mahdi Al-Muhandis, Iraqi paramilitary chief.
> 
> The pro-Iranian regime vigil was met by counter-protestors who flew pre-regime Iranian flags, American flags, and chanted “Terrorists go home!” Supporters of the “heroes of Islam” held up enlarged photos of Al-Muhandis and Soleimani.
> Photo: Beth Baisch
> 
> One pro-terrorist demonstrator held up a sign that read “D J Trump is the real terrorist.” Others flew Hezbollah flags. They chanted “Down with USA and Israel” and “We stand for peace.” The two groups were mostly separated by the heavy police presence on the ground.


h/t AoS. Comments salient.

And what's Canaduh's official position?

Canada calls for 'restraint' in Iran following death of military chief Soleimani



> Foreign affairs minister François-Philippe Champagne urges de-escalation but *comes under fire for downplaying Iranian aggression*


Bold mine.

Ah. Still searching for their spines, I see.

Related, too:

Now Is The Time At SDA When We Juxtapose!



> April 18, 1943: Japanese Admiral Isoroku Yamamoto’s airplane was shot down by US Army Air Forces fighters as part of Operation Vengeance. Yamato’s body was found the next day on Bougainville Island. “It raised morale in the United States and shocked the Japanese, who were officially told about the incident only on May 21, 1943.”
> 
> January 3, 2020: Iranian General Qasem Soleimani was killed at Baghdad International Airport by multiple missiles launched from a US MQ-9 Reaper drone after he left his plane and entered a vehicle. Soleimani was responsible for the deaths of hundreds of US service personnel, and countless other people around the Arab world. In the aftermath of his death, endless Democrats and media pundits have condemned US President Trump for authorizing this drone strike.
> 
> 1. No man in the world was directly involved in more conflicts, in more countries, over a longer period than Qassem Soleimani. His death is a HUGE loss for an Iranian regime that's actively fighting 3 cold/proxy wars-with America, Israel, and Saudi Arabia-that could all turn hot
> 
> — Karim Sadjadpour (@ksadjadpour) January 3, 2020​
> Related and very interesting Twitter account: @KimGhattas


Related, three:


----------



## FeXL

AOC attacks 'monster' President Trump, accuses him of 'war crimes' over threats to Iranian aggression



> Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-N.Y.) on Saturday called President Donald Trump a "monster" and accused him of threatening to engage in "war crimes" for promising to hit Iran with military power if they retaliate over the death of Qassem Soleimani.
> 
> "This is a war crime. *Threatening to target and kill innocent families, women and children — which is what you're doing by targeting cultural sites — does not make you a 'tough guy,'" Ocasio-Cortez tweeted. "It does not make you 'strategic.' It makes you a monster."*


Bold mine.

I wonder if that translates to Muslims killing non-Muslims, too...


----------



## FeXL

Coming on the tails of the _entirely_ successful basic income debacle...

Finland’s new prime minister wants her country on a four-day workweek



> Finland has been at the forefront of flexible work schedules for years, starting with a 1996 law that gives most employees the right to adjust their hours up to three hours earlier or later than what their employer typically requires.
> 
> The country’s newly installed political leader, Sanna Marin, just upped the ante, though, proposing to put the entire country on a four-day workweek consisting of six-hour workdays.


Getting closer & closer to the socialist ideal of not working at all & free everything...


----------



## FeXL

Iranians call for celebrations over Soleimani's death, bake cakes thanking President Trump



> While Democrats express outrage over President Donald Trump's decision to order the airstrike that killed Qassem Soleimani without congressional approval, many Iranians are celebrating the death of the Islamic country's chief terrorism architect.
> 
> Since Soleimani's surprise death late Thursday, numerous images have surfaced on social media showing that much of the Iranian public approves of Soleimani's death.
> 
> While the Iranian regime has called for three days of mourning, some Iranians are calling for three days of celebrations, according to national security expert David Reaboi. In fact, many Iranians even baked cakes and other desserts marking the incident, some of which directly thank Trump for his action.


----------



## FeXL

Bring it.

Reports: Iran Launching Short and Intermediate Range Missiles at US Positions in Iraq



> At least they've done us the great favor of signing their work, and they cannot cry when there is a barrage of cruise missile attacks wiping out all of their airports, radar stations, and missile installations.


Iran launches missiles into US airbases in Iraq per US official



> ABC News reporting:
> 
> _ “We have spoken to a source in the Kurdistan Regional Government (KRG) who confirms that three missiles were fired at the international airport and adjoining US military base.
> Two of the missiles were shot down by anti-missile batteries and the third missile fell behind the airport but did not explode.”
> ABC News_​
> It is clear that these missiles were launched from Iran & targeted at least two Iraqi military bases hosting U.S. military & coalition personnel at Al-Assad & Irbil.


Related:


----------



## FeXL

[UPDATE: US TRACKED MISSILES, WARNED MILITARY TO TAKE COVER] – Iran retaliates with missile attack on US forces in Iraq!



> UPDATE: No casualties…
> 
> NEW: per @LucasFoxNews & @johnrobertsFox : There are “no U.S. casualties” from Iran’s missile strike targeting American forces in Iraq, a U.S. military official in Baghdad tells Fox News.
> 
> The U.S. military’s damage assessment continues. #iran #Iraq
> 
> — Brooke Singman (@brookefoxnews) January 8, 2020​


----------



## FeXL

Huh. Muslims killing Muslims. Wonder how Stubble McBlackface will handle this...

Pentagon, Iraqi officials tell Newsweek, CBS: Iran shot down the Ukraine flight



> The mystery surrounding Ukrainian International Flight 752 turns out to be not so mysterious after all. Both Newsweek and CBS now report that US and Iraqi officials have evidence that the Iranians mistakenly targeted the flight with anti-aircraft fire during their missile attack on American positions in Iraq. Their assessment is not just based on the photos, but also on comms intel that shows Iranian military forces lighting up the flight on its radar before it burst into flames:


----------



## FeXL

Don’t Worry, The Tehran Plane Crash is Now Sure to be Investigated Thoroughly!



> With Inspector Clouseau Deux in charge, the truth is sure to come out:
> 
> In fact, maybe he can start writing up a contract for his BFFs at SNC Lavalin to do the work!


Wouldn't be surprised.

This comment nails it:



> Shiny Pony will send $1 billion to Iran as compensation for them killing Canadian citizens.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Macfury

Do you really think these were the same missiles? Guess they were saving them for just such an emergency.


----------



## Beej

Macfury said:


> Do you really think these were the same missiles? Guess they were saving them for just such an emergency.


Iran's use of surface to air missiles is more relevant in this conflict, despite their initial claim of an engine fire. I guess a plane getting hit by a missile would lead to an engine fire, so it would only be a lie by omission.


----------



## FeXL

Hello, Bigot.

And, I'm going to guess that the billions of $$$ on pallets flown over there by Jug Ears went to humanitarian aid? Digging wells? Reducing CO2 output? Some other _noble_ goal?

Get a grip...


----------



## Macfury

Beej said:


> Iran's use of surface to air missiles is more relevant in this conflict, despite their initial claim of an engine fire. I guess a plane getting hit by a missile would lead to an engine fire, so it would only be a lie by omission.


I think these missiles had Oliver North's signature on them.


----------



## Beej

Macfury said:


> I think these missiles had Oliver North's signature on them.


I'm a bit bothered with how Oliver North's bulldozers are handling the plane wreckage.


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk Barry's foreign policy s'more!

Video Busts Obama Admin Over Connection Between The Money They Gave Iran And Terrorism



> The recent events in Iran have brought to light the failed policy of the Obama administration and the deal they signed with Iran. Under the deal, Obama was going to hand over $100 billion to Iran however, only $1.7 billion was flown over to Iran in pallets in the dead of night.
> 
> A new video has emerged showing former Secretary of State John Kerry admitting that the money they are going to give to Iran will end up in the hands of terrorists.


Related:

Susan Rice Lies Again -- Obama and Soleimani



> Susan Rice was a little less ubiquitous this time around than during her infamous five-talk-show world tour repeating the lie that the Benghazi terrorist attack was the fault of an inflammatory video and not due to the criminal negligence of President Barack Hussein Obama and Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton. But there she was again on MSNBC’s “Rachel Maddow Comedy Hour” defending her former boss, this time against charges that President Trump cleaned up more of Obama’s Iran mess by terminating the life and reign of terror of Iranian Gen. and Quds Force Commander Qassem Soleimani:


Speaking of Rachel:


----------



## FeXL

There are reasons we don't want...



> ...third world nations to have nuclear weapons... let's call it "The Three Stooges Precept"...
> 
> _KYIV, Ukraine • American officials said Thursday the intelligence community had a *“high level of confidence”* that *an Iranian missile* accidentally brought down a Ukrainian passenger plane over Tehran this week.​_
> No wonder the Iranians don't want to give up the *"black boxes"* for examination.
> 
> *UPDATE:* Give a coin to your Mullah
> 
> _*Iran's head of civil aviation* was quoted by the ISNA News Agency as saying Thursday that "scientifically, it is impossible that a missile hit the Ukrainian plane, and *such rumors are illogical*."​_
> The Prime Minstrel adds to the confusion...
> 
> _“The *majority of victims on that plane were Iranians*,” Trudeau said. “That is something that binds us together in our grief.”​_
> C'est what?


Links' bold.


----------



## SINC

*Ukrainian plane was 'unintentionally' shot down, Iran says*



> Iran announced Saturday that its military "unintentionally" shot down the Ukrainian jetliner that crashed earlier this week, killing all 176 aboard, after the government had repeatedly denied Western accusations that it was responsible.
> 
> The plane was shot down early Wednesday, hours after Iran launched a ballistic missile attack on two military bases housing U.S. troops in Iraq in retaliation for the killing of Iranian Gen. Qassem Soleimani in an American airstrike in Baghdad. No one was wounded in the attack on the bases.
> 
> A military statement carried by state media said the plane was mistaken for a "hostile target" after it turned toward a "sensitive military centre" of Iran's Revolutionary Guard. The military was at its "highest level of readiness," it said, amid the heightened tensions with the United States.
> 
> "In such a condition, because of human error and in a unintentional way, the flight was hit," the statement said. It apologized for the disaster and said it would upgrade its systems to prevent such "mistakes" in the future.
> 
> It also said those responsible for the strike on the plane would be prosecuted.


https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/iran-...M8cCnV40YVF1UPiIqveXfUpSr-pZ8ObDcN-G_GA7dmmps


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> *Ukrainian plane was 'unintentionally' shot down, Iran says*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/iran-...M8cCnV40YVF1UPiIqveXfUpSr-pZ8ObDcN-G_GA7dmmps


Emphasis added.


> Iran announced Saturday that its military "unintentionally" shot down the Ukrainian jetliner that crashed earlier this week, killing all 176 aboard, after the government had repeatedly denied Western accusations that it was responsible.


I'm glad they decided to stop lying.


----------



## eMacMan

Beej said:


> Emphasis added.
> 
> 
> I'm glad they decided to stop lying.


As opposed to the US which has still not manned up to shooting down Flight 800, or downing that Iranian airliner back in the Reagan era.

It took Iran exactly one week to determine what happened, own it, apologize, commit to prosecuting those responsible and commit to compensating victims families. In this era of thieves, liars and cheats I find that absolutely remarkable. 

*I'm also willing to bet that whomever gave that order will be convicted and punished. You will Seal no Trumped-up pardons from the Iranian presiden*t.

*All that said: Why in God's name was that airport not shut down at least at night, and until such time as it the Iranians did not need to fear that anything flying near their borders might have US bombs attached.*


----------



## Beej

eMacMan said:


> As opposed to the US which has still not manned up to shooting down Flight 800, or downing that Iranian airliner back in the Reagan era.


That significantly mischaracterizes events. Regarding the Iranian airliner, the "cover-up" was about why the U.S. shot down the airliner, not if. They admitted right away (see July 4th 1988 newspaper headlines). Iran lied right away about the if and, as for their reasoning on the why, who knows if they're being truthful now. They may have just switched to a different lie.

On flight 800, you're stating as a fact that the U.S. shot the plane down, while that is in dispute. Maybe you're right, but not according to extensive investigations, or unofficial theories of a terrorist attack. There may be nothing to own up to.

I'm sure Iran will at least undertake and publish results from extensive investigations for this case, correct?


----------



## eMacMan

Beej said:


> That significantly mischaracterizes events. Regarding the Iranian airliner, the "cover-up" was about why the U.S. shot down the airliner, not if. They admitted right away (see July 4th 1988 newspaper headlines). Iran lied right away about the if and, as for their reasoning on the why, who knows if they're being truthful now. They may have just switched to a different lie.
> 
> On flight 800, you're stating as a fact that the U.S. shot the plane down, while that is in dispute. Maybe you're right, but not according to extensive investigations, or unofficial theories of a terrorist attack. There may be nothing to own up to.
> 
> I'm sure Iran will at least undertake and publish results from extensive investigations for this case, correct?


As to Flight 800 we tend to believe what we want. I find the official narrative to be full of holes and it does contradict eyewitness accounts. FWIW I stopped automatically believing official American narratives the day I first saw videos of the controlled demolition of WTC 7. Others prefer to believe as they fear the conclusions they must inevitably reach, should they dare to question.

As to the Iranian airliner it took nearly 9 years for the US to compensate the victims families and as far as I can determine the US has never formally apologized. The officers involved were never court marshaled or punished, beyond of course having medals pinned on their chests.

I still say it is not unreasonable to take a week to sort out what happened. More to the point I am not sure I have heard a single truth coming from any US president or Canadian PM in the post 9/11 era. However the lies are so prevalent any truth would soon be buried in the avalanche. 

FWIW the Iranians could easily have claimed the missiles came from MEK or ISIS or some other US, Israeli or Saudi backed proxy. They chose not do so. Credit where it's due.


----------



## Beej

eMacMan said:


> I still say it is not unreasonable to take a week to sort out what happened.


They almost immediately asserted that it was engine failure, and soon afterwards bulldozed the crash site. Does that sound like they were just taking a few days to sort things out?


----------



## eMacMan

Beej said:


> They almost immediately asserted that it was engine failure, and soon afterwards bulldozed the crash site. Does that sound like they were just taking a few days to sort things out?



As near as I can tell the site is still largely intact, and I have failed to find anything to support the claim. I suspect however that it is not a falsehood but more of a deliberate deception by whichever spin-Meißter made the claim. Iran does not have copious quantities of water available to fight fires of that magnitude. I would think that dozers would be the next best alternative to containing the spread or extinguishing the jet fuel fire.

Just a thought.


----------



## eMacMan

A bit of a change of pace here. 
https://www.townandcountrymag.com/s...rince-harry-new-roles-tax-immigration-impact/

Just some of the tax pitfalls awaiting Harry and Meghan in relation to their relocation. Interesting that absolutely no mention is made of finCEN114s (FuBARs), 8938s (FuBARs on steriods), and 3520s (Foreign Trust reports). Failing to file, filing late or mistakes on any of these forms could steal staggering amounts from the Royal couple, even if Meghan owes not a dime in US taxes.

And still there are some who doubt that the IRS is the world's biggest and most feared terrorist organization.


----------



## FeXL

Is Iran Cracking?



> Two Iranian TV journalists have resigned in protest of the regime, one apologizing for having told "lies" on behalf of the mullahs for thirteen years.
> 
> Much of this is sparked by the revelation that it was Iran that shot down the Ukrainian airliner, after days of lies that it had simply crashed.
> 
> So: The Iranian media blames the mullahs for the downed aircraft, *while the allegedly "American" media blames Trump.*


Links' emphasis.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Coming on the tails of the _entirely_ successful basic income debacle...
> 
> Finland’s new prime minister wants her country on a four-day workweek
> 
> Getting closer & closer to the socialist ideal of not working at all & free everything...


So, how does it feel to be a purveyor of *Fake News™*? Are you proud of yourself? Any shame at all at for spreading lies, or are you content that you've "given 'er to the progs again!"?

:lmao:


*How Finland’s fake four-day week became a ‘fact’ in Europe’s media*

The story is not just confined to UK media outlets either: over the course of 12 hours on Monday it’s been repeated in a Belgian media website; and been the topic of a call-in during an Irish radio programme. It’s been published in Australia, India and the USA as well.

And it’s not true.

Not only are these proposals not included in the Finnish government’s policy programme, multiple government sources told News Now Finland on Monday evening that it’s not even on the horizon.

* * *

*Charting the origins of the story *

So how did this fake news story begin, and how did the misinformation spread so quickly?

Back in August 2019 some senior Social Democrat politicians and party activists gathered in Turku on Finland’s southwest coast, for an event to mark the organisation’s 120th anniversary ... The participants included Sanna Marin – at the time Minister of Transport; ... At one point during the discussion Sanna Marin floated the idea that Finland’s productivity could benefit from either a four-day working week, or a six-hour working day (she never suggested both).

Marin also tweeted about it at the time, noting plainly that it was an SDP party goal to reduce working hours – but to be clear, again, this was never official government policy. ... the story crops up is 2nd January 2020, when Brussels-based newspaper New Europe published an article by journalist Zoi Didili whose headline was “Finnish PM Marin calls for 4-day-week and 6-hours working day in the country.”

It gives the impression that this is an initiative announced after Marin became PM with the opening paragraph “Sanna Marin, Finland’s new Prime Minister since early December has called for the introduction of a flexible working schedule in the country that would foresee a 4-day-week and 6-hours working day.”

It gets several things wrong in that one sentence, and while it does reference the SDP’s Turku event, it doesn’t actually quote Marin saying there should be a four-day week, or six-hour days, and frames the whole context as if it’s a new initiative since Marin became PM.

* * *

“Because of the way misinformation can spread a rebuttal might only fan the flames of the misinformation and give it life. Drawing additional attention to it isn’t going to make it go away any faster.”


*News Now Finland*​


----------



## Macfury

FeXL didn't say it was a new initiative. CM confirms that she floated these policies. 

FeXL beats CM's ass again.


----------



## FeXL

Hello, Bigot.

Allow me to set the tone for this conversation: Fukc you. _And_ the hat your wearing _and_ the horse you rode in on.

Good. Now that we've established the baseline...

You, of all people on these boards, asking someone else if they feel shameful? The iron. 

You, of all people on these boards, chiding someone else for spreading lies? Again, the iron. 

As I've noted many times on these very boards, there are _entire threads_ here dedicated to your lies, your bull$h!t, your stupidity & your wilful ignorance. Now you've got the gall to slink out from under your rock, sniffing around like the vermin you are & shouting, "J'Accuse!"? The bull$h!t you smell just may be your own.

Crawl back from whence you came and go back to sleep. The adults in the room are having a conversation.



CubaMark said:


> Any shame at all at for spreading lies...


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> As I've noted many times on these very boards, there are _entire threads_ here dedicated to your lies, your bull$h!t, your stupidity & your wilful ignorance.


Oh dear. You are seriously taking your echo chamber threads as evidence of something factual? 

Delusion, they name is FeXL.

Enjoy that little world you've constructed for yourself. :lmao:


----------



## Macfury

Good grief, man! A little introspection would do you wonders.



CubaMark said:


> Oh dear. You are seriously taking your echo chamber threads as evidence of something factual?
> 
> Delusion, they name is FeXL.
> 
> Enjoy that little world you've constructed for yourself. :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Hello, Bigot.

Can't even spell a three letter word without making a mistake & we're s'pose to take anything else you say seriously?

Delusional, indeed....

:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

Edit: I bolded the incorrect word for you, just in case you had trouble figgering it out. You're welcome...



CubaMark said:


> Delusion, *they* name is FeXL.


----------



## FeXL

Iran says enriching more uranium than before 2015 nuclear accord as countries demand compensation over downed airliner



> ran is now enriching more uranium than it was before agreeing to a nuclear accord with world powers in 2015, Iran’s president declared on Thursday, as countries that lost nationals in the downed passenger jet threatened to sue Tehran for compensation.
> 
> Hassan Rouhani, in a televised speech, said “pressure has increased on Iran but we continue to progress" after Britain, France and Germany triggered a dispute resolution in response to Iran’s violations of the terms of the agreement.
> 
> Iran has gradually scaled back its commitments under the pact in retaliation to US’s withdrawal in 2018 and its reimposition of sanctions that have crippled the country's economy.
> 
> Tehran has since resumed research and development of centrifuges, which European governments fear will lead to irreversible technological breakthroughs and reduce the "break-out" time Iran would need to build a nuclear bomb. So far, Tehran has only modestly increased its nuclear activity.


Yep. Just the kind of Fruit Loops & Whackos the planet needs to have nuclear weapons...


----------



## FeXL

No. And hell, no!

Unskilled foreigners seek move to Canada



> A British and American couple, both unemployed, are seeking to emigrate to Canada despite having no real skills to offer the country, early reports indicate.
> 
> British and American media have said that an American actor and her husband have the intention of living in the country on a semi-permanent or permanent basis.


Harry and Meghan may be heading to Canada but does Canada want them?



> Residents of Vancouver Island say that its rugged beauty and tranquility make it one of the best places to live in Canada.
> 
> “The hiking is beautiful, the trees are beautiful, the ocean is beautiful. I can’t say enough good things about it,” said Sue Rogers, who moved to the east coast community of North Saanich seven years ago. “I have way more space than anywhere I’ve ever lived before – but I know my neighbours way better.”
> 
> Those neighbours may soon include Prince Harry and Meghan Markle, after Buckingham Palace confirmed that the couple plan to “spend time in Canada” once they step back from public life in the UK.


Screw you, BlackFace McGroper! And the (ex) Royals, too!

Canadian PM Trudeau Agrees £500k Security Fund for Prince Harry, Meghan



> The report claims that the Canadian prime minister and Liberal party leader has offered to use Canadian taxpayer cash to fund half of the estimated one million pounds per year security costs of the Duke and Duchess of Sussex, who announced on Monday that they will be moving to Canada.
> 
> Following the report, however, Canada’s finance minister Bill Morneau told reports in Toronto that the government had not made any concrete plans for the royal couple yet, claiming *“we haven’t spent any time thinking about this issue.”*


Bold mine.

Sounds like the balance of the reign, donnit?

Canada’s Biggest Newspaper Says Harry and Meghan Not Welcome in Scathing Editorial



> Ami[d] speculation that Prince Harry and Meghan Markle may make Canada their new home base, Canada’s largest newspaper “The Globe and Mail” made it clear they are not a fan of the idea in a scathing editorial, calling it unconstitutional.


For once, the Grope & Flail gets it right.


----------



## eMacMan

FeXL said:


> No. And hell, no!
> 
> Unskilled foreigners seek move to Canada
> 
> Harry and Meghan may be heading to Canada but does Canada want them?
> 
> Screw you, BlackFace McGroper! And the (ex) Royals, too!
> 
> Canadian PM Trudeau Agrees £500k Security Fund for Prince Harry, Meghan
> 
> Bold mine.
> 
> Sounds like the balance of the reign, donnit?
> 
> Canada’s Biggest Newspaper Says Harry and Meghan Not Welcome in Scathing Editorial
> 
> For once, the Grope & Flail gets it right.


Don't have any big issues here as long as they pay their own way. Sorry Truedope that includes paying for their own security.

Personally I would like to see it as it would eventually put a lot of pressure on the bums in Ottawa to back out of that treasonous FATCA IGA. Once this pair has to do their own taxes and discover the horror of FuBARs, 8938s and 3520s, you can bet there will be tons of negative publicity for both the Conmen for passing the IGA and the Liebarrels for continuing it.


----------



## FeXL

UK, France, and Germany Begin Process of Holding Iran Accountable for Restarting Its Nuke Program; May "Snapback" Previous Sanctions to Full



> If the former sanctions are "snapped back," Iran would face an even more strangulating embargo.
> 
> It would also mean the end of Obama's Corrupt Collusion with Iran.


----------



## FeXL

Norway Government Collapses Over ISIS Bride Repatriation



> Norway’s ruling coalition collapsed on Monday over the repatriation of a suspected female Islamic State fighter from Syria.
> 
> The right-wing Norwegian Progress Party ended a seven-year alliance with Prime Minister Erna Solberg’s Conservative Party after she agreed to take in a suspected female jihadi and her two children on “humanitarian” grounds.


----------



## FeXL

Woohoo!!! The Progs lose another one!

Boris Says UK Has Crossed the ‘Brexit Finish Line’, Withdrawal Act Becomes Law



> The withdrawal agreement bill has been given Royal Assent, meaning it has become law and the UK will officially leave the EU on January 31st, 2020.
> 
> Deputy speaker Nigel Evans read out in the House of Commons on Thursday: “I have to announce to the House in accordance with the Royal Assent Act 1967 that Her Majesty has signified her Royal Assent to the following act: European Union (Withdrawal Agreement) Act 2020,” meaning the bill has officially been signed into law.


Suck it!


----------



## SINC

An now this! :clap:

*UK Announces Immediate End To Immigration As EU Issues Direct Warning And Boris Takes Back Control*

https://britishjournal.net/uk-annou...G6sKaxquUyEAADEOVNLX194FSlieLcbmcEbj8jUD4C6ps


----------



## FeXL

SINC said:


> An now this! :clap:


Nice!


----------



## FeXL

But it's under control. Blackie McGroperface, who admires China's basic dictatorship, currently has his best Prog idiots custom tailoring a crafty narrative that will sooth all Canucks' concerns as invasive Huawei is welcomed with open arms!

UK’s Huawei 5G Deal Lets China ‘Influence Populations and Conduct Espionage’ Using Private Data



> The United Kingdom’s decision to work with telecommunications company Huawei for the development of its 5G network will increase China’s capacity to manipulate and surveil Western populations, said retired Air Force Brig. Gen. Robert Spalding, author of _Stealth War: How China Took Over While America’s Elite Slept_, and senior fellow at the Hudson Institute.


----------



## Beej

Happy Brexit Day, ehmacers.

Farage speech at the EU parliament
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBMvZRf9Scs[/ame]


Related Jonathan Pie rant video
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBq2kNse9l8[/ame]


All this hassle and venom was because the majority of the people wanted their country to be self-governing. What a crazy idea!


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> Happy Brexit Day, ehmacers.
> 
> All this hassle and venom was because the majority of the people wanted their country to be self-governing. What a crazy idea!


THAT, was one helluva speech! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Macfury

Beej said:


> Happy Brexit Day, ehmacers.
> 
> Farage speech at the EU parliament
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBMvZRf9Scs
> 
> 
> Related Jonathan Pie rant video
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBq2kNse9l8
> 
> 
> All this hassle and venom was because the majority of the people wanted their country to be self-governing. What a crazy idea!


That terrible, bloodless EU types stand in stark contrast to the happy and energetic nationalists!

Great speech from Farage! Enjoyed watching Jonathan Pie frothing at the brain, too....


----------



## eMacMan

Macfury said:


> That terrible, bloodless EU types stand in stark contrast to the happy and energetic nationalists!
> 
> Great speech from Farage! Enjoyed watching Jonathan Pie frothing at the brain, too....


A bit of a blow to the globalist agenda, but I am sure that The Trudope or his Conman successor will be more than happy fill the gap by delivering Canada into Globalist servitude. And no doubt expect Alberta to foot the bill.


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> Happy Brexit Day, ehmacers.


Thx, Beej. And you.

Great speech.


----------



## Beej

An update on Iran shooting down a passenger jet and then briefly attempting a cover-up.

Leaked recordings show Iran knew passenger plane was hit by missile: Ukraine
https://globalnews.ca/news/6498351/iran-plane-crash-recordings/


> A leaked recording of an exchange between an Iranian air-traffic controller and an Iranian pilot purports to show that authorities immediately knew a missile had downed a Ukrainian jetliner after takeoff from Tehran, killing all 176 people aboard, despite days of denials by the Islamic Republic.
> 
> Ukraine’s President Volodymyr Zelenskiy acknowledged the recording’s authenticity in a report aired by a Ukrainian television channel on Sunday night.
> 
> In Tehran on Monday, the head of the Iranian investigation team, Hassan Rezaeifar, acknowledged the recording was legitimate and said that it was handed over to Ukrainian officials.


There was also a lengthy NY Times article that described an internal power struggle, but with too much anonymous sourcing for my tastes. If nothing else, the piece is a fun read for the intrigue, fiction or otherwise (gated, I think I read it on a mobile device without any problems).
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/26/world/middleeast/iran-plane-crash-coverup.html


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Macfury

Is that how you see it, CM? What do you base it on? Are you angry because they're weakening the EU?


----------



## FeXL

Harvard University Professor and Two Chinese Nationals Charged in Three Separate China Related Cases



> The U.S. Attorney’s Office announced today that the Chair of Harvard University’s Chemistry and Chemical Biology Department and two Chinese nationals have been charged in connection with aiding the People’s Republic of China.
> 
> Dr. Charles Lieber, 60, Chair of the Department of Chemistry and Chemical Biology at Harvard University, was arrested this morning and charged by criminal complaint with one count of making a materially false, fictitious and fraudulent statement. Lieber will appear this afternoon before Magistrate Judge Marianne B. Bowler in federal court in Boston.
> 
> Yanqing Ye, 29, a Chinese national, was charged in an indictment today with one count each of visa fraud, making false statements, acting as an agent of a foreign government and conspiracy. Ye is currently in China.
> 
> Zaosong Zheng, 30, a Chinese national, was arrested on Dec. 10, 2019, at Boston’s Logan International Airport and charged by criminal complaint with attempting to smuggle 21 vials of biological research to China. On Jan. 21, 2020, Zheng was indicted on one count of smuggling goods from the United States and one count of making false, fictitious or fraudulent statements. He has been detained since Dec. 30, 2019.


----------



## Beej

Immigration: No visas for low-skilled workers, government says
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-politics-51550421



> The Home Office said EU and non-EU citizens coming to the UK would be treated equally after UK-EU free movement ends on 31 December.





> The government wants to bring in a "points-based" immigration system, as promised in the Conservative election manifesto.


Good idea, and I hope the new system gets implemented. One concern:


> Speaking English and having the offer of a skilled job with an "approved sponsor" would give them 50 points.


Given the possibility of another Scotland referendum, I think the UK should offer the Scottish free points under the language category as a good faith gesture.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMS2VnDveP8[/ame]


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> Given the possibility of another Scotland referendum, I think the UK should offer the Scottish free points under the language category as a good faith gesture.


:clap:


----------



## Beej

The UK Labour party continues to purge their heretics.

Labour will regret its shameful treatment of Trevor Phillips
https://www.spectator.co.uk/article/labour-will-regret-its-shameful-treatment-of-trevor-phillips


> This is the terrible trade-off that has been made by the identity-politics brigade: they see preserving their ideology of multiculturalism as more important than protecting young women from abuse. So keen are they to quash discussion about the discontents of multiculturalism that they will even demonise anyone who dares to talk about he widespread rape of working-class girls.


I still occasionally see people say that the current form of identity politics is just about being polite, like not blurting out racial slurs. This claim gets less common each year as people read more stories about the real world consequences of this insanity.


----------



## Macfury

Beej said:


> The UK Labour party continues to purge their heretics.
> 
> Labour will regret its shameful treatment of Trevor Phillips
> https://www.spectator.co.uk/article/labour-will-regret-its-shameful-treatment-of-trevor-phillips
> 
> 
> I still occasionally see people say that the current form of identity politics is just about being polite, like not blurting out racial slurs. This claim gets less common each year as people read more stories about the real world consequences of this insanity.


Lots of useful idiots rallying around that flag on principle, then disavowing the results of their support.


----------



## FeXL

Huh.

Zimbabwe Gives Land Back to White Farmers After Wrecking Economy



> Two decades after President Robert Mugabe wrecked Zimbabwe’s economy by urging black subsistence farmers to violently force white commercial farmers and their workers off their land, his successor has thrown in the towel.
> 
> Emmerson Mnangagwa’s government has proposed settling all outstanding claims against it by farmers by offering them land.


The jokes just write themselves...


----------



## FeXL

Article from 2018.

When Boris Yeltsin went grocery shopping in Clear Lake



> In 1989 Russian president Boris Yeltsin's wide-eyed trip to a Clear Lake grocery store led to the downfall of communism.
> 
> It was Sept. 16, 1989, and Yeltsin, then newly-elected to the new Soviet parliament and the Supreme Soviet, had just visited Johnson Space Center.
> 
> At JSC, Yeltsin visited mission control and a mock-up of a space station. According to Houston Chronicle reporter Stefanie Asin, it wasn't all the screens, dials, and wonder at NASA that blew up his skirt, it was the unscheduled trip inside a nearby Randall's location.
> 
> *Yeltsin, then 58, "roamed the aisles of Randall's nodding his head in amazement," wrote Asin. He told his fellow Russians in his entourage that if their people, who often must wait in line for most goods, saw the conditions of U.S. supermarkets, "there would be a revolution."*


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

Prog heads exploding...

UK: New policy restricts entry of non-English speaking and unskilled foreign workers



> The British government has announced an overhaul of immigration policy, restricting the entry of non-English speakers and unskilled foreign workers. The new immigration rules, based on the Australian-style points system, is part of a post-Brexit overhaul.
> 
> “UK borders will be closed to non-skilled workers – and all migrants will have to speak English,” the left-wing _Guardian_ newspaper lamented, summing up the new policy.


A leader devoutly to be wished for...


----------



## Beej

How messed up is Venezuela?

Venezuela warship ‘rams’ unarmed cruise ship — then sinks
https://globalnews.ca/news/6774974/cruise-ship-venezuela-ramming/


----------



## Macfury

The cruise ship was beaming deadly radio station signals at the Venezuelan ship...


----------



## FeXL

Smart. What every country should be doing.

UK Moves To Drop Huawei 5G



> Uh oh.
> 
> The UK is moving to drop Huawei as a vendor for the country’s 5G cellphone network in a major blow to Communist China over poor coronavirus transparency.
> 
> Prime Minister Boris Johnson, now recovering from COVID-19, gave the Chinese company a role in 5G infrastructure this year, squashing opposition last month by 24 votes in the 650-seat House of Commons.
> 
> But now, concern about the Chinese Communist Party’s inaccurate reporting on the coronavirus has lawmakers crafting plans for a retreat.​
> Background: Bains Says Canada ‘Won’t be Bullied’ on Huawei 5G
> 
> Canada is the last member of the so-called Five Eyes network of English-speaking nations that share intelligence to make a call on Huawei.​
> (But they can be bought).


Edit-Correct link inside: UK moves to drop Huawei as 5G vendor, citing China coronavirus transparency


----------



## FeXL

Nope.

EU rallies Canada, allies to help WHO after Trump temporarily withdraws funding



> The European Union is planning a major pledging conference early next month to help fill the World Health Organization’s funding gaps, and it expects Canada to play a key role.


----------



## FeXL

Nope. Not nearly enough of a dictatorship for the Prime Moistener to care & they're unable to get him a seat at the UN. It'll be ignored.

‘Mask diplomacy’: Taiwan donates half a million masks to Canada with appeal for closer ties



> Taiwan is donating half a million masks to Canada, expressing hope that some can be used to protect Indigenous communities, as the self-ruled island tries to counter the Chinese government’s effort to isolate it during the pandemic.
> 
> Taiwan, a democracy of more than 23 million people, has been prevented from taking part in World Health Organization activities to fight COVID-19 because of Beijing, which regards the jurisdiction as a renegade province.
> 
> The island has proven extremely successful at containing COVID-19, with just 429 infections and six deaths as of Tuesday, and this has left it in a position to extend medical assistance to other countries.
> 
> Taiwan’s donation of medical supplies to Canada is the latest in a string of gifts from Taipei to other jurisdictions, from the United States to Japan to the European Union, as the island practises what’s being called “mask diplomacy.”


----------



## FeXL

Caution: Link to The Grunion.

I'm sorry. Remind me again why the country with the largest proven oil reserves on the planet is receiving tankers of gasoline from Iran?

Ah. Keep forgetting: Prog Paradise...

First Iranian fuel tanker reaches Venezuelan waters without US interference



> The first of five tankers loaded with gasoline sent from Iran has reached Venezuelan waters, expected to temporarily ease the South American nation’s fuel crunch while defying Trump administration sanctions targeting the two US foes.


Related:

Will It Be War? Venezuela Escorts Iranian Tankers in 'American Lake.' U.S. Considers a Strike



> The Venezuelan Navy is escorting 5 Iranian tankers filled with gasoline that are now nearing the Venezuelan coast, leaving the United States with few options to stop them.
> 
> Both Iran and Venezuela are under economic sanctions by the U.S. and the trade in oil is seen as illegal in Washington. The U.S. Navy has ships in the Caribbean that could interdict the Iranian tankers before they make port. Sources in Washington have sought to downplay the military option.


More:



> But the United States is not without the ability to waylay the tankers while avoiding a confrontation with the Venezuelan escorts.
> Responsible Statecraft:
> 
> There is one angle, however, that could give the U.S. a plausible legal justification for interdicting the tankers. Former U.S. 5th Fleet commander Vice Admiral John Miller suspects that the tankers probably have on-board force protection personnel from the Islamic Revolutionary Guards Corps. This would make the ships “fair game,” he said, under the U.S. designation of the IRGC in 2019 as a “Foreign Terrorist Organization.” The 2001 Authorization for Use of Military Force, which was enacted vis-à-vis those responsible for the 9/11 attacks against the U.S., has been expanded to broadly apply to any group designated as a foreign terrorist organization and was the stated justification for the January 3 targeted killing of IRGC Quds Force Commander Qassem Soleimani.​


----------



## FeXL

Further to my post #1171 above:

UK Bars Huawei From Supplying 5G Network



> The Great Leap Outa There;
> 
> the UK government has just announced a landmark decision to block Huawei parts from being used throughout its 5G infrastructure in a major win for the Trump Administration as it bids to exclude Huawei from lucrative western markets, due to national security concerns.​


And Juthdin?

Don't bother asking. You can still hear the slurping...


----------



## FeXL

The silence from the Progs on Cuba's protests is stunning. Guess they don't like Old Glory being used as a symbol of freedom in a communist dictatorship.

*Watch the Leftist Rats Scurrying Away from the Reality that is Cuba*




> Now that the people of Cuba are protesting, demanding freedom, the Leftists in America and elsewhere don’t know what to do with themselves. The smarter ones amongst them know that the snake oil they’ve been pitching leads to the same gulag-like reality that is Cuba.


And

*Sec. Mayorkas Closes Door to Cuba, Haiti Refugees While Southern Border is Wide Open*




> “Allow me to be clear. If you take to the sea, you will not come to the United States,” he said.


Where's the hue & cry?


----------



## FeXL

*The 11 year attempt by CSIS to warn Canada about China*




> Yesterday a multi-hour Parliamentary committee was webcast by C-SPAN on China in essense. How to view it, whether or not it was a threat. A familiar face appeared in the people invited to testify, Richard Fadden, former head of Canada’s spy agency, CSIS. He made the news in 2010 when he went public with the threat that China and various middle eastern governments are to Canada through subversion and infiltration, specifically in terms of controlling Canadian elected reps who it appears they actually groomed since college.


Related:

*PHAC president covering for Communist Chinese Spies will be spoken to in a stern but positive and self-esteem reinforcing manner*



> PHAC president Iain Stewart has been summoned to show up at the bar in the House of Commons chamber to be personally admonished by the speaker over failing to turnover unredacted documents explaining why scientists Xiangguo Qiu and her husband, Keding Cheng, were escorted out of Winnipeg’s National Microbiology Laboratory in July 2019 and then later fired by the body. Stewart has been ordered to produce the unredacted documents on Monday, but it remains to be seen whether he will.


Talked to my MP a few weeks back about a number of things, including whether Canuckistan needed more or less China. She actually got that one correct.


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk the Cuba protests s'more!

*Cuba Protesters Warn Americans Who Like Che Guevara: ‘He Was a F*cking Terrorist’*




> Protesters gathered outside of the White House on Thursday evening to urge President Joe Biden to act in support of the protests ongoing in Cuba this week told Breitbart News the mainstreaming of Castro regime mass murder Ernesto “Che” Guevara in America undermines the suffering of those he killed.


Related:

*Cubans Erupt in Protest Against a Regime Hailed by Democrats*




> “Guns? What for?... to fight the government? The Cuban people don’t need guns nowadays.” – Fidel Castro during his very first speech upon entering Havana Jan. 8, 1959.


Huh...

Related, 2:

*DeSantis Team Pushes Back After Establishment Media Smears Peaceful Cuba Protests: These Are ‘Not Riots’*




> Gov. Ron DeSantis’s (R-FL) office is pushing back after members of the establishment media, particularly in Florida, accused the governor of hypocrisy by asserting he is not using his anti-riot law to halt peaceful demonstrations in the state.


Curious how the selfsame media was silent about the fiery but mostly peaceful Burning, Loot & Murder riots over the course of the last year or better...

Speaking of other things curious, I ran across this quote from the left's hero, Che Guevara:



> The black is indolent and a dreamer; spending his meager wage on frivolity or drink;


----------



## Macfury

I read all of the posts in these topics.


----------



## FeXL

There, there, Freddie.

When I was in kindergarten I didn't understand what most of the adults in the room were talking about, either...



Freddie_Biff said:


> You realize nobody actually gives a sh!t what you have to say, right? You’re talking to yourself here. As always.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> There, there, Freddie.
> 
> When I was in kindergarten I didn't understand what most of the adults in the room were talking about, either...


You still don’t. My sympathies.


----------



## FeXL

Oh, Freddie. You're the one who admits he can't understand my posts...



Freddie_Biff said:


> You still don’t. My sympathies.


----------



## FeXL

Good ol' Jug Ears' legacy. Still haunting the planet. What a great 60th b-day present.

*Barack Obama's Chickens Come Home to Roost With New Terrorist Taliban Government*



> The Haqqani Network, a terrorist group with ties to Afghanistan’s criminal underworld, is well represented in the new government. Five ministers in the new government are part of the Haqqani crime family, including Sirajuddin Haqqani, the network’s leader, who will be the acting interior minister. He will be in charge of keeping a lid on dissent and making sure Afghanistan’s women don’t cause a stink about losing their rights.
> 
> *Several new ministers served time at Guantanamo prison and were released as part of a swap for U.S. Army deserter Bowe Bergdahl.*



Bold mine.

Huh. Who cold have predicted that...


----------



## groovetube

I wondered how long it'd be before the numbskull far right would try to blame their favourite villain Obama.

Who woulda predicted THAT?

SHOCKA!


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Good ol' Jug Ears' legacy. Still haunting the planet. What a great 60th b-day present.


That prisoner swap was crazy.


----------



## groovetube

Freddie, how long do you think it’ll be before these two dimwits stop ****ting their pants over jug ears, and stop screaming ‘victim!’ Before it dawns on them that trump negotiated with the terrorists and agreed to let lose 5000 taliban insurgents??

I suppose the shock(a) might explain this latest embarrassing display of utter stupidity!


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> Oh, Freddie. You're the one who admits he can't understand my posts...


I thought you were referring to adults.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

groovetube said:


> Freddie, how long do you think it’ll be before these two dimwits stop ****ting their pants over jug ears, and stop screaming ‘victim!’ Before it dawns on them that trump negotiated with the terrorists and agreed to let lose 5000 taliban insurgents??
> 
> I suppose the shock(a) might explain this latest embarrassing display of utter stupidity!


Yeah, today people only pick the news they like. Especially on the alt-right.


----------



## Macfury

Better stick to government-approved news, eh?



Freddie_Biff said:


> Yeah, today people only pick the news they like. Especially on the alt-right.


----------



## groovetube

Freddie do you know what this dipstick is talking about?

I guess any website with a web address is the ‘truth’ when you have a web address fetish


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> Better stick to government-approved news, eh?


Better than complete bull**** news, yes. I suppose you trust the Rebel Media, Epoch Times, OneAmerica and Fox News. I’m guessing you’d even prefer QAnon drops over those “government-approved” sources.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

groovetube said:


> Freddie do you know what this dipstick is talking about?
> 
> I guess any website with a web address is the ‘truth’ when you have a web address fetish


No idea really.


----------



## Macfury

Hopefully, one day, the government will take on the burden of telling you what truth is and you can take the guesswork out of reasoning.



Freddie_Biff said:


> Better than complete bull**** news, yes. I suppose you trust the Rebel Media, Epoch Times, OneAmerica and Fox News. I’m guessing you’d even prefer QAnon drops over those “government-approved” sources.


----------



## groovetube

Freddie, it seems someone is pretty terrified of something that hasn’t happened. I think they refer to that as ‘catastrophizing’. I find it somewhat fascinating how these guys don’t seem to live in the present, and conjure up these incredible scenarios seemingly out of thin air. It must be fatiguing to live in such fear. I guess if a website has a ‘web address’ it must be a fountain of truth.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> Hopefully, one day, the government will take on the burden of telling you what truth is and you can take the guesswork out of reasoning.


Reading Rebel Media is hardly the same thing as “reasoning.” Parroting more like it and not even very good reporting.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

groovetube said:


> Freddie, it seems someone is pretty terrified of something that hasn’t happened. I think they refer to that as ‘catastrophizing’. I find it somewhat fascinating how these guys don’t seem to live in the present, and conjure up these incredible scenarios seemingly out of thin air. It must be fatiguing to live in such fear. I guess if a website has a ‘web address’ it must be a fountain of truth.


No doubt. Some sources are definitely more objective than others.


----------



## Macfury

Rebel Media has sometimes reported on important issues that no other news source has reported. Better to scan the world of news sources and learn to glean truth than to accept any one source as objective.



Freddie_Biff said:


> Reading Rebel Media is hardly the same thing as “reasoning.” Parroting more like it and not even very good reporting.


----------



## groovetube

I don't think many people accept "one source" as the truth these days, so hard to know what you're talking about. If you feel Rebel news is the fountain of truth, go nuts!

Im just glad they ensured Ezra can't pull the "Im an entertainment site" like Alex Jones did. Bet you're an Alex Jones fan too!

Some enjoy news, others, simply like to be entertained. LOL


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> Rebel Media has sometimes reported on important issues that no other news source has reported. Better to scan the world of news sources and learn to glean truth than to accept any one source as objective.


I can agree with that. However, ever news item from the Rebel that I’ve investigated has turned out to be less than believable.


----------



## Macfury

I would agree that some of it is pure garbage. 

Here is a good Rebel story involving a government loan guarantee to a sketchy oil company that had previously defaulted on hundreds of millions of dollars in loans:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093339045655121921
Better to triangulate toward what appears to be true. Sometimes you also just have to go to the orginal source — parliamentary and legislative transcripts and actual legislation — to see for yourself.



Freddie_Biff said:


> I can agree with that. However, ever news item from the Rebel that I’ve investigated has turned out to be less than believable.


----------



## groovetube

Freddie_Biff said:


> I can agree with that. However, ever news item from the Rebel that I’ve investigated has turned out to be less than believable.


They are pretty notorious. Even the propaganda that somehow the ‘left’ is preventing free speech and controlling ‘the narrative’, all a bunch of nonsense designed to whip their supporters into a fund raising frenzy. I think what happened as I said was something similar when Notley was premier and there was a similar legal battle, same free speech fight, but it seems that the Notley government was making sure Ezra would be held accountable legally as other news agencies would because of his history of running to the entertainment site defence when he got himself in hot water, which seemed to be quite a bit.

but that doesn’t stop his supporters from carrying the free speech banner. The rest of us stopped being bothered by this character long ago, he only seems to matter to a very small number of people.


----------



## groovetube

Leaked 'Pandora' records show how the powerful shield assets


A new report sheds light on how world leaders, powerful politicians, billionaires and others have used offshore accounts to shield assets collectively worth trillions of dollars over the past quarter-century.




www.ctvnews.ca





Noooooo! Look over there!!!!!! The socialists! The lazy bums that want more than poverty wages!!!! They’re the ones takin yer money!!!! More tax cuts!!!!!! More corporate tax cuts cause JOOOOOBBBBBB!!! Da immigrants are takin yer money!!! Goddamit not the “perpetual victimhood’ takin mah money!!!

The stupidity is just breath-taking.


----------



## Vader101

We have decided to close the political threads. These go against our new forum rules, which you can view below. The are usually detrimental to a non political forum. If anyone has any concerns with this, please send a private conversation to myself or @Peterweb









Forum Rules and Guidelines


The following is a list of basic rules and guidelines about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Use. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have any questions. 1. You...




www.ehmac.ca


----------

